# Минусовки (без запросов)



## acco (14 Сен 2008)

от Ivanbayan'а
*A.Piazzolla - Libertango*
*Монти - Чардаш*
*Indifferens*

от меня..
*Юрий Пешков - Ностальгия*
*R.Galliano - Song for Joss*
*Юрий Пешков - Очи черные*


----------



## Soko95 (30 Мар 2009)

С минусовками ничего не понятно-есть они, нет их? Хочу поменяться-как это сделать? Могу предложить плюса-минуса для аккордеона.Пишите [email protected] "С уважением Александр.


----------



## Alekseilapin (8 Апр 2009)

Минусовок


----------



## sekl (15 Май 2009)

Минусовка для Spleen. Сделал в Band in the box


----------



## studiotsv (5 Июн 2009)

Привет!
Я новичек на вашем сайте
Просмотрел информацию выложенную на сайте и многое пондравилось
у меня просьба к вам (знающим) - помогите найти ноты к вальсу "indiferrence" - или если есть у него перевод какой-нибудь на русском и возможно найти его в сети ткните носом
или подскажите кто автор?
я пробовал переводчиком перевести - не получилось, искал в сети пока без результатно
очень пондравился этот вальс и хочу найти ноты для моего сына - он играет на аккордеоне - хотелось бы сделать приятное (подарок)
помогите если можете
Большое спасибо в любом случае!


----------



## Ivanbayan (5 Июн 2009)

Приветствую! Ноты есть на этом сайте! Посмотрите на букву "м"! (Мурена 
Indifference (Обр.Дж.Коломбо) И перевод очень прост-"равнодушие"! отсюда и выражение у нас в язые появилось-индифферентное отношение! Творческих успехов!


----------



## studiotsv (6 Июн 2009)

спасибо за оперативную помощь


----------



## acco (26 Авг 2009)

*ochered76*
Выложите, если можите пару минусовок для примера - ДЕМО (15-30 секунд).


----------



## vanrik (16 Ноя 2009)

помогите, пожалуйста, найти минус Бажилина "Карамельный аукцион"


----------



## Макс1 (11 Дек 2009)

У кого есть минусовка Петра Дранга "Танго ночи(Noteo)"? Если есть, Большая просьба, сообщите на [email protected]) 
Минусовок много обменяемся)) Заранее благодарю))


----------



## Комбриг (13 Дек 2009)

Качество минусов от Ivanbayan-а очень высокое! Мне приходилось общаться с ним на bayanac.narod.ru 
Я понял, что парень - рудокоп: выискивает на различных сайтах материал, скачивает, а потом обменивается. Любопытно было бы, однако, потолковать с АВТОРАМИ аранжировок, поделиться технологиями их производства. Это возможно?

Вот мои минуса: http://www.soundclick.com. ..
Правда, контент специфический... Не всякому понравится. Верхние 4 файла - рождественская музыка. Она будет на странице до 1-го января.


----------



## matvegor (21 Дек 2009)

дайте пожалуста парочку зажигательных минусовок,очень нужно к новому году!


----------



## acco (22 Дек 2009)

Вот вам парочка от меня к Новому Году - 
*R.Galliano - Song for Joss*
*Юрий Пешков - Очи черные*


----------



## Комбриг (23 Дек 2009)

А вот по теме: "Хорошее настроение"
http://webfile.ru/4182936


----------



## Akkord26 (23 Дек 2009)

спасибо огромное за минуса!


Вадим, а почему файл гальяно удален ? при нажатии ссылки.


----------



## acco (23 Дек 2009)

Akkord26 писал:


> Вадим, а почему файл гальяно удален ?



все подправил..


----------



## Akkord26 (23 Дек 2009)

спасибо огромное! :yahoo:


----------



## zuzmenbass (21 Янв 2010)

Добрый день всем! Я баянист. недавно попробовал поиграть под минус.вроде получилось неплохо. несколько минусовок подкинули друзья, хочется поиграть что нибудь виртуозное, классическое. сейчас играю "карусель", "чардаш", "либертанго".помогите пожалуйста с минусовками и нотами.


----------



## acco (21 Янв 2010)

*zuzmenbass*,
Смотрите 1 комментарий, там вам еще 4 минуса. . и виртуозное вам "Очи черные" в темпе сыграть будет.


----------



## zuzmenbass (22 Янв 2010)

очи черные это хорошо. а нотки где взять? и в каком формате надо загружать музыку?


----------



## acco (22 Янв 2010)

zuzmenbass писал:


> и в каком формате надо загружать музыку?


Во всех что есть.
MP3, 320 битрейт желательно.


Очи черные где-то были..
Сборники Пешкова в каждой школе есть.. (мне так кажется)


----------



## zuzmenbass (22 Янв 2010)

чето не получается


----------



## acco (23 Янв 2010)

zuzmenbass писал:


> чето не получается


Пожалуйста пишите нормальным языком.
Что бы не переспрашивать - Что не получается? 
Найти ноты? Скачать минуса? Конвертировать минуса? Залить минуса?


----------



## zuzmenbass (24 Янв 2010)

Виноват. Каюсь. Не получается выложить минуса. Почему то не сткырывается окно для загрузки.


----------



## arkadij77 (24 Янв 2010)

уважаемые коллеги.есть ли у кого минус "reine de mussete"...очень нужно.или минус на "крутится вертится шар голубой " шахнова.могу предложить в обмен минуса jazz [email protected]


----------



## lex111 (18 Фев 2010)

Всем привет. Поглядите здесь: http://rghost.ru/1014829
Может, кому-нибудь что пригодится. 
Там три сборника (с нотами) минусов для аккордеона (варьете, мюзет).


----------



## Igor Sayenko (21 Фев 2010)

Попробовал залить два трека, вроде бы получилось...
* - Мелодия из к/ф "Мужчина и женщина" "Ф. Лэй
- "Дым" Дж. Керн*
Музыка, конечно написана не для аккордеона, но звучит на нашем инструменте хорошо. Кто автор минусовок - не знаю, потому как не помню даже, каким образом они ко мне попали... :accordion:


----------



## lex111 (11 Июн 2010)

Либертанго качайте отсюда: http://files.mail.ru/C7S9AS. Удачи.


----------



## Akkord26 (13 Июн 2010)

спасибо огромное! :accordion:


----------



## Izuminka (19 Июн 2010)

Подскажите,где можно найти минусовки А.Фоссена "Карусель",В.Власова"Босса нова",Р.Бажилин"Рынок любви",Р Гальяно"Танго для Кло",В.Раду"Весенняя хора",Е.Дербенко"Извощик","Старый мотив"-в любом формате,заранее благодарна.


----------



## acco (19 Июн 2010)

Izuminka писал:


> Подскажите,где можно найти..


Не где нельзя найти.
Только обмен с кем-то минусами, покупкой минусов, заказом для написания.


----------



## Izuminka (19 Июн 2010)

Спасибо за пояснение.


----------



## Artem1866 (23 Июн 2010)

Обращайся лично ! знаю где найти! [email protected]


----------



## yric2580 (13 Ноя 2010)

Помогите пожалуйста найти минус "Карусель" [email protected] могу тоже чем-нибудь помочь...


----------



## Zevs1-9-8-7 (14 Ноя 2010)

Ребята, у кого - нибудь есть минус "Декабрь" Вивальди? Баян микс... пришлите пожалуйста... [email protected] Буду благодарен


----------



## yric2580 (25 Ноя 2010)

ребята,у кого есть минус"хава-нагила"Баян микс... пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected] вам могу предложить "Смуглянку"


----------



## studiotsv (27 Ноя 2010)

ребята помогите найти минус и ноты к Петр Дранга - Танго Ночи (Noteo) 
спасибо!


----------



## vova (27 Ноя 2010)

есть у меня минус танго ночи!


----------



## sokolenok (27 Ноя 2010)

Поделись!!Минусом а нет так и нотами!


----------



## yric2580 (27 Ноя 2010)

Ребята,скиньте пожалуйста минусовки:Танго-ночи
петра Дранга и если есть.ноты. Декабрь Баян микс. ламбада. Я в долгу не останусь! обращайтесь если что [email protected] Ребята помогите пожалуйста!! скинте хоть одну из выше названных. очень сильно надо.


----------



## marina121262 (7 Дек 2010)

Уважаемые!А есть ли у кого минус Дж.Мэнделла "Тень твоей улыбки" с нотами ?Слышала в исполнении Malykh Accordion,и так захотелось поиграть! [email protected]Заранее благодарю за отзывчивость.


----------



## Т.С.Чудная (8 Дек 2010)

Пришлите пожалуйста если у кого есть любые минусовки Баян Микс [email protected] Заранее благодарю))


----------



## justgrilen (9 Дек 2010)

Всем привет! У кого есть минусовка и ноты Танго ночи Петра Дранги вышлите,пожалуйста. Мои студенты мечтают сыграть эту пьесу. Заранее благодарен. [email protected]


----------



## bayanist1963 (20 Дек 2010)

СПАСИБО ЗА МИНУСА!


----------



## Баянист Никита (12 Фев 2011)

Имею большое колличество минусовок в том числе и баяна микса обменяюсь,звоните 89270596455


----------



## Малыш (25 Фев 2011)

ребята, конечно понимаю, наивно, но может сбросит кто-нибудь ноты и минусовки по Дранге...пожалуйста. .оч надо! детей назову в честь того кто поможет)) [email protected]


----------



## FISH1 (5 Сен 2011)

Ребята, помогите найти легкие минусовки для аккордиона, пожалуйста!
[email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Сен 2011)

FISH1 писал:


> легкие минусовки для аккордиона


[email protected] напомните завтра посмотрю на другом компе и выложу в сеть. есть много.


----------



## FISH1 (6 Сен 2011)

*Евгений51*,
Только если можно с нотами, спасибо!


----------



## 12q (29 Сен 2011)

Доброго время суток! Можете выложить "минуса" на сервисы по хранению файлов, а сюда просто опубликовать ссылки.

Примеры сервисов:
www.ex.ua; www.ifolder.ru; webfile.ru/


----------



## 12q (30 Сен 2011)

Уважаемый,ivankarpovich, все отлично работает,Ссылку на "хору"в исполнении автора скоро отправлю.


----------



## Valerii (6 Окт 2011)

Цитата:


> Предлагаю пьесу белорусского автора и исполнителя Глубоченко



Очень интересно! А другие пьесы в каком стиле?
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## matvegor (29 Окт 2011)

Спасибо за прекрасные минусовки,могу обменяться !))


----------



## Valerii (30 Окт 2011)

Спасибо Большое! Хорошая музыка, хорошие минусовки!
С Уважением, Валерий! (может будет продолжение?...)


----------



## matvegor (30 Окт 2011)

У кого есть фонограммы кавказских лезгинок,поделитесь пожалуйста,в долгу не останусь))


----------



## kuzin (30 Окт 2011)

ребята нужен минус "Танго ночи " Дранга. Если есть вышлете на [email protected]


----------



## Accord261 (31 Окт 2011)

минус есть,но не очень качественный,бас хорошо прописан,но фоном на заднем плане, тихонько звучит тема


----------



## matvegor (2 Ноя 2011)

это минус лезгинки?


----------



## Accord261 (2 Ноя 2011)

танго ночи


----------



## Valerii (4 Ноя 2011)

*Огромное СПАСИБО! *
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## Valerii (6 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо за замечательную музыку!
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## matvegor (7 Ноя 2011)

У кого есть красивые танцевальные фонограмки,поделитесь пожалуйста! в долгу не останусь.


----------



## Valerii (9 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо! Вы просто "Маг".
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## Иринка (14 Ноя 2011)

Если есть у кого-то минусовки Петра Дранги выложите пожалуйста :girl_cray: У меня есть "Веро". Могу выслать кому нужно :accordion:


----------



## gerborisov (27 Ноя 2011)

Огромное спасибо за ноты и фанеры!


----------



## Accord261 (27 Ноя 2011)

спасибо огромное за минусовки! Большое дело делаете и помощь многим!


----------



## MAN (29 Ноя 2011)

*ivankarpovich*, не хотелось бы, чтобы Вы восприняли мою рекомендацию как проявление неблагодарности. Конечно, дарёному коню в зубы не смотрят, но Вашими ссылками было бы гораздо удобнее пользоваться, если бы они были активными. Для этого Вам нужно просто вставлять адреса не в текст Ваших сообщений, а нажимать кнопку "Вставка ссылки" (в панели сверху она 6-я слева) и адрес вставлять в открывшееся после этого окошечко.


----------



## akordeon.ua (29 Ноя 2011)

Мне удалось это скачать, но Свет и тени не получается :dash:


----------



## gerborisov (30 Ноя 2011)

не получается наверное карусель.нужно захватывать ссылку без слова "ноты-" и "минус-"


----------



## MAN (30 Ноя 2011)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Не знаю, правильно сделал или нет? Подскажите


 Всё правильно сделано и отлично работает! Спасибо Вам за понимание и, разумеется, за выкладываемые Вами материалы! Ещё только один момент. После того, как Вы вставляете адрес и жмёте "Ок", у Вас появляется следующее окошко, где предлагается ввести адрес сайта и по умолчанию там стоит "My Webpage", так вот в это поле Вы можете вводить свой комментарий: "ноты", "минус" или "плюс". Тогда получится ещё красивее. Если есть желание и время, то Вы можете отредактировать и свои прежние посты со ссылками (для этого есть кнопка "Изменить" под каждым Вашим сообщением), чтобы сделать их тоже красиво и удобно оформленными.


----------



## pols-petr (1 Дек 2011)

Огромное СПАСИБО! :hi:


----------



## qwer115500 (15 Дек 2011)

Пожалуйста !!у кого есть минус Дранги Танго ночи вышлете пожалуйста хоть в каком качестве буду очень признателен!в свою очередь пишу минусовки в том числе и баян микса кто вышлет обязательно перешлю !очень надо!!заранее спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Дек 2011)

*qwer115500*,
Обращайтесь лично [email protected]


----------



## ромашка (20 Дек 2011)

Благодарю за прекрасные минусовки, успеха Вам!

Благодарю за прекрасные минусовки, успеха Вам!


----------



## spawellness (21 Дек 2011)

Благодарю Вас за отличного качества минусовки и нот к ним.
С уважением, Тараканов Олег


----------



## zesar (24 Дек 2011)

Кузнецов Вячеслав - The entertainer (гармонь) (+).mp3
Кузнецов Вячеслав - The tntertainer (-). mp3
The entertainer - ноты. rar

C Наступаюшим! Тамбовская матаня.mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Дек 2011)

Прошу прощения! Всё переделал!


----------



## chinyaev (27 Дек 2011)

Скажите пожалуйста, а кто автор этих замечательных произведений (Les Triolets, Bajon и других)?


----------



## Magistr (8 Янв 2012)

ivankarpovich Большое спасибо за Ваш труд. Позвольте присвоить Вам статус VIP. надеемся на дальнейшее сотрудничество и поддержку пользователей сайта.


----------



## spawellness (9 Янв 2012)

Я хочу также поблагодарить ivankarpovich за помощь форумчанам, за его любовь к инструменту и Творчеству. Тараканов Олег


----------



## alex66 (13 Янв 2012)

..Скажите: имеются-ли у Вас минусовки под французские мюзетты, только аккомпанимент не более3-4 инструментов?...С Уважением, Александр


----------



## mixa (13 Янв 2012)

есть ли у кого ноты танго ночи дранги...сбросте пожалусто на [email protected]


----------



## gerborisov (14 Янв 2012)

Лучше было бы оставить как прежде. Мне этот "mail.ru" вообще скачивать бесплатно не разрешает.


----------



## spawellness (14 Янв 2012)

Я тоже за старый вариант размещения. Надёжно и быстро.
Обращаюсь к Вам от имени начинающих форумчан, которые только осваивают работу с минусовками. А таких не мало на форуме.
Просим Вас выложить самые простейшие композиции для баянааккордиона: ноты. мину, плюс. Чтобы научиться работа с минусами.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## gerborisov (15 Янв 2012)

В качестве совета для начинающих. Программой Adobe Audition (в инете есть "крякнутые" версии) можно уменьшить темп не меняя высоты звучания и таким способом сделать учебный вариант фанеры. Ещё учить сразу с метрономом постепенно прибавляя темп.


----------



## spawellness (15 Янв 2012)

Огромное спасибо за совет. Обязательно воспользуюсь. С уважением, Тараканов


----------



## spawellness (16 Янв 2012)

ivankarpovich! Огромное спасибо за предоставленный материал. Начинаем осваивать технику работы с "минусом".


----------



## Vyacheslav (19 Янв 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,
Огромное спасибо за минусовки!

Цитата:


> В качестве совета для начинающих. Программой Adobe Audition (в инете есть "крякнутые" версии) можно уменьшить темп не меняя высоты звучания и таким способом сделать учебный вариант фанеры. Ещё учить сразу с метрономом постепенно прибавляя темп.


Вот простенькая программка для репетиций, не требующая установки
Яндекс


----------



## spawellness (20 Янв 2012)

ivankarpovich,
Огромное спасибо за ноты и минусовки!


----------



## dar321 (24 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, вчера скачал ваши минуса, очень прилично звучить. Браво! У меня к Вам вопрос: нет ли у Вас чего-нибудь из репертуара Бориса Тихонова?


----------



## dar321 (24 Янв 2012)

А можете выложить? У Тихонова очень много интересных пьес, нельзя же забывать о своих кумирах.В свое время очень уж популярен он был.


----------



## spawellness (25 Янв 2012)

ivankarpovich
Огромное спасибо за Лёгкий свинг, красивая композиция и ноты все понятные. хорошего качества.
С уважением Олег павлович


----------



## dar321 (26 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за Фейерверк! Еще вопросик: вначале вы скидывали минус для Весеннего хоро, а нет ли у вас нот и плюса?


----------



## spawellness (26 Янв 2012)

ivankarpovich ! Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, на Ваше усмотрение, а ноты для баяна произведения Фейерверк не очень сложные? Минус я тоже скачал с вашей ссылки.


----------



## dar321 (26 Янв 2012)

Уважаемый spawellness, к какому минусу добавлены ноты на хоро? Там где ссылка на минус нот я не обнаружил, помогите найти.


----------



## dar321 (27 Янв 2012)

Конечно присылайте. [email protected] Заранее спасибо!.


----------



## zesar (28 Янв 2012)

Ноты вальса Фейерверк  Фейерверк (вальс)  А ноты из вложенного комплекта не раскрываются.


----------



## alex118 (28 Янв 2012)

Как я долго искал ноты этого вальса, уже почти на слух выучил.Спасибо за все произведения что Вы выложили.Скачал все.


----------



## dr.swaaat (29 Янв 2012)

скажите а возможно скачать ваши ноты и минусовки с другого источника,а то я нахожусь в другой стране,и не могу скачать((


----------



## dr.swaaat (29 Янв 2012)

вышлите пожалуйста на [email protected] ноты и минус "Flambee Montalbanaise" 
и минус вальса Фейерверк 

заранее спасибо :hi:


----------



## gerborisov (31 Янв 2012)

*dr.swaaat*,
Из другой страны тоже качается.На файлообменнике внизу есть надпись "На данный момент иностранный трафик преобладает " и предлагают 30 секунд смотреть рекламу на сайте.После качается как обычно.


----------



## Bamboo (31 Янв 2012)

dr.swaaat писал:


> скажите а возможно скачать ваши ноты и минусовки с другого источника,а то я нахожусь в другой стране,и не могу скачать((



Неверю! 

скачать можно, нужно только внимательно читать то что Вам пишут на экране. А там пишуть примерно так: 
для тех кто из-за бугра, будьте добры кликните сюда, потом вылезет сайт с рекламой на котором тоже нужно что-то кликнуть не важно что, и в новом сайте с рекламой пойдет отсчёт времени вверху справа, после 30 секунд вас перебросят назад на сайт ifolder на котором вы задав 4 значное число которое вам нарисуют, сможете скачать желаемый файл.

увы процедура не особо приятная, но что поделать если Вы и я тоже так сказать за границей.

можно может попросить автора выкладывать минусовки "пакетом" запаковать все три файла (мину,плюс,ноты) в один архив. а там пусть каждый сам решает нужны ему все 3 файла или нет. тогда эта процедура для заграничников хоть упростится.

другая просьба может всё таки выкладывать пакетом, скажем немного подсортировать по стилям или по уровню сложности исполнения и выложить здесь просто список пакета, а сам пакет одним архивом. так получится несколько архивоф для скачки. надеюсь я понятно изложил мысль.

все равно автору минусовок огромное спасибо!


----------



## spawellness (2 Фев 2012)

ivankarpovich! Огромное спасибо за Пьеску. Красивая композиция. 
Хотелось бы узнать название и автора Пьески, а также в каком стиле она исполняется?


----------



## chinyaev (6 Фев 2012)

Скажите пожалуйста, если конечно не секрет, как Вы создаете такие хорошие партии ударных, особенно интересно на счет ритмов вальсов в 3/4?


----------



## chinyaev (7 Фев 2012)

А не подскажете как и где можно приобрести такие ударные?


----------



## chinyaev (7 Фев 2012)

Да искал уже, ничего нет! Может, Вы мне поможете, согласен за отдельную плату.


----------



## ildarbb (15 Фев 2012)

Ваши минусовки супер,а может у вас найдется вальс Черникова


----------



## ildarbb (16 Фев 2012)

я играю Черникова Воронежский ковбой, очень красивая пьеса

да и еще один вопрос. в сообщение 106 Вальс Aubade D'oiseaux: очень красивый вальс, но в нотах все просто не как в плюсе, можно конечно сыграть, есть ли полный вариант нот? Я также играю Казаки Карусело. Большое спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## ildarbb (16 Фев 2012)

я очень рад. что вы ответили на мою просьбу. как вы выразились я любитель побегать по кнопкам. у меня Балони буринни. заказал новый Скандали хром. я бы хотел с вами пообщаться по телефону 8 917 860 2370 мой телефон

я очень рад. что вы ответили на мою просьбу. как вы выразились я любитель побегать по кнопкам. у меня Балони буринни. заказал новый Скандали хром. я бы хотел с вами пообщаться по телефону 8 917 860 2370 мой телефон


----------



## spawellness (17 Фев 2012)

ivankarpovich! ivankarpovich!просим Вас не забывать и о начинающих баянистах и размещать, по возможности, не очень сложные композиции. Очень большая просьба.
ivankarpovich!. Последние композиции вы размещаете.в основном, для любителей побегать по кнопка"


----------



## spawellness (20 Фев 2012)

ivankarpovich
Огромное спасибо за качественные минусовки и ноты к ним. А к 8 марта что-нибудь не очень сложное, но очень популярное сможете разместить. Хочется поздравить жену с праздников.
С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## qwer115500 (27 Фев 2012)

Имеется новые минусовки Петра Дранги Морской берег и ночной танец а так же вертуозо обменяю на минусовки баян микса или еще какие нибудь Петра Дранги обращаться в личку!


----------



## spawellness (27 Фев 2012)

qwer115500 У вас только обмен? А просто выложить сюда, как это делает ivankarpovich- нельзя? Я думаю,что это раздел для этого и создан.


----------



## qwer115500 (27 Фев 2012)

я бы рад тут выложить да не знаю как !лучше почту кидайте и произведение какое надо и я кину на нее!


----------



## spawellness (27 Фев 2012)

ivankarpovich! Пожалуйста. подскажите Валерию из Астаны ник
qwer115500 как выкладывать ноты и минусовки в данный раздел.
Желающих их получить на Форуме очень много. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## MAN (28 Фев 2012)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Для начала надо зарегистрироваться на бесплатном хостинге,например: www.ifolder.ru выкладывая там свои файлы, а сюдадать ссылки.


i*vankarpovich*, и все остальные, кто делится или имеет намерение делиться своими нотами и т.д., обратите, пожалуйста, внимание вот на эту тему:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2754


----------



## MAN (29 Фев 2012)

Цитата из темы "Можно ли обойтись без ifolder...":
ivankarpovich писал:


> Я согласен,что лучше всего был бы сам сайт GoldAccordion


А давайте попробуем? С Вашего позволения я попробую сейчас перезалить файлы последней выложенной Вами пьесы прямо сюда:

Что-то я не то сотворил, похоже. Файлы-то на сервер как будто успешно загрузились, а что дальше с ними делать непонятно. Думал я, думал, да потом скопировал адреса полученных ссылок и вставил их в ссылки этого сообщения как обычно, но, сдаётся мне, что в результате этих путаных манипуляций получилась ерунда. Как же всё-таки правильно использовать имеющуюся в нашем распоряжении кнопку "Загрузка файлов и изображений на сервер"?


----------



## Alexei (29 Фев 2012)

MAN писал:


> Как же всё-таки правильно использовать имеющуюся в нашем распоряжении кнопку "Загрузка файлов и изображений на сервер"?



Один момент упущён. Здесь нужно догадаться -- это наверно одна из причин почему загрузка изображений на сервер еще "не прижилась". Когда все желаемые файлы загружены, они появляются в секции "Загруженные файлы". Чтобы они наконец появились в теме -- нужно кликнуть на них мышкой. Тогда в редактируемом сообщении появится что-то в виде
Цитата:


> для каждого файла (числа будут разные).
> Когда сообщение будет отправлено "attachment=880"(и ему подобные) будет преобразовано в ссыку на загруженный файл.
> 
> Возможно стоит это сопроводить картинками и включить в тему "ЧИТАТЬ ВСЕМ".


----------



## MAN (1 Мар 2012)

*Alexei*, сделал вроде всё как Вы советовали (см. выше), но лучше не стало. "Аттачменты" эти в теле сообщения действительно появились, однако ни в какие работающие ссылки они, как видите, не превратились и после отправки отредактированного сообщения.
Чего-то в этом "супе" ещё не хватает. Может администрация форума придёт на помощь и научит нас в конце концов действовать правильно? Кстати, а есть где-нибудь на сайте раздел типа "Хэлпа"? Я что-то не обнаружил такого.


----------



## Alexei (1 Мар 2012)

MAN писал:


> Alexei, сделал вроде всё как Вы советовали (см. выше), но лучше не стало. "Аттачменты" эти в теле сообщения действительно появились, однако ни в какие работающие ссылки они, как видите, не превратились и после отправки отредактированного сообщения.



Начните всё сначала, при этом не пытайтесь редактировать старые сообщения, или использовать то, что загрузили ранее. 

Т.е -- новое сообщение, новая загрузка файлов + совет выше.


----------



## MAN (1 Мар 2012)

Будь по-Вашему:
. Хочется надеятся, что наши благодетели, выкладывающие на форуме ноты и звукозаписи, станут в дальнейшем пользоваться этим сервисом. Наверное это в самом деле будет лучше, чем выкладывать материалы на всякие посторонние файлообменники.


----------



## Bamboo (1 Мар 2012)

Спасибо, что теперь на сайте выкладываете!


----------



## MAN (2 Мар 2012)

ivankarpovich писал:


> MAN,Только + с -- попутали, но это не важно.


 Тем не менее, прошу прощения за эту невольную путаницу. *ivankarpovich*, а зато я Ваши два отдельных файла с нотным текстом, которые на ifolder были у Вас запакованы в архив, переделал в один двухстраничный. pdf. Обратили внимание?


----------



## spawellness (5 Мар 2012)

ivankarpovich и MAN большое спасибо на то,что вы модернизируете данный раздел "Минусовки". Это один из посещаемых разделов Форума. Хотелось бы более частого его обновления. в плане добавления новых "минусовок" для баянааккордеона.


----------



## spawellness (5 Мар 2012)

ivankarpovich! Огромное спасибо, как всегда хорошая композиция, отличного качества "минус", хорошо читаемые нотки.
Ждём новых минусовок с нетерпением.


----------



## Валентина Чудина (12 Мар 2012)

Иван, спасибо за такое искреннее дарение музыки для всех на этом сайте!


----------



## alex118 (13 Мар 2012)

Загляните сюда http://www.paolobagnasco.com/download.htm


----------



## spawellness (15 Мар 2012)

alex118! Oгромное спасибо за ссылку на хороший сайт аккордеониста-виртуоза Paolo Bagnasco. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## spawellness (16 Мар 2012)

ivankarpovich! В очередной раз огромное спасибо. Очень удачный формат скачивания


----------



## bayanist1963 (18 Мар 2012)

Иван,спасибо!


----------



## zesar (22 Мар 2012)

* Произведение Д.Храмкова (Баян-mix) - Карнавал.*

Карнавал (+).mp3

Карнавал (-).mp3


----------



## bayanist1963 (22 Мар 2012)

Скажите пожалста,как сюда закачивать файлы?


----------



## spawellness (23 Мар 2012)

Уважаемый ivankarpovich! Ваша ссылка "Цыганочка" не работает, даже после рекомендуемого ожидания в 30 секунд для просмотра рекламы. Нельзя ли выложить это произведение на нашем форуме, как вы это делали ранее. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## dar321 (23 Мар 2012)

Я вчера скачал Цыганочку, все работало. Иногда бывают глюки на серверах, надо просто подождать денек-другой и все получится.Удачи!


----------



## spawellness (23 Мар 2012)

Ссылка #217 Цыганочка НЕ РАБОТАЕТ!


----------



## Valerii (25 Мар 2012)

Все работает! Большое Спасибо!
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## sergcv (27 Мар 2012)

Большое спасибо за качественный материал. А можете выложить take the "A" train? С Уважением, Сергей


----------



## petrovich-art (27 Мар 2012)

Большое спасибо Вам за прекрасную музыку. С уважением.


----------



## sergcv (28 Мар 2012)

Огромное спасибо!


----------



## spawellness (31 Мар 2012)

Форумчане! Кто-нибудь, кроме ivankarpovich , может выложить в данный раздел минусовки с нотами? В этом есть большая потребность у начинающих музыкантов.


----------



## сергей.67 (4 Апр 2012)

есть минуса баян микс. кому интересно пишите в личку, договоримся=))


----------



## chinyaev (5 Апр 2012)

А вот альтернативная фонограмма Flick - Flack(Карусель)
Mylivepage.ru


----------



## qwer115500 (5 Апр 2012)

Форумчане! Кто-нибудь, кроме ivankarpovich , может выложить в данный раздел минусовки с нотами? В этом есть большая потребность у начинающих музыкантов.

Форумчане! Кто-нибудь, кроме ivankarpovich , может выложить в данный раздел минусовки с нотами? В этом есть большая потребность у начинающих музыкантов. 
А вам Уважаемый трудно это сделать?или только просить можете?ни одного минуса я от вас так и не дождался а сам первый скинул ночной танец!

ivankarpovich могу я через вас выложить как нибудь сюда минусовки есть большое количество дранги баян микса и еще много интересного просто не могу ни как понять как на етот сервак грузить! хочеться что бы люди прям от сюда скачали так удобнее на много !


----------



## usi (5 Апр 2012)

Юттила Французский визит. прошу прошения за качество плюса, исполняю как умею. к тому же через гарнитуру.
ноты http://ifolder.ru/29754502
плюс http://ifolder.ru/29754501
минус http://ifolder.ru/29754500

Карело-финская полька Б Тихонов. Внимание- одна часть не повторяеться
ноты http://ifolder.ru/29754367
плюс http://ifolder.ru/29754368
минус http://ifolder.ru/29754366


----------



## spawellness (5 Апр 2012)

qwer115500!Вы писали мне:
"А вам Уважаемый трудно это сделать?или только просить можете?ни одного минуса я от вас так и не дождался а сам первый скинул ночной танец!"
Я думаю такой тон здесь на Форуме не уместен. Я никогда ни у кого не прошу...Возраст не позволяет. Вам советую проверить заполняемость Вашего почтового ящика. Далее в полемику вступать не хочу. Олег Павлович.


----------



## usi (5 Апр 2012)

Б. Тихонов Весенний вальс 
ноты http://ifolder.ru/29754163
ноты http://ifolder.ru/29754162
ноты http://ifolder.ru/29754161
минус http://ifolder.ru/29754160


----------



## diletant (6 Апр 2012)

USI- Ваши минусовки на форуме GA как
свежее дыхание Весны. Спасибо.
А ещё будут? Рад увидеть их и услышать.


----------



## usi (6 Апр 2012)

Конечно у меня в таком количестве как у IvanKarpovich ( большое Вам спасибо за прекрасные минусовки) у меня нет, но по немногу составляю. Для продолжения : Богословский -Дербенко "Извозчик"( кто то давненько сдесь на форуме искал). прошу прошения у композитора Дербенко, пару тактов, там где переключение на выборку я вырезал в минусе( в "тульском заказном" нет выбора). В нотах остались!
Вступление 4 такта.
ноты 1 http://ifolder.ru/29775840
ноты 2 http://ifolder.ru/29775841
ноты 3 http://ifolder.ru/29775842 
ноты 4 http://ifolder.ru/29775843
ноты 5 http://ifolder.ru/29775844
ноты 6 http://ifolder.ru/29775845
ноты 7 http://ifolder.ru/29775846
ноты 8 http://ifolder.ru/29775847
ноты 9 http://ifolder.ru/29775848
минус http://ifolder.ru/29775849
плюс http://ifolder.ru/29775976 

Ещё раз прошу простить за плюс, играю как умею, выкладываю для ознакомления!

И ещё вопросик, как вставлять ссылку, что бы как у IvanKarpovich открывалась сразу. А то понимаю неудобство копирования -вставления?

Не знаю удобно или нет давать ссылки. Но вот неплохой минус с нотами Под небом парижа. Думаю перекачивать смысла нет 
http://alzzag.com/index.php?lang=rus&item=34


----------



## qwer115500 (7 Апр 2012)

Петр Дранга Веро - http://files.mail.ru/S8WYLA

извиняюсь перепутал закинул зиму Вивальди писал с нот переложения Романько так что думаю тоже пригодиться ноты достать не трудно 
А вот собственно и Веро(оригинал)играйте на здоровье
http://files.mail.ru/EYBAF0 минус
http://files.mail.ru/FKPZ5X ноты
а плюс я думаю есть у каждого


----------



## сергей.67 (9 Апр 2012)

Баян Микс - Декабрь(минус)


----------



## сергей.67 (10 Апр 2012)

Баян Микс - Сентиментос(минус)


----------



## Victord (17 Апр 2012)

Ivankarpovich! Спасибо за прекрасные ноты и минусовки!
Никак не могу найти этот мюзетт: BRISE NOCTURNE VALSE DE J. COLOMBO. Может у Вас есть?
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## Alexei (21 Апр 2012)

Ув. ivankarpovich и другие,

Вроде как было согласие не использовать ifolder... и если не удается выложить прямо в форуме то использовать хотя бы
http://files.mail.ru/

Так же вроде было понимание что НЕЛЬЗЯ использовать кириллицу в именах файлов... Вот как это выглядит:


До сих пор не могу понять название файлов и почему их там так много с учётом под-директорий.


----------



## Magistr (22 Апр 2012)

Уважаемые коллеги. С недавнего времени тоже решил попробовать себя в роли аранжировщика. Прошу оценить мою почти первую работу. заказчики попросили сделать минус на их собственную песню. Скачать минус.
Все пожелания, мнения, А так же идеи пишите пожалуйста мне в ЛС. Новую тему открывать не стал.


----------



## spawellness (26 Апр 2012)

ivankarpovich! В очередной раз огромное спасибо за комплект Charleston (ноты, минус, плюс). Отличное качество фонограммы и великолепно читаемые ноты. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## usi (2 Май 2012)

ivankarpovich ! Большое Вам спасибо за прекрасный материал. Ваши запасы просто великолепные. В наше время, когда все просят прислать SMS на такой то номер, Вы просто сама доброта и настоящий патриот нашего любимого инструмента. Дай Вам Бог здоровья и творческих успехов!


----------



## spawellness (3 Май 2012)

ivankarpovich ! Я присоединяюсь к искренним и добрым словам usi
Дай Вам Бог здоровья и дальнейших творческих успехов. С глубоким уважением, Олег павлович


----------



## bayanist1963 (3 Май 2012)

ivankarpovich ! Спасибо за материал!


----------



## spawellness (8 Май 2012)

ivankarpovich! Вас лично и всех Форумчан поздравляю с праздником
Победы. Творческих успехов. здоровья и благополучия во всём.
Тараканов Олег Павлович


----------



## usi (8 Май 2012)

Всех поздравляю с Днем Победы. С праздником!


----------



## zesar (11 Май 2012)

ivankarpovich

Благодарю за рекламу. Много заработали?

Данный файл может быть скачан только после просмотра дополнительной рекламы
(установлено владельцем файла)
Для получения файла нажмите сюда


----------



## gerborisov (11 Май 2012)

Огромное спасибо за фонограммы!(kys.vlas2009 - троль)


----------



## zesar (12 Май 2012)

ivankarpovich

Комплекты белорусского дуэта у меня были и когда вы высталяли их здесь, в золотом я их уже загрузил. Как вы заметили в Золотом клубе, ноты белорусского дуэта у меня находятся в одном сборнике, а у вас они отдельно. А вы вероятно позаимствовали эти дуэты в ВКМ, там тоже есть эти комплекты и ещё кое где они имеются. Так что не будем стыдить друг друга и обвинять в плагиате. Это интернет, а не домашняя студия звукозаписи. Видели нашу нотную библиотеку? Если что надо - всегда рад помочь.


----------



## lelikbolik (14 Май 2012)

http://ifolder.ru/30475744(Цыганочка)
http://ifolder.ru/30475749(мелодия с к/ф Игрушка)
http://ifolder.ru/30475752(Атаман)
http://ifolder.ru/30474885(обработка "Карнавал" которую исполняют БАЯН-МИКС.
Если кого заинтересовали минуса этих и многих других мелодий пишете на адрес[email protected] или в личку!буду рад помочь!


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Май 2012)

*lelikbolik*,
Выкладывать плюс в 30 мегобайт, это или безграмотно или подленько. Чтобы прослушать плюс , человек раскошелится на ту сумму, чтобы заказать минус и ноты. ( у многих нет не скоростной и трафик бьёт по карману. учтите это, прежде чем делать западлянки людям.


----------



## lelikbolik (14 Май 2012)

А как по другому можно закачать на форум плюса или минуса? Если вы такой грамотный подскажите другой способ!Евгений51 писал:


> Выкладывать плюс в 30 мегобайт, это или безграмотно или подленько.



Могу закачать демо версию плюсов!Евгений51 писал:


> у многих нет не скоростной и трафик



Евгений51 могу вам одолжить немного денег что бы вы зделали нормальную фотографию!Евгений51 писал:


> бьёт по карману


----------



## viva bayn (14 Май 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> Выкладывать плюс в 30 мегобайт, это или безграмотно или подленько. Чтобы прослушать плюс , человек раскошелится на ту сумму, чтобы заказать минус и ноты. ( у многих нет не скоростной и трафик бьёт по карману. учтите это, прежде чем делать западлянки людям.


Евгений что вы такое рассказываите,каких 30мб? Вы наверно не умеете пользоваться ссылками! всё прекрасно качается бесплатно,размер 4.4мб!
lelikbolik спасибо за ваши труды! Я хочу вас попросить скинуть мне на почту минус "Карнавал" СПАСИБО! [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (14 Май 2012)

Евгений51 писал:


> у многих нет не скоростной и трафик бьёт по карману.


Вы наверно пользуетесь беспроводным интернетом потому вам бьёт по карману! ну извините! найдите другой способ скачать музыку которая вас заинтересовала!


----------



## viva bayn (14 Май 2012)

Спасибо огромное! минус класс! А ноток у вас случайно нет?


----------



## usi (14 Май 2012)

ivankarpovich Не обращайте внимание на язвительные упреки! Человек не понимает сути нашего общения на сайте. Мы стараемся помочь друг другу прекрасными произведениями. А докапываться откуда они взяты - удел жадных или завистливых!


----------



## lelikbolik (15 Май 2012)

ПЛЮС (очень интересная тема)
[url=http://ifolder.ru/30490818]ПЛЮС(вальс с фильма берегись автомобиля)

ivankarpovich Спасибо всё работает!


----------



## Victord (15 Май 2012)

gerborisov писал:


> Огромное спасибо за фонограммы!(kys.vlas2009 - троль)


Любители поддерживают профессионалов!
Иван Карпович не обращайте внимания. Спасибо за ноты. Благодаря Вам разучил "Passion" пока обл. вариант.
Благое дело делаете.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Май 2012)

*lelikbolik*,
У меня скоростной интернет, и скорость очень хорошая но файл ваш у меня скачался весом в 30 мб.
найдите другой способ скачать музыку которая вас заинтересовала!
Я качаю всё подряд, если появляется время, прослушиваю и оставляю только нужное.


----------



## ranat-7600 (19 Май 2012)

здраствуйте дорогие коллеги и любители Аккордеона, помогите найти минус Бажилина карамельный аукцион и упрямая овечка у меняя тоже есть минуса можем обмениватся. Спасибо всем!!

если есть у кого скиньте пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## chinyaev (27 Май 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,
А можно упрямую овечку отправить и на [email protected]


----------



## spawellness (28 Май 2012)

lelikbolik, огромное спасибо ка качественные "плюсы". Если можно-пришлите "минус" и нотки мелодии к кинофильму "Игрушка". Мой адрес: [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (28 Май 2012)

Играйте и радуйте всех своей музыкой!


----------



## spawellness (28 Май 2012)

lelikbolik, огромное спасибо за присланные мне качественные "плюсы" и "минусы". Успехов в творчестве.


----------



## burdusha (28 Май 2012)

А можно пожалуйста упрямую овечку отправить и на [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## spawellness (5 Июн 2012)

ivankarpovich! Спасибо за серенаду. Действительно очень красивая и простая вещь для начинающего исполнителя.
С уважением, Олег павлович


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Июн 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,
Спасибо, за предложение. Я с компом на ты. сам занимаюсь съёмом и изготовлением минусовок любой сложности. Еще раз спасибо за предложение.


----------



## Alexei (6 Июн 2012)

ivankarpovich писал:


> 30 mb - это потому,что в way режиме и отсюда отличное качество, т.е.концертный профессиональный вариант.
> Если надо, могу конвертировать в mp3 с битрейтом 320, будет около 9, если надо ещё меньше - пожалуйста,но качество будет хуже



Имеется ввиду "wav"?
Есть способы сжать без потери качества. 
Например FLAC


----------



## Alexei (7 Июн 2012)

ivankarpovich писал:


> с Flak пока не приходилось сталкиваться



На самом деле -- FLAC -- и вот ссылка про него -- http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLAC

На практике пользоваться очень просто:
Цитата:


> flac file_to_encode.wav -o result_file.flac



Можно и обратно в wav:
Цитата:


> flac -d result_file.flac -o file_to_encode.wav


----------



## kuzin (9 Июн 2012)

В поисковике наберите ВКМ онлайн Всемирная команда музыкантов. Зайдите на форум клавишные (баян и аккордеон). Спасибо шлите на [email protected]


----------



## Alexei (10 Июн 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,

Подробное сравнение способов сжатия аудио без потерть можно найти например здесь.

FLAC в среднем сжимает на 58.70%. Есть кодеки которые сжимают до 54.70% но за большее время.

Тот же FLAC имеет параметры настройки для большего сжатия за большее время. 

По сути только такими специальными audio lossless кодеками можно сжать аудио с возможностью получить точный оригинал при распаковке.


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Июн 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,
Ноты мои выбросили. Слава богу хоть минус не мой.


----------



## FisheR (12 Июн 2012)

Доброго времени суток а есть у кого-то минус Vero Петра Дранги. Если есть и не сложно киньте на [email protected] Заранее спасибо :bye:


----------



## spawellness (13 Июн 2012)

ivankarpovich!
Огромное спасибо, как всегда, за качество представленного материала (плюс, минус и ноты). Они остаются на высоте. И ещё. Вы не забываете о нас-начинающих баянистах, которые так же как и Вы являетесь фанатами инструмента, с гордым именем "БАЯН".
Олег Павлович


----------



## garmonist (16 Июн 2012)

Уважаемые коллеги, у меня не получается ничего скачать :cray: 
Что делать? :unknown:


----------



## Alexei (16 Июн 2012)

Не забывайте и про тех кто НЕ В РОССИИ.

В этом случае имеет место такая ситуация:

Цитата:


> На данный момент иностранный трафик у этого файла превышает российский. Вы можете получить этот файл, только если посетите сайт наших рекламодателей, помогающих оплачивать наши сервера и каналы. Нажмите сюда, чтобы перейти к выбору рекламодателей.



...В общем попортив некоторое колличество нервов (особенно в первый раз), скачать можно...

Ещё можно было бы понять если бы те кто выкладывают ifolder получали бы какое-то вознаграждение от ifolder... Но вроде это не так... Уже не раз предлагались ГОРАЗДО более удобные для скачивания способы... Но... почему они не используются -- понять сложно.


----------



## gerborisov (17 Июн 2012)

Alexei. Я также нахожусь не в России. Вариант с рекламой не самый худший, можно и подождать 30 секунд. В конце - концов скачиваем не сотнями файлов. Бывают проблемы со скачиванием на других файлообменниках и хуже. У нас на Байконуре невозможно вообще скачивать бесплатно ни с какого другого. Пишется сообшение "с вашего IP-адреса уже идёт скачивание" и всё.


----------



## garmonist (17 Июн 2012)

Спасибо всем :yahoo:


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Июн 2012)

*gerborisov*,
"с вашего IP-адреса уже идёт

Перезагрузите комп. и начинайте с чистого листа.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Июн 2012)

*Евгений51*,
не хочется засорять форум своими проблемами, но - цитата "есть много друг Горацио на свете, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам".Вышеописанная проблема не моя лично, а всех в городе использующих Beeline kz. (Другой провайдер - песня для прокуратуры) Прошу прощения за отклонение от темы форума.


----------



## spawellness (18 Июн 2012)

Я согласен с gerborisov,ivankarpovich. Данный раздел называется "Минусовки". Обсуждение иных вопросов можно проводить в разделе "Другие вопросы".Олег Павлович


----------



## spawellness (10 Июл 2012)

ivankarpovich 
огромное спасибо за качественныей материал


----------



## MAN (11 Июл 2012)

spawellness писал:


> Очень своеобразная обработка пьесы Ой,цветёт калина


 Класс! Обожаю подобные приколы, когда они со вкусом сделаны. "Поженил" кто-то Исаака (Дунаевского) с Моисеем (ветхозаветным):

_Ой, цветёт калина - Отпусти мой народ!
Парня молодого - To let My people go_ :biggrin: 
Однако почему же в нотах указано, что это вариация на тему Дунаевского и ни слова об американском негритянском спиричуэле и о Луи Армстронге, чья знаменитая версия (причём непосредственно её звукозапись) использована в этой "вариации"?


----------



## yaczishin (11 Июл 2012)

Может кто подскажет есть здесь где нибудь минусовка УТУШКИ Гридина?


----------



## yaczishin (11 Июл 2012)

А вообще в инете есть? не встречали?


----------



## chinyaev (12 Июл 2012)

А у меня по прежнему ни чего не загружается!


----------



## spawellness (13 Июл 2012)

chinyaev! Я наводу мышку на название пьесы, щёлкаю, а потом высвечивается сохранить объект как...Я его сохраняю...
Всё сохраняется и воспроизводится. Попробуйте так...
С уважением. Олег Павлович


----------



## ruslan4esss (15 Июл 2012)

Доброго времени суток) не могли бы вы скинуть мне валенки и + и - на [email protected] ? премного благодарен заранее)


----------



## A.Chumachenko (16 Июл 2012)

lelikbolik спасибо Вам огромное за очень качественный материал! Плюс и минус отличный!


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Июл 2012)

Иван! вы просто клад для форума,СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!


----------



## danchielsamuraj (18 Июл 2012)

Хотелось выразить огромную благодарность ivankarpovichи поддержать его своими запасами минусовок! только к сожалению нету нот


----------



## MAN (19 Июл 2012)

ivankarpovich писал:


> А у меня кроме + и - есть и ноты, вот пожалуйста:


 Если я не ошибся это всё тот же Дмитрий Иванов?
И, кстати, большое Вам спасибо, *ivankarpovich*, за его диск!


----------



## Кконстантин (20 Июл 2012)

Хотелось бы по подробнее: Кто такой Дмитрий Иванов, о его творчестве, мелькнула информация о сольном диске? Можно
прояснить?Очень интересно!


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Июл 2012)

Страница закрыта!

диск скачать нельзя!


----------



## garmonist (20 Июл 2012)

Несуществующая страница
Страница, которую вы читаете, не существует.

Вот такое выдаёт :sorry:


----------



## Евгений51 (20 Июл 2012)

garmonist писал:


> НАРОДНЫЕ СТАНДАРТЫ» - эстрадное шоу Дмитрия Иванова


Напишите в поисковике НАРОДНЫЕ СТАНДАРТЫ» - эстрадное шоу Дмитрия Иванова
и скачайте с другой страницы.
Только это всё уже в этом разделе есть.


----------



## Кконстантин (21 Июл 2012)

Спасибо за информацию, сейчас можно скачать http://music.tonnel.ru/index.php?l=music&alb=55655
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=804957

Добавлю лёгкий вальс.


----------



## Кконстантин (22 Июл 2012)

*Лёгкий Fox trot*:


----------



## spawellness (24 Июл 2012)

Кконстантин! Огромное спасибо за очень красивый и не очень трудный в исполнении Fox trot. К сожалению. трудно найти несложные композиции для баяна для начинающих именно такого качества. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Кконстантин (24 Июл 2012)

spawellness 
Вот вам ещё довольно симпатичная спокойная "душевная"пьеска:


----------



## spawellness (24 Июл 2012)

Кконстантин! Супер...Спасибо.


----------



## ruslan4esss (25 Июл 2012)

Константин Доброго времени суток) не могли бы вы выслать melanconia и pisellino ноты и + и - на [email protected] Отсюда почему то не могу скачать((


----------



## Кконстантин (25 Июл 2012)

ruslan4esss
Отправил!


----------



## spawellness (26 Июл 2012)

ivankarpovich и Кконстантин- спасибо от всех начинающих баянистов Форума, наконец-то начали выкладывать не очень сложные пьески. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Кконстантин (26 Июл 2012)

Ну очень привлекательная пьеска Sambao:


----------



## danchielsamuraj (27 Июл 2012)

Всем доброго дня поделюсь минусами ноты по возможности попозже вышлю!



а по поводу нот их просто не имеется на данный момент потому как эти вещи я учил еще давно в училище поэтому как смогу их найти через педагога обязательно вышлю.


----------



## Кконстантин (27 Июл 2012)

Для начинающих лёгкий Fox:


----------



## alex66 (28 Июл 2012)

Иван Карпович! Вы - Необычайно -Сердечный Человек! Спасибо за Радости, которые Вы так щедро дарите нам, музыкантам-аккордеонистам! Много лет увлекаюсь мюзеттом Франции, не могу найти только минус вальса Эрика Бувэля -Passion Interdite. Если удастся Вам раздобыть, поделитесь, как всегда!?..Низкий Вам Поклон! Александр, Израиль, г.Хайфа 28.07.2012 22:44


----------



## Кконстантин (29 Июл 2012)

alex66


Вот вам долгожданный вальс Эрика Бувэля-Passion Interdite:
Пришлите мне в личку ноты я их добавлю к комплекту.


----------



## lelikbolik (29 Июл 2012)

:accordion:


----------



## Victord (29 Июл 2012)

alex66 писал:


> Много лет увлекаюсь мюзеттом Франции


Тоже полюбил мюзетты. Разучиваю понемногу, но не могу найти ноты BRISE NOCTURNE VALSE DE JOSEPH COLOMBO и Tony Murena et son ensemble - Nostalgia Gitana может у Вас есть.
С уважением, Виктор


----------



## spawellness (31 Июл 2012)

ivankarpovich! Спасибо за материал. счастливого отдыха, не болейте. с уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## bayanist1963 (3 Авг 2012)

ivankarpovich! Спасибо за отличный материал!
С уваженим,Михаил и коллеги!


----------



## Bodya (4 Авг 2012)

Добрый день!Большое спасибо за прекрасный сайт и материал!
Вношу свою небольшую лепту.



Ноты вальса на этом сайте Табандис "Вальс-мюзетт"


----------



## Кконстантин (5 Авг 2012)

Споёмте друзья! 
Да здравствует la chanson fran&#231;aise! :accordion: 


Всем хорошего настроения!


----------



## spawellness (6 Авг 2012)

Кконстантин! После таких подарков настроение всегда хорошее. Большое спасибо за качественный материал. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Bodya (8 Авг 2012)

Доброй ночи! Может у кого есть минус вальса "Под небом Парижа", скиньте пожалуйста, спасибо. Эл.почта [email protected]


----------



## danchielsamuraj (13 Авг 2012)

под небом парижа


----------



## Bodya (16 Авг 2012)

Аргентинское танго - 
Ноты


----------



## Кконстантин (17 Авг 2012)

Потанцуем! :give_ros:


----------



## spawellness (17 Авг 2012)

Кконстантин! Большое спасибо. Очень удачный формал (демо плюса, минус и ноты). С уважением, Олег павлович


----------



## Кконстантин (17 Авг 2012)

Танцуем! :hi:


----------



## Bodya (17 Авг 2012)

Кконстантин, огромное спасибо! Прекрасная музыка!


----------



## DUDINA.2010 (17 Авг 2012)

Почему я раньше не нашла этот сайт?! Большое спасибо, тем, кто его создал!


----------



## Корнев_ВА (18 Авг 2012)

Большое спасибо за ноты и минуса!


----------



## garmonist (19 Авг 2012)

Коллеги, я с компом на Вы :wacko: Подскажите, пожалуйста, как скачать, а то записи только воспроизводятся :dash:


----------



## sergius-sergius (19 Авг 2012)

*garmonist*,
наводи мышь на подчёркнутое название минусовки, щёлкай правой кнопкой мыши и выбирай в контекстном меню что-то типа "сохранить объект как" или "сохранить ссылку как..." в зависимости от используемого браузера. И она (минусовка) у тебя сохранится на жёстком диске. Удачи!


----------



## garmonist (20 Авг 2012)

sergius-sergius, спасибо :good: Всё банально и просто :yahoo:


----------



## anjey899 (25 Авг 2012)

Добрый день, ни у кого нету минусовки Fou Rire Ришара Гальяно? Если у кого есть, скиньте, пожалуйста на [email protected] Большое спасибо.


----------



## spawellness (3 Сен 2012)

ivankarpovich, вновь приятно видеть,что Вы с нами, на этой страничке Форума. То,что Вы разместили ноты обычные и облегчённые-это большая находка для нас. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Кконстантин (10 Сен 2012)

:hi: 

Ещё две:


----------



## usi (10 Сен 2012)

Иван Карпович. Прекрасные произведения огромное Вам спасибо. У Вас богатейший репертуар и доброе сердце!


----------



## spawellness (11 Сен 2012)

ivankarpovich. Пост #405 похож на пост #383


----------



## spawellness (12 Сен 2012)

ivankarpovich. Да ничего страшного нет, "повторение-мать учения"


----------



## Ghelios (12 Сен 2012)

Спасибо большое!! Сейчас не часто можно встретить такого бескорыстного человека!


----------



## Кконстантин (12 Сен 2012)

:hi: Пройдёмся по Bolero:


----------



## spawellness (13 Сен 2012)

ivankarpovich и Кконстантин! Огромное спасибо за целый каскад великолепных композиций. Качество представленного материала-идеальное.
Спасибо. Олег Павлович


----------



## Кконстантин (14 Сен 2012)

:hi: Да, конечно (Paso-doble)!


----------



## vikysia (14 Сен 2012)

Все спасибо за классный материал! :give_ros:


----------



## sergcv (14 Сен 2012)

Ребята! Спасибо за материал. Вы уже устраиваете соревнования. А можно, что нибудь с джазовой аранжировкой. С большим уважением Сергей.


----------



## Кконстантин (14 Сен 2012)

:hi: 
Вот можно посвинговать!

Партию второго инструмента можно дописать.


----------



## sergcv (15 Сен 2012)

Большое спасибо, классно! С уважением Сергей.


----------



## vikysia (17 Сен 2012)

Еще раз всем спасибо! :give_ros:


----------



## Кконстантин (17 Сен 2012)

:hi: Rumba Champagne


----------



## shvetka (17 Сен 2012)

Коллеги, может кто выручит минусом "Брызги шампанского" нужно для концерта. Заранее-огромное спасибо!


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Сен 2012)

*shvetka*,
http://vkmonline.com/minusovki/minusfile/141570/Jose_Maria_de_Lucchesi_Espuma_de
_Champagne_Брызги_шампанского


----------



## spawellness (18 Сен 2012)

ivankarpovich! А можно выложить ноты, если есть"Брызги шампанского" под этот минус. Заранее благодарю.С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## shvetka (18 Сен 2012)

ivankarpovich, огромное вам спасибо-у Вас большое сердце и добрая душа!

Евгений 51, и вам огромное спасибо за помощь!

А ещё может у кого есть минус "Кукарача" и "Приветственный вальс" А.Пешкова.Благодарю


----------



## shvetka (18 Сен 2012)

безмерное вам СПАСИБО! :girl_smi:


----------



## lutchak_vasya (19 Сен 2012)

скиньте пожалуйста ноты Кукарача заранее спасибо 
[email protected]


----------



## Кконстантин (19 Сен 2012)

:hi: И вот какие:


----------



## Bodya (20 Сен 2012)

Огромное спасибо за прекрасный материал!


----------



## spawellness (20 Сен 2012)

Кконстантин и ivankarpovich огромное спасибо. Нет ли у Вас минусовок и нот фламенко и латино для баяна. Если есть-прошу поделиться. Заранее спасибо. Олег Павлович


----------



## danchielsamuraj (21 Сен 2012)

как и обещал высылаю нотки фонограмм которые скидовал до этого! пока только босса чуть позжее будет и вальс.


----------



## Кконстантин (21 Сен 2012)

:hi: Спасибо за минус ! Добавлю ноты в приличном виде


----------



## lutchak_vasya (21 Сен 2012)

ребята помогите найти ноты Дуэт "Баян-Микс" - Бора-бора нужно для концерта заранее спасибо!
с уважением Василий
[email protected]


----------



## Кконстантин (25 Сен 2012)

:hi: Да конечно MUSETTE


----------



## Remake (30 Сен 2012)

Подскажите пожалуйста,есть ли у кого-нибудь минус Векслера -венгерский танец? или быть может есть ссылки...спасибо. :hi:


----------



## ildarbb (2 Окт 2012)

пожалуйста,есть ли у кого-нибудь минус В.Черникова


----------



## _Scandalli_ (2 Окт 2012)

ivankarpovich, спасибо огромное за Контраданзу! Ее классный минус лежит на liberty4ever.com , но не могу скачать - надо пополнять на 400 рублей. А. ради 1-й пьесы... Если кто может, помогите оттуда скачать. Спасибо вам!


----------



## _Scandalli_ (2 Окт 2012)

Спасибо за ответ! А "Вальсирующего акордеона" или "Карамельного аукциона" нету у вас? Или, что - нибудь вообще Бажилина. "Вальсирующий аккордеон" есть, но очень никудышнего качества. И еще: минусовку бы "Adios Nonino", может у кого-то есть. Мой имэйл: [email protected] Спасибо вам!


----------



## chinyaev (2 Окт 2012)

*ildarbb*, Есть Воронежский ковбой


----------



## vikysia (3 Окт 2012)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> А вот допросится чего-нибудь у них вряд ли получится


Ребята,не нужно плохо думать о нашем сайте,просто у нас есть правила: я как модератор,не имею права выставлять минусовки на других форумах,а вот попросите Вячеслава,который vlas,он вам поможет,тем более файл Vanessa Mae - Contradanza загружен еще в 2008 году и не является эксклюзивным,а еще к тому же вы можете скачать сами 5 свободных файлов каждый день абсолютно бесплатно..
Еще раз спасибо ребята за хороший и нужный материал.


----------



## chinyaev (3 Окт 2012)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> А "Вальсирующего акордеона" или "Карамельного аукциона" нету у вас? Или, что - нибудь вообще Бажилина. "Вальсирующий аккордеон" есть, но очень никудышнего качества. И еще: минусовку бы "Adios Nonino", может у кого-то есть. Мой имэйл: [email protected] Спасибо вам!


Здесь уже выкладывали "Вальсирующий аккордеон" и "Упрямая овечка". Посмотрите на других страницах. На всякий случай еще раз выложу


----------



## ildarbb (4 Окт 2012)

Большое спасибо за Воронежский ковбой

ivankarpovich большое спасибо за ваши комплекты


----------



## chinyaev (4 Окт 2012)

Помогите пожалуйста с нотами на тему песни "Зеленый свет" в обработке Ю.Пешкова. Хочу сделать минус, а нот для исполнения нет (((


----------



## spawellness (4 Окт 2012)

ivankarpovich! Огромное спасибо за Болеро. Красивая композиция. Подскажите, где можно скачать ноты и минусовки немецких композиций (например, марши), для баянааккордеона. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## zesar (4 Окт 2012)

*spawellness*,

Бесплатные минусовки - Немецкий - ВКМ Online и Золотой клуб музыкантов
Тесты, ноты и минусовки немецких народных песен. http://ingeb.org/Volksong.html


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (6 Окт 2012)

Респект всем,кто делает большое дело-делится свим музыкальным богатством! Я не понимаю тех людей,которых возмущает неудобство при скачке или другие мелочи..Скажите спасибо,что это все бесплатно!Я качаю с Китая все без проблем))

Иван Карпович,lelikbolik и другим мой земной поклон!

:accordion:


----------



## A.Hoffmann (6 Окт 2012)

A что значит, с Китая? Это адрес такой?


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (9 Окт 2012)

*A.Hoffmann*,
Я имел ввиду то ,что в Китае труднее скачать)) Есть лимит или вообще блокируют.. :accordion:

*ivankarpovich*,
Спасибо большое за присланный материал ! :hi: 
Если что-то подвернется новенькое плана баян-микс,спасибо наперед !

Как закачать таким вот плеерком,чтоб было для всех удобно?


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (10 Окт 2012)

Добавил немного импровизации - получилась неплохая инструменталка))


----------



## spawellness (10 Окт 2012)

Andrei Bilinski. Огромное спасибо за минусовки. Нельзя ли выложить в данный раздел ноты к ним. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (10 Окт 2012)

*spawellness*,
Сори,нет ноток.. Снимал на слух и что-то свое додумывал..


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (11 Окт 2012)

Минус выставил раньше,вот плюс,кому надо.. 

Если у кого есть минуса Дранги или другие плана баян-микс,наперед большое спасибо!


----------



## spawellness (11 Окт 2012)

Аndrei Bilinski! Спасибо за плюс Хава Нагила. Если нет нот, то будем "снимать по слуху"_это очень полезное дело. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## gerborisov (14 Окт 2012)

Большое спасибо за предоставляемые минусовки Ivankarpovich. Последняя Revoila le Cha-cha состоит из одного файла. Наверное ошиблись. Можно перезалить? Заранее благодарен.


----------



## zesar (14 Окт 2012)

*Andrei Bilinski* Ссылки Карнавала обновил


----------



## hardvulf (16 Окт 2012)

ivankarpovich, спасибо Вам огромное за такое доброе дело!


----------



## spawellness (16 Окт 2012)

hardvulf! Присоединяюсь к Вам. Огромное спасибо ivankarpovich!


----------



## alex66 (16 Окт 2012)

ИванКарпович! Вы, как перпетум-мобиле, безостановочно Радуете наши Души , влюблённые в Его Величество- АККОРДЕОН!...alex66


----------



## Andry (17 Окт 2012)

Большая работа---огромная благодарность


----------



## Кконстантин (17 Окт 2012)

:hi: 
Танго:


----------



## hardvulf (17 Окт 2012)

Спасибо большое!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (17 Окт 2012)

Уважаемые коллеги,нет ли у кого-нибудь хорошей обработки вальса Фр.Лемарка "О париж" 
Зараннее благодарю!


----------



## vikysia (18 Окт 2012)

Спасибо! :give_ros:


----------



## spawellness (18 Окт 2012)

ivankarpovich! "Лёгенькая"-это отлично, побольше бы таких...
С уважением Олег павлович


----------



## lelikbolik (18 Окт 2012)

http://rusfolder.com/33187440 минус день рождения

http://rusfolder.com/33187441 Жаворонок+

http://rusfolder.com/33187521 жаворонок (минус)


----------



## _Scandalli_ (18 Окт 2012)

Олег, спасибо! Супер!


----------



## spawellness (18 Окт 2012)

lelikbolik! Огромное спасибо. Я понимаю, что вы профессионал, если есть ноты этих произведений, выложите пожалуйста. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## _Scandalli_ (19 Окт 2012)

Ув. Форумчане! Немного разьяснений о последнем сообщении нашего уважаемого "lelikbolik"а. "День рождения" - это песня Крокодила Гены (Пусть бегут неуклюже). 
И еще, официальный сайт дуэта "Вива" (Олег Подольский "lelikbolik" и Александр Алфёров) - http://duetviva.com/. Можно посмотреть их видео и послушать композиции!
С ув. Дмитрий!


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (20 Окт 2012)

*lelikbolik*,
Спасибо друг,жаворонок-что надо! Пошел учить)) :accordion:

Ноты здесь http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthread.php?t=19747&page=3&p=1002325#post1002325


----------



## Bodya (20 Окт 2012)

Виват профессионалы и любители!


----------



## matvegor (20 Окт 2012)

ivankarpovich здравствуйте, а как скачивать Ваши файлы?


----------



## _Scandalli_ (20 Окт 2012)

matvegor писал:


> ivankarpovich здравствуйте, а как скачивать Ваши файлы?


 Нажимаешь на ссылку правой кнопкой мыши и "скачать ссылку" и сохраняете)


----------



## spawellness (20 Окт 2012)

Друзья, очень нужен лёгкий Ноктюрн. У кого есть, пожалуйста пришлите ноты и минус. Спасибо. Олег Павлович


----------



## matvegor (20 Окт 2012)

СПАСИБО!

vikysia писал:


> http://ingeb.org/Volksong.html


А ЧТО ЗА САЙТ?

vikysia писал:


> Ребята,не нужно плохо думать о нашем сайте,просто у нас есть правила: я как модератор,не имею права выставлять минусовки на других форумах,а вот попросите Вячеслава,который vlas,он вам поможет,тем более файл Vanessa Mae - Contradanza загружен еще в 2008 году и не является эксклюзивным,а еще к тому же вы можете скачать сами 5 свободных файлов каждый день абсолютно бесплатно..
> Еще раз спасибо ребята за хороший и нужный материал.


 А ЧТО ЗА САЙТ?


----------



## _Scandalli_ (20 Окт 2012)

matvegor, сайт: liberty4ever.com. Удачи!


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (21 Окт 2012)

Друзья,а есть у кого нотки "Танец Гаучо"?


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (22 Окт 2012)

Всем привет! Минусовок много,но звучат они не так,как бы хотелось :scratch_: Поэтому просьба,у кого есть оригинальные минуса Дранги или что-то подобное,готов вести переговоры)) :accordion:


----------



## _Scandalli_ (22 Окт 2012)

*Andrei Bilinski*, здравствуйте! У меня есть ноты хорошего качества "Веро" и "Танго ночи. Очень качественный минус "Веро", качественный, но, конечно, не оригинал "Танго ночи" и средняя "Tango in the sky". Есть, также 4 фанерки "Баян-Микс". Заинтересовало? Пишите в личку или на почту: [email protected] +Есть еще множество других минусов, будем меняться)


----------



## chinyaev (22 Окт 2012)

*_Scandalli_*,
А почему бы Вам не выложить здесь свой бесценный клад? На форуме уже становится доброй традицией делиться минусовками и нотами со своими коллегами. И это очень правильный шаг. Ведь сейчас происходит становление нашего инструмента на эстраде. И если он упрочит свое место на сцене и народном празднике, то всем работы хватит. Если же наш инструмент останется в тени других жанров и инструментов, то можете безвозвратно удалить свою коллекцию прекраснейших минусовок, так как она Вам не понадобится! Я считаю, что только сплотившись можно добиться результата, а разобщение и индивидуализм приведут к еще большему упадку престижа нашего общего дела.


----------



## danchielsamuraj (23 Окт 2012)

нет просто кто то спокойно выкладывает свои коллекции минусовок и совершенно ничего за это не просит а кому то жалко! Уважаемый Иван Карпович внес такой вклад в этот раздел и настолько обогатил репертуар многих музыкантов из разных уголков страны и при этом сделал это абсолютно бескорыстно и вы думаю _Scandalli_ тоже не один раз пользовались данным материалом на сайте! а самому сделать такой шаг что вам мешает?


----------



## spawellness (23 Окт 2012)

ivankarpovich! В очередной раз большое спасибо за прекрасную вещь.
С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Andrei Bilinski (23 Окт 2012)

Не ссорьтесь друзья,не стоит.Это право каждого выставлять или не выставлять свое добро.Главное,что мы можем помочь друг другу-а это уже очень много ! :accordion:



для скрипки,но я попробовал-получилось неплохо..


----------



## _Scandalli_ (23 Окт 2012)

Andrei Bilinski писал:


> Не ссорьтесь друзья,не стоит.Это право каждого выставлять или не выставлять свое добро.Главное,что мы можем помочь друг другу-а это уже очень много !


 Правильные слова. Тем более, я никогда ничего не "зажимаю" если кто-то напишет в личку)


----------



## Кконстантин (24 Окт 2012)

:hi:


----------



## _Scandalli_ (24 Окт 2012)

*ivankarpovich*, большое спасибо за "Party Dance". Неплохая вещь. Ею нужно мелкую технику оттачивать) И для концертов пойдет. Спасибо!


----------



## lelikbolik (26 Окт 2012)

Иван мы вам всегда желаем находиться в праздничном,хорошем настроении!Спасибо вам!


----------



## matvegor (26 Окт 2012)

Здравствуйте! У кого есть восточные минуса? очень надо на завтра!


----------



## spawellness (1 Ноя 2012)

Уважаемые Форумчане. Скоро Новый год. Есть ли у кого-нибудь новогодние песенки для баянааккордеона? C уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## valerys (12 Ноя 2012)

Добрый вечер!Помогите, пожалуйста найти ноты и минус F.Lemarque A Paris Заранее благодарен.


----------



## A.Hoffmann (12 Ноя 2012)

Я эти ноты здесь уже спрашивал,но,вероятно их нет ни у кого.


----------



## andreioren (18 Ноя 2012)

Всем добрый день! Очень хочеться сыграть зажигательную "Hafanana" ребята может быть есть у кого-то нотки и минус к этой мелодии? С уважением Андрей :accordion:


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Ноя 2012)

andreioren писал:


> Всем добрый день! Очень хочеться сыграть зажигательную "Hafanana" ребята может быть есть у кого-то нотки и минус к этой мелодии?


----------



## shvetka76 (20 Ноя 2012)

Уважаемый lelikbolik, а нотки к этому минусу будут? Ученик хочет поиграть. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## spawellness (20 Ноя 2012)

Присоединяюсь к просьбе shvetka76 по поводу нот к минусу. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Ноя 2012)

к сожалению ноток к этому минусу у меня нет,но я думаю что не будет проблемой подобрать на слух! вот послушайте плюс и подберите!


----------



## Magistr (21 Ноя 2012)

Можно по слуху снять. Тут же не сложно.


----------



## Евгений51 (21 Ноя 2012)

shvetka76 написал(а):


> а нотки к этому минусу будут?
> http://www.partita.ru/others.shtml
> В формате сибелиус


----------



## andreioren (21 Ноя 2012)

Ребята всем огромное спасибо ) :good:


----------



## lelikbolik (21 Ноя 2012)

У кого есть ноты (Минорный свинг)? скинте пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (21 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо!я немного поже добавлю минусовку!


----------



## Евгений51 (22 Ноя 2012)

*lelikbolik*,
http://evgeni43.mylivepage.ru/file/index Я выложил такие-же. Если нужен съём вашего плюса пишите.


----------



## kirlev (25 Ноя 2012)

извини, не могли бы вы выслать Веро Петра Дранги ноты на [email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (25 Ноя 2012)

Ivan Karpovich,bitte mir auch. Vielen Dank!

[email protected]


----------



## matvegor (27 Ноя 2012)

Иван Карпович, пожно и мне ноты Веро Дранги? [email protected]
Заранее спасибо огромное!


----------



## trefon (27 Ноя 2012)

Иван Карпович, мы наверно Вас достали уже)). Но можно и мне нотки Веро, пожалуйста.

Адрес [email protected]


----------



## saranine (28 Ноя 2012)

*ivankarpovich!*

Буду рад любому качеству! [email protected] или здесь на сайт вышлите пожалуйста! С уважением Валерий Саранин! Еще интересует минус Динику "Веселый весенний хоровод"


----------



## saranine (29 Ноя 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,
Огромное спасибо! Может порадуете чем нибудь эффектным и более продвинутым, какими-нибудь бесовочками!? Может что из Дуэта-микс; интересно Чардаш, Кан-кан, Хава Нагила, Полет шмеля, Турецкая для диско концерта!) Что то в этом Роде.

*Астор Пьяццолла "Oblivion"* минус. Делался на простом синтезе, так что за качество материала прошу прощения.


одним файлом


----------



## spawellness (30 Ноя 2012)

saranine,
На нашем Форуме очень много начинающих баянистов, а также любителей-пенсионеров. Поэтому Иван Карпович выкладывает нам в разделе "Минусовки" не очень сложные для игры композиции, за что ему огромное спасибо. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## lelikbolik (30 Ноя 2012)

Амапола!


----------



## lelikbolik (1 Дек 2012)

кто то спрашивал "Шмелиные буги"


----------



## shvetka76 (2 Дек 2012)

Уважаемый lelikbolik, а нотки Амапола будут?


----------



## spawellness (2 Дек 2012)

lelikbolik! Уважаемый Форумчанин, а можно не повторять композиции, которые ранее были выложены в раздел "Минусовки" другим человеком. я имею ввиду Ивана Карповича?


----------



## lelikbolik (2 Дек 2012)

spawellness писал:


> Уважаемый Форумчанин, а можно не повторять композиции, которые ранее были выложены в раздел "Минусовки" другим человеком.


меня попросили я и выложил! (наверное кто просил выложить эту музыку,не просмотрел полностью форум)
УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ! ЧИТАЙТЕ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ФОРУМ И НЕ ПОВТОРЯЙТЕСЬ!

ноты "Амопола"


----------



## spawellness (3 Дек 2012)

ivankarpovich! Раздел "Минусовки" нашего Форума , за последнее время сильно пополнился новым материалом. Однако, есть и страницы, которые уже не открываются для скачивания (минусов. плюсов и нот). Полностью согласен с ivankarpovich! о том, что нужна некая систематизация материала. Вцелом, то что сделано руководством Форума-это огромная работа по популяризации народной музыки. Большое им спасибо.
С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## lelikbolik (3 Дек 2012)

SALSA


----------



## dmitriy123 (3 Дек 2012)

всем привет что нибудь веселое[email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (3 Дек 2012)

dmitriy123 писал:


> всем привет что нибудь веселое


Это как понимать просьба или приказ?
вот интересные у нас бывают форумчане! :diablo:


----------



## chinyaev (3 Дек 2012)

spawellness писал:


> lelikbolik! Уважаемый Форумчанин, а можно не повторять композиции, которые ранее были выложены в раздел "Минусовки" другим человеком. я имею ввиду Ивана Карповича?


Прямо как в русской поговорке - "Не делай добра, не получишь зла!"
Человек выложил минус да еще и виноват в этом. Ну и что в том, что это минус Ивана Карповича. Он же за его минус денег с Вас не просит, а безвозмездно выкладывает нужную фонограмму. Иван Карпович тоже выкладывал мои фонограммы ну и что с того? Разве за это кто - нибудь на форуме будет его поносить за это? Только спасибо скажут!


----------



## dmitriy123 (3 Дек 2012)

только сегодня.есть московские окна хренникова.обр беляева плюс и минус.


----------



## alex66 (3 Дек 2012)

Дружище! Так не томите и поделитесь поскорей - и + Московских окон!...alex66

Уважаемый LelikBolik! Сердечное Вам спасибо за музыку, которую Вы так щедро и с драйвом дарите нам, музыкантам-аккордеонистам!...Успехов, здоровья и новых музыкальных впечатлений!...Alex66 3.12.2012 19:37


----------



## spawellness (3 Дек 2012)

chinyaev! Алексей Вы не правы...просто хочется немного систематизировать материал, а кто что выкладывает -это не важно...Ведь это всё для Людей. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## chinyaev (3 Дек 2012)

*spawellness*,
ААААА! Систематезировать это да! Создатели сайта тоже наверное не очень рады тому, что каждая композиция будет по 10 раз выкладываться. Ни какого хостинга не хватит.


----------



## spawellness (4 Дек 2012)

chinyaev! Спасибо, что вы меня правильно поняли... С уважением, Олег павлович


----------



## ildarbb (4 Дек 2012)

ivankarpovich может у вас где нибудь завалялся комплектик 

Galliano & Marsalis - La Vie En Rose


----------



## Demon999 (4 Дек 2012)

Здравствуйте! не могли бы вы мне выслать ноты Дранга-Танго Ночи [email protected] заранее спасибо))


----------



## lelikbolik (4 Дек 2012)

ВАЛЬС


----------



## lelikbolik (4 Дек 2012)

Румба!


----------



## teo1234 (4 Дек 2012)

Ivankarpovich не могли бы вы мне выслать ноты Дранга-Танго Ночи заранее спасибо
[email protected]


----------



## saranine (4 Дек 2012)

*lelikbolik*,
Спасибо большое Вам за прекрасные минусовки! Очень понравился ваш дуэт! Процветания вам!


----------



## lelikbolik (4 Дек 2012)

СПАСИБО!
Кантри


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Дек 2012)

Ещё РУМБА!


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (5 Дек 2012)

пожалуйста коллеги кто играет Face to face Galliano скиньте на [email protected] нотки и минус


----------



## alex66 (5 Дек 2012)

Уважаемый Lelikbolik! Меня трясёт от Радости и Восторга от подаренных Вами пьес A La Desirade и мексиканского вальса 
Buenos Dias Veracrus!...французского аккордеониста Фредерика Лонгле!...Спасибо отДуши и Сердца!...Счастья Вам!...И только не Останавливайтесь!...Alex66


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Дек 2012)

Я очень рад что вам помог!


----------



## Remake (6 Дек 2012)

*saranine*,
нет,это вариации на темы венгерских мелодий Б.Векслера,такой весёленький чардаш...

быть может у кого-нибудь к этому минусу есть нотки?

В принципе можно и так снять,но хотелось бы оригинал)


----------



## saranine (6 Дек 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,
Спасибо что истолковали! С пониманием и уважением!
Валерий Саранин

*Remake*,
Венгерского к сожалению нет!


----------



## lelikbolik (7 Дек 2012)

____


----------



## lelikbolik (7 Дек 2012)

spawellness писал:


> Нельзя ли выложить полностью плюс


Олег Павлович,я же выложил ноты! :scratch_:


----------



## akklion (9 Дек 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UTC8TYMhqlA#!


----------



## lelikbolik (9 Дек 2012)

____


----------



## Remake (9 Дек 2012)

*ivankarpovich*,
И в таком варианте сойдет,спасибо вам!


----------



## lelikbolik (9 Дек 2012)

И снова Франция!


----------



## Малхасьян Артем (9 Дек 2012)

Скажите, пожалуйста. Где можно взять минус "Аккордеонные буги"?


----------



## lelikbolik (9 Дек 2012)

у нас на форуме этой минусовки точно нет! попробуйте заказать,сейчас аранжировщиков много,нужно только подобрать толкового!

Да,я что то у себя нашёл! Вот пожалуйста!
(могу поменять темп и тональность если вам нужно)
:accordion:


----------



## dmitriy123 (11 Дек 2012)

Друзья если у кого есть нотки карнавала [email protected] за ранее большое спасибо


----------



## lelikbolik (12 Дек 2012)

танго "Клоун"


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (15 Дек 2012)

здравствуйте , может у кого то есть ноты Festival A Rio Samba 
- пожалуйста поделитесь , у меня есть плюс и минус - кого заинтересует с удовольствием поделюсь


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Дек 2012)

Можно плясать на новогоднем празднике вокруг ёлки!


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Дек 2012)

Сделал для себя Ехал казак за Дунай. Здесь есть и плюс и минус Мне минус не приглянулся. На портал не смог закачать. Кому нужен чистый минус, без аваций,(вместо них вставил птичек) смотрите здесь http://evgeni43.mylivepage.ru/file/index


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Дек 2012)

Могу предложить попурри на украинские мелодии!


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Дек 2012)

никак не дойдут руки чтобы распечатать!


----------



## lutchak_vasya (18 Дек 2012)

Уважаемый lelikbolik можете сбросить ноты попурри на украинские темы!
Послушал ваш минус СУПЕР! Большое вам СПАСИБО!!

[email protected]


----------



## alex66 (18 Дек 2012)

Иван Карпович! Спасибо за всё и милый фокс Чин Чин! Низкий Вам Поклон! alex66 18/12/2012


----------



## saranine (18 Дек 2012)

*lelikbolik*,можете сбросить ноты попурри на украинские темы! 
[email protected]
Большое вам СПАСИБО!


----------



## lelikbolik (18 Дек 2012)

Ребята извените нет у меня нот в электронном виде! подбирайте на слух,мелодии всем известные ( это же не Бетховен!) :accordion:


----------



## saranine (18 Дек 2012)

*lelikbolik*, Это тоже верно! Бетховена проще!_)
Там два баяна играют, поэтому теряюсь какую партию подбирать и как лучше будет! Может будет время отсканируете в любом формате? Минус тоже можно в полной версии?
Спасибо!


----------



## Magistr (19 Дек 2012)

Демо версия фонограммы романтической прелюдии Евгения Дербенко. По поводу заказов можно обращаться в личку.

Прослушать минус.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (19 Дек 2012)

*lelikbolik*,
Минус на "Ukraina" обрезан :cray:


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Дек 2012)

напишите свой адрес я вам скину плюс! :biggrin:


----------



## alex66 (22 Дек 2012)

Друзья! не могу найти на Голдаккордеоне Казино++, и Самба Микки-- Имеются-ли они на этом сайте!? Искал, не нашёл, будьте добры -подскажите!


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Дек 2012)

alex66 писал:


> Самба Микки-


Если нужно заказывайте.


----------



## saranine (23 Дек 2012)

*Евгений51*,
Ехал казак, чья обработка?


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Дек 2012)

saranine писал:


> Ехал казак, чья обработка?


17 июля 2012 07:17
Ещё одна пьеса с диска Дмитрия Иванова: Ехал казак за Дунай
Kazak (плюс).mp3 (62 | 2.97 Mb) на этом сайте


----------



## andreioren (27 Дек 2012)

Добрый день! Хочется сыграть Gypsy Kings - Bamboleo , может есть такие нотки?


----------



## alex66 (28 Дек 2012)

ИванКарпович! Прекрасный вальс Musette a tout va!...Но к сожалению ноты не стыкуются ни с плюсом ни с минусом, жаль!... Но всёравно СПАСИБО!

С Наступающим Новым 2013 Годом Прекраснейший Сайт 
ГОЛДАККОРДЕОН! 
Он Дарит нам Счастливую Возможность Музыкального Общения 
и развития Творческой Активности! А личности создавшие сайт,
подвижники на сайте Достойны Восхищения и Подражания! 
Желаю Любимому нашему САЙТУ Много Счастливых Лет Успехов и Процветания! От всего Сердца и Души, ALEX66


----------



## alex66 (29 Дек 2012)

Уважаемый Иван Карпович! Спасибо за исправление! Но хочу лично Поздравить с Новым 2013! Желаю Здоровья, Благополучия, Бесконечных Музыкальных Радостей, которыми Вы одариваете всех нас!...ALEX66


----------



## alex66 (30 Дек 2012)

Иван Карпович! Браво! Фокс Accordeon Story -Классный Французский Шарм!...Настроение под Новый Год!...СПАСИБО!


----------



## vikor (31 Дек 2012)

Вот наступает Новый год, Змея пусть радость принесет! Всех с наступающим Новым годом !


----------



## spawellness (3 Янв 2013)

Уважаемые Форумчане и лично Иван Карпович! Всех с наступившим Новым годом. Желаю всем здоровья и творческих успехов.
С уважением, Олег Павлович- постоянный участник Форума.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (4 Янв 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH6RbZPRQfE

Ребята если у кого есть эти ноты скиньте на [email protected] Большое спасибо


----------



## spawellness (6 Янв 2013)

Спасибо! И Вас тоже с Рождеством.


----------



## spawellness (9 Янв 2013)

Иван Карпович! Поместите что-нибудь простенькое, для нас. для начинающих баянистов. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## sergcv (9 Янв 2013)

Большое спасибо Иван Карпович за свинг! Если можно еще побольше таких вещей. С уважением, Сергей.


----------



## alex66 (11 Янв 2013)

Уважаемый Serqcv! Пожалуйста не называйте Прекрасный Джазовый фокстрот =вещью=, это не футляр, а ИСКУССТВО! Александр


----------



## Pilot (11 Янв 2013)

У кого-нибудь есть минус к мелодии изК\ф "Ва-банк" композитор Хенрик Кузьняк, если есть с нотами http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrOjxwGPNCg

читал на форуме что у кого-то есть минуса баян-микса и ноты 
можно сюда [email protected]

http://vk.com/eacco

http://vk.com/accordial

группы с нотами и минусами. Будет интересно. Только для зарегистрированных в vk.com


----------



## alex66 (11 Янв 2013)

Иван Карпович! Вам БРАВО, БРАВИССИМО! Бесконечно Восхищают Ваши Щедрые и ПОТРЯСАЮЩИЕ Музыкальные Подарки!...Здовья и Радости Вам и Белорусии!...Александр


----------



## shvetka76 (12 Янв 2013)

Друзья, у кого есть ноты и минус ЛЕЗГИНКИ? очень хочет ученик поиграть. Может кто поделится здесь, на форуме или пишите [email protected]


----------



## spawellness (15 Янв 2013)

Иван Карпович! Спасибо за отличную тарантеллу. А можно выложить минус этой композиции? C уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## spawellness (15 Янв 2013)

Спасибо


----------



## TamaraYaroshevich (17 Янв 2013)

Иван Карпович, помогите скачать пожалуйста ноты минус плюс, нажимаю правой кнопкой мышки сохранить как а сохраняются вместо нот цыфры и буквы, Я в компе не сильна


----------



## firefish (17 Янв 2013)

Уважаемые, подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли где-то на форуме минус Minor_Swing Django_Reinhardt ? Заранее благодарю...


----------



## Светлана Ч (17 Янв 2013)

Класс! Классная музыка! Спасибо всем, кто помогает и выкладывает такую музыку. СПАСИБО!

Помогите найти ноты к обработке песни "О хорошем настроении", есть плюс и минус


----------



## юрий серов (19 Янв 2013)

уважаемые музыканты, подскажите как чз инет купить ноты Яна Табачника? если конечно они существуют.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (19 Янв 2013)

У меня такое есть, Пишите личные сообщения с почтой кому сбросить.


----------



## spawellness (20 Янв 2013)

lutchak_vasya!Пожалуйста пришлите мне на почту [email protected] c уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## dmitriy123 (21 Янв 2013)

Ребята добрый день! Просьба, если есть у кого минус и ноты "Боро-Боро" Баян-микс" буду очень благодарен спасибо.


----------



## ildarbb (24 Янв 2013)

уважаемый ivankarpovich может у вас найдется что ни будь похожее на " Казаков ". Вальсы конечно очень интересные, я много уже что играю с вашего репертуара. Большое спасибо!

и еще Richard Galliano - Tangaria Quartet - Jazzwoche Burghausen "Tango pour Claude" хотим дуэтом со скрипкой


----------



## Magistr (24 Янв 2013)

Tango pour Claude Легко можем сделать и красиво аранжировать. С использованием инструментов симфонического оркестра. Например как в *этой аранжировке**.*
Пишите мне в ЛС или на E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## trefon (24 Янв 2013)

цветущий май -то , что надо. супер. СПАСИБО!


----------



## sergcv (24 Янв 2013)

Большое спасибо за минус Цветущий май, а Валерию Ковтуну за обработку! Ноты этого произведения есть во втором сборнике В. Ковтуна "Авторские произведения и обработки". С уважением Сергей.


----------



## dmitriy123 (25 Янв 2013)

спасибо за цветущий май


----------



## qwer115500 (25 Янв 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане!может у кого нибудь найдеться минус Баян микса Москва (хотяб приблеженный к оригиналу)?в замен есть очень много минусов баян микса и Петра дранги!


----------



## dmitriy123 (27 Янв 2013)

Иван карпович дай бог вам здоровья.спасибо


----------



## ildarbb (29 Янв 2013)

уважаемый ivankarpovich "Tango pour Claude" ноты не открываются. можно на почту [email protected] С уважением Ильдар

уважаемый"Magistr" если это не трудно красиво аранжировать "Tango pour Claude". С уважением Ильдар.


----------



## sergcv (29 Янв 2013)

Огромное спасибо уважаемый ivankarpovich. Может у вас есть (минус и плюс) Караван в обработке Александра Загребельного. Буду очень благодарен. Моя почта: [email protected] С уважением Сергей.


----------



## ildarbb (30 Янв 2013)

ivankarpovich большое спасибо, получил

" ivankarpovich" что нибудь русское народное в современной обработке,что бы пальчики бегали


----------



## ildarbb (30 Янв 2013)

Воронежского ковбоя я уже как 3 года играю примерно такой же стиль

так же играю "Казаки" очень удачная пьеса


----------



## sergcv (30 Янв 2013)

тогда сбросьте пожалуйста (+) Караван на [email protected] Заранее благодарен.

Тогда сбросьте пожалуйста (+) Караван на [email protected] Заранее благодарен.


----------



## A.Hoffmann (2 Фев 2013)

Как отправить сюда ноты?напр.: "LE MANEGE INFERNAL"
Marcel AZZOLA&Milan GRAMANTIK


----------



## Zhakaren (3 Фев 2013)

Всем привет! Услышал польку "Евы" в исполнении гр.Невесты,очень понравилось. Если можете помогите минус найти.


----------



## NIKOLAY (5 Фев 2013)

Ivankarpovich ! Низкий поклон ВАМ и Благодарность за ВАШ безкорыстный и очень нужный труд -- ПРОПАГАНДА БАЯНА. С Уважением и Благодарностью НИКОЛАЙ.

Ivankarpovich ! Низкий поклон ВАМ и Благодарность за ВАШ безкорыстный и очень нужный труд -- ПРОПАГАНДА БАЯНА. С Уважением и Благодарностью НИКОЛАЙ.


----------



## Уралочка Н (7 Фев 2013)

Всем здравствуйте. Может кто поможет с минусом пьесы Е. Дербенко "Старый трамвай"? Очень, очень нужно. Заранее благодарю, с уважением, Наталья. :yes:


----------



## dmitriy123 (8 Фев 2013)

всем привет, если у кого есть ноты баян-микс "Декабрь" пожалуйста поделитесь. заранее благодарен на [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (8 Фев 2013)

dmitriy123 писал:


> если у кого есть ноты баян-микс "Декабрь" пожалуйста поделитесь.


Пожалуйста не поленитесь и просмотрите весь форум минусовки и найдёте ответ на свой вопрос!


----------



## Maestro V.D. (9 Фев 2013)

*dmitriy123*,
Возьмите просто ноты Вивальди "Времена года". Там все один к одному.


----------



## Alyuza (11 Фев 2013)

у кого нибудь есть минус для "Попробуем на десять" - Марокко или Игрок Бажилина. Спасибо заранее.


----------



## spawellness (20 Фев 2013)

ivankarpovich! Огромное спасибо за прекрасную композицию Fuoco latino С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Евгений51 (21 Фев 2013)

*spawellness*,
http://www.fredlanglais.com/Pages/cds/af.html
Покопайтесь на этом сайте.


----------



## spawellness (21 Фев 2013)

Евгений51 
Огромное спасибо за ссылку, будем добывать информацию оттуда. С уважением. Олег Павлович


----------



## galyusya (21 Фев 2013)

http://www.claudebarbottin.com/p3.htm

здесь тоже можно накачать минусовок и нот для аккордеона


----------



## spawellness (22 Фев 2013)

galyusya! Спасибо за ссылку. С уважением. Олег Павлович


----------



## tsyganiymax (23 Фев 2013)

*ivankarpovich*, спасибо вам большое за Entree des gladiateurs, только надумал нотки поискать, а вы тут как тут )


----------



## _Scandalli_ (23 Фев 2013)

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти минус пьесы "В Кейптаунском порту"! Я играю по вокальному минусу. Он, конечно, тоже неплохой, но хотелось бы получше.
Спасибо!


----------



## petrovich-art (24 Фев 2013)

Спасибо огромное за Гладиаторов, какой Вы молодец! С этим лейтмотивом у меня очень теплые воспоминания. Обязательно поиграю, благодаря Вам и Вашему труду. Честно говоря, всю пьесу и не слышал. С уважением, Юрий.


----------



## alexandr123 (25 Фев 2013)

ищу минус дранги "веро" , в интернете нашел но не полный...если у кого есть пожалуйста поделитесь


----------



## trefon (25 Фев 2013)

http://x-minus.org/track/120210/ дранга Веро. скачивайте на здоровье)


----------



## saranine (3 Мар 2013)

*ivankarpovich!* Доброго здоровья! "Tango pour Claude" ноты не открываются. можно скинуть на почту [email protected]


----------



## Victord (8 Мар 2013)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Опять сервер принимает файлы только до 2 Mb
> Valse Italienne


Добрый день! Что то не открываются в айфолде, даже регистрация не помогла. Если можно перезалейте.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## dmitriy123 (10 Мар 2013)

если есть у кого минус и ноты Бора-Бора баян-микс, то поделитель, буду признателен.


----------



## vovadovg (12 Мар 2013)

ivankarpovich скажите пожалуйста а нет у вас нот Концертной пьесы Тонкая рябина


----------



## dar321 (12 Мар 2013)

У Вострелова не встречал, он исполняет обработку Канаева(кстати, в сборнике Играет Юрий Вострелов) Еще у Гридина есть Тонкая рябина, но там партитура для народного оркестра, надо делать переложение.


----------



## vovadovg (12 Мар 2013)

ivankarpovich Мне нужна обр Дранги


----------



## light.orphan (20 Мар 2013)

Доброго всем времени суток. Друзья, помогите пожалуйста. Если у кого то есть минуса и нотки Дранги, Баян микс, можете кинуть. Чем больше тем лучше, я просто подбираю себе что нить хорошее. У Дранги очень интересно Быстрое Танго, нотки есть, а минуса нет. В общем за материал заранее спасибо. Можно выслать в личку [email protected], или так.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (20 Мар 2013)

light.orphan писал:


> У Дранги очень интересно Быстрое Танго, нотки есть, а минуса нет


 Это не "Быстрое танго". Это "Виртуозо". Забей просто в гугле, минусовку выдаст. Если что, у меня есть.


----------



## киссюлия (26 Мар 2013)

здравствуйте,у кого нибудь есть какие либо восточные мелодии для аккордеона?(комплекты) буду очень признательна


----------



## vit (29 Мар 2013)

Люди у кого есть ноты Танго ночи?


----------



## diletant (3 Апр 2013)

VK2007-Ваш задушевный и необычный инструментал
очень оригинален,лиричен и легко доступен.
А почему бы Вам не открыть свою Тему под номером 1 и т.д.?
От всего сердца желаю успеха.


----------



## pcvsurol (3 Апр 2013)

Вместо баяна кларнет. но и на нашем инструменте звучит интересно.


----------



## odoevskiyvladislav (4 Апр 2013)

А можно ли найти минус и желательно ноты вальса La Valse d'Amelie 
Буду очень очень благодарен


----------



## pcvsurol (4 Апр 2013)

ivankarpovich
Все дело в том, что действительно в Petite_Fleur менял тональность, так как ноты с оригинальным минусом не совпадали. Было бы здорово, если бы Вы смогли выложить ноты под нормальный минус. С уважением, Александр.


----------



## odoevskiyvladislav (6 Апр 2013)

ivankarpovich Спасибо. Это тоже очень хорошо! Спасибо вам. Вы выложили тут массу полезной информации!

Помогите. не могу найти ноты.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (8 Апр 2013)

Большое спасибо за минус Смуглянка. А у вас есть ноты этой обропкы.
[email protected]


----------



## danchielsamuraj (9 Апр 2013)

добрый день. вот решил небольшой вклад внести. нот нету ну думаю это не проблема. удачной игры. :accordion:


----------



## danchielsamuraj (9 Апр 2013)

*ivankarpovich*,
да это минус с прописанной 2 партией.


----------



## dmitriy123 (9 Апр 2013)

Ребята смуглянка то что надо на 9 мая сыграть бы.если есть ноты заранее спасибо[email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Апр 2013)

dmitriy123 писал:


> [email protected]


Смуглянку заказывайте, сниму. В воскресенье вечером будет готова.


----------



## dmitriy123 (10 Апр 2013)

спасибо буду ждать.


----------



## МЕДЕЯ (10 Апр 2013)

Очень нужен минус к песне группы Аксиома Новый год в июне. Помогите найти


----------



## Евгений51 (11 Апр 2013)

*Евгений51*,
Ноты снял, кому нужны обращайтесь
[email protected] (Смуглянка)


----------



## Maestro V.D. (12 Апр 2013)

Не помню, вылаживал ли кто-то "Смуглянку" Баян-Микс. Если нет, то вот она.


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Апр 2013)

*slavutich777*,
[email protected] Есть не задавка и ноты. Минус для дуэта и для одного баяна.


----------



## andreyrus17 (14 Апр 2013)

Большое вам спасибо за выложенный материал!


----------



## pernach-sasha (14 Апр 2013)

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста с нотами для дуэтов! Хава нагила и Ламбада! Буду очень благодарен! [email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Апр 2013)

pernach-sasha написал(а):


> !
> Хава нагила
> [email protected] обращайтесь.
> Можно и минус для одного баяна но через пару дней.


----------



## via (18 Апр 2013)

ivankarpovich писал:


> фонограмма оставляет желать лучшего,т.к. "плавает" и потому,что вы поменяли тональность, но не той программой


а какой программой вы меняете?


----------



## spawellness (22 Апр 2013)

Уважаемые Форумчане! Если есть у кого минус и нотки легеньких блюзов-поделитесь. С уважением Олег Павлович


----------



## andreioren (26 Апр 2013)

Ребята может быть есть минус (ноты) Рasadena...очень хочется сыграть...


----------



## andreioren (27 Апр 2013)

Огромное спасибо Вам за ваш труд, как раз то, что искал... :yahoo:


----------



## pcvsurol (4 Май 2013)

*ivankarpovich*, ноты в PDF файле Balade pour Aurelie сместились. Довольно трудно совместить их с правильном варианте. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, может можно исправить?


----------



## Евгений51 (4 Май 2013)

*pcvsurol*,
Только просмотрел, нормально. Смотрите настройки компа.


----------



## saparion (5 Май 2013)

Какая легкая и красивая музыка,спасибо огромное...


----------



## A.Hoffmann (8 Май 2013)

Андрей Белинский,очень хороший минус к "Бесамо-Мучо". Нет ли у Вас нот к нему,или где можно послушть плюс?

Андрей Белинский,очень хороший минус к "Бесамо-Мучо". Нет ли у Вас нот к нему,или где можно послушть плюс?


----------



## spawellness (13 Май 2013)

Ivankarpovich- огромное спасибо за душевное Болеро. Олег Павлович


----------



## saparion (14 Май 2013)

и где только вы находите такие прекрасные мелодии. ... большое человеческое спасибо


----------



## Genius (16 Май 2013)

*pcvsurol*
Не в настройках дело. Ноты не смещаются, если сохранить как отдельный документ.


----------



## minusovki (19 Май 2013)

Продам минус Катя Огонек - Слеза горошинка
Писать на [email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Май 2013)

*minusovki*,
Тута портал серьёзных музыкантов иструменталистов. Вы забрели не туда. Такое дер... каждый напишет за пару часов.


----------



## Oleg Zhupilo (20 Май 2013)

У кого нибудь есть минус Бажилин Карамельный аукцион?


----------



## ljalja-79 (20 Май 2013)

Друзья! Может, кто-то мжет подеиться каким-либо комплектом армянской музыки?


----------



## chinyaev (21 Май 2013)

*Евгений51*,
Поддерживаю!


----------



## ljalja-79 (24 Май 2013)

Дорогие собратья по инструменту! Может быть у вас есть комплектик главной темы из фильма "Игрушка"? А если еще и для дуэта - буду вам премного благодарна! Кстати, вопрос с армянской музыкой остается открытым(((


----------



## danchielsamuraj (24 Май 2013)

*ljalja-79*,

вот такая есть писалось для дуэта аккордеон со скрипкой. ну уж тему я думаю снять проблем не будет!


----------



## ljalja-79 (24 Май 2013)

Спасибо огромное!
Может быть, если это не будет совсем уж наглостью, у кого-нибудь есть комплект того же Владимира Косма с главной темой из фильма "Беглецы"? Умираю, как нравится эта тема!


----------



## lelikbolik (24 Май 2013)

есть ещё вот такой вариант
youtu.be/-yDlhglG5q4


----------



## ljalja-79 (24 Май 2013)

Я, кстати, ноты Игрушки нашла. Правда фортепианные, если кому-то надо - обращайтесь, обязательно перешлю. Сюда добавлять еще не научилась(((


----------



## ljalja-79 (25 Май 2013)

как скачать этот вариант минусовки?


----------



## luks-88 (26 Май 2013)

Друзья может у кого есть ноты этой пьесы

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfKFGEgePtg


Спасибо!


----------



## Oleg Zhupilo (26 Май 2013)

помогите ребят, нужны минус Р.Бажилин Карамельный аукцион, и ещё что нибудь веселое с минусовкой и нотами, прошу помогите.


----------



## luks-88 (26 Май 2013)

Минусовок у меня нет.


Спасибо!


----------



## danchielsamuraj (27 Май 2013)

*luks-88*,
я так понимаю это попурри на джазовые темы (стандарты) скорее всего нот нету исполнитель сам импровизацию делал!


----------



## ljalja-79 (27 Май 2013)

Народ! В интернете Бажилина полным-полно! Сама сегодня проверяла - сайт muzofon.com "Веселый рег", "Упрямая овечка","Вальсирующий аккордеон", "Рассказ ковбоя". Не проверяла качество всех минусовок, но первые две весьма дастойные. Единственное, что не советую - это минуса от fanerki

нигде не нашла Дранга "Танго в небе" или "Жизнь"(((
Может, кто-то делал минус или видел на сайте каком?


----------



## Oleg Zhupilo (28 Май 2013)

Ни у кого нету ноты в кейптаунском порту Дранги?


----------



## serg_akkordeon (4 Июн 2013)

Приветствую! Помогите приобрести вот эти минуса А.Вивальди Зима 1ч., R.Galliano Tango pour cloude ! В долгу не останусь! ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!


Моя электронная почта : [email protected] :accordion:


----------



## ljalja-79 (4 Июн 2013)

Танго для Кло выслала, одна ОЧЕНЬ крутая, другая попсовее, а-ля кабак. Обе, кстати, скачаны здесь мною ранее, спасибо Ивану Карповичу. Вы повнимательнее пролистайте форум, может, еще что-то полезное для себя найдете.


----------



## vadim accordion (10 Июн 2013)

Помогите пожалуйста найти минус 
Роза мунда , буду благодарен если скинете на почту [email protected]


----------



## Кконстантин (10 Июн 2013)

Rosamunde Роза мунда


----------



## SDmitriy (10 Июн 2013)

Быстрое зажигательное произведение, что-то типа польки, но только под минусовку. Настроение поднимает зрителям моментально.
*Fisabilando Asi*

- Ноты


----------



## vadim accordion (11 Июн 2013)

СПАСИБО КОЛЛЕГИ ЗА РОЗУМУНДУ


----------



## petrovich-art (12 Июн 2013)

*ivankarpovich*, Спасибо Вам за такую симпатичную пьесу, обязательно нужно поиграть. Может есть минусовка к "Виртуозу" Корнева. В юности играл на студенческой концертной практике. Всегда хорошо принималась. Просьба ко всем, у кого есть минусовка Корнев "Виртуоз", поделитесь пожалуйста. [email protected]
С уважением.


----------



## SDmitriy (12 Июн 2013)

*ivankarpovich*, отчасти Вы правы. Я действительно не заметил, что в этой теме уже есть Gotan Nuevo и El Cumbachero. Однако таких произведений как Fisabilando asi или La Valse Chinoise здесь нет, поэтому я их оставлю, а те удалю. Спасибо за уточнение!


----------



## SDmitriy (12 Июн 2013)

*ivankarpovich*, по поводу алфавитного указателя я полностью я Вами согласен. 
*Как бы это осуществить и к кому обращаться?
Это вообще реально для наших админов? *
Ведь действительно поиск минусовок в теме очень затруднён, особенно если пытаться искать вручную, перекапывая каждую страницу. С другой стороны, можно пользоваться кнопкой "Найти в этой теме", но здесь любая опечатка может угробить поиск. Так, например было с минусовкой Fisabilando: я её выложил как "Fisabilando", а Вы - как "Fisabailando" и когда я искал эту минусовку в теме, поиск не дал никаких результатов, а разница-то была в одну буковку.


----------



## malinin (14 Июн 2013)

есть ли у кого нибудь минус БАЯН МИКС ФРАНЦУЗСКИЙ СУВЕНИР?


----------



## vadim accordion (25 Июн 2013)

Коллеги у кого нибудь есть такие вещи как la matchicha или casanova нужны минуса нотки поделитесь если у кого есть на [email protected]


----------



## akkoduet (26 Июн 2013)

подскажите,как скачивать.пожалуйста))


----------



## Victord (28 Июн 2013)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Noche Cubana


Уважаемый Иван Карпович может у Вас есть Cubanera Rumba, Pietro Deiro 
С уважением, Виктор


----------



## vadim accordion (30 Июн 2013)

Коллеги , подедитесь нотками ламбады баянмикса


----------



## denver1986 (1 Июл 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане, может есть у кого-то ноты и минус " Попури на фильмы" шоу-дуэта VIVA? Если найдётся, пожалуйста сбросьте мне на [email protected]

Заранее Спасибо!


----------



## Юрио (2 Июл 2013)

c фолдера невозможно ничего скачать, выкладывайте на этом сайте пожалуйста!

Спасибо огромное за ваши минусовки и ноты, всего вам самого наилучшегоDDDDDDDD))

*dmitriy123*,
Поддерживаю) [email protected]


----------



## ljalja-79 (4 Июл 2013)

Добрый день, дорогие коллеги! Хорошего отдыха! Может, в наши ряды прибыли гордые кавказцы?!)) Очень хочу что-нибудь горское сыграть, но пока что ничего не нахожу, подходящее для дуэта((( Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если кто-то имеет. Хорошего и плодотворного отдыха всем!


----------



## lelikbolik (4 Июл 2013)

Бызов "Лезгинка" вам не подходит?


----------



## vadim accordion (5 Июл 2013)

Друзья , может у кого есть минусовки Голубка и Карело - финской польки поделитесь пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## chinyaev (6 Июл 2013)

*vadim accordion*,
Есть полька.


----------



## fed.an (6 Июл 2013)

Недавно попал на Ваш форум.Огромное спасибо всем.Есть минуса для детей-кому надо обращайтесь.Хочу поиграть шотландию-заранее спасибо.


----------



## vadim accordion (6 Июл 2013)

Иван большое вам спасибо


----------



## vadim accordion (7 Июл 2013)

Доброго времени суток , коллеги у кого- нибудь есть минус Поппурина франц темы Б. ВЕКСЛЕРА минус и минус Вернись в Соренто поделитеь пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## Юрио (7 Июл 2013)

*vadim accordion*,
Мне тоже можно) ноты и минус)


----------



## ljalja-79 (7 Июл 2013)

ПРостите, давно не была на сайте. Лезгинку Вы сюда загружали уже?

Поддерживаю fed.an - было бы круто что-нибудь шотландское поиграть! А если еще и дуэтом, а если еще и так, чтоб подпрыгивать самому хотелось! Уже хочу... Так же как армянско-грузинско-кавказское...))


----------



## maks_kazan (7 Июл 2013)

здравствуйте, у кого нибудь есть ноты русского шансона желательно Михаила Круга 
[email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Июл 2013)

*maks_kazan*,
что вам надо. может помогу. [email protected]


----------



## ruslan4esss (10 Июл 2013)

Уважаемый ivankarpovich! Спасибо огромное за минуса и за то что вы делаете вцелом)) хотелось бы попросить что нибудь наподобие Sentimentos- которое Вы выкладывали ранее и полные ноты En-Piste_pour_le_madison если есть конечно)) буду очень рад. вот моя почта [email protected] 

Заранее благодарю)


----------



## Юрио (12 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте коллеги) собираю программу для своего концерта.. поделитесь хорошими красивыми минусами на [email protected] желательнго с нотками)


----------



## vadim accordion (17 Июл 2013)

коллеги , у кого-нибудь есть минус Рио Рита , пожалуйста поделитесь


----------



## spawellness (26 Июл 2013)

varajko! Большая часть материала уже выкладывалась из этого Архива на Форуме. Олег Павлович


----------



## nech (28 Июл 2013)

дорогие коллеги ,- имею в наличии минуса Баян-микс и Петра Дранги с удовольствием обменяю на равный по значению материал.


----------



## chinyaev (29 Июл 2013)

nech писал:


> дорогие коллеги ,- имею в наличии минуса Баян-микс и Петра Дранги с удовольствием обменяю на равный по значению материал.


Многие все, что у них есть, уже выложили здесь.


----------



## lelikbolik (1 Авг 2013)

____


----------



## Maestro V.D. (3 Авг 2013)

*ivankarpovich*,
Destino Gitano
Шикарно!


----------



## jekson260 (8 Авг 2013)

Друзья ,а есть ноты и минусовка Пётра Дранги танго в небе ?


----------



## ljalja-79 (8 Авг 2013)

Спасибо огромное, Иван Карпович! Это ОЧЕНЬ круто! Если есть у Вас еще что-то в этом стиле, поделитесь, пожалуйста!

Может быть, Tango de la Noche?


----------



## varajko (8 Авг 2013)

*ljalja-79*
Хочу Вам помочь.
Посмотрите здесь: http://www.novalis-music.com/Catalogo.cfm?IdCategoria=4
еще: http://www.gianlucabibiani.com/albums/special-balera/
еще: http://www.silvestrini.biz/
еще: http://www.barbaraec.com/page4.html
еще: http://www.todotango.com/english/biblioteca/partituras/partituras.asp
еще: http://www.midifiles.altervista.org/
еще: http://www.claudebarbottin.com/p3.htm
еще: http://www.fredlanglais.com/Pages/cds/af.html
еще: http://www.lisciodoc.it/
Качайте и играйте с удовольствием. Желаю удачи.
Если у кого есть другие ссылки, прошу поделиться.


----------



## uriylirsot (8 Авг 2013)

Уважаемые музыканты. Если у кого то из Вас есть интересная обработка для баяна ( аккордеона ) песни Френсиса Лемарка "О Париж"( "О Paris" ) будте добры поделитесь пожалуйста. [email protected] Заранее спсибо. *varajko*,


----------



## ljalja-79 (8 Авг 2013)

Спасибо большое, varajko!


----------



## Кконстантин (8 Авг 2013)

Для тех, кто ищет безуспешно обработку для баяна ( аккордеона ) песни Френсиса Лемарка "О Париж"( "О Paris" ) 
Уменя есть вот такая обработка 
Минус полный с сайта vkmonline :
Может кто ноты напишет соло))
Вот это ещё в помощь:


----------



## varajko (8 Авг 2013)

*Кконстантин*

Не могли бы Вы выложить "О Париж" (минус) целиком.


----------



## Кконстантин (8 Авг 2013)

*varajko*,


С условием что кто то напишет ноты соло!


----------



## varajko (8 Авг 2013)

*Кконстантин*

А если я без всяких условий выложу еще 10 ссылок на подобный репертуар, выложите эту минусовку?


----------



## Кконстантин (9 Авг 2013)

Kosthenko 
Очень хорошо!Значит самому писать уже ненадо!
Да здравствует халява!


----------



## ljalja-79 (9 Авг 2013)

:air_kiss: Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ, Иван Карпович!


----------



## voldemar-60 (9 Авг 2013)

ljalja-79 писал:


> Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ, Иван Карпович!


Нисколько не уменьшая результатов работы и благодарности Ивану Карповичу, в данном случае ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо надо сказать Игорю Костенко (Kosthenko).


----------



## varajko (9 Авг 2013)

*Kosthenko *

Благодарю от души !


----------



## Татьяна Ч. (10 Авг 2013)

Вот сама обращалась за помощью при поиске минусовок к этому товарищу- у него и архив готовых есть и делает на заказ. Качество очень хорошее. Рекомендую))http://vk.com/fanerki


----------



## ljalja-79 (10 Авг 2013)

*voldemar-60*, я благодарила Ивана Кароповича за Tango de la Noche, которое он выложил сюда по моей просьбе.

*ivankarpovich*, поддерживаю! Не всегда есть время и желание ворошить ссылки, тем более если с французским или итальянским не очень дружишь.


----------



## voldemar-60 (10 Авг 2013)

ljalja-79, Иван Карпович, я вас неправильно понял, прошу за это прощения. Тем не менее, Костенко тоже достоин благодарности, согласитель искать и ворошить ссылки занимает немало времени и возможно, это кому-то это тоже пригодится..


----------



## spawellness (10 Авг 2013)

Ссылок много , а выставленные мелодии сразу могут помочь в подборке репертуара. Я присоединяюсь к мнению Ивана Капровича.


----------



## SDmitriy (10 Авг 2013)

olga222 писал:


> Вот сама обращалась за помощью при поиске минусовок к этому товарищу- у него и архив готовых есть и делает на заказ. Качество очень хорошее. Рекомендую))http://vk.com/fanerki



А я Вам рекомендую почитать Правила GoldAccordion пункт 3. Вы его сейчас нарушаете, причём уже не первый раз.


----------



## goncharova.ludok (13 Авг 2013)

Ребята, есть у кого-нибудь ноты елецкой матани, вышлите на почту. Заранее благодарен! [email protected]


----------



## vadim accordion (14 Авг 2013)

Может у кого есть ноты и минус Яна Табачника Белойакации гроздья душистые , поделитесь пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (15 Авг 2013)

Прикольная шмелюга!


----------



## Кконстантин (15 Авг 2013)

:biggrin: Прикольно!


----------



## lelikbolik (15 Авг 2013)

могу поделиться! :accordion:


----------



## spawellness (15 Авг 2013)

lelikbolik! Отличная вещица. Спасибо.


----------



## danchielsamuraj (15 Авг 2013)

____


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Авг 2013)

*danchielsamuraj*,
Это было в лучшем качестве


----------



## petrovich-art (17 Авг 2013)

Ув. lelikbolik, поделитесь, будь-ласка, со мной таким Шмелем. Очень буду благодарен. 
[email protected]


----------



## lelikbolik (18 Авг 2013)

сообщение 941! всё есть играйте на здоровье! :biggrin:


----------



## lelikbolik (19 Авг 2013)

Попурри на темы песен Петра Лещенка !



Есть очень качественный минус с нотами! могу поделиться!


----------



## fakel (19 Авг 2013)

lelikbolik не могли бы вы поделиться минусом с нотами на ваш выставленный плюс попурри на темы песен Петра Лещенко, вот на этот адрес - [email protected] Очень буду благодарна


----------



## Кконстантин (20 Авг 2013)

Lelikbolik. 
Пожалуйста "попурри" на. K[email protected] 
Спасибо!


----------



## luks-88 (21 Авг 2013)

Уважаемый Лёлик Болик! Поделитесь пожалуйста нотами и минусом
попури Яна Табачника. [email protected] Cпасибо!


----------



## teo1234 (21 Авг 2013)

Уважаемый spawellness! 
Поделитесь пожалуйста нотами и минусом
попури Яна Табачника. [email protected] 
Cпасибо!


----------



## varajko (21 Авг 2013)

Уважаемый spawellness! 

Если моможно, вышлите и мне ноты и минус поппури Яна Табачника.
[email protected]


----------



## borisnarodnik417 (21 Авг 2013)

lelikbolik поделитесь пожайлуста минусом с нотами Yan-Tabachnik-akkordion-popurri-pesen-PLeschenko...мой майл : [email protected] заранее спасибо...


----------



## supita (21 Авг 2013)

Пожалуйста поделитесь нотами и минусом поппури Яна Табачника на [email protected] Заранее большое спасибо.


----------



## dmitriy123 (21 Авг 2013)

Пожалуйста поделитесь нотами и минусом поппури Яна Табачника на [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## vadim accordion (22 Авг 2013)

Пожалуйста пришлите и мне попурри П.Лещенко [email protected]


----------



## pcvsurol (22 Авг 2013)

Всем добрый день! Если честно, то я не могу понять, почему уважаемый lelikbolik создал такой ажиотаж? Если бы он не хотел делиться, то так бы и написал. Но до сих пор замечен в этом не был. Всем желающим минус высылается на почту, отказа никто не получил. Так почему бы не выложить минус и ноты на сайте? Тема увеличилась уже на 17 сообщений и ведь это не предел. Что, если бы Иван Карпович свои предложения так же выставлял? Мы бы уже просто утонули в массе сообщений. Может попробуем раз и навсегда для себя решить, - или мы открыты для общения, или нет. Средние варианты, как мне кажется, неприемлимы. Это просто предложение. Я как уважал, так и буду уважать всех форумчан, и особенно тех, кто бескорыстно делится наработанной информацией. Прошу правильно понять мой демарш. Ибо и мне хочется в конце дописать, - и мне скиньте, пожалуйста, минус и ноты Табачника... Но надеюсь увидеть его в свободном доступе у нас на сайте. Спасибо за понимание!


----------



## knysh (22 Авг 2013)

Помогите пожалуйста сегодня зарегестрировался.Сам аккордеонист дайте ссылку на ноты и сразу минус,Заранее благодарю. моя почта [email protected]


----------



## luks-88 (22 Авг 2013)

Вчера получил на емейл комплект попурри Табачника от Олега, огромное спасибо ему, но выставить здесь не получается. Всё загрузил но дальше целая наука! Попробую на всемирной команде музыкантов выставить. Очень просто без заморочек на сайте ВКМ получилось. http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthread.php?t=21299&page=69&p=1338012#post1338012


----------



## lelikbolik (22 Авг 2013)

Всем удачи!


----------



## spawellness (23 Авг 2013)

lelikbolik! Олег ,огромное спасибо за качественный материал (ноты, минус, плюс). Всегда рады,что вы находите время между гастролями и посещаете этот Форум любителей баянов и аккордеонов. Спасибо и удачи в творчестве.
С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## ZanozovskyIvan (25 Авг 2013)

Доброго времени суток Уважаемые коллеги-музыканты!Хочу внести свой не большой вклад на благо сайта.
Думаю,что с плюсами проблем не будет.Всем приятного отдыха! :drinks:


----------



## chinyaev (26 Авг 2013)

Спасибо Вам большое за Ваш вклад. Но, к сожалению, все эти минусовки уже выложены на форуме.


----------



## spawellness (26 Авг 2013)

chinyaev! С Вами полностью согласен, весь этот материал уже был ранее на Форуме. Олег Павлович


----------



## ZanozovskyIvan (27 Авг 2013)

Доброго времени суток!Минус желает быть лучше,но пока то,что есть.


----------



## ZanozovskyIvan (28 Авг 2013)

Популярная джазовая композиция Джоплина


----------



## danchielsamuraj (28 Авг 2013)

А можно и мне, пожалуйста, попурри Яна Табачника с нотками скинуть?
[email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## spawellness (28 Авг 2013)

Сообщение 963- это попурри.


----------



## ZanozovskyIvan (29 Авг 2013)

Kosthenko,спасибо за ссылку,симпатичные композиции на мой взгляд.


----------



## spawellness (29 Авг 2013)

ZanozovskyIvan! огромное спасибо за ноты THE ENTERTAINER. С уважением Олег Павлович


----------



## ZanozovskyIvan (29 Авг 2013)

Доброго времени суток Уважаемые коллеги-музыканты!Минуса из репертуара Петра дранги,думаю что + есть у всех,поэтому не стал выкладывать,а нот к сожалению нет,всегда играл все на слух:


----------



## vadim accordion (30 Авг 2013)

Помогите пожалуйста с нотами Табачника Поппури на темы Лещенко [email protected]


----------



## valerchonoc (30 Авг 2013)

И мне, пожалуйста, если можно, минусок и нотки попурри песен Лещенко на [email protected] Заранее благодарен!


----------



## spawellness (30 Авг 2013)

Поппури есть в сообщении 963, посмотрите выше.


----------



## Pavlo (1 Сен 2013)

сборник нот для акордеона. 
в архиве есть плюс минус и ноты.
список нот в архиве:
Adios Sevilla 
Alma de fisa
Amor Pasado
Andrea Cha-Cha
Bajon bajon
Ballade Pour Une Poupee
Be Forever
Bolero Aux Caraibes
Bossa
Bourrasque
BRIGHELLA
Bulles De Musette
C_ETAIT LE TEMPS D_AVANT
Ca Swingue A Paname
CestPasLaJavanaise
Contradanca
Country
Cumbia de la tarde
Cumbia libre
Danse De Saloon
dansedecuba
Dolce rondo
Drive
Edo
Edvin Marton Tosca
El Rico
En Cavale
Eric Bouvelle-Passion Interdite
FORTUNELLO
Fox
Fox D_Antan
Fugitive
Gambissimo
Jolly
Le Bal De La Marine
louisiane countrys
Magico west
Mamajuana
Mambo para ti
Managua
Melanconia
Musette Du Faubourg
Musette En Normandie
Musette Manaouche
Musette Sans Escale
MY DREAM
new madison cajun
Notte blu
Nuit Blanche
Party dance
Paso-doble
Passione Argentina
petite balade
Piccola samba
Pinocchio
Plaisance Fox
Quand Manoletta Danse
Revoila Le Cha-Cha
Rio cha-cha-cha
Rosso rubino
Rumba A Villarica
Rumba Champagne
Sambao
Serenidad
Slalom
Speed Musette
Stile Wolmer
Sueno Prohibido
Sun Madison
Swing Valse
Tarentelle Pour Time
TOUT_EN_FINESSE
Tu Me Donnes Tant De Bonheur
Vega Musette
Беловежская пуща
Битва
Валенки
Вокализ
Восток
Делай как я
Ехал казак за Дунай
Латифунтик
Лёгкий Fox trot
Люблю Гаваи
Мягкая подушка
Ой,цветёт калина
Познакомимся
Приятное воспоминание
Родина
Танго
Танец Гаучо
Украинские наигрыши
Аргентинское танго
Бризги шампанского
la-cucaracha
savino-la-cucaracha
Bossa in normandy

силка http://bit.ly/198j6XW


----------



## varajko (1 Сен 2013)

*Pavlo*

Простите, а нельзя ли этот сборник разместить на другом ресурсе, чтобы не скачивать кучу ненужного хлама из интернета. Спасибо.


----------



## A.Hoffmann (1 Сен 2013)

Вы правы,Иван Карпович!


----------



## varajko (1 Сен 2013)

*ivankarpovich*

Хочу поблагодарить Вас, Иван Карпович за безвозмездный труд, за помощь, которую Вы оказываете всем, кто посещает сей форум, за Вашу отзывчивость и доброту. Прошу Вас не судить тех, кто пользуется Вашим трудом. Простите их, и Вам да простится. 
Однажды я написал минусовку (безвозмездно), а потом в интернете мне ее предлагали купить. Я их простил. 
Не обращайте на это внимание.Продолжайте творить добро. Ваш труд будет обязательно вознагражден, только, конечно, не здесь. С уважением, Валерий.


----------



## vadim accordion (4 Сен 2013)

Коллеги , поделитесь пожалуйста нотами с минусом Розовой пантеры [email protected]


----------



## vadim accordion (6 Сен 2013)

Коллеги , может у кого есть ноты известнейшего посадобля Испания , есть минус , а абсолютного слуха нет , играли а одном концерте в ШеньЧжене с Грейсоном Мастерфилдом , он поделился минусом , могу поделиться с желающими


----------



## Юрио (6 Сен 2013)

можно мне тоже?


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (6 Сен 2013)

в удовольствием , отправить смогу только на почту


----------



## spawellness (6 Сен 2013)

vadim accordion! Я желающий. поделитесь минусом посадобля С уважением Олег Павлович почта: [email protected]


----------



## ryabinkostya (7 Сен 2013)

У кого есть ноты облаков и вивальдиссимо баян микс, и если есть ноты сентиментоса, скиньте пожалуйста, вот имейл [email protected] 
Буду очень благодарен!


----------



## ryabinkostya (7 Сен 2013)

Найдется ли у кого-нибудь минуса и ноты баян-микса: смуглянка, берегись автомобиля, кан-кан, чардаш, пантера, хава-нагила, чикибум, сиртаки и берегись автомобиля и ничего на свете лучше нету? [email protected] имейл. Буду благодарен!


----------



## teo1234 (9 Сен 2013)

vadim accordion 
поделитесь пожалуйста минусом paso doble
email: [email protected]


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (10 Сен 2013)

друзья , может кто располагает минусом польки Жемчужины аккордеона , пожалуйста поделитесь [email protected]


----------



## spawellness (10 Сен 2013)

ivankarpovich! пожалуйста, выложите что- нибудь для начинающих баянистов, не очень сложное. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (10 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый Ivankarpovich огромное спасибо Вам за польку !


----------



## spawellness (10 Сен 2013)

Kosthenko! По поводу инструкции по загрузке файлов. я дума.. лучше обратиться к Администраторам сайта. Я вам здесь не помошник, а обычный постоянный пользователь. ..А за ссылочку -большое спасибо. с уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (13 Сен 2013)

Друзья , может есть у кого минус П Фроссини Головокружительные пальцы и О Соле мио поделитесь пожалуйста. [email protected]


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (13 Сен 2013)

Извините , неправильно , указал автора Зез Конфри Головокружительные пальцы


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (17 Сен 2013)

Коллеги , подскажите хорошего мастера в Хабаровске , [email protected]


----------



## dinysik (17 Сен 2013)

[email protected]
Ребята,очень нужны минусовки Баян Микс,а если есть ещё и ноты...


----------



## swaleriy (17 Сен 2013)

Если у кого-то есть НОТЫ "Попурри на темы Лещенко" Я.Табачника, вышлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (18 Сен 2013)

Уважаемый ivankarpovich , спасибо Вам огромное за Вашу отзывчивость и готовность помочь. К счастью Горячие пальцы П. Фроссини я играю и минус тоже есть. Я неправильно указал автора , искал Зез Конфри Головокружительные пальцы. Также ищу Пьетро Фроссини Венецианский карнавал - минус - блестящая пьеса для аккордеона. Помогите пожалуйста.


----------



## cobra111 (18 Сен 2013)

Всім доброго дня! Яб хотів ноти "Веро" П. Дранга. Якщо можна скиньте ссилку, або на [email protected] дуже дякую!


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (18 Сен 2013)

да , он отличный композитор и тонкий музыкант , не то что эти всякие бездушные Баян - миксы и Дранги , которые только прыгать по сцене умеют , его музыку приятно играть и слушать


----------



## dinysik (19 Сен 2013)

[email protected] уважаемый lelikbolik,может найдётся минусок кан-кан,а может и нотки?


----------



## cobra111 (20 Сен 2013)

lelikbolik поделитесь пожайлуста минусом с нотами Yan-Tabachnik-akkordion-popurri-pesen-PLeschenko...мой майл : [email protected] заранее спасибо...


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Сен 2013)

cobra111 писал:


> lelikbolik поделитесь пожайлуста минусом с нотами Yan-Tabachnik-akkordion-popurri-pesen-PLeschenko


Внимательно смотрите форум! ноты и минус есть в сообщениях форума! не поленитесь и найдёте!


----------



## teo1234 (27 Сен 2013)

Друзья , может есть у кого ноты 
Deep purple (Art Van Damme) поделитесь пожайлуста. Spasibo.
[email protected]


----------



## cobra111 (30 Сен 2013)

Дорогие друзья! Может есть у кого минус и ноты П. Дранга "Танго теста" мне очень понравился произведение хочу поучиться поиграть. :accordion: Пожалуйста поделитесь! Спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## vadim accordion (1 Окт 2013)

коллеги , пожалуйста поделитесь минусом Яна Табачника Импровизация на тему "Человек-амфибия" [email protected]


----------



## dar321 (1 Окт 2013)

Спасибо за минуса, а если возможно киньте ссылку, где можно нотки скачать к этим минусам.


----------



## MarinaBaian (2 Окт 2013)

Дорогие, коллеги, может у кого-то есть ноты с минусом Дранго музыка из к/ф "Игрушка" :dance: , желательно для дуэта))Поделитесь, пожалуйста :girl_smi:


----------



## Ефремов Павел (8 Окт 2013)

Спасибо всем за данные минуса и работу от всей души!


----------



## lutchak_vasya (8 Окт 2013)

Ура Получилось!!

:accordion:


----------



## ekaterinaakkord.92 (8 Окт 2013)

Пожалуйста,у кого есть нотки Смуглянки,группы Баян Микс, скиньте на [email protected]


----------



## lutchak_vasya (8 Окт 2013)

____


----------



## lutchak_vasya (9 Окт 2013)

____


----------



## Евгений51 (9 Окт 2013)

*lutchak_vasya*,
А зачем нужны минуса без нот?
Это есть на других сайтах.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (9 Окт 2013)

Это может так но здесь этих минусов нет вот и я решил их сбросить сюда.


----------



## vik_ma (9 Окт 2013)

Очень благодарен за ноты, минуса. Спасибо вам, а особо 
ivankarpovich у. Может вновь играть научусь !?


----------



## cobra111 (10 Окт 2013)

Є в когось на подобі такого... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NphvPiyABDQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2nEUO1-pjk


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Окт 2013)

cobra111 написал(а):


> Гойда снимаю. скоро будет готова.


----------



## dinysik (10 Окт 2013)

может у кого есть минус баян микс "ты так далеко". скиньте,пожалуйста мне [email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (13 Окт 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejIEsnkvLWY
"Valse pour Jeanette"Tonny Eyck

Хороший вальс ,на мой взгляд,для учеников. Может у кого ноты есть?


----------



## dar321 (13 Окт 2013)

Доброго дня,форумчане! Может у кого есть минус к этому вальсу?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArDnVAWz_0M&feature=share&list=UUBZFxRq9IOFnQ9hER

4FHY1A


----------



## A.Hoffmann (13 Окт 2013)

Очень хороший вальс!Поделитесь нотами,dar 321. Spasibo sarannee!
[email protected]


Очень хороший вальс!Поделитесь нотами,dar 321. Spasibo sarannee!
[email protected]


----------



## dar321 (13 Окт 2013)

Сюда не получилось загрузить, вот ссылка : http://files.mail.ru/8991FFE2723A42879B96816BEDA41CB9


----------



## A.Hoffmann (14 Окт 2013)

У меня тоже не получается,поэтому шлю на почту Ивану Карповичу,а он выставляет.Вот как в теме"Марсель Ацолла",например..А В Вашей ссылке,ноты обнаружить не удалось.

Вот, со 2-й попытки,кажется,получилось.
Спасибо Вам. Очень любезно!


----------



## alexandr123 (17 Окт 2013)

очень ищу минус баян микса шейк шейк если у кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Окт 2013)

*alexandr123*,
[email protected] 
Пишите в личку.


----------



## Ефремов Павел (18 Окт 2013)

Друзья здравствуйте! Если есть у кого минуса с нотками группы "Баяна-Микс" сбросьте пожалуйста: [email protected], буду очень благодарен.. Спасибо еще раз всем за материал на сайте!


----------



## lelikbolik (18 Окт 2013)

Ефремов Павел писал:


> Друзья здравствуйте! Если есть у кого минуса с нотками группы "Баяна-Микс" сбросьте пожалуйста


Я не понимаю людей!вы два дня на сайте, не чего не выложили, не с кем не обменялись,а у же требуете выслать вам ноты и минус! Вы хотя бы внимательно просмотрите форум и все сообщения и найдёте то что вы ищите!


----------



## cobra111 (18 Окт 2013)

____


----------



## Вадим аккордеон (19 Окт 2013)

Коллеги , доброго времени суток. может кто имеет нотки бразильского аккордеониста Sivuca. поделитесь пожалуйста


----------



## cobra111 (20 Окт 2013)

Добрий день всім! Чи моглиб поділитись мінусом і нотами "Rue Aux Fleurs" не можу знайти ніде... наперед ДЯКУЮ! [email protected]


----------



## gerborisov (20 Окт 2013)

Извините, али ова песма нисам.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Окт 2013)

Cobra111, а что такое ДЯКУЮ? Правда не слышал, если не затруднит дайте пожалуйста английский или русский перевод. С уважением Михаил.


----------



## Bez (20 Окт 2013)

Мы же братья - славяне. Удивительно, что Вы впервые видите это слово. Перевод с украинского на русский - это спасибо.


----------



## firefish (23 Окт 2013)

*vadim accordion*,Будьте добры, поделитесь пожалуйста минусом 
paso doble. Email: [email protected] СПАСИБО


----------



## ildarbb (25 Окт 2013)

добрый день "ivankarpovich"Вас приветсвует Ильдар Татарстан любитель побегать по... меня долго не было. я дом достраивал, ПЕРЕШЕЛ!! прошу вас., если есть возможность дать полную партитуру "Aubade D'oiseaux" мой номер 8 917 860 2370 дозвон, я перезвоню!


----------



## vadim accordion (30 Окт 2013)

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, минусом Летки-Енки.


----------



## Ефремов Павел (31 Окт 2013)

Всем здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь минус "Парижский каскад", "Площадь гранады" ?


----------



## lutchak_vasya (2 Ноя 2013)

Нот на жаль не маю.


----------



## Ефремов Павел (4 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте товарищи! Ищу ноты с минусом "Баян-Микс" Если есть у кого сбросьте пожалуйста:
Баян-MIX – Танец теней (Д.Храмков) 
Баян-MIX – Облака (обновлённые, Д.Храмков) 
Баян микс – Берегись Автомобиля 
Баян-MIX – Фантазия на тему Паулса (муз. С.Войтенко) 
Баян-MIX – Сентиментос (П.Линецкий-С.Войтенко)
Дуэт"БАЯН-МИКС" – Чистые пруды 
Баян Микс – Песенка мамонтёнка 
Баян-MIX – ЛиберТанго (А. Пьяццолла)


----------



## vadim accordion (5 Ноя 2013)

Коллеги может быть у кого то есть хороший минус ПОДМОСКОВНЫЕ ВЕЧЕРА или КАТЮША ,поделитесь пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Ноя 2013)

*vadim accordion*,
Вы ищете просто на мелодию, или есть обработки.


----------



## vadim accordion (6 Ноя 2013)

Евгений, чем больше выбор тем лучше, интересны и импровизациии, и просто на мелодию, заранее благодарен.


----------



## Ефремов Павел (6 Ноя 2013)

Здравствуйте, господа! Есть ли у кого-нибудь минус или ноты произведения "В кейптаунском порту"? Спасибо...


----------



## lutchak_vasya (7 Ноя 2013)

Уважаемые музыканты решил поделиться минусом 
Вивальди Зима


----------



## vadim accordion (8 Ноя 2013)

Коллеги , поделитесь пожалуйста хорошим минусом на темы песен Л, Утесова.


----------



## fakel (10 Ноя 2013)

*lutchak_vasya*,

Спасибо Вам за минус, а нет ли плюса? Что-то не совсем понятно...


----------



## ainurgan (14 Ноя 2013)

Доброго времени суток, дорогие друзья! С удовольствием обменяю (приму в дар) минуса татарских и башкирских произведений для баяна. [email protected]


----------



## dar321 (14 Ноя 2013)

Если такие имеются, то можно и мне: [email protected]


----------



## dar321 (27 Ноя 2013)

Есть ли у кого минус для пьесы Бажилина"Карамельный аукцион"? Был бы очень признателен.


----------



## nech (5 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте коллеги, распологаю минусами с нотами всеми любимого дуэта ,порядка 12 штук -профессионального качества.С удовольствием поменяюсь с кем нибудь.Спасибо.


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Дек 2013)

nech писал:


> всеми любимого дуэта


Это кто?


----------



## nech (5 Дек 2013)

Баян-Микс.


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Дек 2013)

А кто вам сказал что они всеми любимы?

есть очень много более достойных дуэтов!


----------



## Valerii (6 Дек 2013)

Поменяюсь на что?


----------



## nech (6 Дек 2013)

Я даже в полемику не буду вступать, уважаемый lelikbolik, что есть и другие дуэты, но почему-то среди корпоративных "штырщиков" особо любим именно этот дуэт))

полно музыкантов хороших.


----------



## kolysik (10 Дек 2013)

lelikbolik написал(а):


> Попурри на темы песен Петра Лещенка ![/quote
> 
> Прошу, пожалуйста, минусок и ноты и попурри на темы Лещенко. Заранее БЛАГОДАРЮ!! [email protected] Люди, спасибо за ваш труд!


----------



## vaz (11 Дек 2013)

здравствуйте а есть у кого нибудь ноты и минусы по новогодней тематике?


----------



## Snake (11 Дек 2013)

Хочу выразить благодарность Евгений51 за помощь в поиске материалов по теме. Всем рекомендую. Огромное вам спасибо


----------



## chinyaev (12 Дек 2013)

*Snake*,
Хочу присоединиться к благодарности в адрес Евгений51. Я несколько раз обращался к нему за помощью, и всегда получал так необходимые материалы.


----------



## fin4247 (16 Дек 2013)

минус писал для себя а плюс наиграл для лучшего восприятия может пригодиться кому ну а звук чуть не естественный т.к. играл на эл.баяне


----------



## fin4247 (16 Дек 2013)

вот нашёл на просторах инета,была слишком длинная укоротил, импровизируйте


----------



## fin4247 (20 Дек 2013)

концертная пъеса для гармоники Сныгин. могу ещё поделиться так сказать всем небольшой подарок к новому году. сразу отпишусь нот нет


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Дек 2013)

*fin4247*,
[email protected]
обращайтесь.(ноты) Сныгина.


----------



## cobra111 (25 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте! Помогите найти ноты к этой фонограммы. Спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## МордаХа (27 Дек 2013)

*cobra111*,
может хоть плюс у кого-нибудь есть, или хотя бы название


----------



## cobra111 (27 Дек 2013)

нету у меня названия, так би искал

Всім Доброго дня! Поділіться буть-ласка якщо є в когось мінусом і нотами: Ян Табачник - Молдавский аккордеон http://muzofon.com/search/молдавский аккордеон на [email protected] або [email protected] 
Всіх музикантів вітаю З Наступаючим Новим Роком та Різдвом Христовим! Творчих упіхів! Фантазії! І море концертів, виступів а до цього всього терпіння і великого здоров'я! Зі святами!!


----------



## Timon (1 Янв 2014)

скажите, есть ли минусовка каватины Фигаро из оперы "Севильский цирюльник"? если есть, буду очень благодарен, если выложите. с Новым годом всех!


----------



## zverev (6 Янв 2014)

Всех поздравляю с Рождеством Христовым! Не откажите новичку в просьбе: нужен минус Ф. Марокко "Попробуем на десять". Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Юрий Яковлев (7 Янв 2014)

zverev Спасибо за поздравление. Вас тоже с Рождеством. Есть такой минус. Да что же это такое не могу загрузить мп3 файл. Подскажите, как это сделать.. Я на этом сайте еще ничего не выкладывал. С уважением Юрий.http://rusfolder.com/upload/?session=31fdc913398b1ea4a87118e564fedfed


----------



## Chika (11 Янв 2014)

Запись минусов -аккомпанементов для SOLO баяна , аккордеона! Большая база уже написанных. Качество студийное! [email protected]


----------



## lutchak_vasya (12 Янв 2014)

УДАЧІ!!


----------



## MarinaBaian (12 Янв 2014)

А у меня - загрузился. Спасибо Василию Лучаку за ноты))


----------



## lutchak_vasya (12 Янв 2014)

Bodya
Дивіться пошту!


----------



## gera-alex (15 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте, товарищи музыканты. Нигде не могу найти хорошую минусовку для аккордеона "В Кейптаунском порту". Будьте добры, выложите её?


----------



## Genius (16 Янв 2014)

*vk2007*
Особая благодарность за миди!


----------



## Maestro V.D. (21 Янв 2014)

Не очень давно встретился мне здесь минус "Облака" Баян-Микс. Сегодня снял ноты. Загрузить на сервер не выходит. Если кому-то нужно, вышлю. Записывал их в Guitar Pro, поэтому некоторые знаки альтерации не совсем грамотно выглядят :crazy: Но на цвет кнопок это не влияет :biggrin: :accordion:


----------



## Alexgal (21 Янв 2014)

Если не затруднит на [email protected] Большое спасибо!


----------



## alzzag (22 Янв 2014)

Минусовки от А. Загребельного


----------



## Евгений51 (22 Янв 2014)

*alzzag*,
Чё то 2 прослушал. плюсы и ллохого качества.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (23 Янв 2014)

*Евгений51*,
Скачать надо. Скачивается минус, а в плеере звучит плюс


----------



## vadim accordion (1 Фев 2014)

Коллеги поделитесь минусом bossanova usa


----------



## lutchak_vasya (5 Фев 2014)

Всем добрый вечер уважаемые Музыканты. Помогите найти ноты на темы песен 80-гг. желательно с вариациями. Нужно на концерт. Заранее большое вам спасибо!! 
С уважением Василий Лутчак
[email protected]


----------



## Genius (7 Фев 2014)

С мелодией всё нормально. Кому надо будет - обогатит её. Спасибо! 
Микроинсульт - серьёзное предупреждение. Не усердствуйте, берегите себя.


----------



## Искандер (13 Фев 2014)

vk2007 Спасибо за вальсик.


----------



## Genius (17 Фев 2014)

* ivankarpovich*

Здравствуйте!
С прекрасными мелодиями, которыми радуете нас на протяжении нескольких лет, для полного счастья желательно получать и файлы в миди формате... Если таковые у Вас хранятся.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (20 Фев 2014)

Искал нотки произведения "Танго смерти" для ф-но, хотя потом оказалось, что название совсем не такое, а "Palladio". Решил и минус поискать - нашел. Ноты немного переделывал под данный минус, так как написаны были по ходу для другого аудиоматериала.


----------



## Кконстантин (21 Фев 2014)

slavutich777 спасибо :


----------



## alex66 (21 Фев 2014)

Странно, пропало 20 страниц на ГолдАккордеоне?...Подскажите, в чём дело?


----------



## Maestro V.D. (21 Фев 2014)

*alex66*,
Тоже заметил и сел просмотрел нумерацию всех сообщений. Все идут по порядку... Странно...


----------



## VikVlDem (21 Фев 2014)

А если удалить сообщение, то номер автоматически изменяется на правильный. Я это недавно заметил в сообщениях о поиске нот. Там тоже пропали некоторые сообщения, причёл со ссылкой действующей тоже пропало...


----------



## aleksey (22 Фев 2014)

Обратите внимание - Пропали все ценные сообщения от Ivankarpovich. Его почему-то нет на форуме.


----------



## dmitriy123 (22 Фев 2014)

Может что то случилось


----------



## ivankarpovich (23 Фев 2014)

Приветствую, уважаемые друзья и коллеги!
Я принял решение уйти из раздела минусовки, может быть не совсем правильное, но оно моё. Объясняться не хочу, да и не зачем.
Для всех я открыт и всегда помогу чем могу. Адрес мой не изменился:
[email protected]


----------



## Genius (23 Фев 2014)

*ivankarpovich*,

Приходится глубоко сожалеть...


----------



## A.Hoffmann (24 Фев 2014)

Очень жаль,Иван Карпович. Спасибо Вам большое за Ваш безвозмездный вклад на благо аккордеонной музыки! Здоровья Вам и Вашему семейству!


----------



## spawellness (27 Фев 2014)

Друзья! У кого есть не очень сложные ноты и минусовки к ним- прошу поделиться. Очень нужно для учеников. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## bayash (27 Фев 2014)

Извините пожалуйста,но нет ли у кого нибудь нот смуглянки баян микс?


----------



## lutchak_vasya (27 Фев 2014)

Ноти є на форумі. Добре пошукайте!

Шановні Музиканти в кого є мінус Американо Дранга? Готовий обмінятися маю великий список мінусів.
[email protected]


----------



## Maestro V.D. (27 Фев 2014)

*spawellness*,

Здесь по ссылке несколько минусов с нотками:
http://yadi.sk/d/ZTfLP6MeJff97
Уже не помню, может ссылку на них здесь размещал кто-то, или же я их на каком-то другом сайте находил, было это давненько.

И еще вот комплектик один:
http://yadi.sk/d/-EKzDdvGJfivo


----------



## spawellness (28 Фев 2014)

slavutich777 огромное спасибо за ссылочки, то что нужно. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## Maestro V.D. (28 Фев 2014)

Вот снял нотки "Хорошее настроение". Как-то попался мне тут не полный комплект минуса и плюса. Не судите строго, может не все нотки правильные, но все равно получилось очень близко к исполнению с плюсовки.


----------



## dreyko (8 Мар 2014)

Добрый день всем
а есть минусовка Власов - шаги? просто интересно...


----------



## lutchak_vasya (9 Мар 2014)

Уважаемые музыканты возможно у кого-то есть минус баян микс чардаш? Могу предложит на обмен тоже что-то интересное.


----------



## Евгений51 (13 Мар 2014)

*spawellness*,
На почте.


----------



## trefon (30 Мар 2014)

Есть баян микс турецкая. Кому надо вышлю))


----------



## айдар (30 Мар 2014)

Можете пожалуйста выслать на [email protected] Заранее спасибо


----------



## trefon (31 Мар 2014)

Ок.


----------



## MarinaBaian (31 Мар 2014)

и мне, пожалуйста, 
[email protected]


----------



## goncharova.ludok (1 Апр 2014)

пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## trefon (2 Апр 2014)

Может кто подскажет как выкладывать материал на стену...?


----------



## MarinaBaian (2 Апр 2014)

где-то в начале об этом написано подробно)


----------



## VikVlDem (2 Апр 2014)

Когда мы пишем сообщение - выше и правее находятся значки - Tube - для загрузки на сайт You Tube Video, рядом папочка- для загрузки файлов на сервер, кружок плеера - для вставки видео и др. Нажимаете на нужный значок, загружаете файл, подписываете и нажимаете Отправить. И не обращайте внимания на то, что пока это всё делаете, выглядит это всё не так, как потом будет на сайте. Там будут ещё разные слова в скобках. На этом многие и сбиваются. Когда отправите, всё будет смотреться хорошо.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (3 Апр 2014)

І ще файл який ви загружаєте повинен бути написаний латиною, якщо не латиною вибиває помилку. Удачі.


----------



## leo-st (6 Апр 2014)

Если можно и мне Турецкую Баян-микс на [email protected]


----------



## Ефремов Павел (10 Апр 2014)

Есть баян микс турецкая. Кому надо вышлю)) отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## trefon (12 Апр 2014)

Переслал тем,кто просил. проверяйте почту)
А на стену не получается выложить. на сервер не загружается...


----------



## spawellness (15 Апр 2014)

Уважаемые Форумчане! Есть ли у кого легенькие нотки и минусовки к ним, очень нужно для учеников. с уважение, Олег Павлович


----------



## MarinaBaian (15 Апр 2014)

Олег Павлович, давайте электронку - я Вам вышлю))

Дорогие, коллеги, поторопилась я...не возможно передать по электронке - большой объем. Легкие нотки с минусами выставлял раньше Иван Карпович - вот к нему и надо обратиться. Он же обещал, что всегда рад помочь))
[email protected]


----------



## spawellness (16 Апр 2014)

Моя электронная почта: [email protected] С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## ivankarpovich (17 Апр 2014)

Cпециально для Олега Павловича!

*Toi qui voulais danser*


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Апр 2014)

Ну наконец то Иван Карпович откликнулся!плохо без вас! :biggrin:


----------



## spawellness (18 Апр 2014)

Иван Карпович! Огромное спасибо. Возвращайтесь в раздел, Вы для нас всегда VIP. С уважением, Олег Павлович


----------



## nech (1 Май 2014)

нужен минус с нотами Баян микс-чистые пруды студийная.в обмен.


----------



## lelikbolik (1 Май 2014)

кому нужно пишите в личку! [email protected] писал:


> нужен минус с нотами Баян микс-чистые пруды


----------



## bugari (1 Май 2014)

Присоединяюсь: ищу минус Чистые пруды (Баян-микс). Обменяю на другие минуса Баян-микса!


----------



## bugari (4 Май 2014)

У меня появился минус "Чистые пруды" (Баян-микс). Кому нужен, обращайтесь, обменяемся.


----------



## chyuk (6 Май 2014)

товарищи музыканты, есть ли у кого осетинкая Лезгинка? желательно ноты и минус.


----------



## chyuk (8 Май 2014)

уважаемые коллеги, неужели ни у кого нет лезгинок, никто не играет? Окажу свою помощь в чем-нибудь, обращайтесь.


----------



## JEORGE (9 Май 2014)

Братуха такие вещи никто на халяву не выложит 100 %...сам ищу такие-нету...либо-парафин...можем вдвоём скинуться на минус...если согласен-есть нормальная Чеченская лезгинка в 4 тональностях))---ноты тебе подгоню. ..сам снимал...


----------



## chyuk (9 Май 2014)

а плюс есть? скинь послушать, если сможешь.


----------



## Евгений51 (9 Май 2014)

Вам нужна лезгинка для халтур или для концертов. для халтур после 22 мая. могу состряпать бесплатно.


----------



## chyuk (10 Май 2014)

Спасибо, Евгений, но хотелось бы для концертов. И именно осетинкая Лезгинка нужна.


----------



## basyan (15 Май 2014)

Помогите срочно нужно найти ноты Петра Дранги "Патрон", могу предложить некоторые минусовки хорошего качества из репертуара БаянМикс и Дранги. [email protected]


----------



## ivan-geil1104 (20 Май 2014)

Если не затруднит можете мне тоже скинуть турецкую на [email protected]


----------



## Максим Федорчук (22 Май 2014)

скиньте пожалуйста турецкую,[email protected]


----------



## qwer115500 (27 Май 2014)

Всем доброе время суток! в этом разделе когдато выкладывал Иван Карпович минус Аргентанго ,решил не много его сделать под миксов ,не судите строго одна из первых моих работ может кому нибудь пригодится делюсь с Вами,сюда не получается загрузить кидаю на яндекс диск
http://yadi.sk/d/xl5ljDYCRSBai
если кому надо вышлю с прописанной 2 партией баяна


----------



## lelikbolik (27 Май 2014)

Молодец!получилось прикольно! :biggrin:


----------



## MarinaBaian (2 Июн 2014)

Дорогие коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, нотками "Парафраз" Власова для дуэта
[email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Июн 2014)

*qwer115500*,
Молодец! Мне нравится! Пиши, подкину ещё материала!


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Июн 2014)

Понравилась пьеса, что выставлял *vk2007*,
не удержался...:
*Milongas*
прости , что без спроса


----------



## vovarno3 (29 Июн 2014)

где минуса у вас найти можно


----------



## VikVlDem (29 Июн 2014)

vovarno3, посмотрите здесь под сообщениями ( и над ними) написано: 39 страниц, а дальше их номера. Переходите на любую ( курсором щёлкните на любую)- там и будет Вам счастье.


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Июл 2014)

Известная пьеса : *HELLO, DOLLY*


----------



## lelikbolik (15 Июл 2014)

Иван Карпович,поздравляю вас с возвращением вам статуса VIP,надеемся на ваши новые шедевры! :biggrin: 
И особая благодарность администратору сайта Вадиму и модератору Денису!Молодцы ребята Спасибо!


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Июл 2014)

lelikbolik писал:


> Иван Карпович,поздравляю вас с возвращением вам статуса VIP,надеемся на ваши новые шедевры!


Да нет проблем: *Accordeon-samba *


----------



## spawellness (15 Июл 2014)

ivankarpovich! Я лично рад,что вы снова с нами


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Июл 2014)

*Tango dance *


----------



## ivankarpovich (17 Июл 2014)

*Scibaba*


----------



## pavloff.76 (18 Июл 2014)

*ivankarpovich*,Вы по слухам заслуженный ветеран этого сайта. Научите,пожалуйста,выкладывать минусы без лишнего головняка!


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Июл 2014)

*pavloff.76*,
Внизу под Быстрым ответом пишите название пьесы,далее нажимаете на жёлтую папку - выскочит Загрузка файлов,далее нажимаете Обзор и выбираете файл из своего компа или сайта, далее нажимаете зелёненькую Загрузить - когда загрузится опять Обзор и следующую.
Когда всё загрузите,где написано Загруженные файлы - нажимаете сначала на название файла ,потом на audio.Затем следующую с новой строки. Да и название файла пишите на латинице.
*Latina Donna*


----------



## trefon (18 Июл 2014)

latina donna


----------



## pavloff.76 (18 Июл 2014)

Если интересует минус, пишите [email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (19 Июл 2014)

Interessiert,Herr Pawlovv! Bitte!

Interessiert,Herr Pawlovv! Bitte!


----------



## Genius (19 Июл 2014)

*Promenade a Paris*


----------



## long (20 Июл 2014)

Большое спасибо!


----------



## qwark (20 Июл 2014)

Подскажите, в какой программе пишут минусовки? Мне нужно написать минус народного оркестра, а насколько знаю, народные инструменты плохо звучат в программах.
Или нужно каким то образом из плюса вырезать партию солирующего инструмента?Объясните!


----------



## pavloff.76 (21 Июл 2014)

Есть неплохой банк звуков Native russian kontakt для программы Kontakt Native instruments


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Июл 2014)

*Magie de Vienne *


----------



## oleg45120 (21 Июл 2014)

*ivankarpovich*,
Интересно, какой алгоритм создания минусов?
Вы все прописываете в многодорожечном аудио-редакторе или есть какие-то хитрости?


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Июл 2014)

Никаких хитростей

*Disco country *


----------



## ivankarpovich (23 Июл 2014)

*Катюша*


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Июл 2014)

*Tromba Аrgentina *


----------



## ivankarpovich (31 Июл 2014)

Полечка *Frenetica *


----------



## oleg45120 (31 Июл 2014)

*ivankarpovich*,
а какими программами вы пользуетесь для создания минусов?


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Авг 2014)

Такими же как и все,ничего нового, но писать минуса просто некогда.
*Slow moon *


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Авг 2014)

Лёгкий фокстротик: *Snoopy*


----------



## vikor (11 Авг 2014)

Dans les rues de Madison


----------



## ivankarpovich (11 Авг 2014)

*Ti punch*


----------



## vera37 (12 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте ! Ищу ноты "Танго ночи ", подскажите где можно найти! Спасибо


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Авг 2014)

Пожалуйста:


----------



## diletant (13 Авг 2014)

ivankarpovich! Где Ваша четкость? +,-,pdf.
Добавьте,пожалуйста,в соощение 804 плюс и минус.


----------



## ivankarpovich (13 Авг 2014)

*diletant*,
Если вы имеете ввиду сообщение 803,то просили ведь ноты, а так проблем нет,пожалуйста,добавил

*Night bossa*


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Авг 2014)

Дранга *Emka *


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Авг 2014)

Дранга *Танго в небе*


----------



## sasha1997 (15 Авг 2014)

Уважаемые Аккордеонисты и Баянисты

Дарю всем от чистого сердца и пусть Ваша игра дарит людям радость!

https://vk.com/club75030158

https://yadi.sk/d/UOFoFgMPZHQT8

Ноты и минусы для баяна и аккордеона

1. Айдар Гайнуллин (баян) - минусы
2. Баян-Mix (баян) - ноты и минусы
Баян-Mix - Вивальдиссимо (минус) (Аранж. А Вязова)
3. В. Ковтун - (аккордеон) ноты и минусы
4. Дмитрий Иванов (баян) (+, -, ноты) (Аранжировки Д. Иванова (минусовыей фонограммы в аудио..))
5. Олег Микитюк (аккордеон) - ноты и минусы
Олег Микитюк - Циганяска (минус) (Аранжировка А. Вязова)
6. Петр Дранга (аккордеон) - ноты и минусы
Петр Дранга - Виртуозо (Аранж. А. Вязова)
7. Ян Табачник (аккордеон) - минусы
и другие

Ноты и минусы постепенно будет пополняться.

С уважением Александр Вязов


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Авг 2014)

*Sinfonia*


----------



## kadik60 (18 Авг 2014)

diletant писал:


> ivankarpovich! Где Ваша четкость?...,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Имейте пожалуйста такт


ИВАН КАРПОВИЧ Вам не ученик, неправильно выучивший урок ! А переспросить можно и повежливее, без претензий !


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Авг 2014)

*Brasilia en fеte *


----------



## Irutia (19 Авг 2014)

Помогите пожалуйста найти Magie de Vienne( +) полную версию


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Авг 2014)

*Irutia*,
Полной версии нет, есть ноты и минус, а плюс наиграйте сами или кого-нибудь попросите.
*Gimigeru*


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Авг 2014)

Ещё вальс: *Au grand bal de Vienne*


----------



## ivankarpovich (23 Авг 2014)

И ещё вальс: *Fascination*


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Сен 2014)

*Samba Italiana*


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Сен 2014)

*Salsera*


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Сен 2014)

*Spettacolo*


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Сен 2014)

*Vattene via*


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Сен 2014)

*Катя*


----------



## alexvik (29 Сен 2014)

Это какой-то рог изобилия! А случайно у Вас Besame Mucho нет в таком же комплекте "+", "-" и "pdf"?
Или ноты с "левой рукой"? У меня есть в переложении Левдокимова и в обработке Куликова, но партитура для левой руки мне не очень нравится.


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Сен 2014)

alexvik (29.09.2014, 19:48) писал:


> Это какой-то рог изобилия! А случайно у Вас Besame Mucho нет в таком же комплекте "+", "-" и "pdf"?
> Или ноты с "левой рукой"? У меня есть в переложении Левдокимова и в обработке Куликова, но партитура для левой руки мне не очень нравится.


В интернете есть много и нот и обработок, поищите.Вот некоторые:


----------



## alexvik (30 Сен 2014)

ivankarpovich (30.09.2014, 12:45) писал:


> alexvik (29.09.2014, 19:48) писал:
> 
> 
> > Это какой-то рог изобилия! А случайно у Вас Besame Mucho нет в таком же комплекте "+", "-" и "pdf"?
> ...


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Сен 2014)

И минусов много разных, например:


----------



## alexvik (30 Сен 2014)

) "Рог" действительно неиссякаем! Большое спасибо! Но вот если бы всё-таки комплект: + - pdf, то это было бы ну просто нет слов!


----------



## alexvik (30 Сен 2014)

Besame Mucho3.mp3 - Вот этот вариант показался интереснее!


----------



## alexvik (30 Сен 2014)

ivankarpovich (30.09.2014, 18:17) писал:


> И минусов много разных, например:
> Besame Mucho3.mp3 - этот вариант показался интереснее!


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Окт 2014)

*С международным Днём музыки!*
*Night bossa*


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Окт 2014)

*Импровизация на тему Полёт шмеля*


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Окт 2014)

*Style Musette*


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Окт 2014)

[
Нотки не похожи на плюс


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Окт 2014)

Евгений51|03.10.2014 написал(а):


> [
> 
> 
> И чем же они не похожи? Да, полного соответствия нет, но тема та , а фантазию каждый включает свою


----------



## saparion (12 Окт 2014)

*ivankarpovich*, Уважаемый коллега я вам искренне благодарен, желаю побольше друзей - единомышленников, и поменьше завистников, а они к сожалению тоже есть,успехов вам в вашем творчестве... с уважением Сапар


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Окт 2014)

*Brazilera*


----------



## ddddddimon (21 Окт 2014)

ребят, скиньте ноты эмка дранга, по ссылке карповича не могу скачать, 403 ошибка, пожалуйста)


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Окт 2014)

ddddddimon (21.10.2014, 18:58) писал:


> ребят, скиньте ноты эмка дранга, по ссылке карповича не могу скачать, 403 ошибка, пожалуйста)


Да,действительно не открывается.Выкладываю ещё раз:


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Окт 2014)

*Fisasamba*


----------



## ddddddimon (22 Окт 2014)

ivankarpovich (22.10.2014, 18:16) писал:


> ddddddimon (21.10.2014, 18:58) писал:
> 
> 
> > ребят, скиньте ноты эмка дранга, по ссылке карповича не могу скачать, 403 ошибка, пожалуйста)
> ...


----------



## aram (25 Окт 2014)

Иван Карпович! Добый день! вам знакома музыка por una cabeza? ( из кинофильма запах женшины)
если есть поделитесь, огромное спасибо заранее!
и обращаюсь другим участникам форума. кому нужны армянские минуса и пожалуйста пишите конкретно что нужно постараюсь помочь! минус рио рита есть у меня! я просто почитал от первой страницы и до последней ,по этому сейчас предлагаю, так как раньше в этот раздел не заходил! с уважением Арам


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Окт 2014)

aram (25.10.2014, 08:09) писал:


> Иван Карпович! Добый день! вам знакома музыка por una cabeza? ( из кинофильма запах женшины)


Вот всё, что у меня есть: 5 минусов и 2 нот:
*Por una Cabeza *


----------



## aram (25 Окт 2014)

огромное человеческое спасибо! буду рад помочь чем смогу))!


----------



## aram (25 Окт 2014)

друзья! у кого есть минус Исповедь(Ковтун) прошу поделитесь! великолепная композиция!


----------



## aram (27 Окт 2014)

ivankarpovich! могли бы отправить ноты танго ночи и танго в небе(Дранга) на [email protected] или выложить сюда?
просто там , где вы выложили не могу открыть к сожалению! заранее спасибо!


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Окт 2014)

*aram*, пожалуйста:
*Исповедь*


----------



## aram (28 Окт 2014)

очень ценно для меня! благодарен!


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Окт 2014)

*Afrodisiaco*


----------



## Maestro V.D. (30 Окт 2014)

А нотки "Исповеди" можна? на [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (31 Окт 2014)

slavutich777 (30.10.2014, 02:44) писал:


> А нотки "Исповеди" можна? на [email protected]ex.ru


У меня, к сожалению,нет
Ах,Одесса


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Ноя 2014)

*Central Park*


----------



## aleksey (1 Ноя 2014)

Ноты Ковтун Исповедь
Получилось закачать! Спасибо Вадиму Карницкому


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Ноя 2014)

*Я.Табачник *
Попурри на темы песен Лещенко


----------



## lelikbolik (4 Ноя 2014)

*ivankarpovich*, 
А минус то мой хорошо звучит!


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Ноя 2014)

lelikbolik (04.11.2014, 16:26) писал:


> *ivankarpovich*,
> А минус то мой хорошо звучит!


Конечно хорошо, а кто бы сомневался!


----------



## swaleriy (4 Ноя 2014)

ivankarpovich (04.11.2014, 15:28) писал:


> *Я.Табачник *
> Попурри на темы песен Лещенко


----------



## diletant (5 Ноя 2014)

Отличное попурри песен Лещенко! И минусовочка-супер!
Еще бы военное попурри на песни времен ВОВ. Скоро 70 лет Победы!


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Ноя 2014)

diletant (05.11.2014, 22:44) писал:


> И минусовочка-супер!


минусовку делел мой аранжировщик!Спасибо за позитивный ответ!


----------



## Лазько Владимир Федорович (9 Ноя 2014)

ivankarpovich (02.10.2014, 15:32) писал:


> *Импровизация на тему Полёт шмеля*


----------



## Лазько Владимир Федорович (9 Ноя 2014)

Всем здравствуйте!! Ищу минус - Sexy Dream !


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Ноя 2014)

Лазько Владимир Федорович (09.11.2014, 14:42) писал:


> Всем здравствуйте!! Ищу минус - Sexy Dream


Ноты так есть


----------



## nidogopp43 (10 Ноя 2014)

Приветствую! Я так понял речь идет о "Sexy Dream" Richard Galliano?


----------



## nassabi (11 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста-пожалуйста, помогите-помогите! Утвердили финальную песню концерта, а минус не найти на известных сайтах. Песня о Маме (Рано утром встанет мама у окна). Поют детки ТСДП "Ладушки". Заранее, спасибо.


----------



## gerborisov (11 Ноя 2014)

nassabi (11.11.2014, 19:29) писал:


> Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста-пожалуйста, помогите-помогите! Утвердили финальную песню концерта, а минус не найти на известных сайтах. Песня о Маме (Рано утром встанет мама у окна). Поют детки ТСДП "Ладушки". Заранее, спасибо.


Аккомпанируйте вживую


----------



## nassabi (12 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, помогите! Песня о Маме, Ладушки. (Рано утром встанет мама у окна).


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Ноя 2014)

nassabi (12.11.2014, 10:55) писал:


> Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, помогите! Песня о Маме, Ладушки. (Рано утром встанет мама у окна).


Заказывайте напишу.


----------



## Chika (15 Ноя 2014)

Бажилин Р – Карамельнвй аукцион (минус) - http://vk.com/audios-16637320


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Ноя 2014)

vk 2007 выставил мидик пьески Pongo. Добавлю весь комплект:

*Pongo *


----------



## Vera15 (22 Ноя 2014)

Всем добрый вечер))хочу посоветовать хороший сайт http://newsound.su ,где быстро предоставят вам любые минусовки))осталась довольна и качеством и скоростью работы ребят.Рекомендую,не пожалеете


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Ноя 2014)

Vera15 (22.11.2014, 23:49) писал:


> Рекомендую,не пожалеете


На мой взгляд от 4000 т рублей Это дороговато.и очень.


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Ноя 2014)

Евгений51 (23.11.2014, 13:37) писал:


> Vera15 (22.11.2014, 23:49) писал:
> 
> 
> > Рекомендую,не пожалеете
> ...


А что тут удивляться, люди делают деньги. Это мы такие простаки, выкладываем бесплатно
*Su le mani*


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Ноя 2014)

*Accordion jive *


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Дек 2014)

*Cumbiamica*


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Дек 2014)

*La movida *


----------



## abashinsemen (9 Дек 2014)

Господа, предложили поиграть в заведении стилизованном под немецкую пивную, если у кого есть возможность выложить минуса и ноты немецких и австрийских мелодий а также минус и ноты Баян-микс "Бах. Фантазия", буду очень признателен!


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Дек 2014)

По просьбе:
*Une valse musette *


----------



## Жорка Баянист (10 Дек 2014)

а ноты где можно скачать исповеди?


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Дек 2014)

Жорка Баянист (10.12.2014, 18:09) писал:


> а ноты где можно скачать исповеди?


На стр.57, сообщение 850


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Дек 2014)

Как добавить материал? У меня Бомба!


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Дек 2014)

У меня есть "Адажио" в исполнении Гайнуллина. Купил минус. Нотки сам снял, хотя не все гладко прошло. В минусовочке солло гитары не прописано, это поправивмо. Я или напишу партию баяна в этом месте, или... что еще будет более интересным, в студии у друга пропишу соло гитары.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Дек 2014)

7777777777


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Дек 2014)

7777777777777777777777


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Дек 2014)

Повторюсь, так как не полностью привык к новой загрузке файлов. Ноты снял с плюса. Но в минусе нет в некоторых местах соло гитары. Я либо пропишу партию в нотках, либо добавлю гитару в минус. Пишите, сделаю как угодно каждому.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Дек 2014)

7777777


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Дек 2014)

*Brazilera*


----------



## lutchak_vasya (17 Дек 2014)

Всем доброго дня. Скоро Новый Год, имею корпепатив. Сбросьте пару минусов НОВОГОДНИХ. Всем большое спасибо. МОЯ ПОЧТА [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (17 Дек 2014)

Самая новогодняя:
*В лесу родилась ёлочка*


----------



## danchielsamuraj (18 Дек 2014)

Всех коллег с наступающим! Скажите есть ли у кого нибудь ноты Москва- баян микса? за ранее благодарен!


----------



## danchielsamuraj (18 Дек 2014)

<div align="left"></div>


----------



## danchielsamuraj (18 Дек 2014)

<div align="left"></div>


----------



## danchielsamuraj (18 Дек 2014)

<div align="left"></div>


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Дек 2014)

danchielsamuraj (18.12.2014, 12:26) писал:


> Всех коллег с наступающим! Скажите есть ли у кого нибудь ноты Москва- баян микса? за ранее благодарен!


----------



## ildarbb (25 Дек 2014)

если есть ноты (3 christmas_carol_-_let_it_snow) будьте добры


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Дек 2014)

ildarbb (25.12.2014, 12:49) писал:


> если есть ноты (3 christmas_carol_-_let_it_snow) будьте добры


В интернете они есть:


----------



## Sonola (29 Дек 2014)

*Pavlo*, Выложите пожалуйста еще раз, а то пишет что файл не найден, не скачивается. Или может кто скачал - киньте ссылку.Спасибо!


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Дек 2014)

С Новым годом всех коллег ! Мира,здоровья и любви! Все новое,давно забыто старое...История любви.


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Дек 2014)

Мелодия из кинофильма (( Рай )) ,называеться (( Парадиз )) , а в народе просто (( Райская мелодия ))


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Дек 2014)

Танго (( Кумпарсито)) выкладывалось и Евгением ( VEV) и другими коллегами,а это итальянский вариант,2 часть слегка изменена,может кому и понравиться в целом,да и все-таки комплект.


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Дек 2014)

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!*
*Bianco e nero*


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Дек 2014)

Встретилось довольно интересное танго


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Дек 2014)

Ну вот и подматодорились слегонца.С Новым годом!! и до новых приятных встреч.


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Янв 2015)

*Minor fox*


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Янв 2015)

*La fete des dauphin*s


----------



## danchielsamuraj (12 Янв 2015)

ivankarpovich (18.12.2014, 20:28) писал:


> danchielsamuraj (18.12.2014, 12:26) писал:
> 
> 
> > Всех коллег с наступающим! Скажите есть ли у кого нибудь ноты Москва- баян микса? за ранее благодарен!
> ...


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Янв 2015)

*Сиртаки*


----------



## qwer115500 (4 Фев 2015)

а может есть у кого нибудь минусовка баян микса рэд танго?поделитесь пожалуйста у меня ноты есть полностью партитура и соло для 2 баянов


----------



## qwer115500 (4 Фев 2015)

Вот ноты даите минус))


----------



## Victord (5 Фев 2015)

A.Hoffmann (13.10.2013, 13:26) писал:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejIEsnkvLWY
> "Valse pour Jeanette"Tonny Eyck
> 
> Хороший вальс ,на мой взгляд,для учеников. Может у кого ноты есть?


Тоже ищу эти ноты. У кого есть отправьте на [email protected]
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## A.Hoffmann (5 Фев 2015)

Ноты этого вальса,я пересылал И.Костенко,и он ,кажется, его гте-то выставил. Поищите или спросите у него.
Alles Gute!


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Фев 2015)

Victord (05.02.2015, 12:15) писал:


> A.Hoffmann (13.10.2013, 13:26) писал:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejIEsnkvLWY
> ...


 Загрузить на форум не удалось, изначально 2 страницы отсканированы c большим весом в (PDF)/ Пожалуйста бесплатно скачать для всех коллег этот прекрасный вальс ( "Valse pour Jeanette" ) кликнув по ссылке (( Valse pour Jeannette 1.pdf ))


----------



## Maestro V.D. (6 Фев 2015)

Берегись автомобиля


----------



## Maestro V.D. (6 Фев 2015)

Дербенко - "Старая кепка" (регтайм)


----------



## Maestro V.D. (7 Фев 2015)

Как говорит мой друг: "В виде бреда" Хотя, в веселой компании можно поиграть


----------



## Maestro V.D. (9 Фев 2015)

Я встретил вас


----------



## varnava (10 Фев 2015)

Пожалуйста поделитесь минусом П,Фроссини Венецианский карнавал


----------



## zesar (10 Фев 2015)

slavutich777 (07.02.2015, 00:04) писал:


> Дербенко - "Старая кепка" (регтайм)
> пьеса называется Старый капелюх


----------



## qwer115500 (11 Фев 2015)

Может кому надо дома поиграть для себя


----------



## ivankarpovich (11 Фев 2015)

*MusetteTGV*


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Фев 2015)

*kys.vlas2009*, 
Да я знаю, просто возможно русскоязычным людям на сайте будет не понятное слово "Капелюх", поэтому сделал маленькое уточнение.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Фев 2015)

Баян-Микс "Катя"


----------



## ivankarpovich (11 Фев 2015)

slavutich777 (11.02.2015, 20:17) писал:


> Баян-Микс "Катя"


----------



## Maestro V.D. (11 Фев 2015)

*ivankarpovich*, 
Не доглядел


----------



## Maestro V.D. (12 Фев 2015)

Познакомимся


----------



## Maestro V.D. (12 Фев 2015)

Пешков "Ностальгия"


----------



## vev (12 Фев 2015)

Добавлю к минусам ноты


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Фев 2015)

Этого вроде нет. Дранга - "Эмка"


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Фев 2015)

Этого вроде нет. Дранга - "Эмка"

Cообщение 806


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Фев 2015)

*Baby dolly*


----------



## acco (15 Фев 2015)

slavutich777 (12.02.2015, 21:18) писал:


> Пешков "Ностальгия"
> Плюс и минус разные
> Вернее, плюс это запись Абкеримова, а минус мой, который мне Андрей Зелч (Латвия) записал.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (16 Фев 2015)

*Vadim Karnitsky*, 
Снова я накосячил
То выложу, что уже ранее появлялось, то вот как сейчас
А нотки-то хоть с минусом сходятся? Я просто еще не играл это произведение, а выложил сразу после того, как нашел этот комплект на другом источнике.


----------



## юра12345 (17 Фев 2015)

Всем доброго времени суток! У кого есть минус либертанго, если не сложно можете поделиться? Почта: [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## vev (17 Фев 2015)

____


----------



## Maestro V.D. (24 Фев 2015)

Баян-Микс "Вивальдиссимо"


----------



## A.Hoffmann (25 Фев 2015)

Уважаемые коллеги,есть у кого -либо эти ноты?


----------



## A.Hoffmann (25 Фев 2015)

Почему-то не "сгружаются" ноты баян-микс-вивалдисимо. Если не затруднит,сбросте на:[email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (25 Фев 2015)

Danke sehr!


----------



## acco (26 Фев 2015)

*slavutich777*, Заменил архив на pdf. 
В другой раз используйте, например - http://smallpdf.com/ru/jpg-to-pdf


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Фев 2015)

*Sentimental*


----------



## cobra111 (2 Мар 2015)

Доброго Дня! Хтось може має мінусовки з нотами цих композицій:

Пётр Дранга - Турецкий Танец
П.Дранга – Аргентинское Танго
Пётр Дранга - Карело - финская полька

Поділіться, якщо можна!
Дякую! [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Мар 2015)

Милые дамы ! С праздником - здоровья,любви и конечно мира всем.С признательностью и уважением приглашаю на вальс...


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Мар 2015)

*Destination musette*


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Мар 2015)

*Soir de valse a Changon*


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Мар 2015)

*Amarcord*


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Мар 2015)

*Chaplin fox*


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Мар 2015)

*Очарована, околдована*


----------



## zesar (18 Мар 2015)

Ян Табачник - Белой акации гроздья рябины


----------



## zesar (18 Мар 2015)

*Ян Табачник - Болеро*


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Мар 2015)

*Rio en fete *


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Мар 2015)

kys.vlas2009 (18.03.2015, 14:59) писал:


> Ян Табачник - Белой акации гроздья душистые


----------



## zesar (18 Мар 2015)

*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Мар 2015)

Уважаемый kys.vlas2009,cудя по скачиваемости - может быть, Вам и другим поклонникам репертуара Яна Табачника окажуться полезны эти нотки при дальнейшей публикации(-) и (+).С уважением - Kosthenko


----------



## ddddddimon (22 Мар 2015)

ковбой


----------



## MarinaBaian (22 Мар 2015)

kys.vlas2009 (18.03.2015, 21:10) писал:


> *Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> А ноты "Зова сердца" Яна Табачника можно, пожалуйста.


----------



## ivankarpovich (23 Мар 2015)

Да не обидятся коллеги, более сбалансированные минуса:


----------



## dolphinvlad (28 Мар 2015)

Валерий Ковтун "Очи черные".
Ноты у меня только в таком виде...


----------



## danchielsamuraj (9 Апр 2015)

Дорогие коллеги! Скажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого нибудь ноты карнавала баян-микс буду весьма признателен!?


----------



## Urkesha (10 Апр 2015)

Помогите с нотами и минусом. Мюзет Парижский сон.


----------



## Urkesha (10 Апр 2015)

Мюзет; "Sogno paragino" (Парижский сон) муз.Elio GiobbiSogno paragino


----------



## MUZPROM (13 Апр 2015)

Urkesha писал:


> Мюзет; "Sogno paragino" (Парижский сон) муз.Elio GiobbiSogno paragino
> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!    КУДА ПРИСЛАТЬ?


----------



## Urkesha (13 Апр 2015)

MUZPROM писал:


> Urkesha писал:Мюзет; "Sogno paragino" (Парижский сон) муз.Elio GiobbiSogno paragino
> ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ!    КУДА ПРИСЛАТЬ?


----------



## Urkesha (13 Апр 2015)

Добрый день! Скиньте на электронку: [email protected]  Буду Вам очень признателен.


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Апр 2015)

*Il pistolero*


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Апр 2015)

danchielsamuraj писал:


> Дорогие коллеги! Скажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого нибудь ноты карнавала баян-микс буду весьма признателен!?


Адрес


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Апр 2015)

В канун ( Родительского Дня )посетил частный итал.сайт и не удержался,решил поделиться двумя грустными мелодиями


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Апр 2015)

Может кому и пригодяться эти похожие друг на друга эти произведения.


----------



## danchielsamuraj (22 Апр 2015)

Евгений51 писал:


> danchielsamuraj писал:Дорогие коллеги! Скажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого нибудь ноты карнавала баян-микс буду весьма признателен!?Адрес


[email protected]
За ранее спасибо Жень!


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Май 2015)

____


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Май 2015)

Возможно кому понравиться эта доступная,на мой взгляд самба - ((  Сосо ))


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Май 2015)

Танго из серии аргентинских,на любителей...


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Май 2015)

Лёгкий вальсок:
*Parfums des alpages*


----------



## Евгений51 (21 Май 2015)

danchielsamuraj писал:


> Евгений51 писал:danchielsamuraj писал:Дорогие коллеги! Скажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого нибудь ноты карнавала баян-микс буду весьма признателен!?Адрес
> [email protected]
> За ранее спасибо Жень!


В воскресенье поищу. и пришлю.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (21 Май 2015)

Баян-Микс "Карнавал"


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Май 2015)

Вальс* Gigolo* автор di W.Ranieri


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Май 2015)

*С,est le retour du twist*


----------



## Bodya (24 Май 2015)

Kosthenko писал:


> Kosthenko написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Вальс* Gigolo* автор di W.Ranieri
> ...


----------



## VikVlDem (24 Май 2015)

Bodya писал:


> Вальс* Gigolo* автор di W.Ranieri
> 
> Gigolo pdf. не читается.


 Только что скачал эти ноты. Всё нормально открылось, всё читается. Попробуйте ещё.


----------



## Bodya (26 Май 2015)

Kosthenko писал:


> Вальс* Gigolo* автор di W.Ranieri
> 
> Большое спасибо, все работает. Очень красивый вальс!


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Май 2015)

*Tango Alfa*


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Май 2015)

*Beguine  NUVOLE ROSA*


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Май 2015)

Танго  B*urlesgue*(из фильма)


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Май 2015)

И конечно простенький вальсок  *Balanzone *для начинающих играть под минус.


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Май 2015)

*Musette En Croisiere*


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Июн 2015)

*Desir musette*


----------



## ilin_vlad (2 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте! Нет ли у кого нибудь нот А.Гайнуллин " татарское попурри"?


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Июн 2015)

*    Domino, автор  A.Zoboli*(абсолютно никакого отношения к теме Домино, Ferrari). полезно в учебных  целях для начинающих аккордеонистов, делающих  первые шаги в игре под минус, здесь в (-) отличная подсветка.Успехов в начинаниях*. *С  уважением   -


----------



## danchielsamuraj (3 Июн 2015)

Дорогие друзья. скажите есть ли у кого нибудь минусовка баяна микс Спешу к тебе? очень понравилась темка хотелось бы поиграть? за ранее благодарен!


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Июн 2015)

*Birillina (*полька) автор Birilli-Canali


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Июн 2015)

Еще одна полька* Furia,*автор  Birilli-Canali в соавторстве Vischi


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Июн 2015)

Вальс-мюзет * Pluto  *автор F.Borghetti


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Июн 2015)

Мелодия выход.дня, фокстрот*  Fisa in Fox *авторы: *di L.Nelli,S.Franchi*


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Июн 2015)

Fox Cumbia * Loco Tico Tico  *авторы: R.Zorzo,M.Finotti,имеет право на существование и такой вариант известного произведения.


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Июн 2015)

Для разнообразия  - еще одна Сumbia в Latin-American. стиле *Cuba Mi Amor * авторы: R.Zorzo,M.Finotti,F.Baldacci


----------



## Kosthenko (9 Июн 2015)

G.Ruffolo  и  Z.Zorzo,танго *Caro  Giraldi*


----------



## Kosthenko (9 Июн 2015)

*TANGO   DANCE  авторы: M.Siviero,ACalandrini*/


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Июн 2015)

Вальс  *PAOLETTO*  автор:  W.Ranieri


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Июн 2015)

Мелодия выходного дня*  CUMBIAFOLK*  авторы:  F.DE DIEGO,R.DI FELICE


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Июн 2015)

Танго   *CUOIO NERO*    автор di Ferari


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Июн 2015)

Танго  *MONTERO  *авторы:  S.Franchi,E.Montanari


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Июн 2015)

Вальс*  RADIO VALZER *  автор:  di Serri


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Июн 2015)

Вальс * TRANSUMANO*   автор:   di Serri


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Июн 2015)

Вальс   *FISARMOINICANDO   автор:   di Serri*


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Июн 2015)

*Fisa e boogie*


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Июн 2015)

*La danza di duska *


----------



## ivankarpovich (17 Июн 2015)

*Rock mood*


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Авг 2015)

Вальс  *SERENO  VARIABILE*   авторы:  S.Cupellapo,C.Catanzani


----------



## zaharych (21 Авг 2015)

kys.vlas2009 писал:


> *Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*


большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь


----------



## Accord51 (23 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте! Нет ли у кого минус П. Дранга "Танец гаучо"?


----------



## pavloff.76 (24 Авг 2015)

В.Власов "Шаги"


----------



## pavloff.76 (24 Авг 2015)

Andre Astier "La tempete"


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Авг 2015)

Уважаемый pavloff.76, обычно демо версии выкладывают для плюса, но никак уж не для минуса!


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Авг 2015)

*Verde luna
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Авг 2015)

*Rodeo
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Сен 2015)

*Fisarmonica tzigana 
*


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Сен 2015)

*QUICK-STEP  Musica G.Macchia-V.Farina*


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Сен 2015)

*Manolo 
*


----------



## revdi2015 (15 Сен 2015)

У кого есть ноты "Ян Табчник - Болеро", Скиньте пожалуйста


----------



## vikor (16 Сен 2015)

*Boleos tango*


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Сен 2015)

*Bailacumbia
*


----------



## eggoorr-63 (16 Сен 2015)

Andrea Cha-Cha


----------



## eggoorr-63 (17 Сен 2015)

Igor Sayenko писал:


> Попробовал залить два трека, вроде бы получилось...
> * - Мелодия из к/ф "Мужчина и женщина" "Ф. Лэй
> - "Дым" Дж. Керн*
> Музыка, конечно написана не для аккордеона, но звучит на нашем инструменте хорошо. Кто автор минусовок - не знаю, потому как не помню даже, каким образом они ко мне попали... :accordion:


----------



## ivankarpovich (17 Сен 2015)

eggoorr-63 () писал:Igor Sayenko писал:Попробовал залить два трека, вроде бы получилось...
* - Мелодия из к/ф "Мужчина и женщина" "Ф. Лэй
- "Дым" Дж. Керн*
Музыка, конечно написана не для аккордеона, но звучит на нашем инструменте хорошо. Кто автор минусовок - не знаю, потому как не помню даже, каким образом они ко мне попали... :accordion:

А треки где?


----------



## gera-alex (18 Сен 2015)

Добрый вечер, непопадалось ли кому минусовка Дранги - Tu Va Fa L’americano? Хочется поиграть ее


----------



## Accord51 (18 Сен 2015)

Сослан Дзуцев  - Лезгинка ищу ноты !


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Сен 2015)

Vals   *RE VENTURI*   Musica di:  R.ZORZO,- W. VESPIGNANI


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Сен 2015)

На баяне и аккордеоне тоже звучит неплохо:*
Chicago
*


----------



## eggoorr-63 (22 Сен 2015)

*Мелодия из к/ф "Мужчина и женщина" "Ф. Лей*


----------



## A.Hoffmann (22 Сен 2015)

Уважаемый Еггорр,почему Вы четвертную паузу удленнили до 3четвертей?


----------



## eggoorr-63 (23 Сен 2015)

Уважаемые коллеги,выкладываю ноты И.Крутого"Печальный ангел" на минус пользователя* fin 4247 (сообщение № 693),может кому пригодиться.*


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Окт 2015)

gera-alex писал:


> Добрый вечер, непопадалось ли кому минусовка Дранги - Tu Va Fa L’americano? Хочется поиграть ее


Попадалась: *Americano
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (23 Окт 2015)

Пользователи попросили Самбу, вот есть такая:
*Samba Satellite
*


----------



## ivanovitch (23 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте! Может у кого есть минусовки дуэта "Любаня". Особенно интересует "Смуглянка"и "Либертанго"


----------



## ivankarpovich (23 Окт 2015)

ivanovitch писал:


> Здравствуйте! Может у кого есть минусовки дуэта "Любаня". Особенно интересует "Смуглянка"и "Либертанго"


Так это же те самые Невесты, только вдвоём.


----------



## demej (24 Окт 2015)

Добрый день , может у кого есть минусовка "Шутка На темы Баха" из реп.гр."Белый День " возможен обмен на ноты


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Окт 2015)

*Madame accordeon
*


----------



## MUZPROM (30 Окт 2015)

____


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Ноя 2015)

*Сubanito 
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Ноя 2015)

*Gulp 
*


----------



## demej (6 Ноя 2015)

Добрый день , может у кого есть минусовка "Шутка На темы Баха" из реп.гр."Белый День " возможен обмен на ноты


----------



## Stasy (6 Ноя 2015)

fin4247 писал:


> минус писал для себя а плюс наиграл для лучшего восприятия может пригодиться кому ну а звук чуть не естественный т.к. играл на эл.баяне


Здравствуйте! Скажите, а ноты где можно найти?


----------



## Stasy (6 Ноя 2015)

spawellness писал:


> slavutich777 огромное спасибо за ссылочки, то что нужно. С уважением, Олег Павлович


Извините, вы не могли бы поделиться?


----------



## vadim 36 (7 Ноя 2015)

друзья поделитесь пожалуйста минусом самбы Валерия Ковтуна


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Ноя 2015)

*Bourleques
*


----------



## vikor (1 Дек 2015)

*Para mi amor*


----------



## Лабух76 (3 Дек 2015)

][b писал:


> [/b]
> А плюс можно скинуть к комплекту


----------



## vikor (4 Дек 2015)

Лабух76 (]][b писал:[) Извиняюсь плюса нет


----------



## danchielsamuraj (9 Дек 2015)

Нашел вот такое танго интересное на глаза тут не попадалась!

плюс можно найти в интернете.


----------



## ivankarpovich (13 Дек 2015)

Лёгенькая пьеска *Lo baion*


----------



## vadim 36 (31 Дек 2015)

Коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста минусом вальса SA PREFEREE. Спасибо.


----------



## ivankarpovich (31 Дек 2015)

Пожалуйста!


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Янв 2016)

*Grain De Fantaizie(valse)*,   авторы: *Jerome Richard / Michael  Larcange*


----------



## ivankarpovich (6 Янв 2016)

*De porto а rio
*


----------



## zaharych (10 Янв 2016)

MarinaBaian писал:


> kys.vlas2009 (18.03.2015, 21:10) писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> 
> А ноты "Зова сердца" Яна Табачника можно, пожалуйста.


----------



## zaharych (10 Янв 2016)

zaharych писал:


> MarinaBaian писал:kys.vlas2009 (18.03.2015, 21:10) писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> 
> А ноты "Зова сердца" Яна Табачника можно, пожалуйста.


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Янв 2016)

Для технарей:* Exces de vitesse
*


----------



## Andrey Z. (12 Янв 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> *Grain De Fantaizie(valse)*,   авторы: *Jerome Richard / Michael  Larcange*


----------



## Andrey Z. (12 Янв 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> *Grain De Fantaizie(valse)*,   авторы: *Jerome Richard / Michael  Larcange
> Не могу вставить ссылку на другие ноты.  Сайт  818 Аккордеоная музыка*


----------



## Andrey Z. (12 Янв 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Для технарей:* Exces de vitesse
> *


*Перекликается с  более яркими Musette TGV и A Fond La Caisse.
Есть в этом разделе.*


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Янв 2016)

arangi (12.01.2016, 18:28) писал:


> Перекликается с более яркими Musette TGV и A Fond La Caisse.Есть в этом разделе.


 Что вы говорите, а я и не знал!


----------



## VikVlDem (12 Янв 2016)

arangi писал:  A Fond La Caisse. Есть в этом разделе. 
          Не могу найти эту пьесу. Жаль, что поиск не работает.  Если у кого-нибудь есть - пришлите, пожалуйста, на [email protected]                                                                                                                                                                           Или ссылку дайте,пожалуйста.


----------



## ivankarpovich (13 Янв 2016)

VikVlDem, отправил минус
Ещё для технарей:* Ca cartoon
*


----------



## ildarbb (13 Янв 2016)

ivankarpovich хорошая штучка чтоб побегать


----------



## Andrey Z. (13 Янв 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> arangi (12.01.2016, 18:28) писал:Перекликается с более яркими Musette TGV и A Fond La Caisse.Есть в этом разделе. Что вы говорите, а я и не знал!


----------



## Andrey Z. (13 Янв 2016)

arangi писал:Это инфа для простых смертных. Ну а Вы Эксперт


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Янв 2016)

*Sentimental waltz
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Янв 2016)

*Top chrono
*


----------



## Andrey Z. (16 Янв 2016)

VikVlDem писал:Musuchini - A Fond la Caisse (Полный газ)
https://yadi.sk/d/z_wRndTMn7u4J
Архив. Там +, -, ноты. Медл. вариант для репетиций. И "транскрипция" Олега Бакшеева


----------



## VikVlDem (16 Янв 2016)

arangi писал:


> https://yadi.sk/d/z_wRndTMn7u4J
> Архив. Там +, -, ноты. Медл. вариант для репетиций. И "транскрипция" Олега Бакшеева


Arangi, большое спасибо за комплект.


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Янв 2016)

Всех пользователей нашего форума  -  С  Крещением  Господне!  Сегодня, как никогда, стоит побеспокоиться о своем здоровье!Подойдя здраво  - есть смысл отложить абсолютно все и  cмело окунуться!P/S  -  в начале в прорубь,затем в музу!
Итальянский вальсик   ( *NOTTURNO* )  автор  *Carlo  Venturi*


----------



## ivankarpovich (19 Янв 2016)

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Strategie musette 
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Янв 2016)

*Coco samba
*


----------



## vadim 36 (22 Янв 2016)

Друзья , поделитесь пожалуйста комплектом Табачник Цыганские напевы


----------



## tobol (22 Янв 2016)

Сборник Табачника с Цыганскими напевами


----------



## Kosthenko (22 Янв 2016)

tobol/ писал:


> Сборник Табачника с Цыганскими напевами


такой сборник я выкладывал еще в марте 2015,такой-же вес и 168 скачиваний  ((( Благодарностей за пост: 15 (список) | Жалоба | Общий раздел » Обмен, Раздача » Минусовки
сообщение № 156 отправлено 11:06, 19.03.2015

Уважаемый kys.vlas2009,cудя по скачиваемости - может быть, Вам и другим поклонникам репертуара Яна Табачника окажуться полезны эти нотки при дальнейшей публикации(-) и (+).С уважением - Kosthenko
01791401_V_Muzichenko_-_Tum_balalaiyka.pdf [133.59 Kb] Загрузок: 109
(Зборник)Tabachnik.pdf [27.53 Mb] Загрузок: 168
Konccertnoe_tango.pdf [130 Kb] Загрузок: 148
Концертное танго - Табачник (-).mp3
Скачать [4.63 Mb] Загрузок: 560
КОНЦ.ТАНГО-00mp3...mp3
Скачать [4.08 Mb] Загрузок: 619   ))   -  пользователь  vadim36 спрашивает комплект (+),(-) ноты к (-),в разделе минусовки,при таком подходе мы плодим паралельные темы  двойники,забиваем память форума.Надо читать форум c пользой,прежде чем  что-либо публиковать.Минуса и комплекта  так и нет.C уважением -Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Янв 2016)

*ALMA DE BANDONEON*   (танго)  авторы: E. POLIZZI - M. CARCHEN - A. GROSSO


----------



## Bodya (28 Янв 2016)

Добрый день. Может у кого-то есть нормальный минус "Летней грозы"А. Вивальди, отправте , пожалуйста.
Спасибо.
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Янв 2016)

*BUENO * (Tанго)     Автор: CARLO VENTURI


----------



## Chika (30 Янв 2016)

Bodya писал:


> Добрый день. Может у кого-то есть нормальный минус "Летней грозы"А. Вивальди, отправте , пожалуйста.
> Спасибо.
> [email protected]


Есть полный минус Лето!


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Янв 2016)

*RUBACUORI *(Танго) авторы: * F. DE DIEGO - R. ZORZO*


----------



## dermenzimari (31 Янв 2016)

studiotsv писал:


> спасибо за оперативную помощПоделитесь, пожалуйста минусом к Indifference T Merena -Дж.Коломбо Мой  адресс [email protected]  или здесь на сайте


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Янв 2016)

dermenzimari () писал:studiotsv писал:спасибо за оперативную помощПоделитесь, пожалуйста минусом к Indifference T Mуrena -Дж.Коломбо Мой  адресс [email protected]  или здесь на сайте


----------



## Bodya (1 Фев 2016)

Спасибо, а как получить полный минус?


----------



## vev (1 Фев 2016)

Bodya писал:


> Спасибо, а как получить полный минус?


А кнопку "Скачать" под плеером что, не видно?


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Фев 2016)

*Sin Agua* (танго)  автор: *Marco Stibioli*


----------



## Bodya (1 Фев 2016)

vev писал:


> Bodya писал:Спасибо, а как получить полный минус?А кнопку "Скачать" под плеером что, не видно?


Я написал Chika, по поводу летней грозы Вивальди.


----------



## Bodya (1 Фев 2016)

Chika писал:


> Bodya писал:Добрый день. Может у кого-то есть нормальный минус "Летней грозы"А. Вивальди, отправте , пожалуйста.
> Спасибо.
> [email protected]Есть полный минус Лето!
> А как скачать полную версию Летней грозы? Спасибо.


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (12 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте! Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть ноты вот этого замечательного танго Sognando?


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Фев 2016)

DmitrySokolowsky/ писал:


> Здравствуйте! Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть ноты вот этого замечательного танго Sognando? Его надо играть сразу.


----------



## ivankarpovich (13 Фев 2016)

Есть вот такое танго:* Tristango
*


----------



## Andrey Z. (14 Фев 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> *Ti punch*


----------



## Andrey Z. (14 Фев 2016)

Проверка связи


----------



## Andrey Z. (14 Фев 2016)

Bach_Air


----------



## Andrey Z. (14 Фев 2016)

Air - solo violin


----------



## Andrey Z. (15 Фев 2016)

arangi писал:


> Air - solo violin


Эти ноты в лучшем качестве на сайте Violib.com
Не знаю почему, сюда загрузились "пожатые". Возможно надо было конвертнуть сначала в PDF...
Оттуда же можно взять полный клавир, а также простенькую - Г. Манчини «Лунная река»


----------



## NIKOLAY (15 Фев 2016)

arangi писал:


> Проверка связи


А минусовочку и ноты можно ?


----------



## Andrey Z. (15 Фев 2016)

На стр. 54 в минусовках есть. "*Ti punch*" называется.


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Фев 2016)

*Le comiche
*


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (17 Фев 2016)

А танго “Della Gelosia” есть у кого-нибудь?


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Фев 2016)

*TANGO-POPURRI   El-CHOCLO( Gade)    *аранж. *Grosso.*


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Фев 2016)

DmitrySokolowsky в сообщении № 1084 отправлено 22:19, 12.02.2016  пишет: ((   Здравствуйте! Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть ноты вот этого замечательного танго Sognando?  ))                                                    Oтвет:Да, вот у меня есть и нотами поделились итальянские коллеги,но оно почему-то имеет  в этом варианте другое название. *SANTOS * *MARZIANO* (ТANGO)   *АВТОРЫ: *  MARIAMI  -  VENTURINI


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (23 Фев 2016)

dolphinvlad/ писал:


> Валерий Ковтун "Очи черные".
> Ноты у меня только в таком виде...


Я могу набрать в более читаемом виде. Но сейчас не могу сказать, как скоро это будет сделано — возможно, где-то в марте


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (23 Фев 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> DmitrySokolowsky в сообщении № 1084 отправлено 22:19, 12.02.2016  пишет: ((   Здравствуйте! Может быть, у кого-нибудь есть ноты вот этого замечательного танго Sognando?  ))                                                    Oтвет:Да, вот у меня есть и нотами поделились итальянские коллеги,но оно почему-то имеет  в этом варианте другое название. *SANTOS * *MARZIANO* (ТANGO)   *АВТОРЫ: *  MARIAMI  -  VENTURINI
> 
> 
> А вот на сайте(нужна регистрация)  - ( http://www.coyotemusic.it/ )) и в диске(платный)  ( * Fantactica* )    автора и исполнителя Stefano Giannini -  нот я не нашел,там я скачал его минус(- mp3) и midi,а вот в midi, партия аккордеона выглядит все-таки красивее, на мой взгляд. Если самостоятельно не сможете добраться до нот партии  аккордиона в midi,спрашивайте без стиснений,я тогда в разделе (*ноты миди демо *)*  * опишу  очень коротко как распечатать нужную партиию нот на принтере и без установки больших программ гигантов.* * Дмитрий, что касаеться  танго  “Della Gelosia”,то желательно знать для успешного поиска  -  автора,  исполнителя,фестиваль,мемориал, буклет итд./ C  уважением   -  Кosthenko/


Спасибо большое! Я уже сам подобрал, а вот минус очень пригодится.


----------



## diskriminator3 (24 Фев 2016)

DmitrySokolowsky писал:


> Ноты есть, могу выслать.


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Фев 2016)

*Jazz Waltz
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Фев 2016)

*Bulles De Musette
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Фев 2016)

Натолкнулся на зарубежном сайте на известную песню Ю.Антонова,но уже под другим названием и авторством :
*Amelita 
*


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Мар 2016)

DmitrySokolowsky () писал:А танго “Della Gelosia” есть у кого-нибудь?Дмитрий, такого танго   не  нашел,а вот как дополнение к первой Вашей теме поиска  - предлагаю взглянуть танго    *MISTER TANGO  *авторы:*  C. CATANZANI - S. CUPELLARO*                                                 С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Мар 2016)

Здесь спрашивали *Полёт шмеля*, есть вот  такой:


----------



## pokrovlad (8 Мар 2016)

budka писал:


> Влад


Пришлите мне пожалуйста тоже версии "Либертанго" Спасибо Мой mail [email protected]


----------



## AKKO MEN (11 Мар 2016)

ищу минус к пьесе Астьера "Буря". Есть ли у кого-нибудь?


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Мар 2016)

*Style Musette
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Мар 2016)

*Аbrazar
*


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Мар 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> *Style Musette
> *


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Мар 2016)

А. Звезденков - В стиле мюзет (Roland FR8)


----------



## ivankarpovich (24 Мар 2016)

*Grain de fantaisie
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Мар 2016)

*Fiesta andalouse
*


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Апр 2016)

Может быть кому-то еще понравиться это произведение довольно крупной формы G.Ruffolo чардаш,   *MOTO PERPETUO ALLA RUSSA*     автор: Gennaro Ruffolo


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Апр 2016)

*Addio Brazil
*


----------



## consul (12 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте друзья.
Может кто поможет на песню Цыганяска в исполнении Олега Митюка ноты и минус.
Буду очень признателен.
Спасибо уже не надо, сам нашел.
Если кому надо..


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Апр 2016)

*Cocosamba
*


----------



## Maestro V.D. (15 Апр 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> Может быть кому-то еще понравиться это произведение довольно крупной формы G.Ruffolo чардаш,   *MOTO PERPETUO ALLA RUSSA*     автор: Gennaro Ruffolo
> 
> Очень интересная вещь. Все эффектно и под пальчиками.


----------



## kadik60 (16 Апр 2016)

pavloff.76 В.Власов "Шаги"
Уважаемый pavloff.76 не могли-бы Вы выложить минус "Шаги" В.Власова целиком (без демо-версии), буду очень признателен.


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Апр 2016)

*Banana samba*


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте, Вадим. Если можно, пожалуйста, плюсовку ностальгии. Распечатать ноты шрифтом брайля я не смогу, нет спец-принтера, а обычные, так сказать, зрячие, ноты не подойдут... Я абсолютно слепой. На ПК работаю при помощи специализированных программ, озвучивающих интерфейс Windows и приложений. Заранее спасибо. ПС. Ищу минусовку на "Tiko Tiko".


----------



## Kosthenko (20 Апр 2016)

А как-же  soundmaster310  помочь.Реквизитов-то нет.  Ностальгия Ю.Пешкова на форуме выкладывалась не однократно и я помню Евгений Воронцов дополнял тему вроде-бы в минусовках.И это  у этого человека еще наверняка будут вопросы.Случай не  обычный.Я думаю, что сообща всеми имеющимися силами надо оказать помощь.Если будет определен ему адрес -отправить нот.материал в обыч.формате не проблема,а кто ему будет конвертировать в нужный формат?C (+) еще как-то можно,а вот с остальным  -  проблемное дело.С уважением и сочуствием к серьезной проблеме  - И.Kosthenko/


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Апр 2016)

Доброго дня всем. Прошу прощения, забыл дописать адрес, высылать можно туда: [email protected]


----------



## vev (20 Апр 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Здравствуйте, Вадим. Если можно, пожалуйста, плюсовку ностальгии. Распечатать ноты шрифтом брайля я не смогу, нет спец-принтера, а обычные, так сказать, зрячие, ноты не подойдут... Я абсолютно слепой. На ПК работаю при помощи специализированных программ, озвучивающих интерфейс Windows и приложений. Заранее спасибо. ПС. Ищу минусовку на "Tiko Tiko".


Прошу прощения, а чем не устроит в таком случае просто концертная запись той же Ностальгии? Тот же "плюс"...


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Апр 2016)

Так ведь я и веду речь о плюсе, минус у меня уже есть.


----------



## vev (20 Апр 2016)

*soundmaster310*,

Такое пойдет?


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Апр 2016)

*Cadence swing
*


----------



## usi (24 Апр 2016)

Всем добрый день. Ищу вот такой минус Венгерского чардаша. Может у кого есть какая нибудь информация. Заранее благодарен. или что нибудь похожее.Венгерский чардаш


----------



## nikolaj_belkov (25 Апр 2016)

usi писал:


> Всем добрый день. Ищу вот такой минус Венгерского чардаша. Может у кого есть какая нибудь информация. Заранее благодарен. или что нибудь похожее.Венгерский чардаш


Добрый день! Это Чардаш в обработке Н. Ризоля. Ноты имеются в 13 выпуске "Играй мой баян"


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Апр 2016)

nikolaj_belkov/ писал:


> usi писал:Всем добрый день. Ищу вот такой минус Венгерского чардаша. Может у кого есть какая нибудь информация. Заранее благодарен. или что нибудь похожее.Венгерский чардаш
> Добрый день! Это Чардаш в обработке Н. Ризоля. Ноты имеются в 13 выпуске "Играй мой баян"


Чардаш Ризоля Н. на форуме выложен нашим модератором давно Е.Воронцовым,отдельное ему спасибо за это.А вот  такой минус на форуме  никто не выкладывал.Кosthenko/


----------



## matvegor (25 Апр 2016)

У кого есть минусовка Дранги Ночной Танец? поделитесь пожалуйста!


----------



## pokrovlad (26 Апр 2016)

MarinaBaian писал:


> kys.vlas2009 (18.03.2015, 21:10) писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца
> *Скиньте кто-нибудь ноты,если есть ,пожалуйста.моя почта [email protected]


----------



## A.Hoffmann (27 Апр 2016)

Потдерживаю просьбу pokrovlad(A) !


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Апр 2016)

*La valse des divas
*


----------



## holina.t (5 Май 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> *La valse des divas
> *
> Большое спасибо за вальсик, искала что-нибудь поиграть на площадке, как раз кстати. С праздником Победы, здоровья Вам, Иван Карпович, спасибо за заботу о нас,


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Май 2016)

*Играйте на здоровье!*


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov (5 Май 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> nikolaj_belkov/ писал:usi писал:Всем добрый день. Ищу вот такой минус Венгерского чардаша. Может у кого есть какая нибудь информация. Заранее благодарен. или что нибудь похожее.Венгерский чардаш
> Добрый день! Это Чардаш в обработке Н. Ризоля. Ноты имеются в 13 выпуске "Играй мой баян"Чардаш Ризоля Н. на форуме выложен нашим модератором давно Е.Воронцовым,отдельное ему спасибо за это.А вот  такой минус на форуме  никто не выкладывал.Кosthenko/


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov (5 Май 2016)

Пожалуйста, поделитесь минусом для Чардаша Николая Ризоля.
[email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Май 2016)

Nikolai Ryskov писал:


> Пожалуйста, поделитесь минусом для Чардаша Николая Ризоля.
> [email protected]


После 9 мая выложу


----------



## usi (6 Май 2016)

Евгений51 писал:


> Nikolai Ryskov писал:Пожалуйста, поделитесь минусом для Чардаша Николая Ризоля.
> [email protected]После 9 мая выложу
> Николай, буду очень благодарен!


----------



## zesar (8 Май 2016)

Конкурс гармонистов любителей - 2 место http://www.wavescore.com/muson


----------



## lelikbolik (8 Май 2016)




----------



## zesar (16 Май 2016)

kys.vlas2009 писал:


> Конкурс гармонистов любителей - 2 место http://www.wavescore.com/muson


Есть ноты этой Досады. Сам исполнитель подарил мне сборник с нотами. Будет запрос - загружу.


----------



## MAN (16 Май 2016)

*kys.vlas2009 (16.05.2016, 13:55) писал:



Есть ноты этой Досады. Сам исполнитель подарил мне сборник с нотами. Будет запрос - загружу.

Нажмите для раскрытия...

kys.vlas2009*, делаю такой запрос, загрузите пожалуйста!


----------



## zesar (16 Май 2016)

Это вам для наглядности, а ещё в архиве. Ссылка - https://yadi.sk/d/UjK6-mfSrkt2V


----------



## MAN (17 Май 2016)

*kys.vlas2009*, спасибо Вам! Правда я думал, что речь идёт о каком-то новом сборнике Юрьева, а этот давно уже выложен на сайте "Русская гармонь".


----------



## saranine (18 Май 2016)

vanrik писал:


> помогите, пожалуйста, найти минус Бажилина "Карамельный аукцион"


----------



## saranine (18 Май 2016)

*Chika*, И где полный минус?


----------



## saranine (18 Май 2016)

eggoorr-63 писал:


> Igor Sayenko писал:Попробовал залить два трека, вроде бы получилось...
> * - Мелодия из к/ф "Мужчина и женщина" "Ф. Лэй
> - "Дым" Дж. Керн*
> Где Дым? Будет может еще! Пригодился бы!


----------



## saranine (18 Май 2016)

trefon писал:


> Есть баян микс турецкая. Кому надо вышлю))


Мне вышлите пожалуйста, [email protected]


----------



## saranine (18 Май 2016)

slavutich777/ писал:


----------



## Genius (22 Май 2016)

*Speranze Perdute *Муз. Morelli


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Май 2016)

Повтор,прошу удалить


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Май 2016)

Доброго дня, друзья. А есть ли у кого минус на композицию "Бамболео"? ее, кажется Ковтун играет. Искал в сети, но похожего минуса не нашел.


----------



## saranine (23 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Ищу ноты Е. Дербенко Фестиваль! Если можно на почту [email protected] А можно здесь выложить, то вообще было бы хорошо! Спасибо за ранее!


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Май 2016)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. В дискографии Валерия Ковтуна наткнулся на очень интересную пьесу, "Самба для аккордеона". Ищу на нее минус. Если у кого есть, пожалуйста, выложите. Файл оригинала прикрепляю.


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Май 2016)

А вот еще пьеса, тоже Валерий Ковтун, и тоже "Самба для аккордеона". И да, тоже разыскивается минус. Да, и еще момент: если у кого есть подборки каких-либо лирических пьес, скажем, в стиле баллады, пожалуйста, выкладывайте. Вальсов у меня навалом, в той же дискографии Ковтуна, а вот красивой лирики не найду. Можно комплектами, то есть, минуса с плюсовками.


----------



## pokrovlad (25 Май 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане!Скажите кто знает,существуют ли ноты и минусы шоу-дуэта братьев Бондаренко.Спасибо


----------



## Евгений51 (25 Май 2016)

pokrovlad писал:


> Уважаемые форумчане!Скажите кто знает,существуют ли ноты и минусы шоу-дуэта братьев Бондаренко.Спасибо


Надо снять и написать минус обращайтесь, но не на халяву.


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Май 2016)

*Santa nana *


----------



## soundmaster310 (28 Май 2016)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые форумчане. А есть полная версия плюсовки на "Santa Nana"? Если да, пожалуйста, выложите. Вещь очень понравилась. Есть большое желание включить её в репертуар.


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Май 2016)

soundmaster310 () писал:Доброго вечера, уважаемые форумчане. А есть полная версия плюсовки на "Santa Nana"? Если да, пожалуйста, выложите.                                                   Здравствуйте ,Василий!На мое письменное обращение композитор Пьер-Алайн Круменахер пошел на встречу и сразу-же прислал специально для Вас полный плюс в формате МП-3 произведение ( Санта  Нана (Ча-ча-ча)),которое  ранее выложил комплектом Иван Карпович.Играйте на здоровье,полная версия выложена здесь в моем сообщении сегодня.С уважением и пониманием существующих у Вас проблем -. Костенко Игорь Владимирович,  -  то , что по силе и возможностям  - всегда готов помочь,мой почтовый адрес   (( [email protected]  )).Что касаеться  произведения Бамболея,то я хочу Вам собщить,что у меня есть два миди файла и совсем другие  ноты в сборниках Валерия Ковтуна,но не имеющие отношения к этим 2-ум миди.кстати, вопрос  - а как Вы ,Василий, совладаете с файлами миди?.Я почти не представляю и как Вы приспособились к Роланду и могут-ли Вам быть полезны и нужны миди  файлы?Старался написать все так, как можно наиболее доходчивее для Вашего перевода и восприятия.Был рад хотя-бы  чем-то помочь.С уважением -Игорь.( Kosthenкo  )


----------



## lelikbolik (30 Май 2016)

Есть ноты,кого интересует пишите в личку!


----------



## soundmaster310 (30 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте, Игорь. Огромное спасибо за композицию. С роландом я освоился нормально, единственно, сложновато на ходу переключать регистры, особенно, если они в разных наборах. Если можно, выложите midi-файлики, у меня кроме аккордеона есть еще и синтезатор, "Yamaha PSR-S950". С ним управляюсь тоже, так сказать, "в слепую", вся инструкция в голове. В моем репертуаре есть несколько интересных композиций, как только решу вопрос с аудиокабелями, необходимыми для записи, обязательно здесь выложу; Естественно, комплектами, минусовки вместе с плюсовками. Минусовки, в основном, стараюсь писать сам, в сети ищу такие вот редкие пьесы, типа "Santa Nana". К сведению участников: если кому нужен какой-либо минус, обращайтесь на почту [email protected] или по телефону +7(906) 468-54-81. Остальное при личном общении.


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Май 2016)

soundmaster310 () писал: Если можно, выложите midi-файлики, у меня кроме аккордеона есть еще и синтезатор, "Yamaha PSR-S950".                                              Здравствуйте ,Василий!Пожалуйста, Вам выкладываю не два ,а три миди файла Бамболео и предлагаю зарегистрироваться через своего ассистента на вот этом русскоязычном миди сайте.Развернутую активную ссылку  привожу ниже  (( http://www.midi.ru/ )).В настоящее время регистрация там упрощена до предела.После заполнения регистрационных полей(мизер),Вам на почту прийдет пароль,далее заходите на форум и там есть каталог,в котором имееться миди файлы и их можно бесплатно скачать,а именно: это инструментал,это мелодии из кинофильмов,реклам,эстрада,ресторанный репертуар,рэтро,общая алфавитка,иностранные различные мелодии и так далее.Я полагаю,что это для Вас, Василий, будет большое подспорье и мощная подпитка по созданию своего  репертуара и многие вопросы будут решены.Вы мне не ответили,пользуетесь - ли Вы нотным материалом наощуп или это не практично для Вас или вся игра только по слуху  - это мой вопрос.Желаю практических удач в освоении компьютерных технологий и всего хорошего Вам во всем. Обращайтесь..С уважением  - Игорь.


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Июн 2016)

*Toco toco
*Пьеса для гитары и аккордеона, но можно и для 2 аккордеонов


----------



## soundmaster310 (1 Июн 2016)

ivankarpovich, огромнейшее спасибо, мил человек! Пьеса просто-таки улетная, жизнеутверждающая. Друзья, ниже будут несколько произведений из репертуара Валерия Ковтуна, разыскиваются минусовки на эти пьесы. Если у кого они есть, благодарности моей не будет границ.


----------



## soundmaster310 (1 Июн 2016)

А вот еще одно произведение, тоже ищется минус.


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Июн 2016)

*Путники в ночи
Представление о Париже*


----------



## soundmaster310 (1 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте, Игорь. Огромнейшее спасибо за "Bamboleo". Один из вариантов, к великой радости, оказался из ковтуновского репертуара. Определил по характеру аккомпанемента. Нотным материалом пользуюсь, естественно, если он есть в брайлевском варианте. То есть, ноты должны быть написаны шрифтом брайля, это специальный шрифт, при помощи которого незрячие люди могут и писать, и читать.


----------



## saparion (1 Июн 2016)

lelikbolik писал:


> Есть ноты,кого интересует пишите в личку!


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Июн 2016)

*Tourniquet
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Июн 2016)

*Happy boogie
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Июн 2016)

*Stroll time*


----------



## soundmaster310 (10 Июн 2016)

Доброго всем утра, уважаемые друзья. Ivankarpovich, спасибо за комплект "Strall Time"! Такая веселенькая, летняя пьеса. Как раз поможет поднять настроение уставшему от беспрерывных дождей слушателю.


----------



## soundmaster310 (10 Июн 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. Вопрос по поводу пьесы "Tourniquet": есть ли полная версия плюсового варианта? Фрагмент размером около 500 килобайт я скачал, но разучить такое произведение по этому маленькому отрывку нереально. Если можно, выложите полный плюс.


----------



## soundmaster310 (10 Июн 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. На первой странице, в этой теме, выложен минус на композицию R. Galiano "*Song for Joss". Есть ли к этой вещи плюсовка? Очень понравилась композиция, хотелось бы разучить.*


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Июн 2016)

/ писал:


> Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. На первой странице, в этой теме, выложен минус на композицию R. Galiano "*Song for Joss". Есть ли к этой вещи плюсовка? Очень понравилась композиция, хотелось бы разучить.
> 
> *


*Что-что, а эта композиция есть в интернете, наберите в поисковике и слушайте *


----------



## vadim 36 (10 Июн 2016)

коллеги , поделитесь пожалйуста минусом вальса Passion


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Июн 2016)

vadim 36 писал:


> коллеги , поделитесь пожалйуста минусом вальса Passion


Пожалуйста: *Passion
*


----------



## VikVlDem (10 Июн 2016)

Коллеги, а можно получить нотки Passion Interdite — Eric Bouvelle?  Минус был выложен, а вот нот я не нашёл.


----------



## soundmaster310 (10 Июн 2016)

А можно плюсовку на "Passion"?


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 () писал:А можно плюсовку на "Passion"?                *VikVlDem    пишет:* Коллеги, а можно получить нотки Passion Interdite — Eric Bouvelle?  Минус был выложен, а вот нот я не нашёл.                                                                       *PASSION* (вальс) вот вариант из *КОНТАКТ*(а)  опубликовано *Виктором Гречневым*


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Июн 2016)

Уважаемый,   *soundmaster310 *,  вот для Вас привожу  из соц.сети  в КОНТАКТ(е) *ссылку *((  https://vk.com/topic-83092533_31304756  )) и мне кажеться,что  *Виктор Гречнев* как-бы для Вас сделал беглую подборку по  нашему форуму,за это ему отдельное спасибо - в целом там разделы (минусовки и ноты - миди -  демо),несколько страниц и там-же у него много других произведений с других инет. ресурсов которые на мой взгляд могут оказаться полезными для вашей работы и это облегчит многие проблемные репертуарные вопросы. И вот я специально отделил первичный вариант нот вальса Passion (A.Muren,J.Kolombo).С уважением  - Костенко  Игорь Владимирович.


----------



## gera-alex (12 Июн 2016)

Кому были нужны ноты для Аккордеона из игры "Мафия"?


----------



## user10170 (12 Июн 2016)

Уважаемые друзья, разрешите  от лица сообщества «Ноты для баяна, аккордеона - библиотека «Русь»» выразить  Благодарность Всем участникам этого форума!Благодаря Вашему труду,  размещённые на этом Форуме комплекты могут  использоваться,всеми любителями поиграть на  баяне  или аккордеоне под аккомпанемент ансамбля и в  нашей группе. 
                                                                      С уважением, Виктор Гречнев.


----------



## d.vania (13 Июн 2016)

Chika писал:


> Bodya писал:Добрый день. Может у кого-то есть нормальный минус "Летней грозы"А. Вивальди, отправте , пожалуйста.
> Спасибо.
> [email protected]Есть полный минус Лето!


----------



## d.vania (13 Июн 2016)

отличный минус. но это только часть. где остальное?


----------



## soundmaster310 (15 Июн 2016)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минус "Nostalgie", исполняет Julio Iglesias. Вернее, одну версию нашел, но обрезана концовка. Если у кого есть такая же, или подобная по качеству, дайте, пожалуйста.


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Если у кого есть такая же, или подобная по качеству, дайте, пожалуйста


Заказывайте сделаю


----------



## eggoorr-63 (16 Июн 2016)

Цитата:


> Если у кого есть такая же, или подобная по качеству, дайте, пожалуйста.


----------



## soundmaster310 (18 Июн 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. Вопрос по поводу вальса "*Tourniquet*", минус на который тут давали. Плюсовка в природе есть, или нет? Если есть, дайте, пожалуйста.


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Июн 2016)

Данная мелодия прозвучала в этой интерпретации на 7-ом  Фестивале Национального Издательства Песни для Аккордиона  в Италии.                 Произведение  *MALINCONIA D’AMORE*    Interpretato da *D. Paganucci*
 Внутри файла заархивирован *полный комплект:*  (+,mp3-полный),(- mp3). midi,ноты Pdf) - предлагаеться скачать одним архивом.


----------



## vadim 36 (20 Июн 2016)

Коллеги , может у кого есть комплект Ян Табачник Цыганские напевы , будьте ласковы


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Июн 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. У кого есть Мелодия из к_ф_Цыган_, пожалуйста, выложите. Речь, естественно, о минусовке на эту пьесу. Плюс у меня есть, если нужно кому, пожалуйста.


----------



## eggoorr-63 (20 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. У кого есть Мелодия из к_ф_Цыган_, пожалуйста, выложите. Речь, естественно, о минусовке на эту пьесу. Плюс у меня есть, если нужно кому, пожалуйста.Е


Есть такой вариант минусовки.


----------



## Kosthenko (20 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 () писал:eggoorr-63 писал:


> eggoorr-63 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > soundmaster310 писал:Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. У кого есть Мелодия из к_ф_Цыган_, пожалуйста, выложите. Речь, естественно, о минусовке на эту пьесу. Плюс у меня есть, если нужно кому, пожалуйста.Е
> ...


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Июн 2016)

*Цыганские напевы 
*Минус не оригинал*
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Июн 2016)

Доброго вечера, друзья. Ищется минус на кумпарситу, желательно в точно такой же обработке, как и вот эта плюсовка.


----------



## SashaSole (20 Июн 2016)

danchielsamuraj писал:


> *оно
> 
> 
> danchielsamuraj написал(а):
> ...


----------



## SashaSole (20 Июн 2016)

ZanozovskyIvan писал:


> Доброго времени суток Уважаемые коллеги-музыканты!Хочу внести свой не большой вклад на благо сайта.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


прошу прощения, вот все вылаживают кучу минусов, а нот ни у кого к ним нет?) как же вы их играете?)) мне то подобрать не сложно в принципе но кто етим будет заниматься у кого есть работа дети и не очень много свободного времени)) так к вопросу - очень прошу выложить нотки если не сложно)


----------



## SashaSole (20 Июн 2016)

fin4247 писал:


> минус писал для себя а плюс наиграл для лучшего восприятия может пригодиться кому ну а звук чуть не естественный т.к. играл на эл.баяне


а есть нотки? был бы очень благодарен... [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Июн 2016)

Что-то я не так ввёл и загрузил вместо нот +, добавляю


----------



## saparion (23 Июн 2016)

lelikbolik писал:


> Есть ноты,кого интересует пишите в личку!


----------



## Arkadion (24 Июн 2016)

*soundmaster310*,   как-то искал партитурку или клавир. Поиски не увенчались успехом


----------



## Bodya (27 Июн 2016)

Добрый день. Есть такой вариант цыгана.


----------



## Andrey Z. (27 Июн 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго вечера, друзья. Ищется минус на кумпарситу, желательно в точно такой же обработке, как и вот эта плюсовка.


Я сидел зимой на этой теме - минуса нет! Но есть в сети много мидифайлов


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Июн 2016)

*arangi () писал*:soundmaster310 писал:Доброго вечера, друзья. Ищется минус на кумпарситу, желательно в точно такой же обработке, как и вот эта плюсовка.
Я *сидел зимой* на этой теме - *минуса нет*! Но есть* в сети много  мидифайлов  *                                                 Уважаемый ,  *arangi!*  А что мешает  выложить  Вам результат зимних посиделок прямо здесь,а еще лучше в разделе* ( ноты,миди.демо)* - по части *midi *файлов,если  Вы сидели зимой на теме и надо понимать именно на теме: *(  танго Кумпарситы )* ? По моему мнению, это *дело*( публикаций) на нашем форуме только *приветствуеться * абсолютно *всеми*,судя по интенсивной *скачиваемости* актуального материала.Благодарю Вас!                     С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## soundmaster310 (30 Июн 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. Предлагаю комплект: "Ave Maria" Шуберта. Плюс взят из дискографии Ковтуна, минус найден на просторах интернета. Правда, он чуть по-другому сделан. Если есть точно такой же вариант минуса, как у Ковтуна, очень буду благодарен выложившему его сюда. Подгрузить файлы к сообщению не получилось, комп чего-то задурковал, по этому файлы на google-диске, ссылки ниже: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fsJUnlUApEdWdVeE9GenVUWVE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4fsJUnlUApEMUJvcDFtRXlDWjA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Июн 2016)

*VikVlDem    пишет:* Коллеги, а можно получить нотки Passion Interdite — Eric Bouvelle?  Минус был выложен, а вот нот я не нашёл.                                                  *VikVlDem  -  *Виктор,пожалуйста,еще  вот *хорошо читаемый* вариант нот*(2 руки*) в формате (pdf)  вальса *Passion * авторов: *Т.Мuren,J.Kolombo*
С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## vadim 36 (1 Июл 2016)

Коллеги поделитесь нотками пожалуйста, Ян Табачник маленький цветок и Папиросы. Заранее благодарю


----------



## Andrey Z. (1 Июл 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> Уважаемый ,  *arangi!*  А что мешает  выложить  Вам результат зимних посиделок прямо здесь,а еще лучше в разделе* ( ноты,миди.демо)* - по части *midi *файлов,если  Вы сидели зимой на теме и надо понимать именно на теме: *(  танго Кумпарситы )* ? По моему мнению, это *дело*( публикаций) на нашем форуме только *приветствуеться * абсолютно *всеми*,судя по интенсивной *скачиваемости* актуального материала.Благодарю Вас!                     С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


За эту "тему" (минусовка Кумпарситы) мне были уплачены гроши. И я "блюжу" негласное правило - минимум год не выкладывать в сеть проплаченные работы.Могу поделиться след.авторскими баянными работами 

Полька-парафраз (на темы "Итальянской польки" С.Рахманинова и Карело-финской польки)
http://www.midi.ru/song/155367/
*Фантазия на тему итал. нар. песни Санта Лючия*
http://www.midi.ru/song/149027/


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Июл 2016)

*arangi  пишет:*
За эту "тему" (минусовка Кумпарситы) мне были уплачены гроши. И я "блюжу" негласное правило - минимум год не выкладывать в сеть проплаченные работы.Могу поделиться след.авторскими баянными работами 
*                                                 Мой ответ:*   *arangi*,Вы меня не правильно,по всей вероятости, поняли.Я приношу  свои извинения,я - то подумал ,что Вы богаты midi материалом по теме *soundmaster310.* Я ему,конечно насобирал среди своего окружения,порядка пяти вариантов(-),кстати, здесь в минусовках   и я выкладывал итал.вариантКумпарситы(комплект без миди) http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-60.html (там  более 750 скачиваний (-))и отправил на его почту,в надежде может чего Василию и понравиться.С уважением  - Коsthenko/


----------



## pokrovlad (3 Июл 2016)

saparion писал:


> lelikbolik писал:
> 
> 
> 
> Есть ноты,кого интересует пишите в личку!


----------



## pokrovlad (3 Июл 2016)

Доброго времени суток!Пришлите если не трудно ноты этой музыки.По адресу[email protected]Спасибо.С уважением Вадим.


----------



## soundmaster310 (3 Июл 2016)

Доброго дня, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минуса на произведения из альбома Валерия Ковтуна "Танго", 2007 год. Ссылка на альбом прилагается: https://yadi.sk/d/RLkwfYShsxTw3 К стати, очень интересная версия "Либертанго", мне пока такой минус найти не удалось. Естественно, свои поиски не сворачиваю, результаты буду выкладывать сюда.


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Июл 2016)

*COLORATO * (tango)   Musica *di Grosso, Agostini, Finotto                          *В архиве полный комплект.


----------



## soundmaster310 (22 Июл 2016)

Доброго вечера, коллеги. Ищу минус на вот такой вариант смуглянки, играют товарищи из баян-микса. Очень буду благодарен поделившимся. Плюсовка прилагается.


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Июл 2016)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Предлагаю вальс "Под небом Парижа", комплект.


----------



## gera-alex (24 Июл 2016)

Цитата:


> soundmaster310 () писал:Ищу минус на вот такой вариант смуглянки, играют товарищи из баян-микса. Очень буду благодарен поделившимся.


Пожалуйста, Играйте на здоровье)


----------



## gera-alex (24 Июл 2016)

*soundmaster310 *может быть у Вас есть оригинальный минус этой композиции?


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Июл 2016)

Доброго дня всем. gera-alex, к сожалению, у меня нет минуса на эту вещь. Тоже очень бы хотел найти. Сегодня пошукаю  через mp3-finder, есть такая софтинка для поиска музыки. Если найду, обязательно сюда кину. Предлагаю еще один вариант смуглянки, тоже версия от баян-миксовцев, но, по-моему, сделана не ассами с сайта fanerki.com. Хотя, надо отдать должное автору сего творения, тоже здорово написано. Дописать бы партию второго аккордеона, вообще было бы классно.


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Июл 2016)

А вот еще комплектик, и плюсовка, и минус от баян-миксовцев. При чем, минус фирменный, от ассов с fanerki.com. Темка известная, кто ее только не играл: и Ковтун, и Дранга, да, наверное, не они одни. Может подойти для исполнения на каких-нибуть вечеринках, дискотеках, может, даже и на свадьбах под заказ.


----------



## soundmaster310 (16 Авг 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Что-то эта тема удивляет долгой тишиной, видимо, все по отпускам разъехались. Тем же, кто остался дома, предлагается комплект "El Cumbachero Samba", автор Р. Фернандес.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (18 Авг 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> soundmaster310 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Что-то эта тема удивляет долгой тишиной, видимо, все по отпускам разъехались. Тем же, кто остался дома, предлагается комплект "El Cumbachero Samba", автор Р. Фернандес.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (18 Авг 2016)

*slavutich777*, А ноток у Вас нет?


----------



## VikVlDem (18 Авг 2016)

slavutich777 писал:


> А ноток у Вас нет?


Вот нашлись и ноты.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (19 Авг 2016)

*VikVlDem*,ОГРОМНОЕ-ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!


----------



## diletant (19 Авг 2016)

soundmaster310/ писал:


> А вот еще комплектик, и плюсовка, и минус от баян-миксовцев. При чем, минус фирменный, от ассов с fanerki.com. Темка известная, кто ее только не играл: и Ковтун, и Дранга, да, наверное, не они одни. Может подойти для исполнения на каких-нибуть вечеринках, дискотеках, может, даже и на свадьбах под заказ.


Хорошо бы и нотки к этому варианту!


----------



## soundmaster310 (19 Авг 2016)

К сожалению, нотками не располагаю. Я незрячий, музыку подбираю, в основном, на слух, так как нот тех произведений, что я играю, в брайлевском варианте нет. Знаю, что тут люди используют ноты в pdf-формате, но мне это не подойдет, так как я не знаю компьютерных знаков нотной системы.


----------



## VikVlDem (19 Авг 2016)

diletant писал:


> Хорошо бы и нотки к этому варианту!


Нашлись нотки!


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Авг 2016)

Доброго утра, друзья. Наткнулся на одну аранжировочку "Либертанго", но, как вы сами услышите, она демка. В общем, нужна точно такая, только без рекламы. Если у кого есть, выложите, пожалуйста.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (21 Авг 2016)

*soundmaster310*, Не совсем такой, но... все, что нашел такого плана.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (21 Авг 2016)

Flik-Flak обр. Олега Бакшеева


----------



## 78097554323l (23 Авг 2016)

Подберу на слух и запишу в нотах ваше произведение. Пишу ноты на заказ для фортепиано, гитары, вокала и других инструментов. Высылаю бесплатно в качестве примера фрагмент в нотах.


----------



## 78097554323l (23 Авг 2016)

Подберу на слух и запишу в нотах ваше произведение. Пишу ноты на заказ для фортепиано, гитары, вокала и других инструментов. Высылаю бесплатно в качестве примера фрагмент в нотах.


----------



## Veronchok (23 Авг 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго вечера, коллеги. Ищу минус на вот такой вариант смуглянки, играют товарищи из баян-микса. Очень буду благодарен поделившимся. Плюсовка прилагается.


----------



## Veronchok (23 Авг 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго вечера, коллеги. Ищу минус на вот такой вариант смуглянки, играют товарищи из баян-микса. Очень буду благодарен поделившимся. Плюсовка прилагается.


 Такой минус подойдет?


----------



## Maestro V.D. (24 Авг 2016)

Олег Бакшеев - "Под небом Парижа"
Этот прекрасный человек вселил новую жизнь в те произведения, которые, как мне кажется, баянистам и аккордеонистам уже просто не интересно было бы играть... банально просто уже как-то... Да и вообще на такие произведения такого плана минусовки были одни из самых первых, под которые можно было играть, поэтому их переиграли уже наверное все исполнители... Это сей час уже материала столько, что на добрый десяток сольных концертов хватит... Но, продолжая свои мысли об Олеге - он вселил новую жизнь в эти произведения. "Флик-Флак" я выкладывал ранее. Еще через несколько дней "Тико-тико" выложу.


----------



## soundmaster310 (25 Авг 2016)

Друзья, а есть дополненный вариант минуса на ламбаду, тот, что я не так давно тут выкладывал? Ну, на подобие смуглянки, тоже выложенной здесь.


----------



## Andrey Z. (26 Авг 2016)

slavutich777 писал:


> Но, продолжая свои мысли об Олеге - он вселил новую жизнь в эти произведения.


Но не этих случаях. Они "забиты" с помощью бэк модуля Roland Bk-7m. Проще говоря "самоиграя". Ценность минусовок для "зажравшихся" исполнителей весьма сомнительна. К тому же очень быстрый темп и низкий битрейт


----------



## Maestro V.D. (26 Авг 2016)

arangi/ писал:


> slavutich777 писал:Но, продолжая свои мысли об Олеге - он вселил новую жизнь в эти произведения.
> 
> 
> Но не этих случаях. Они "забиты" с помощью бэк модуля Roland Bk-7m. Проще говоря "самоиграя". Ценность минусовок для "зажравшихся" исполнителей весьма сомнительна. К тому же очень быстрый темп и низкий битрейт
> ...


----------



## Andrey Z. (28 Авг 2016)

slavutich777 писал:


> Они "забиты" с помощью бэк модуля Roland Bk-7m.
> Вот случайно встретил мидик с арранжементом от Карусели
> 
> Н. Бродская - Выходной
> https://yadi.sk/d/LYnEbeLIuYVa4


----------



## soundmaster310 (6 Сен 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Предлагаю на ваш суд свое исполнение "Bamboleo". Минус делал сам лично на синте "Yamaha PSR-S950", аккордеонное соло "Roland FR1X".


----------



## soundmaster310 (7 Сен 2016)

Доброго вечера, друзья. Вижу, что выложенный мной комплект заинтересовал публику. Это уже хорошо. Хотелось бы узнать мнение профессионалов: над чем мне стоило бы поработать? Речь идет и о записи минусовок, и об уровне игры на аккордеоне.


----------



## serpodub (8 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте, минусовочка, на мой взгляд очень приятной получилась, замечательной. Плюсик тоже хорош, хотя, мне бы лично хотелось услышать побольше динамического разнообразия и акцентной остроты. Звучало бы ещё интереснее.


----------



## nidogopp43 (8 Сен 2016)

Доброго здоровьица! Звучит как самоиграйка, ритм-секция очень скукожена. Деталтьности партиям не хватает. Медные без артикуляций. Гитарка ритмовая, в испанской манере игры, сильно бы поменяла картину, супротив клавишному подкладу. Железо тускловато, песочка не хватает. Общей прозрачности и объема. Гармониками не помешало бы поиграть, частотно. Если говорить о сведении(Mastering)... это отдельная тема. А в общем, продолжайте. Вы на правильном пути, со временем все придет)) Удачи!


----------



## soundmaster310 (8 Сен 2016)

Вечер добрый. За ответы большое спасибо. Честно говоря, я в сведении и мастеринге, в общем-то, не силен. А что касается термина "Самоиграйка", тут каждый останется при своем мнении. Я, к примеру, как барабанщик вообще полный нолик, вот по этому и использую стили. А что подразумеваете под словом "песочек"? Вы писали это применительно к партиям минуса? Чего не хватает?


----------



## nidogopp43 (8 Сен 2016)

Да! Речь идет исключительно о минусе! Чего не хватает? Живья! Даже если прописано в "коробке" или как в Вашем варианте PSR, попробуйте поиграть с велосити... это первое. 2. Если занимались квантизацией, то сильно увлеклись, это и создает "робота" Живые музыканты, все же играют в сетке, под метроном, это не звучит так механически."Песочек" это как раз железо в ударных. Послушайте студийные записи латина, услышите всю палитру. Причем вся перкуссия (а ее очень много) детально прослушивается и естественно не "торчит" в общем миксе. Хотя на первый взгляд, может показаться каша. Не надо забывать и про общую панараму и развод по стерео. Как раз чтобы не было каши и была какая-то детальность и прозрачность. Долгая история)) Что касается партии аккордеона или баяна (все равно начинка одинаковая), дело вкуса. Это если очень коротко))


----------



## Andrey Z. (8 Сен 2016)

nidogopp43 писал:


> Да! Речь идет исключительно о минусе! Чего не хватает? Живья!


Вы забыли о самом главном. И Василий вас просто не поймёт. Минус писался сразу со всеми треками PSR на комп. Записывать потреково очень муторно -желательна синхронизация по миди и мутирование других инструментов. Вот научится бы Василию если не делать самому аранжировки, то хотя бы "чистить" самоиграечную шелупонь. Для этого надо отдельно работать сначала с миди, а потом уже сводить с теми же звуками Ямахи.


----------



## Andrey Z. (8 Сен 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Чего не хватает?


Василий, аккордеон в вашем случае должен звучать строго посередине. Я там его не услышал, может ошибаюсь...
Композиция затянута - минуту можно смело резать


----------



## nidogopp43 (9 Сен 2016)

arangi писал:


> soundmaster310 писал:Композиция затянута - минуту можно смело резать


----------



## nidogopp43 (9 Сен 2016)

nidogopp43/ писал:


> arangi Я не то, чтобы "забыл о самом главном"! Я понимаю, что речи не идет о потрековой обработке, где как раз каждый инструмент занимает свое место. ЧАСТОТНО! Игру гармониками к примеру плагином "Izotope Ozone" (для новичка) приемлимое движение вперед. По крайней мере начнет понимать где весь "воздух", где вся жизнь. Повторюсь для Василия: КАЖДЫЙ ТРЕК ОБРАБАТЫВАЕМ ОТДЕЛЬНО! А уже потом начинаем сводить, причем общесведенный  готовый трек (минус) тоже надо будет "вылизывать" В том числе и общим ревером, причем, ухо этот ревер не должно слышать. Это чтобы в общей картине был единный ревер. И вообще желательно пользоваться обработкой одного производителя. К примеру "Sound Toys" Удачи!


----------



## soundmaster310 (9 Сен 2016)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минус на пьесу "Спешу к тебе", исполнители "Баян-Mix". В архиве, что тут давали, есть плюс, он прилагается. Так же ищется "Либертанго", исполняют они же. Плюс нашел в сети, тоже прилагается. Теперь небольшое отступление от темы в область обработки звука, вижу, здесь люди в этом разбираются: какие, так сказать, железные, приборы существуют для обработки звука? Софтовых решений, как я понял, много. Но лично для себя я ставлю в преоритет возможность автономной работы, на случай, если винда в самый неподходящий момент коньки отбросила. А она это делать может, есть такой печальный опыт. И еще момент: какая аппаратура пишет на флешки, скажем, с того же синта? Это, опять же, страховка на случай обморока винды, или, не дай бог, крупных поломок по линии компьютерного железа.


----------



## nidogopp43 (10 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте, Василий! Все, о чем Вы спросили... разговор не на один час Я имею ввиду софт, железо, операционка и т.д. Есть сайт профессионалов, думаю там Вы найдете все ответы на заданные вопросы. Для начала читайте, перечитывайте, информации очень много. Не спешите задавать вопросы корифеям, могут случайно зацепитьВот Вам ссылка: Rmmedia.ru


----------



## 78097554323l (17 Сен 2016)

дОБРИЙ ДЕНЬ !

шукаю ноти для ДМШ 1 - 3 і 4 -7  класи поможіть будь ласка з нотами))


----------



## fyfnjkbq553121.- (18 Сен 2016)

78097554323l писал:


> Подберу на слух и запишу в нотах ваше произведение. Пишу ноты на заказ для фортепиано, гитары, вокала и других инструментов. Высылаю бесплатно в качестве примера фрагмент в нотах.


А что если записать нотами Либертанго в исполнени баяниста Айдара Гайнулина?


----------



## 78097554323l (19 Сен 2016)

soundmaster310/ писал:


> Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минус на пьесу "Спешу к тебе", исполнители "Баян-Mix". В архиве, что тут давали, есть плюс, он прилагается. Так же ищется "Либертанго", исполняют они же. Плюс нашел в сети, тоже прилагается. Теперь небольшое отступление от темы в область обработки звука, вижу, здесь люди в этом разбираются: какие, так сказать, железные, приборы существуют для обработки звука? Софтовых решений, как я понял, много. Но лично для себя я ставлю в преоритет возможность автономной работы, на случай, если винда в самый неподходящий момент коньки отбросила. А она это делать может, есть такой печальный опыт. И еще момент: какая аппаратура пишет на флешки, скажем, с того же синта? Это, опять же, страховка на случай обморока винды, или, не дай бог, крупных поломок по линии компьютерного железа.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivankarpovich (19 Сен 2016)

Я смотрю отдел Минусовки превратили в Обсуждаловку


----------



## Andrey Z. (20 Сен 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Я смотрю отдел Минусовки превратили в Обсуждаловку


Чел спросил - чел ответил. Предупреждайте - не подействует - удаляйте. Или "научите" Соундмастера (Василия) создавать свои Темы


----------



## talibanbajan (21 Сен 2016)

а ноты либертанго есть с модуляцией, поделитесь пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (24 Сен 2016)

*En piste les valseurs
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (25 Сен 2016)

ivankarpovich, а плюсик можно в полном объёме? А то по этому фрагментику разучить-то нереально будет.


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Сен 2016)

Да, пожалуйста, но в другом исполнении:


----------



## ilya-bayan. (25 Сен 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Да, пожалуйста, но в другом исполнении:


Очень нужны ноты "Од Києва до Лубен" желательно с крупной обработкой ( или какие есть ), если найдутся поделитесь пожалуйста


----------



## danchielsamuraj (2 Окт 2016)

Друзья доброго времени суток. Подскажите пожалуйста может есть у кого ноты Чардаша исполненного в варианте баян микса для 2х баянов?


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Окт 2016)

*      TOCCO DI MUSETTE*  (VALSER)   musica di: *S.FRANCHI,M. ANZANI,P.GREGIS.*


----------



## Kosthenko (4 Окт 2016)

* SUPER MAMBO *   авторы:  *R.DE ROSSI,-S.CUPELLARO*


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Окт 2016)

Ещё одна *Super
*


----------



## Bodya (6 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйтe!Спасибо огромноe людям,которые пополняют этот сайт очень полезным материалом.Не могу найти “Танец с саблями”Хачатурян (для одного баяна).Кому не сложно,сбросьте,пожалуйста, на [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Окт 2016)

*Танец с саблями
*


----------



## igorevich (8 Окт 2016)

Всем здравствуйте! Может быть у кого-то найдется ноты _*Канона D-dur*_  Иоганна Пахельбеля, буду очень благодарен.


----------



## soundmaster310 (8 Окт 2016)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Ищется минус на такую вот версию вальса "Под небом парижа", исполняет, если не врёт интернет, Пётр Дранга. Так же ищется минус на следующий вальс, вот тут с названием ошибочка вышла. Написано, что это тоже "Под небом Парижа", но это совсем другой вальс. Если кто сумеет раздобыть эти минусовочки, благодарности моей не будет границ.


----------



## Bodya (8 Окт 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> *Танец с саблями. Огромнe спасибо,Иван Карпович!
> *


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Окт 2016)

Вот какие есть:


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Окт 2016)

*La ciumbia
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (14 Окт 2016)

Доброго вечера, друзья. Ищу плюсовки на вот эти пьесы.


----------



## Kosthenko (15 Окт 2016)

soundmaster310/ писал:


> Доброго вечера, друзья. Ищу плюсовки на вот эти пьесы.


        Здравствуйте,Василий! В ютюбе много разных вариантов,я вот для Вас выбрал наиболее яркие и выразительные(на мой взгляд)  два плюсика mp3(Хрустальное украшение  - исполнение Тони Мурена, пассодобль исполняеться на (Rolland(e) Ричардом Ноэль,попробуйте может Вам удасться снять для себя исполнение,в любом случае определяться и решать Вам.Общая справка для пользователей  - нотки этих 2-ух произведений на форуме уже ранее выложены.С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## soundmaster310 (15 Окт 2016)

Доброго дня. Большое спасибо за плюсы. Исполнение снимем, благо в моем синте предусмотрена возможность воспроизведения аудиофайлов с USB-носителя и замедления темпа звучания. Я уже не раз так разучивал: с начала в замедленном темпе на Ямахе, а уже потом в нормальном на аккордеоне.


----------



## soundmaster310 (15 Окт 2016)

Доброго дня, друзья. Ищу минуса вот на эти вальсы.


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Окт 2016)

soundmaster310 () писал:Доброго дня, друзья. Ищу минуса вот на эти вальсы.

Василий,здравствуйте,внимательно просмотрите,там в моих прошлых отправлениях  почтой,к  публикуемому Вами здесь (+)mp3вальса (Домино)  - искомый минус--же есть,и вот прослушайте(+.- mp3) этот пасодобль   *VAMOS*   (Paso  Doble)  Musica di:    *M.TOPO, A.PUGNOTTI, M.SBREGA, L.BACHETTI*


----------



## nidogopp43 (18 Окт 2016)

Приветствую, Камрады! Ищу *оригинальный* минус Яна Табачника "Попурри на темы Петра Лещенко". Может у кого есть?


----------



## vvz (18 Окт 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго дня, друзья. Ищу минуса вот на эти вальсы.


Вальс Домино, вроде.


----------



## Andrey Z. (18 Окт 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> пасодобль   *VAMOS*   (Paso  Doble)


Игорь, минусовый трек дублирует плюсовый...


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Окт 2016)

arangi/ писал:


> пасодобль   *VAMOS*
> 
> 
> Игорь, минусовый трек дублирует плюсовый...


Благодарю,подправил.Оправданий нет.Результат масс.ночных скачиваний и выкладываний.С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## ivankarpovich (19 Окт 2016)

*Ambiance br?silienne 
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Окт 2016)

Доброго дня, друзья. Ищу минуса каких-нибуть зажигательных народных мелодий, послезавтра выступаю на празднике села. Желательно не песни, а какие-нибуть кадрили, наигрыши. Естественно, плюсы тоже желательны.


----------



## Bodya (21 Окт 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Ищется минус на такую вот версию вальса "Под небом парижа", исполняет, если не врёт интернет, Пётр Дранга. Так же ищется минус на следующий вальс, вот тут с названием ошибочка вышла. Написано, что это тоже "Под небом Парижа", но это совсем другой вальс. Если кто сумеет раздобыть эти минусовочки, благодарности моей не будет границ.
> 
> Здравствуйте, этот вальс называется ,вроди, “О,Париж”,классный вальсок,может, у кого-то есть нотки этого вальса в какой-то обработке? Спасибо! [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Окт 2016)

Bodya () писал:soundmaster310 писал:Доброго времени суток, уважаемые друзья. Ищется минус на такую вот версию вальса "Под небом парижа", исполняет, если не врёт интернет, Пётр Дранга. Так же ищется минус на следующий вальс, вот тут с названием ошибочка вышла. Написано, что это тоже "Под небом Парижа", но это совсем другой вальс. Если кто сумеет раздобыть эти минусовочки, благодарности моей не будет границ.

Здравствуйте, этот вальс называется ,вроди, “О,Париж”,классный вальсок,может, у кого-то есть нотки этого вальса в какой-то обработке? Спасибо! [email protected]              *Мой ответ:*  По  памяти  -  произведение ( вроди, “О,Париж”,классный вальсок ),простенькие* нотки и минус* выкладывал у нас на форуме *Иван Карпович*.Они есть.Других или лучших нот этого вальса,я тоже  пока не встречал.Тема актуальна - помню просьбу  по этому произведению - Валерия Сидоренко из Лисичанска.С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## zaharych (21 Окт 2016)

А ноты "Зова сердца" Яна Табачника можно, пожалуйста. на [email protected] виталий


----------



## soundmaster310 (21 Окт 2016)

Доброго утра, друзья. А минусовочку на "Зов сердца" дайте" пожалуйста. Пьеса просто шикарнейшая, не грех в репертуар включить.


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Окт 2016)

soundmaster310/ писал:


> Доброго утра, друзья. А минусовочку на "Зов сердца" дайте" пожалуйста. Пьеса просто шикарнейшая, не грех в репертуар включить.


А поиском не пробовали пользоваться? 
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-64.html#post36372


----------



## soundmaster310 (21 Окт 2016)

Доброго вечера, друзья. На 79-ой странице данной темы выкладывался вальс "Tourniquet", небольшой фрагментик плюса и минус. Так вот вопрос: где полную версию плюса раздобыть-то? По такому кусочку разучить произведение невозможно. Если кто выложит плюс, буду очень благодарен.


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Окт 2016)

*Fisa boogie
*


----------



## zaharych (22 Окт 2016)

*  прошу  вас  скинуть ноты зов сердца ян табачник на [email protected] yandex.ru *


----------



## zaharych (22 Окт 2016)

cкиньте на [email protected]  ноты зов сердца очень надо виталий


----------



## zaharych (23 Окт 2016)

zaharych писал:


> kys.vlas2009 писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь


----------



## zaharych (23 Окт 2016)

ноты зов сердца табачник прошу выслать [email protected] виталий


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Окт 2016)

Уважаемый пользователь, *zaharych*.Поясните мне пожалуйста какова *цель* Ваших *публикаций* этих *произведений:*1)_sheets_a.-astier-duo-accordions_-la-tempete 2 аккрдиона.2)Вар.Сушкина напечат.pdf 3)Malinconia_dяamore(pdf),4)ян табачник тум балалайка  -(Ваши  cообщен№1290,№1295,№1297 ),здесь в разделе (Минусовки)?С уважением,Кosthenko/


----------



## zaharych (24 Окт 2016)

просто в быстром ответе написано выбрать файлы  поэтому  опубликовал эти произведения может у кого то    нет попались под руку   вы мне написали  номера  1290.1295.1297. так вот это моя просьба  если можете то вышлите ноты зов сердца минус и плюс есть


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Окт 2016)

просто в быстром ответе написано выбрать файлы  поэтому  опубликовал эти произведения может у кого то    нет попались под руку   вы мне написали  номера  1290.1295.1297. так вот это моя просьба  если можете то вышлите ноты зов сердца минус и плюс есть.
                                   МОЙ ОТВЕТ:             Уважаемый,zaharych!Я такой-же пользователь как и Вы,разница между нами в том,что  у Вас регистрация на форуме 2009г,а у меня 2012год.Взгляды и подходы к процессу публикаций и размещению материала  разные.Я попробую в простой и познавательной форме  пояснить прописные правила форума.М ы с Вами находимся в разделе (Минусовки),на настоящий момент в этой теме 87 страниц,рекомендую посетить начало и прочесть задумку создателя данной темы (Минусовок) владельца сайта и пройти по всем страницам  до сего дня и изучить кто ,чего. когда  и как   -  выложили( опубликовали).Сам раздел (Минусовок) говорит о себе,сюда  надо выкладывать комплекты(+.-(mp3),ноты) или минуса,плюс ко всему  можно дополнять друг.аранж. и нотами.Теперь о Ваших публикациях в сообщ.№.№ 1290.1295.1297. *это полностью все повторы из нашего форума*,что-бы не быть голословным привожу ссылки: *Цыганочка(Сушкин)* сообщен.№19 от 1.03.2016(Редкие ноты) http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-6715-page-2.html   там файл все цыганочки(rar.5.68- 206 скачиваний.Произвед.*MALINCONIA D’AMORE*   сообщ.№1193 от 19.06.2016(Минусовки) -83 скачивания  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-80.html  *Тумбал.Табачник *http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-72.html   и в заключении La  *Tempete(Astier A/*)  для 2-ух инструментов (по памяти) у нас на форуме нотки выкладывал Евгений Воронцов.Вот такая картина.*Прогресса нет*,а вот на главном франц. сайте музыканты сплотились и за 2.5 года шагнули с 3.5 тысяч за 24 тыс. произведений  в нотном архиве.Все надо делать продумав.Заходите в полез. ссылки, регистрир.на других сайтах,скачивайте подходящий материал,сгрупир. по жанру  и по автору,выверяйте нет ли уже этого материала  у на с в разделах форума и радуйте людей публикуя приятные и хорошие произведения.Давайте начнем наводить порядок с раздела (Минусовок),не допускать всякие обьявления.Существует содержание кнопки ФОРУМА и надо все по своим местам адресовать.Тогда и поисковику легче искать и нам все будет понятнее , а главное доступно.
*zaharych писал:kys.vlas2009 писал:Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*

*большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь    -  * это Ваша цитата из сообщ.№1297,в которой Вы  пишите  фамилию Яна Табачника с маленькой буквы,а свое имя  Виталий - с  большой.Ну и какие -тут могут быть разьяснения,а ведь и Я.Табачник и В.Ковтун и многие другие(под разными псевдонимами) - форум наш иногда посещают и это надо знать и как тогда спрашивать произведение (Зов  сердца).Это называеться просто  бесплатная комедия и хотите чтобы и я в ней принял участие?По части кнопки (Выбрать файлы) - в быстром или любом ответе предназначена для открытия  возможности доступа к Вашему компьютеру (C,D,E +носителям  флеш итд)папкам для загрузки на форум,но это не значит. все чего у Вас будет под рукой Вы нам выгрузите в раздел (Минусовки).Прежде чем чего куда грузить надо хорошо подумать о пользе и последствиях.Желаю Вам выдержки, последовательности в творчестве с ПОЛЬЗОЙ для нашего форума и не плодить двойниковые сообщения и соблюдать правила нашего форума.С уважениеим  - Kosthenko/


----------



## zaharych (26 Окт 2016)

Kosthenko писал:


> просто в быстром ответе написано выбрать файлы  поэтому  опубликовал эти произведения может у кого то    нет попались под руку   вы мне написали  номера  1290.1295.1297. так вот это моя просьба  если можете то вышлите ноты зов сердца минус и плюс есть.
> МОЙ ОТВЕТ:             Уважаемый,zaharych!Я такой-же пользователь как и Вы,разница между нами в том,что  у Вас регистрация на форуме 2009г,а у меня 2012год.Взгляды и подходы к процессу публикаций и размещению материала  разные.Я попробую в простой и познавательной форме  пояснить прописные правила форума.М ы с Вами находимся в разделе (Минусовки),на настоящий момент в этой теме 87 страниц,рекомендую посетить начало и прочесть задумку создателя данной темы (Минусовок) владельца сайта и пройти по всем страницам  до сего дня и изучить кто ,чего. когда  и как   -  выложили( опубликовали).Сам раздел (Минусовок) говорит о себе,сюда  надо выкладывать комплекты(+.-(mp3),ноты) или минуса,плюс ко всему  можно дополнять друг.аранж. и нотами.Теперь о Ваших публикациях в сообщ.№.№ 1290.1295.1297. *это полностью все повторы из нашего форума*,что-бы не быть голословным привожу ссылки: *Цыганочка(Сушкин)* сообщен.№19 от 1.03.2016(Редкие ноты) http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-6715-page-2.html   там файл все цыганочки(rar.5.68- 206 скачиваний.Произвед.*MALINCONIA D’AMORE*   сообщ.№1193 от 19.06.2016(Минусовки) -83 скачивания  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-80.html  *Тумбал.Табачник *http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-72.html   и в заключении La  *Tempete(Astier A/*)  для 2-ух инструментов (по памяти) у нас на форуме нотки выкладывал Евгений Воронцов.Вот такая картина.*Прогресса нет*,а вот на главном франц. сайте музыканты сплотились и за 2.5 года шагнули с 3.5 тысяч за 24 тыс. произведений  в нотном архиве.Все надо делать продумав.Заходите в полез. ссылки, регистрир.на других сайтах,скачивайте подходящий материал,сгрупир. по жанру  и по автору,выверяйте нет ли уже этого материала  у на с в разделах форума и радуйте людей публикуя приятные и хорошие произведения.Давайте начнем наводить порядок с раздела (Минусовок),не допускать всякие обьявления.Существует содержание кнопки ФОРУМА и надо все по своим местам адресовать.Тогда и поисковику легче искать и нам все будет понятнее , а главное доступно.
> *zaharych писал:kys.vlas2009 писал:Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> *большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь    -  * это Ваша цитата из сообщ.№1297,в которой Вы  пишите  фамилию Яна Табачника с маленькой буквы,а свое имя  Виталий - с  большой.Ну и какие -тут могут быть разьяснения,а ведь и Я.Табачник и В.Ковтун и многие другие(под разными псевдонимами) - форум наш иногда посещают и это надо знать и как тогда спрашивать произведение (Зов  сердца).Это называеться просто  бесплатная комедия и хотите чтобы и я в ней принял участие?По части кнопки (Выбрать файлы) - в быстром или любом ответе предназначена для открытия  возможности доступа к Вашему компьютеру (C,D,E +носителям  флеш итд)папкам для загрузки на форум,но это не значит. все чего у Вас будет под рукой Вы нам выгрузите в раздел (Минусовки).Прежде чем чего куда грузить надо хорошо подумать о пользе и последствиях.Желаю Вам выдержки, последовательности в творчестве с ПОЛЬЗОЙ для нашего форума и не плодить двойниковые сообщения и соблюдать правила нашего форума.С уважениеим  - Kosthenko/     Ответ  простой пишите кратко и   не устраивайте порки   посетителям. Вы не только мне так советуете  то рекомендуете пользоваться поисковиком то показываете свое превосходство  будьте проще и люди к вам будут относится с уважением.А было всего то ответить у меня нет этих нот и весь вопрос. Благодарю за положительный ответ  с  уважением  Zaharych  г.Пермь


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Окт 2016)

Есть очень качественные минуса в wav, могу обменять на ноты:https://youtu.be/7dpXonYH9wM;
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ8K2tTNl9I


----------



## Andrey Z. (30 Окт 2016)

Шербургские зонтики


----------



## Andrey Z. (30 Окт 2016)

Шербургские зонтики


----------



## Andrey Z. (30 Окт 2016)

Шербургские зонтики
Плюс: Лолита - Шербурские зонтики (Вспоминай меня)


----------



## Andrey Z. (30 Окт 2016)

Встреча (из кф. Цыган, муз. В. Зубкова)


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Ноя 2016)

*Lucenti stelle
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Ноя 2016)

*Little musette 
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Ноя 2016)

*Fox а Broadway
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (7 Ноя 2016)

Ivankarpovich, а плюс можно полный? У меня спец-принтера, позволяющего распечатать ноты по системе брайля нет, а компьютерной нотной системы не знаю. Программа экранного доступа, будет читать ноты как буквенно-цифровые комбинации, но это мне не поможет в процессе разучивания.


----------



## soundmaster310 (7 Ноя 2016)

Или же, хотя бы, напишите автора произведения, чтобы я мог погуглить насчет плюса.


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Ноя 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Или же, хотя бы, напишите автора произведения, чтобы я мог погуглить насчет плюса.


Послушать можно, набрав на Яндексе -  Fox ? Broadway — K?vin Monnier; https://music.yandex.by/album/2107518/track/18880140?from=serp_autoplay&amp;play=
1


----------



## Andrey Z. (9 Ноя 2016)

slavutich777 писал:


> Искал нотки произведения "Танго смерти" для ф-но,


Скачал с своего "родного" сайта. Горячо рекомендую. Огромная база миди
Jenkins Karl - Palladio allegretto
http://www.midi.ru/song/156916/

И конечно, огромное спасибо Игорю! (автору мастерского мидифайла)


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Ноя 2016)

*CORAGGIOSO*  (Танго)  Musica di:  *V. Zuccarini,M. Topo.          *Примечание:В  zip  запакован полный комлект  + midi)


----------



## Kosthenko (14 Ноя 2016)

Kosthenko/ писал:


> Мелодия из кинофильма (( Рай )) ,называеться (( Парадиз )) , а в народе просто (( Райская мелодия ))


*      * Уважаемые,коллеги!* *к моему сообщ.№895  от  30-12-2014 года  в разделе* Mинусовки*. и персональный сюрприз для Ивана Карповича,я знаю,что он такое любит,захотелось  тоже сделать приятное дело.                               *ANGEL * (Paradis)   Musica di:*D. CORDANI - COBAR -,P. GALASSI - M. PUPPI ,*комплект* Fausto Papetti,*отдельный (вне комплекта (-)и отдельный midi.Играйте на здоровье радуя свое окружение.С уважением  -    Kosthenko/
*
*


----------



## zaharych (15 Ноя 2016)

zaharych писал:


> zaharych писал:kys.vlas2009 писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Ноя 2016)

*Мартовский хоровод
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (18 Ноя 2016)

Доброго всем утра, уважаемые друзья. Думаю, многие мечтали найти минус на "Tiko tiko", максимально приближённый к аранжировке Ковтуна? Если да, то эта мечта у всех осуществилась. Плюс в комплекте.


----------



## soundmaster310 (18 Ноя 2016)

Вечер добрый. Вот ещё немного Итальянской романтики: Автор: Jianluca Bibiani. Название трека: "Nostalgia d'amor". Если здесь это уже выкладывали, прошу прощения за повтор.


----------



## soundmaster310 (19 Ноя 2016)

Вечер добрый. А вот ещё интересный комплект, так сказать, солнечный привет из латинской америки.


----------



## soundmaster310 (19 Ноя 2016)

Ещё подарочек: "Утомленное солнце". Автор минуса неизвестен, но, как мне кажется, писали этот минус по Ковтуну. Плюс в комплекте.


----------



## soundmaster310 (19 Ноя 2016)

И, так сказать, на закуску, вот такой весёленький комплект: "Accordeon Story". Всем творческих успехов; Ну а в данный момент времени, естественно, крепкого сна и спокойной ночи.


----------



## Лабух76 (20 Ноя 2016)

А можно нотки выложить к комплектикам утомлённое солнце иAccordionStory


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Ноя 2016)

День добрый. К сожалению, нотками не располагаю. На тех ресурсах, где всё это было взято, раздела с нотами нет. Да и сам я по большей части на слух подбираю, так как, скорее всего, в брайлевском варианте нот этих произведений нет. Обычной нотной системы, которой пользуются видящие люди, не знаю. В школе для слепых нам преподавали нотную грамоту именно по системе брайля. С компьютерными нотами тоже не работаю, так как не знаю расшифровки буквенно-цифровых комбинаций, которыми ноты обозначаются. В работе с компьютером пользуюсь специализированным программным обеспечением, озвучивающим полностью интерфейс операционной системы и приложений.


----------



## diskriminator3 (20 Ноя 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> День добрый. К сожалению, нотками не располагаю. На тех ресурсах, где всё это было взято, раздела с нотами нет. Да и сам я по большей части на слух подбираю, так как, скорее всего, в брайлевском варианте нот этих произведений нет. Обычной нотной системы, которой пользуются видящие люди, не знаю. В школе для слепых нам преподавали нотную грамоту именно по системе брайля. С компьютерными нотами тоже не работаю, так как не знаю расшифровки буквенно-цифровых комбинаций, которыми ноты обозначаются. В работе с компьютером пользуюсь специализированным программным обеспечением, озвучивающим полностью интерфейс операционной системы и приложений.


----------



## missis (21 Ноя 2016)

Помогите пожалуйста с­ минусом Баян микс - "Шейк-шейк"


----------



## vadim 36 (21 Ноя 2016)

Друзья поделитесь пожалуйста комплектиком "купите бублики "


----------



## diskriminator3 (21 Ноя 2016)

Лабух76 писал:


> А можно нотки выложить к комплектикам утомлённое солнце иAccordionStory


----------



## Andrey Z. (22 Ноя 2016)

Лабух76 писал:


> А можно нотки выложить к комплектикам утомлённое солнце иAccordionStory


----------



## Andrey Z. (22 Ноя 2016)

Утомлённое солнце (переложение для баяна)


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Ноя 2016)

Вечер добрый. Ловите ещё 3 комплектика, как мне кажется, довольно интересные произведения. Авторов, увы, не знаю. Ищу вальс "Свет и тени", комплект. В сети много переслушал, но что-то те аранжировки не ОЧЕНЬ-ТО ОБРАДОВАЛИ. Такое впечатление, что сделаны на каких-то допотопных шарманках типа "Yamaha PSS51".


----------



## alex118 (23 Ноя 2016)

zaharych писал:


> zaharych писал:zaharych писал:kys.vlas2009 писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь


----------



## alex118 (23 Ноя 2016)

alex118 писал:


> zaharych писал:zaharych писал:zaharych писал:kys.vlas2009 писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь


----------



## alex118 (23 Ноя 2016)

alex118 писал:


> zaharych писал:zaharych писал:zaharych писал:kys.vlas2009 писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь


----------



## soundmaster310 (25 Ноя 2016)

Доброго всем утра и отличного настроения. Держите ещё пару комплектов. "American bar": весёленькая свинговая пьеса, и "Arizona". Более задумчивая, и чуть более сложная. На мой взгляд, довольно интересные композиции.


----------



## VikVlDem (25 Ноя 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> и "Arizona". Более задумчивая, и чуть более сложная.


А кто играет Аризону? Или, может знаете, кто композитор этой пьесы?


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Ноя 2016)

VikVlDem писал:


> А кто играет Аризону? Или, может знаете, кто композитор этой пьесы?


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Ноя 2016)

*American bar*


----------



## soundmaster310 (25 Ноя 2016)

Вечер добрый, уважаемые друзья. Кто может подсказать решение вот такой вот задачки: хочу купить дополненную версию минуса Баян-Mix - Смуглянка, в каталоге готовых минусов на сайте http://www.fanerki.com/ эта фонограмма есть, стоит 1.000 рублей. Но вся закавыка в том, что у меня сбербанковская карта "Maestro", на работе мне на неё зарплату перечисляют, и, скорее всего, установлены ограничения переводов на другие карты. У аранжировщиков с "фанерок" карточки Альфа-Банка и Тенькова. Как в этом случае поступить? В сети дополненной версии "Смуглянки" найти не могу, уже все возможные сайты облазил.


----------



## vasnaum (26 Ноя 2016)

soundmaster310 писал: "хочу купить дополненную версию минуса Баян-Mix - Смуглянка"
У меня есть Смуглянка хорошего качества (дам Вам бесплатно или помогу купить на фанерках, есть карта Тинькоф). Я Вам оставил сообщение.


----------



## missis (27 Ноя 2016)

Помогите пожалуйста с минусом Bond - Libertango


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Ноя 2016)

missis писал:


> Помогите пожалуйста с минусом Bond - Libertango


Пожалуйста:


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Ноя 2016)

И ещё:


----------



## missis (28 Ноя 2016)

Помогите пожалуйста найти партитуру  "Ой під вишнею" для ансамбля


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Ноя 2016)

missis/ писал:


> Помогите пожалуйста найти партитуру  "Ой під вишнею" для ансамбля


Уважаемая(мый) missis, этот раздел называется *Минусовки *


----------



## pokrovlad (29 Ноя 2016)

Помогите найти минус к пьесе "Старое банджо",если она существует.


----------



## soundmaster310 (1 Дек 2016)

Утро доброе, друзья. Ловите дополненную версию смуглянки от баян-миксов. Вчера всё-таки решился я купить этот минус. Плюс в комплекте. Всем хорошего настроения и творческих успехов.


----------



## vasnaum (2 Дек 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> soundmaster310 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > soundmaster310 писал:


Спасибо огромное, Василий! 
 Найти бы минус этой вещицы, которую играют мои любимые аккордеонисты на этом сайте под номером 1 : http://naumik.ru/?page_id=40 или послушайте аудио файл моего любимого трио.

С уважением и мира в душе всем.


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Дек 2016)

*Made in swing
*


----------



## Анна Васильевна (5 Дек 2016)

Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть минусовка А.Фоссен-Карусель(Флик-фляк)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3hL2RYP2Lk
Нужна именно с этого видео. Заранее спасибо!


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Дек 2016)

Анна Васильевна писал:


> Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста, может у кого есть минусовка А.Фоссен-Карусель(Флик-фляк)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3hL2RYP2Lk
> Нужна именно с этого видео. Заранее спасибо!


Пожалуйста:


----------



## Анна Васильевна (5 Дек 2016)

Огромное спасибо!!


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Дек 2016)

*Recuerdo  (tango)  music de: A. SOBOL*


----------



## saranine (6 Дек 2016)

Всем здравия! Нужна минусовка Баян-Микс"А я иду шагаю по Москве" С уважением! Почта [email protected]


----------



## soundmaster310 (6 Дек 2016)

Держите, полный комплект. Минусовка с прописанной партией второго баяна.


----------



## saranine (8 Дек 2016)

soundmaster310 () писал:Держите, полный комплект. Минусовка с прописанной партией второго баяна.

Спасибо!


----------



## saranine (9 Дек 2016)

saranine писал:


> soundmaster310 () писал:Держите, полный комплект. Минусовка с прописанной партией второго баяна.
> 
> Спасибо!


Может Вы богаты и у вас есть минус Баян- Микс берегись автомобиля?


----------



## saranine (9 Дек 2016)

Дорогие коллеги и друзья! Поделитесь минусом вальса из кф Берегись автомобиля в исполнении Баян-Микс


----------



## pokrovlad (9 Дек 2016)

Евгений51 писал:


> сколько будет стоить съем минуса? например "у моря у синего моря"


----------



## vasnaum (10 Дек 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Утро доброе, друзья. Ловите дополненную версию смуглянки от баян-миксов. Вчера всё-таки решился я купить этот минус. Плюс в комплекте. Всем хорошего настроения и творческих успехов.


Доброе утро всем! Благодарю Василия! Может у кого есть минус Смуглянки Дранги ? С уважением ко всем и мира в душе, Василий


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Дек 2016)

pokrovlad писал:


> Евгений51 писал:сколько будет стоить съем минуса? например "у моря у синего моря"


----------



## Евгений51 (10 Дек 2016)

[email protected] пишите. в 4 раза дешевле чем обычно в сети.


----------



## soundmaster310 (11 Дек 2016)

Вечер добрый. Прошу откликнуться владельцев маломерных аккордеонов типа "Roland FR1X". Как вы выходите из ситуации, когда нужно играть какое-нибуть серьёзное произведение, скажем, "Представление о париже", а диапазона клавиатуры не хватает? Делаете специальное переложение для таких аккордеонов, или есть ещё какие хитрости?


----------



## vasnaum (12 Дек 2016)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Вечер добрый. Прошу откликнуться владельцев маломерных аккордеонов типа "Roland FR1X". Как вы выходите из ситуации, когда нужно играть какое-нибудь серьёзное произведение, скажем, "Представление о Париже", а диапазона клавиатуры не хватает? Делаете специальное переложение для таких аккордеонов, или есть ещё какие хитрости?


Я лично делаю переложения для своего инструмента Вельтмастер-Метеор 3/4 (соль малой октавы — ми 3-й октавы) и неплохо получается. Примеры скоро можно будет посмотреть на сайте: www.naumik.ru С уважением и мира в душе, Василий


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Дек 2016)

vasnaum писал:


> Доброе утро всем! Благодарю Василия! Может у кого есть минус Смуглянки Дранги ? С уважением ко всем и мира в душе, Василий


Есть такой комплект:


----------



## vasnaum (12 Дек 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> vasnaum писал:Доброе утро всем! Благодарю Василия! Может у кого есть минус Смуглянки Дранги ? С уважением ко всем и мира в душе, Василий
> Есть такой комплект:


Благодарю. Хороший комплектик. Было интересно сверить оригинал нот Смуглянки с собственным съемом нот.


----------



## zaharych (18 Дек 2016)

скиньте ноты Ян Табачник - Зов сердца  на [email protected] Виталий очень прошу  г.Пермь


----------



## usi (20 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане. Приближается Новый год, нет ли у кого что нибудь такого. новогоднего?


----------



## zaharych (23 Дек 2016)

zaharych писал:


> скиньте ноты Ян Табачник - Зов сердца  на [email protected] Виталий очень прошу  г.Пермь


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Дек 2016)

*С наступающим Новым годом, уважаемые коллеги!
*Brise Napolitaine


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Дек 2016)

Жизнь продолжаеться  и  я  тоже присоединяюсь к* Новогодним поздравлениям Иван* *Карповича!!*!*Всем здоровья,успехов,благополучия,мира и единения в Новом  2017 году* и  хотелось,чтобы все самое плохое то,что произошло   -  *никогда не повторилось!*С народом хочу поделиться вот такой подборкой: *Попурри на общеизвестные  класс.танго* от замечательного довольно молодого и очень талантливого итальянского аранжировщика  *А.Simon*.Буду рад и признателен всем кто воспользуется данным комплектом.Материал актуален  всегда и подьемен даже начинающим.Всем хорошего настроения.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## vasnaum (29 Дек 2016)

pokrovlad писал:


> Евгений51 писал:сколько будет стоить съем минуса? например "у моря у синего моря"


У меня слепой товарищ зарабатывает на жизнь съемом минусов и написанием минусов на заказ. вот пример его творчества. Кусочек минуса к Альбинони "Адажио Золотая флейта" Плюс этого Адажио Альбинони и фрагмент нот можно прослушать на сайте : http://naumik.ru/?page_id=18 под № 1  Может поддержим этого человека к Новому Году, купим его мастерскую работу - минус к адажио?


----------



## Kosthenko (29 Дек 2016)

*Дополнение* к моему сообщению №1372 от 28-12-2016,а также к сообщен.№№ 821.822.823.824826.827  от 29-30.(09-2014) авторы:*alexvik,Иван Карпович*  - стр.55-56.(касаемо  всех перечислен. сообщений раздела  *Минусовки*)
 * BESAME MUCHO MEDLEY*   транскрипция:  * A Simone.*


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Дек 2016)

И ещё один минус: *Besame mucho
*


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Дек 2016)

*Volteggiando*  (valzer)  music:  *Alfredo Lafardo*


----------



## vasnaum (31 Дек 2016)

ivankarpovich писал:


> *С наступающим Новым годом, уважаемые коллеги!
> *Brise Napolitaine


----------



## vasnaum (31 Дек 2016)

*С наступающим Новым годом, всех музыкантов и педагогов!
*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям ivankarpovich и выкладываю  минус "Тико-тико". Другие варианты минусов "Тико-тико" есть под номером 11 на сайте : http://naumik.ru/?page_id=18


----------



## Andrey Z. (1 Янв 2017)

vasnaum писал:


> Другие варианты минусов "Тико-тико" есть под номером 11 на сайте : http://naumik.ru/?page_id=18
> 
> На этом сайте многие демо уже давно не демо  и в сети есть их полные комплекты - ноты, - и +


----------



## vasnaum (1 Янв 2017)

arangi писал:


> vasnaum писал:Другие варианты минусов "Тико-тико" есть под номером 11 на сайте : http://naumik.ru/?page_id=18
> 
> На этом сайте многие демо уже давно не демо  и в сети есть их полные комплекты - ноты, - и +


----------



## vasnaum (1 Янв 2017)

Спасибо! Это хорошо, что многое есть в сети! Но я не нашел, поэтому и платил за те минуса и ноты, что мне нравятся и что можно играть на сцене. С уважением и мира в душе, Василий


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Янв 2017)

*Сoncertango*  (Bachatango)   авторы: *D.Budelacci,F.Foschini,A.Benazzi/*


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Янв 2017)

*HERMOSO*   (tango) musica di:* M.Di Giovanni,A. di Leonola,L.Lombardelli,M.Topo/*


----------



## Kosthenko (9 Янв 2017)

Василий vasnaum  и Владимир Лабух76 вдохновили на  зимние каникулы!                                                        *VALZER  DI  MEZZANOTTE*  автор: *F.Amodio ,аранж. P.Bagnasco*
Примечание: В архиве zip запаковано  -  (+.-(mp3)),.Pdf(Do,Mib,Pag(1-4 jpg),midi,1,2,txt(ютюб+ссылка на персон. сайт P.Bagnasco)


----------



## vvz (10 Янв 2017)

zaharych писал:


> скиньте ноты Ян Табачник - Зов сердца  на [email protected] Виталий очень прошу  г.Пермь


Там на 2.56 пара секунд идет какой-то сбой - вкрапление чего-то другого и в -, и в +. 
А так, вещь цепляет, очень мелодичная и оригинальная...


----------



## leonidzet (10 Янв 2017)

вроде такой еще не было, делюсь


----------



## alex118 (10 Янв 2017)

vvz писал:


> zaharych писал:   скиньте ноты Ян Табачник - Зов сердца  на [email protected] Виталий очень прошу  г.Пермь
> 
> 
> Там на 2.56 пара секунд идет какой-то сбой - вкрапление чего-то другого и в -, и в +.
> А так, вещь цепляет, очень мелодичная и оригинальная...


http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/components/modules/download.php?id=5250


----------



## artemiy_1991 (11 Янв 2017)

Уважаемые коллеги,помогите пожалуйста,я как то на форме наткнулся на человека который выкладывал ссылку на фалообменник с нотами и минусами,там было куча минусов и нот таких исполнителей как Дранго,Баян Микс и другие. У меня ноут полетел и с ним все ноты и минуса которые я скачивал от туда,а найти на форуме это сообщение с ссылкой я не могу,если кто натыкался на этого человека и видел его сообщение пожалуйста дайте ссылку. Там была ссылка на Яндекс диск на сколько я помню.


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Янв 2017)

artemiy_1991 () писал:Уважаемые коллеги,помогите пожалуйста,я как то на форме наткнулся на человека который выкладывал ссылку на фалообменник с нотами и минусами,там было куча минусов и нот таких исполнителей как Дранго,Баян Микс и другие. У меня ноут полетел и с ним все ноты и минуса которые я скачивал от туда,а найти на форуме это сообщение с ссылкой я не могу,если кто натыкался на этого человека и видел его сообщение пожалуйста дайте ссылку. Там была ссылка на Яндекс диск на сколько я помню.                                                          *Мой ответ *  *sasha1997  Александр Вязов и там в сообщении есть 2 ссылки одна в VK.  - а вторая  к Яндекс-д...    и они обе живы,но содержание имиеет травмы некоторых папок,к сожалению.Удачи! С уважением  -   Kostheko/*


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Янв 2017)

*IL MIO TANGO * MUSICA   DI:   *W.CATARSI*


----------



## dmitriy123 (12 Янв 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> Kosthenko написал(а):
> 
> 
> > *IL MIO TANGO * MUSICA   DI:   *W.CATARSI*
> ...


----------



## vasnaum (14 Янв 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> Василий vasnaum  и Владимир Лабух76 вдохновили на  зимние каникулы!


Это хорошо! Спасибо Вам за Ваш труд! Спасибо и за подборку самб.                     
С уважением и мира в душе, Василий Наумик


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Янв 2017)

Доброго дня всем, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минус на "Облака" в исполнении баян-миксов, именно вот такую версию. Если есть дополненная, тогда вообще здорово. Плюс прилагается.


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Янв 2017)

Kosthenko () писал:dermenzimari () писал:studiotsv писал:спасибо за оперативную помощПоделитесь, пожалуйста минусом к Indifference T Mуrena -Дж.Коломбо Мой  адресс [email protected]  или здесь на сайте





Уважаемые,коллеги! Дополняю  своим сообщением  одновременно  все  сообщения№1(автор - accordionn),№3(автор - DmitrySokolowsky),№4(автор - vev)   -  темы: (Форум - общ.раздел - обмен раздача (Valse - muzet Indifference) или переход по ссылке:  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-1773.html   ,а также  свое сообщ.№1078 от 31-01-2016г.в разделе (Минусовоки - стр72),переход по ссылке: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-72.html . В zip(е) запаковано(+,-,4 варианта нот  в Pdf/в т.ч.1 ориг.итал.вар.),*Примечание*: Все мои, приводимые лично мною  ссылки и файлы находятья в рабочем состоянии и  вчера полностью  проверены на работоспособность и на  предмет конкретного скачивания  c разделов  и тем форума по состоянию на 27-01-2017г...С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## missis (29 Янв 2017)

Ищу ноти Ветерок" Закар  народний танець  Помогите пожалуйста


----------



## kumhata (29 Янв 2017)

Доброго времени суток! У кого-нибудь есть минусовка и ноты для аккордеона "Пусть бегут неуклюже", если есть, скиньте, буду очень благодарен!


----------



## soundmaster310 (1 Фев 2017)

Вечер добрый. В сети нашёл одну довольно-таки интересную пьесу, предлагаю вашему вниманию. Минус писал сам, так как в сети нашёлся только 1, да и тот бедноват: барабан, бас да ритм-гитара. Минус выкладываю неполный. Если кому понравится, пишите на почту, полная версия платная. Писать сюда: [email protected]


----------



## Andrey Z. (1 Фев 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Здесь 4 варианта "Чёрного Орфея" в формате midi


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Фев 2017)

А у меня есть вот такой вариант для 2-х инструментов:


----------



## leonidzet (8 Фев 2017)

kumhata писал:


> Доброго времени суток! У кого-нибудь есть минусовка и ноты для аккордеона "Пусть бегут неуклюже", если есть, скиньте, буду очень благодарен!


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Фев 2017)

*Кумпарсита* Табачника


----------



## soundmaster310 (19 Фев 2017)

Доброго дня всем. Ищу дополненную версию минуса Баян-Mix - Лезгинка. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## soundmaster310 (21 Фев 2017)

Вечер добрый, друзья. Что можете посоветовать для игры на свадьбах, корпоративах, юбилеях и так далее? Желательно комплекты, плюс и минус. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## holina.t (23 Фев 2017)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Иван Карпович, с праздником! Ноток этих нет?


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Фев 2017)

День добрый. Друзья, дайте, пожалуйста, нормальный плюс Яна Табачника "Зов сердца". У меня есть 1 вариант, но там в концовке вклинивается какая-то другая песня, файл битый. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## ivankarpovich (24 Фев 2017)

holina.t писал:


> ivankarpovich писал:Иван Карпович, с праздником! Ноток этих нет?


Есть, а какие?


----------



## soundmaster310 (3 Мар 2017)

День добрый. Нужен хороший минус лезгинки. Завтра пригласили на юбилей, надо чего-нибуть такого танцевального задать публике.


----------



## usi (5 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> День добрый. Друзья, дайте, пожалуйста, нормальный плюс Яна Табачника "Зов сердца". У меня есть 1 вариант, но там в концовке вклинивается какая-то другая песня, файл битый. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## soundmaster310 (5 Мар 2017)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Если кому понравится предлагаемое мной произведение, минус покупаем, 1000 руб. Здесь выкладываю только демку минуса, плюс, естественно, полный. Желающие купить пишут сюда: [email protected] Я сообщаю реквизиты для перевода, и, как только получу СМС-уведомление, тут же высылаю полный вариант минуса.


----------



## vev (6 Мар 2017)

*Господа, *
я конечно же дико извиняюсь, но коммерческая информация будет нещадно удаляться. Увы, но правила есть правила...
Хочется что-то продавать - используйте ЛС


----------



## vasnaum (6 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Если кому понравится предлагаемое мной произведение, минус покупаем, 1000 руб. Здесь выкладываю только демку минуса, плюс, естественно, полный. Желающие купить пишут сюда: [email protected] Я сообщаю реквизиты для перевода, и, как только получу СМС-уведомление, тут же высылаю полный вариант минуса.


А кто хочет ноты пьесы "Аккордеонист" пишите на емайл: [email protected]


----------



## hbolshoi (6 Мар 2017)

Если есть Марк Тишман Времена минус, то скинте на почту [email protected]


----------



## zaharych (7 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Если кому понравится предлагаемое мной произведение, минус покупаем, 1000 руб. Здесь выкладываю только демку минуса, плюс, естественно, полный. Желающие купить пишут сюда: [email protected] Я сообщаю реквизиты для перевода, и, как только получу СМС-уведомление, тут же высылаю полный вариант минуса.


----------



## soundmaster310 (7 Мар 2017)

Zaharich, не совсем понял смысл вашего сообщения. Если заинтересовались, пишите на адрес, который я публиковал в сообщении с демкой минуса.


----------



## feraru (14 Мар 2017)

Добрый вечер,  я в этом форуме новичок, поделитесь нотами и  минусовками для аккордеона, буду очень благодарен. [email protected]


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2017)

*feraru*,

Знаете, что такое "шведский стол "? 
Здесь точно так же: подходим к столу, смотрим, чего хочется и накладываем... 
ознакомьтесь для начала хотя бы...


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Мар 2017)

*Dubai
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Мар 2017)

Vienois. Довольно интересный вальс.


----------



## soundmaster310 (23 Мар 2017)

А вот ещё одна версия неувядающего хита "Tico-Tico". Комплект.


----------



## ivankarpovich (23 Мар 2017)

*Adios tango*


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> А вот ещё одна версия неувядающего хита "Tico-Tico". Комплект.


Коллеги, Василий этот вариант "Тико-тико" кто исполняет?


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Мар 2017)

Утро доброе, уважаемые друзья. Честно говоря, не знаю. Нашёл случайно, в соц-сетях.


----------



## ivankarpovich (24 Мар 2017)

*Cha cha sympa
*


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Мар 2017)

Доброго утра всем. Ivankarpovich, а можно полный плюсик, пожалуйста. Очень интересная композиция, понравилась. А по такому фрагментику, естественно, не разучить. Прилагаемые ноты не подойдут, так как я компьютерной нотной системы не знаю, а специального принтера, позволяющего распечатать их шрифтом брайля нет, очень дорого он стоит.


----------



## ivankarpovich (24 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго утра всем. Ivankarpovich, а можно полный плюсик, пожалуйста.


К сожалению, нет


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Мар 2017)

Что же, печально, однако. Очень жаль.


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Мар 2017)

Вечер добрый, друзья. У кого есть вариант "Tico-tico",
подходящий для исполнения на небольшом аккордеоне, типа моего "Roland FR1X"?
Нужен и плюс, и минус. Очень буду благодарен.


----------



## Andrey Z. (26 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Утро доброе, уважаемые друзья. Честно говоря, не знаю. Нашёл случайно, в соц-сетях.


Eric Bouvelle - Tico-Tico
Альбом "The Best of Accordion, Vol. 1" Eric Bouvelle 2015


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Вечер добрый, друзья. У кого есть вариант "Tico-tico"


Ещё 3 варианта (в 3 качество низкое)


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Мар 2017)

soundmaster310 () писал:


----------



## soundmaster310 (28 Мар 2017)

День добрый, уважаемые друзья. Дайте, пожалуйста, полный плюс пьесы "petite balade",
минус я скачивал здесь, но, непонятно по какой причине, плюс оказался сильно порезан. Разучивать невозможно.


----------



## soundmaster310 (3 Апр 2017)

Утро доброе, уважаемые друзья. Предлагаю комплект: "Снежинки падают". Demo-фрагмент минуса и плюс. Подойдёт для исполнения дуэтом" саксофон +аккордеон, дудук +аккордеон и так далее. Полный минус стоит 1.000 руб. Обращаться на почту: [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Апр 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Утро доброе, уважаемые друзья. Предлагаю комплект: "Снежинки падают". Demo-фрагмент минуса и плюс. Подойдёт для исполнения дуэтом" саксофон +аккордеон, дудук +аккордеон и так далее. Полный минус стоит 1.000 руб. Обращаться на почту: [email protected]


А как вы уважаемый будете реагировать, если на каждую вашу просьбу дать тот или иной комплект будут просить деньги ?


----------



## soundmaster310 (3 Апр 2017)

Эти минусовки- результат моего труда, а не спёртая из сети халява. И труд этот довольно-таки большой. Вот вы, Ivankarpovich, что, вот так, даром раздаёте миллионам пользователей созданные вами минусовки? Простите, НЕ ВЕРЮ! Господь вам судья, забирайте. Плюсы в моих предыдущих постах.


----------



## Евгений51 (3 Апр 2017)

ivankarpovich писал:


> soundmaster310 писал:
> 
> А как вы уважаемый будете реагировать, если на каждую вашу просьбу дать тот или иной комплект будут просить деньги ?
> Иван Карпович, сделать хороший минус Это месяц тяжёлой работы. Не надо стыдить человека, за то, что он умеет и прекрасно умеет. Это не содранные минуса с одного сайта и выложенные на другой.


----------



## vasnaum (3 Апр 2017)

Евгений51/ писал:


> ivankarpovich писал:soundmaster310 писал:
> 
> А как вы уважаемый будете реагировать, если на каждую вашу просьбу дать тот или иной комплект будут просить деньги ?
> Иван Карпович, сделать хороший минус Это месяц тяжёлой работы. Не надо стыдить человека, за то, что он умеет и прекрасно умеет. Это не содранные минуса с одного сайта и выложенные на другой.


Зря обидели слепого человека. У него это может быть единственный способ, чтобы выжить в этом зрячем и глухим к чужим страданиям жестоком мире - писать минуса и предлагать их по символической цене


----------



## VikVlDem (3 Апр 2017)

Может, можно создать на форуме специальный раздел, в котором люди, пишущие минусовки, сочиняющие музыку, могли бы предлагать свои работы, услуги или свои авторские ноты всем желающим их приобрести? Каждому по труду... Для кого-то это хобби, а кому-то кусок хлеба...  Сразу скажу, мне это лично не надо, но, наверняка, для многих творческих людей это было бы полезно...    
    А когда они что-то заработают с помощью форума, вполне возможно, и на содержание форума деньги какие-то пришлют...


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Апр 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Эти минусовки- результат моего труда, а не спёртая из сети халява. И труд этот довольно-таки большой. Вот вы, Ivankarpovich, что, вот так, даром раздаёте миллионам пользователей созданные вами минусовки? Простите, НЕ ВЕРЮ!


И зря не верите. Я знаю, какой это труд. Но не найдёте ни одного человека в сети или вообще в Мире, у кого бы я попросил деньги за минуса. А хотите зарабатывать - никто не против, создайте отдельную тему и творите на здоровье!
И поверьте, обидеть Вас я совершенно не хотел. Но, как я понял, всё-таки обидел. Поэтому - простите меня!


----------



## xhfujd (4 Апр 2017)

Было бы неплохо если если появилась тема где можно купить или заказать  КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ МИНУС, где за плату "содрали" бы ту или иную мелодию или пьесу.


----------



## holina.t (4 Апр 2017)

VikVlDem писал:


> Может, можно создать на форуме специальный раздел, в котором люди, пишущие минусовки, сочиняющие музыку, могли бы предлагать свои работы, услуги или свои авторские ноты всем желающим их приобрести? Каждому по труду... Для кого-то это хобби, а кому-то кусок хлеба...  Сразу скажу, мне это лично не надо, но, наверняка, для многих творческих людей это было бы полезно...
> А когда они что-то заработают с помощью форума, вполне возможно, и на содержание форума деньги какие-то пришлют...


----------



## holina.t (4 Апр 2017)

Полностью согласна


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2017)

*Хотелось бы внести ясность:*

*коммерция не очень здесь приветствуется. Есть правила, рекламировать и продавать здесь бесплатно нельзя. На активность Soudmaster пока смотрю сквозь пальцы, учитывая его проблемы со зрением...*


----------



## usi (4 Апр 2017)

По поводу продажи минусов. Уважаемые форумчане, на это деле вы капитал не сделаете. Баянно-аккордеонное искусство на данный момент у нас в стране в полной ж...е. Если кто то против - загляните в музыкальные училища. Остались, так сказать , народники времен СССР. Если хотите продавать минусы, делайте свои сайты и не парте людям мозги. Спасибо за понимание. А ИвануКарповичу здоровья и творческих успехов.


----------



## xhfujd (5 Апр 2017)

При всем моем уважении, 90% минусов,которые выкладываются на форуме очень низкого качества.Многие еще в прошлом веке устарели.Они для домашнего пользования.


----------



## olegoleg19742 (5 Апр 2017)

xhfujd (05.04.2017, 07:00) писал:


> При всем моем уважении, 90% минусов,которые выкладываются на форуме очень низкого качества.Многие еще в прошлом веке устарели.Они для домашнего пользования.


Шара-она такая...


----------



## soundmaster310 (6 Апр 2017)

Olegoleg19742, поясните смысл своей фразы: "Шара- она такая". Не совсем понял её значение. Что подразумевается под понятием "шара"?


----------



## olegoleg19742 (6 Апр 2017)

soundmaster310 (06.04.2017, 12:23) писал:


> Olegoleg19742, поясните смысл своей фразы: "Шара- она такая". Не совсем понял её значение. Что подразумевается под понятием "шара"


https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D1%88%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%83
То же,что и халява.


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Апр 2017)

*La Bionda* (polca)  music: * S.FRANCHI,M.ANZANI,P.GRECIS*


----------



## sgoryachih (25 Апр 2017)

Доброго всем вечера! Где-то, когда-то, возможно, даже здесь скачал эту плюсовку. Называется "Юмореска". Но не знаю, кто автор. Может быть кто-то узнает? Хотелось бы, найти ноты и минус.


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Апр 2017)

*Белой акации
*


----------



## sgoryachih (29 Апр 2017)

sgoryachih/ писал:


> Доброго всем вечера! Где-то, когда-то, возможно, даже здесь скачал эту плюсовку. Называется "Юмореска". Но не знаю, кто автор. Может быть кто-то узнает? Хотелось бы, найти ноты и минус.


Вопрос закрыт. Автор пьесы - Куревлев, аранжировка Новоселова.


----------



## arab8255 (1 Май 2017)

sgoryachih писал:


> Доброго всем вечера! Где-то, когда-то, возможно, даже здесь скачал эту плюсовку. Называется "Юмореска". Но не знаю, кто автор. Может быть кто-то узнает? Хотелось бы, найти ноты и минус.


Доброго.Это автор Новосёлов Алексей из Омска это из сборника его


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Май 2017)

*  TU ERES*   ( bachatango )   music di:* С.PICHETTO,A.VALERIO                                                                                                        *


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Май 2017)

*MENESTRELLO* (valzer) music: *СARLO VENTURI*


----------



## askold (18 Май 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго дня всем, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минус на "Облака" в исполнении баян-миксов, именно вот такую версию. Если есть дополненная, тогда вообще здорово. Плюс прилагается.


Доброе время суток ! Поделитесь пажалуйсто )) если нашли такой минус. . Спасибо за внимание.


----------



## askold (18 Май 2017)

Дорое время суток, господа музыканты! А нет ли у кого комплекта баян микса на песни золотое кольцо ? Спасио за внимание. .


----------



## serega 195804 (19 Май 2017)

Может у кого появились ноты Зов сердца?


----------



## Kosthenko (20 Май 2017)

serega 195804 () писал:Может у кого появились ноты Зов сердца? "                                                                 Здравствуйте,serega195804! Эти *ноты выложены* здесь  давно,скачиваний 107 , -  в разделе Минусовки,автор снятия нот и сообщения * alex118 */  cообщен.№1334  от  24-11-2016 /  *cтр №89  или перейти по ссылке: *  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-89.html                           С уважением   -  Kosthenko/


----------



## zaharych (20 Май 2017)

alex118 писал:


> alex118 писал:zaharych писал:zaharych писал:zaharych писал:kys.vlas2009 писал:*Ян Табачник - Зов сердца*
> 
> большое спасибо за мелодию табачника зов сердца а где же ноты Виталий Пермь это ноты выписка из партитуры а не ноты  обработанные для аккордиона  всей мелодии зов сердца спасибо что хоть что то  СПАСИБО zacharych  Пермь


----------



## serega 195804 (22 Май 2017)

Спасибо! Нашел.


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Май 2017)

*ZORAIDE* (mazurka)  music di: *W.GIANNARELLI.M.Caligaris.L.Pietrelli.*


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Май 2017)

*GIGA *(Fox) music:*D.Bernardi,M.Fendenzi.*


----------



## MUZPROM (26 Май 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> serega 195804 () писал:Может у кого появились ноты Зов сердца? "                                                                 Здравствуйте,serega195804! Эти *ноты выложены* здесь  давно,скачиваний 107 , -  в разделе Минусовки,автор снятия нот и сообщения * alex118 */  cообщен.№1334  от  24-11-2016 /  *cтр №89  или перейти по ссылке: *  http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-21-page-89.html                           С уважением   -  Kosthenko/


----------



## MUZPROM (26 Май 2017)

Таки где же ноты?  Там нет... Только  минус и плюс!  Если можно Скиньте на  [email protected]    (СПАСИБО!)


----------



## Kosthenko (26 Май 2017)

MUZPROM () писал:Таки где же ноты?  Там нет... Только  минус и плюс!                    Здравствуйте,Юрий! Специально выполнил  два обьединен.скриншота для тех кто просто обязан уметь,знать и пользоваться правильно форматом форума. На фото все показано стрелками,надеюсь на доступность понимания.Там все просто. Надо перейти механически листая раздел Минусовок на стр.№89 в сообщение№1334 или кликнуть по мною приводимой переходной ссылке в моем сообщен.№1458 от20-05-2017.Затем,подведите курсор к надписи Зов Сердца и увидете появившуюся подчеркнутость надписи(активность для скачивания).Далее кликаете и все.Надо научиться не читать ПУСТЫЕ СООБЩЕНИЯ наших пользователей - писателей.Я тоже не пойму зачем зря сотрясать воздух попусту на форуме.Толку от этого никакого,только вред.После Троицы ,в соответствующем разделе я поделюсь своим опытом в порядке публикации и предотвращения пустых неудачных постов,там есть изюминка. А  пока все по скриншоту,с пользой дела и для других.Надо самостоятельно скачать,ноты я проверил,они на месте,а чего-же толку от того,если я пришлю.Вы так никогда не научитесь самостоятельному скачиванию.Успеха!С уважением  -   Kosthenko/


----------



## zaharych (4 Июн 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> MUZPROM () писал:Таки где же ноты?  Там нет... Только  минус и плюс!                    Здравствуйте,Юрий! Специально выполнил  два обьединен.скриншота для тех кто просто обязан уметь,знать и пользоваться правильно форматом форума. На фото все показано стрелками,надеюсь на доступность понимания.Там все просто. Надо перейти механически листая раздел Минусовок на стр.№89 в сообщение№1334 или кликнуть по мною приводимой переходной ссылке в моем сообщен.№1458 от20-05-2017.Затем,подведите курсор к надписи Зов Сердца и увидете появившуюся подчеркнутость надписи(активность для скачивания).Далее кликаете и все.Надо научиться не читать ПУСТЫЕ СООБЩЕНИЯ наших пользователей - писателей.Я тоже не пойму зачем зря сотрясать воздух попусту на форуме.Толку от этого никакого,только вред.После Троицы ,в соответствующем разделе я поделюсь своим опытом в порядке публикации и предотвращения пустых неудачных постов,там есть изюминка. А  пока все по скриншоту,с пользой дела и для других.Надо самостоятельно скачать,ноты я проверил,они на месте,а чего-же толку от того,если я пришлю.Вы так никогда не научитесь самостоятельному скачиванию.Успеха!С уважением  -   Kosthenko/


----------



## zaharych (4 Июн 2017)

Спасибо дорогой  -   раньше учителем работал. ,  Что толку что  Вы выложили эту схему организуйте уроки , а здесь  все не четко  и без  микроскопа ничего не понять.  Я уже писал что выложенные ноты это  ноты   снятые с  партитуры неужели нет ни у кого нот зов сердца Яна Табачника для аккордиона спасибо  с уважением Zaharych.


----------



## alex66 (5 Июн 2017)

*Pavlo*, имеется-ли у Вас минус =Cumbia libre=  Если есть, то умоляю Вас пришлите по адресу: [email protected]     А если Вас что-либо интересует, то с Радостью поделюсь!   Александр 5 июня 2017


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Июн 2017)

alex66 писал:


> *Pavlo*, имеется-ли у Вас минус =Cumbia libre=  Если есть, то умоляю Вас пришлите по адресу: [email protected]     А если Вас что-либо интересует, то с Радостью поделюсь!   Александр 5 июня 2017


Отправил


----------



## zaharych (8 Июн 2017)

если вас интересует  то слушайте и играй те  и минус  минуса


----------



## zaharych (8 Июн 2017)

и еще получите очень красиво и несложно


----------



## soundmaster310 (19 Июн 2017)

Доброй ночи, друзья. Представляю на ваш суд своё творчество. Альбом "На крыльях вдохновения", 10 композиций. Список: 01 Под небом Парижа. 02 Забвение. 03 Tico tico. 04 Смуглянка. 05 Cocosamba. 06 Орфей. 07 Santa nana. 08 Bamboleo. 09 Удача. 10 Cumparsita. Приятного прослушивания. Скачать с яндекс-диска: https://yadi.sk/d/q55JCIlX3KEeks


----------



## zaharych (20 Июн 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброй ночи, друзья. Представляю на ваш суд своё творчество. Альбом "На крыльях вдохновения", 10 композиций. Список: 01 Под небом Парижа. 02 Забвение. 03 Tico tico. 04 Смуглянка. 05 Cocosamba. 06 Орфей. 07 Santa nana. 08 Bamboleo. 09 Удача. 10 Cumparsita. Приятного прослушивания. Скачать с яндекс-диска: https://yadi.sk/d/q55JCIlX3KEeks


Большое Вам спасибо за сборник  хорошая подборка есть вкус - желательно бы если есть ноты   ЗАБВЕНИЕ и УДАЧА  приятного знакомства [email protected]


----------



## zaharych (20 Июн 2017)

zaharych писал:


> soundmaster310 писал:Доброй ночи, друзья. Представляю на ваш суд своё творчество. Альбом "На крыльях вдохновения", 10 композиций. Список: 01 Под небом Парижа. 02 Забвение. 03 Tico tico. 04 Смуглянка. 05 Cocosamba. 06 Орфей. 07 Santa nana. 08 Bamboleo. 09 Удача. 10 Cumparsita. Приятного прослушивания. Скачать с яндекс-диска: https://yadi.sk/d/q55JCIlX3KEeksБольшое Вам спасибо за сборник  хорошая подборка есть вкус - желательно бы если есть ноты   ЗАБВЕНИЕ и УДАЧА  приятного знакомства [email protected]   Спасибо  Забвение я уже нашел  могу поделиться


----------



## soundmaster310 (20 Июн 2017)

Нот, к сожалению, нет.


----------



## Andrey Z. (20 Июн 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброй ночи, друзья. Представляю на ваш суд своё творчество. Альбом "На крыльях вдохновения"


Василий, замечательный альбом! А какой инструмент?


----------



## zaharych (21 Июн 2017)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Нот, к сожалению, нет.


ноты МЕЧТА - ODLIVION я выложил играйте


----------



## zaharych (21 Июн 2017)

zaharych писал:


> soundmaster310 писал:Нот, к сожалению, нет.ноты МЕЧТА - ODLIVION я выложил играйте


----------



## zaharych (21 Июн 2017)

zaharych писал:


> zaharych писал:soundmaster310 писал:Нот, к сожалению, нет.ноты МЕЧТА - ODLIVION я выложил играйте


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Июн 2017)

Дополнение К сообщен.№1473.№1479 06-2017                                          Здравствуйте,zaharych!Вес файла в формате docx  в сообщ.№1479 от 21-06-2017  ( Утомлен.солнце) аранж.В.Ковтун, очень большой по общ.весу, более 5 мегобайт. я переформатировал Ваш файл в Pdf   и убрал технич.грязь и тем самым уменьшил вес в 6 и 7 раз соответсвенно.Второй файл(утомлен. уже в Pdf) я взял со сборника В.Ковтуна,выложенным ранее  пользоват.нашего форума - Германом Борисовым из Байконура.
Переформатировал в Pdf  заодно и  нотки  swing - valse gus viseur   в сообщен.№1471 от 08-06-2017, так для народа будет ,наверное. комфортнее.*Примечание:*( Данное дополнение  с переформатированием и сжатием файлов связано с целью  значительного уменьшения   дискового пространсва на которых расположены нотные архивы на пользовательских компах  и нашем сервере и первичная помощь начинающему пользователю при публикации нот.материала)и концы-концов.значит. уменьшению расхода чернил и порошка при печати.Пусть, кто желает скачает эти уже отредактированы материалы и просмотрев мое качество  - примет самостоятельно для себя решение - чего оставить,а не нужный материал удалит в корзину,хочу отметить,что для музыкантов нотки в формате Pdf. более приемлемы: вес меньше,открываються быстрее в приложениях и легко редактируються,широко применимы во многих муз.прогах итд.
С уважением  - Kosthenko/
                  P/S: zaharych,простите,забыл спросить,а какая цель выкладки Вами в сообщен.№1473 от 20-06-2017  произведений А.Корчевого?


----------



## zaharych (24 Июн 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> Дополнение К сообщен.№1473.№1479 06-2017                                          Здравствуйте,zaharych!Вес файла в формате docx  в сообщ.№1479 от 21-06-2017  ( Утомлен.солнце) аранж.В.Ковтун, очень большой по общ.весу, более 5 мегобайт. я переформатировал Ваш файл в Pdf   и убрал технич.грязь и тем самым уменьшил вес в 6 и 7 раз соответсвенно.Второй файл(утомлен. уже в Pdf) я взял со сборника В.Ковтуна,выложенным ранее  пользоват.нашего форума - Германом Борисовым из Байконура.
> Переформатировал в Pdf  заодно и  нотки  swing - valse gus viseur   в сообщен.№1471 от 08-06-2017, так для народа будет ,наверное. комфортнее.*Примечание:*( Данное дополнение  с переформатированием и сжатием файлов связано с целью  значительного уменьшения   дискового пространсва на которых расположены нотные архивы на пользовательских компах  и нашем сервере и первичная помощь начинающему пользователю при публикации нот.материала)и концы-концов.значит. уменьшению чернил и порошка при печати.Пусть, кто желает скачает эти уже отредактированы материалы и просмотрев мое качество  - примет самостоятельно для себя решение - чего оставить,а не нужный материал удалит в корзину,хочу отметить,что для музыкантов нотки в формате Pdf. более приемлемы: вес меньше,открываються быстрее в приложениях и легко редактируються,широко применимы во многих муз.прогах итд.
> С уважением  - Kosthenko/
> P/S: zaharych,простите,забыл спросить,а какая цель выкладки Вами в сообщен.№1473 от 20-06-2017  произведений А.Корчевого?  Забыл кто то просил Одинокую гармонь  в обработке А. Корчевого вот я и скинул Zaharych


----------



## zaharych (27 Июн 2017)

интересно а чей это вальс  КАПРИЧИО  кто композитор  Zaharych кто отгадает  - спасибо


----------



## Kosthenko (8 Июл 2017)

*FORTALEZA  *(samba)   Musica: *C. Ranalli - M. Mariani - M. Cicognani*


----------



## soundmaster310 (8 Июл 2017)

ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО! Шикарнейшая вещь.


----------



## zaharych (18 Июл 2017)

большое спасибо за обработку Утомленное солнце В. Ковтуна у Вас может быть есть седьмой сборник В Ковтуна шесть у меня есть а седьмой не знаю вышел или нет если есть скиньте на [email protected] Zaharych


----------



## zaharych (19 Июл 2017)

уже не надо вышел восьмой zaharych


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Июл 2017)

*RECORDTANGO  * (танго)   Musica di:  *D. BERNARDI - A. GROSSO-M. CARCHEN.*


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Июл 2017)

*ESTASI*  (beguine)  music:  *Elio  Giobi *


----------



## Kosthenko (2 Авг 2017)

*Peperina* (polka)    Musica di:*L. POLI - M. BEGHETTI - M. ZANONI*
Примечание: в  zip архиве запаковано+,-,mp3)midi,Pdf,DO,2saxMib)).


----------



## alex118 (3 Авг 2017)

Веселый рэг


----------



## Pashan2012 (16 Авг 2017)

Народ, а может у кого есть ноты и минус П.Дранга "Коробейники"?


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Авг 2017)

*Adriatico*    (Fox)  music de:  *Briscia-Cimarelli*


----------



## tanya-tanya (5 Сен 2017)

Привет.
Может есть у кого ноты и минус Баян Микс - Ты так далеко, отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]
Очень буду благодарна, заранее спасибо


----------



## tanya-tanya (27 Сен 2017)

askold/ писал:


> soundmaster310 писал:Доброго дня всем, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минус на "Облака" в исполнении баян-миксов, именно вот такую версию. Если есть дополненная, тогда вообще здорово. Плюс прилагается.
> Доброе время суток ! Поделитесь пажалуйсто )) если нашли такой минус. . Спасибо за внимание


----------



## zaharych (13 Окт 2017)

qwe123456 писал:


> askold/ писал:soundmaster310 писал:Доброго дня всем, уважаемые друзья. Ищу минус на "Облака" в исполнении баян-миксов, именно вот такую версию. Если есть дополненная, тогда вообще здорово. Плюс прилагается.
> Доброе время суток ! Поделитесь пажалуйсто )) если нашли такой минус. . Спасибо за внимание что то никакого движения на сайте он чтоди не работает


----------



## zaharych (13 Окт 2017)

у нас что осенние каникулы что ли почему нет никаких  новых  нот и минусовок   zaharych


----------



## ivankarpovich (13 Окт 2017)

zaharych писал:


> у нас что осенние каникулы что ли почему нет никаких  новых  нот и минусовок   zaharych


Действительно, обнаглели!


----------



## zaharych (13 Окт 2017)

ivankarpovich писал:


> zaharych писал:у нас что осенние каникулы что ли почему нет никаких  новых  нот и минусовок   zaharych
> Действительно, обнаглели!


----------



## zaharych (13 Окт 2017)

вот ведь как хорошо  пошла движуха проснулись и с юмором все в порядке zacharych


----------



## saranine (14 Окт 2017)

Дорогие друзья! Просьба у кого есть партитура или переложения для баяна или фортепиано Нотное (издание
Чернявский Владимир Андреевич )
КУПЕЦ КАЛАШНИКОВ КОНЦЕРТ-ДЕЙСТВО
Для бас-баритона, чтеца и оркестра русских народных инструментов
Стихи М.Ю. Лермонтова,
Большая просьба вышлите [email protected]
Извините что пишу сюда...не знаю куда писать..Знаю что всегда помогут здесь!


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2017)

Добрый вечер друзья!! Ищу ноты для баяна или аккордеона Вальс- Свитинг. Играет Александр Скляров. Есть его видео в интернете. Может кто-то имеет в наличии или подскажет где можно достать.


----------



## dolphinvlad (29 Окт 2017)

Одинокий пастух...


----------



## Kosthenko (30 Окт 2017)

*dolphinvlad *   -     В инете  полно самых различных ноток произведения "  Одинокий пастух  "  автора:  Джеймс Ласта ,позвольте,я дополню теми нотками,что есть у меня ( но без привязки к минусу),там и midi файлик запакован,как-бы для полноты темы в разделе.С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## dolphinvlad (30 Окт 2017)

Kosthenko писал:


> *dolphinvlad *   -     В инете  полно самых различных ноток произведения "  Одинокий пастух  "  автора:  Джеймс Ласта ,позвольте,я дополню теми нотками,что есть у меня ( но без привязки к минусу),там и midi файлик запакован,как-бы для полноты темы в разделе.С уважением  - Kosthenko/
> Я только ЗА.


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Ноя 2017)

*La Roulotte
*


----------



## cunya04 (10 Ноя 2017)

привет всем, очень очень нужна минусовка Бандэрос - Бум Сеньорита. в интернете везде с бэками, мне бы без бэков, на новый год записывать собираемся. буду благодарен, можно на почту [email protected]


----------



## cunya04 (10 Ноя 2017)

привет всем, очень очень нужна минусовка Бандэрос - Бум Сеньорита. в интернете везде с бэками, мне бы без бэков, на новый год записывать собираемся. буду благодарен, можно на почту [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Ноя 2017)

cunya04 писал:


> привет всем, очень очень нужна минусовка Бандэрос - Бум Сеньорита. в интернете везде с бэками, мне бы без бэков, на новый год записывать собираемся. буду благодарен, можно на почту [email protected]


Уважаемый, здесь инструментальная музыка, а песни ищите в другом месте


----------



## Alex76 (11 Ноя 2017)

kys.vlas2009/ писал:


> Здравствуйте! http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/components/modules/download.php?id=2397


----------



## jem (11 Ноя 2017)

*Коллеги, может есть у кого ноты этого вальса **La Roulotte в другом формате ? Этот не печатает в хорошем качестве.Или другая ссылка на ноты.Спасибо *
*ivankarpovich*


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2017)

*jem*,
есть такое


----------



## jem (11 Ноя 2017)

Vev, премного благодарен! Всё получилось.


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Ноя 2017)

jem/"*Коллеги, может есть у кого ноты этого вальса &lt;&lt;*/b/b*La Roulotte* в другом формате ? Этот не печатает в хорошем качестве.Или другая ссылка на ноты.Спасибо 
*ivankarpovich[/QUOTE]*                                                                     Здравствуйте,*Jem!* Я распечатал Иван Карповича вариант предложенной и снятой  аранжировки,качество  не то,что хорошее,а просто великолепное.Проблемы  - у Вас  с настройкой печати Вашей.Я не вижу  у себя полиграф.разницы между качеством  публикаций вальса Roulotte  автора  *LOUIS KORCHIA,-* Иван Карповича и vev. есть различия незначительные или значимые по части аранжировок, Звучит все великолепно, одно лучше другого,еще и (-) в наличии,в придачу.Авторам данных публикаций и тем кто снимал,отдельное  просто огромное  спасибо,а наши многие пользователи,судя по скачиваемости еще не с ориентировались включить в свой  репертуар.Лично я не навязываю никому,это дело индивидуальное и дело вкуса.С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## jem (11 Ноя 2017)

Да,я не понимаю почему у меня плохо распечатывает вариант Ивана, и принтер нормальный, а всё плохо читаемо. И добавлю что вариант который Иван выложил лично мне больше по душе, интереснее по обработке. Но это сугубо  моё  мнение.


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Ноя 2017)

jem(а).Цитата:Да,я не понимаю почему у меня плохо распечатывает вариант Ивана, и принтер нормальный, а всё плохо читаемо                                                                                 Мой ответ:  Чудес не бывает.надо 3 (Pdf)файлика,скачанные с сообщения№1505 от 9-11-2017(Минусовки),скопировать на любой флеш носитель(тлф,диктофон,флешка итд) и распечатать в гос.учреждении(горисполком,мвд,жд) и там-же договориться с обслуж персоналом о настройке(отладке) Вашего печат.устройства,я надеюсь там разберуться с Вашими чудесами в  момент.Они по другому существовать не могут.Вот и все, чтобы в дальнейшем не искать файлы под свой принтер,это-же просто -абсурд и не тема данного раздела,Вот именно здесь надо размещать вопросы о поиске(-)минусов,а наш диалог должен быть в разделе комп. технологий.           С уважением  -   Kosthenko/


----------



## usi (20 Ноя 2017)

Коллеги. скоро Новый год. Нет ли у кого что-нибудь новогоднего?


----------



## ivankarpovich (21 Ноя 2017)

Три белых коня


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Ноя 2017)

*La valse de la butte
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Ноя 2017)

*Merfidia
*


----------



## ituten (30 Ноя 2017)

dolphinvlad писал:


> Одинокий пастух...


если можно пожалуйста пришлите ноты, буду очень признательна


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Дек 2017)

*Night in madison
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Дек 2017)

*Mikacha
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Дек 2017)

*Piazzotango
*


----------



## tilan2010 (5 Дек 2017)

Товарищи, музыканты! у кого-нибудь случайно не найдется минус Galliano-Laurita? Не могу найти..


----------



## ivankarpovich (6 Дек 2017)

*Rocking-drole
*


----------



## Andrey Z. (6 Дек 2017)

ivankarpovich писал:


> ivankarpovich писал:


ivankarpovich, а можно минус "Piazzotango"


----------



## ivankarpovich (6 Дек 2017)

Извиняюсь, по ошибке загрузил 2 плюса,исправляюсь:


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Дек 2017)

*J aime quand ca tourne ut*


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Дек 2017)

*Le Bresil Senflamme*


----------



## ivankarpovich (16 Дек 2017)

*La Ballerine Corse
*


----------



## Роман_ (21 Дек 2017)

Коллеги, не смог найти минус вальс-мюзет "Французский визит" У.Ютила. Если у кого-то есть, выложите, буду очень признателен.Спасибо.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (23 Дек 2017)

Баян-МИКС "Мое сердце".


----------



## Kosthenko (27 Дек 2017)

*BANQUET*  ( begin )  musica  di:  *A.CATARSI *


----------



## Kosthenko (28 Дек 2017)

*SANTIAGO TANGO* (tango)  musica di: *C.RANALLI*


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Дек 2017)

*Уважаемые коллеги, с наступающим Новым годом!
Quand elle danse le baion
*


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Янв 2018)

*A. FEDERICO*  (valzer) music de:  *BRISCIA - CIMARELLI*


----------



## NIKOLAY (7 Янв 2018)

Kosthenko писал:


> *A. FEDERICO*  (valzer) music de:  *BRISCIA - CIMARELLI*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте,NIKOLAY! С Новогодними праздниками Вас! Давно не общались,рад встрече,но не рад  возникшим проблемам у Вас.Я только что еще раз все проверил опубликованное сегодня во всех разделах  и сам на себя все  скачал.Все в норме,все работает как надо,все успешно скачиваеться и все открываеться.Проблемные дела у Вас на компе или на промежут.серверах.На первом этапе ничего не делая,надо проделать следующие манипуляции: выключить комп и блок питания своего модема(на5-10 секунд),включиться и по новому войти на форум и  скачать заново или попробовать скачать  как новые,так и старые публикации в других стр. раздела.Убедиться в правильности работы браузера.Если и там отрицательный результат,то просто и легко установить другой у себя браузер,к примеру Оpеra c VPN,обязательно включите при входе  на G/A.(тоесть Вы зайдете на форум другими обходными путями.через сервера других государств), и как вариант - полезно обновить cвой Download Master ,причины могут быть и другие.В заключении хочу сказать притензии к G/A  по части публикации и скачивания - технически не справедливы.Другие пользователи скачивают нормально-же.А открытие Zip(а) у себя ,это уже  другой вопрос,вопрос программ установленных на Вашем компе.Николай,удачи Вам.Трудитесь и все получиться.С уважением  -  Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (7 Фев 2018)

REINE DE MUSETTE  VALSEB   J. PEYRONNIN  E. VACHER   



              Примечание: Уважаемые коллеги, в данном сообщении видео Horner Yvette  Reine De Musette( просто  познавательно-ознакомительно и к исполнению подойти индивид.творчески, (-)mp3 повзаимствован на франц.ресурсе и не привязан к вариантам нот,ранее публиковавшиеся у нас на форуме,а я,в свою очередь, добавил вариант P. Grigorоva  и A. Korytkowski, не публиковать-же голый минус,вальсик просто замечательный,строго не судите.С уважением - Kosthenko.


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Фев 2018)

*La Bougnate
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (12 Фев 2018)

*Tranquillement musette
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Мар 2018)

*Fox
*


----------



## zaharych (7 Мар 2018)

ivankarpovich писал:


> *Fox
> *хотелось бы  к 8 марта  красивую мелодию для любимой женщины  zaharych


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Мар 2018)

*Всех женщин с праздником 8 марта!
*Serenata alle stelle


----------



## Andrey Z. (7 Мар 2018)

ivankarpovich писал:Спасибо огромное за прекрасный комплект!


----------



## ituten (17 Мар 2018)

trefon писал:


> Есть баян микс турецкая. Кому надо вышлю))


пришлите мне пожалуйста минус с нотами если не затруднит)


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Мар 2018)

ituten () писал:trefon писал:Есть баян микс турецкая. Кому надо вышлю))пришлите мне пожалуйста минус с нотами если не затруднит)                                                                                Здравствуйте, уважаемая ituten! К сожалению, в Вашей теме  -  располагаю только нотками  Турецкая(Б-MIX) снятыми Александром Вязовым.в КОНТАКТЕ есть его страничка,может (-) скачаете там или спросите других пользователей соц.сетей.            C уважением   -   Kosthenko/


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Мар 2018)

*Турецкая
*


----------



## serega 195804 (1 Апр 2018)

Может у кого есть комплект= Смуглянка=


----------



## Maestro V.D. (2 Апр 2018)

serega 195804 () писал:Может у кого есть комплект= Смуглянка=
Есть. А разве здесь в теме их не нашли? Пишите тогда куда Вам отправить. Единственное - без ноток. А минусовок есть два варианта. В одном просто припев из смуглянки, а в другом в сочетании с вариацией из *чардаша (обработка Ризоля если не ошибаюсь)*.


----------



## serega 195804 (5 Апр 2018)

[email protected]  Спасибо. Может у кого есть нотки?


----------



## Maestro V.D. (22 Апр 2018)

Баян-Mix ЛЮБЭ-MIX
У меня есть такой вариант... Может Вам и подойдет. Я лично пока не играл ее еще, поэтому не уверен в достоверности.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (22 Апр 2018)

Баян-MIX Смуглянка.


----------



## leonidzet (27 Апр 2018)

смуглянка


----------



## leonidzet (27 Апр 2018)

приятная несложная пьеска, легко играется и подбирается


----------



## Bodya (3 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте!Может у кого есть хорошее попурри на военные темы,поделитесь,пожалуйста!Спасибо[email protected] писал:


> Bodya написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Здравствуйте!Может у кого есть хорошее попурри на военные темы,поделитесь,пожалуйста!Спасибо[email protected]


----------



## sasha_baian (16 Май 2018)

slavutich777 писал:


> Повторюсь, так как не полностью привык к новой загрузке файлов. Ноты снял с плюса. Но в минусе нет в некоторых местах соло гитары. Я либо пропишу партию в нотках, либо добавлю гитару в минус. Пишите, сделаю как угодно каждому.


Здравствуйте, можно пожалуйста точно такой же минус с соло гитары как в плюсе, буду сильно благодарен! или есть на какой-то стр., напишите если есть!


----------



## zaharych (18 Июн 2018)

sasha_baian писал:


> slavutich777 писал:Повторюсь, так как не полностью привык к новой загрузке файлов. Ноты снял с плюса. Но в минусе нет в некоторых местах соло гитары. Я либо пропишу партию в нотках, либо добавлю гитару в минус. Пишите, сделаю как угодно каждому.
> Здравствуйте, можно пожалуйста точно такой же минус с соло гитары как в плюсе, буду сильно благодарен! или есть на какой-то стр., напишите если есть! что то совсем не стало  новых нот с минусом одни переписки zaharych


----------



## soundmaster310 (6 Июл 2018)

Вечер добрый, друзья. Что-то у нас тут совсем тихо стало. Пожалуйста, кому не трудно, помогите найти полную версию плюса вот этой темки, очень понравилась. Минус здесь выкладывали, и к нему вот этот фрагментик прилагался. Если есть полный плюс, благодарности моей не будет границ. Можно в личку, вот сюда: [email protected]


----------



## Bodya (2 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте!Если не трудно, поделитесь,пожалуйста, минусом  “Головокружительный аккордеон”. Буду очень благодарен[email protected]


----------



## redrik_shukhart (6 Авг 2018)

*Всем доброго дня. Если не сложно, мне тоже минус " Головокружительный аккордеон." [email protected]ambler.ru
*Спасибо заранее.


----------



## Kosthenko (17 Авг 2018)

*Головокружительный аккорде**он  *(фокстрот)   Пьетро Фросини


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Авг 2018)

*Volcanic Samba *


----------



## ivankarpovich (31 Авг 2018)

*Musette a  domicile*


----------



## lirio (1 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте! Может есть у кого-нибудь минус "Шторма"? Играет Баян микс [email protected] писал:


----------



## kumhata (2 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте, очень срочно нужны минусовки+ноты французских и немецких мелодий для аккордеона. Если у кого то есть, если не сложно поделитесь, буду очень благодарен!


----------



## Andrey Z. (2 Сен 2018)

kumhata писал:


> Здравствуйте, очень срочно нужны минусовки+ноты французских и немецких мелодий для аккордеона. Если у кого то есть, если не сложно поделитесь, буду очень благодарен!


На здешнем сайте, в разделах "Минусовки" и "Миди, ноты" огромное количество комплектов (- + ноты, миди)


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Сен 2018)

*Very madison
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Сен 2018)

*Toros Andalous
*


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Сен 2018)

*Cuba rumba
*


----------



## zaharych (15 Сен 2018)

ivankarpovich писал:


> *Musette a  domicile*


----------



## zaharych (17 Сен 2018)

Kosthenko писал:


> *Головокружительный аккорде**он  *(фокстрот)   Пьетро Фросини большое спасибо за фокстрот  хотелось бы  услышать минус евгений любимов окончен путь и ноты zaharych за ранее благодарен Пермь


----------



## zaharych (18 Сен 2018)

kumhata писал:


> Здравствуйте, очень срочно нужны минусовки+ноты французских и немецких мелодий для аккордеона. Если у кого то есть, если не сложно поделитесь, буду очень благодарен!


----------



## zaharych (18 Сен 2018)

kumhata писал:


> Здравствуйте, очень срочно нужны минусовки+ноты французских и немецких мелодий для аккордеона. Если у кого то есть, если не сложно поделитесь, буду очень благодарен!


----------



## soundmaster310 (6 Окт 2018)

Доброго дня всем. Переехал из села в город, ищу работу. Думаю попытаться устроиться в какое-нибуть кафе. Что сейчас пользуется спросом? Как народ воспринимает хиты шансона, дискотеки 80-х и 90-х годов, если их играть под минус? Если кому не трудно, поделитесь, пожалуйста, интересными произведениями, которыми можно было бы привлечь к себе внимание потенциального работодателя.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (6 Окт 2018)

soundmaster310 писал:


> Доброго дня всем. Переехал из села в город, ищу работу. Думаю попытаться устроиться в какое-нибуть кафе. Что сейчас пользуется спросом? Как народ воспринимает хиты шансона, дискотеки 80-х и 90-х годов, если их играть под минус? Если кому не трудно, поделитесь, пожалуйста, интересными произведениями, которыми можно было бы привлечь к себе внимание потенциального работодателя.


----------



## serega 195804 (16 Окт 2018)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> soundmaster310 писал:Доброго дня всем. Переехал из села в город, ищу работу. Думаю попытаться устроиться в какое-нибуть кафе. Что сейчас пользуется спросом? Как народ воспринимает хиты шансона, дискотеки 80-х и 90-х годов, если их играть под минус? Если кому не трудно, поделитесь, пожалуйста, интересными произведениями, которыми можно было бы привлечь к себе внимание потенциального работодателя.


----------



## serega 195804 (16 Окт 2018)

Ребята.может у кого есть минус Карамельный аукцион Бажилина ?  [email protected]


----------



## Andrey Z. (16 Окт 2018)

serega 195804 писал:


> Ребята.может у кого есть минус Карамельный аукцион Бажилина ?  [email protected]


Здесь  отличный мидик: Карамельный аукционhttp://www.midi.ru/song/155711/


----------



## serega 195804 (16 Окт 2018)

arangi писал:


> serega 195804 писал:Ребята.может у кого есть минус Карамельный аукцион Бажилина ?  [email protected]Здесь  отличный мидик: Карамельный аукционhttp://www.midi.ru/song/155711/


----------



## serega 195804 (16 Окт 2018)

Спасибо. Скачал.


----------



## vadim 36 (22 Окт 2018)

Друзья пожалуйста поделитесь нотками танго portoviejo , и вальсом flambee  montalbanaise в неупрощенном варианте , спасибо заранее [email protected]


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Окт 2018)

Такие вот есть:


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Окт 2018)

Красивое, кстати, танго: *Portoviejo *


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Окт 2018)

Иван Карпович! Я Вас приветствую и  с Вашего позволения  хочу дополнить публикацию в сообщен.№1586 от 22-10-2018г. , замечательного вальса    Flambee Montablanaise, автор Gus Viscer, довольно простой и интересной аранжировкой M.Cayla , в которой применена цветная маркировка ключевых нот при исполнении данной темы и как мне кажеться это новшество может  быть полезным и понравиться и нашим пользователям форума.Приятного исполнения.С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (24 Окт 2018)

Parigi Bologna  vals  music de: L.Scala.L.Deligia


----------



## serega 195804 (24 Окт 2018)

Kosthenko писал:


> Parigi Bologna  vals  music de: L.Scala.L.Deligia


----------



## serega 195804 (24 Окт 2018)

serega 195804 писал:


> Kosthenko писалarigi Bologna  vals  music de: L.Scala.L.Deligia
> 
> 
> Добрый вечер. Ребята,может у кого есть минус Упрямая овечка. [email protected]   Спасибо.


----------



## ivankarpovich (24 Окт 2018)

Вот такой есть минус:


----------



## serega 195804 (31 Окт 2018)

ivankarpovich писал:


> Вот такой есть минус:


Спасибо,но это не то.Нужен типа такого.


----------



## ivankarpovich (31 Окт 2018)

Есть у моего коллеги вот такой:


----------



## xhfujd (16 Ноя 2018)

По муромской дорожке.


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Дек 2018)

*Venere *


----------



## _Scandalli_ (7 Дек 2018)

dolphinvlad писал: Ищу минус Баян MIX - Джек*Э

тот минус*, _как и все аналогичные минуса, под которые здесь играют_, *написал и продаёт человек-Майк*. Его можно найти либо на сайте *minusmaster.ru* либо *https://vk.com/mike.piligrim 
*
Покупать стоит хотя бы потому, что вы получаете минус в студийном wav-формате, а не то, чем обычно здесь обмениваются. 
Да и было бы правильно оценивать труд и время других людей, тем более, что 2 000 рублей - это недорого для того качества, которое Майк предлагает.
*P.S.* _И ноты ко всем своим минусам у него тоже вроде уже есть_


----------



## _Scandalli_ (7 Дек 2018)

*Этот минус*, _как и все аналогичные минуса, под которые все здесь играют_, *написал и продаёт человек-Майк*. Его можно найти либо на сайте *minusmaster.ru* либо *https://vk.com/mike.piligrim 
*
Покупать стоит хотя бы потому, что вы получаете минус в студийном wav-формате, а не то, чем обычно здесь обмениваются. 
Да и было бы правильно оценивать труд и время других людей, тем более, что 2 000 рублей - это недорого для того качества, которое Майк предлагает.
*P.S.* _И ноты ко всем своим минусам он тоже вроде продаёт _


----------



## gerborisov (7 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (07.12.2018, 05:05) писал:


> Этот минус, как и все аналогичные минуса, под которые все здесь играют, написал и продаёт человек-Майк.


Конкретнее... Я большинство,выложенных здесь минусов, видел в открытом доступе на других (забугорных) сайтах. Спасибо тем кто собирает и выкладывает их здесь


----------



## dolphinvlad (7 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Спасибо, всё понял...
> Ноты у меня есть...


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Дек 2018)

*Lambadero
*


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Дек 2018)

gerborisov/ писал:


> _Scandalli_ (07.12.2018, 05:05) писал:Этот минус, как и все аналогичные минуса, под которые все здесь играют, написал и продаёт человек-Майк.Конкретнее... Я большинство,выложенных здесь минусов, видел в открытом доступе на других (забугорных) сайтах. Спасибо тем кто собирает и выкладывает их здесь


Конкретнее: имеются в виду минусовки популярных в нашей местности исполнителей - Петра Дранги, Баян-Микса, Аккордионовы и аналогичных форматных исполнителей. Вот Майк специализируется на создании именно таких минусовок.


----------



## gerborisov (15 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (15.12.2018, 03:57) писал:


> популярных в нашей местности исполнителей - Петра Дранги, Баян-Микса, Аккордионовы и аналогичных форматных исполнителей.


 Спасибо за уточнение. Я покупать не буду, так как если играю под фанеру, то делаю  это бесплатно.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Дек 2018)

Цитата:


> *GERBORISOV*: Спасибо за уточнение. Я покупать не буду, так как если играю под фанеру, то делаю  это бесплатно.


_Может вы делаете это бесплатно потому, что за вашу игру вам не хотят платить_? Я уважаю ваш возраст и (возможно) опыт, но все эти причины НЕ являются оправданием для использования и распространения пиратского контента.

Сейчас на меня накинутся любители халявы, которых тут большинство, и для них хочу привести пример: _если вы позволяете себе играть под дармовые минусовки, то гонораром за ваши выступления должны быть большие и жирные_ *СПАСИБО* (как практикует *gerborisov*). А еще вам можно не работать, а просить милостыню, и кушать на благотворительных обедах для нищих (gerborisov, это не конкретно про вас, это собирательный образ)


----------



## vev (15 Дек 2018)

*gerborisov*,

Господа!

Без склок! Давайте каждый будет сам решать что этично, а что нет!


----------



## gerborisov (16 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (15.12.2018, 21:41) писал:


> gerborisov, это не конкретно про вас, это собирательный образ


 "Пиратский контент"... Не  стоит злоупотреблять этим термином. Зарегистрированные на этом сайте люди распространяют контент в ограниченном пространстве. Раскрученные по ТВ исполнители, для меня не являются вершинами искусства. Более того, я думаю, что они "хоронят" наши инструменты. Я Вас понимаю, бизнес, все дела... Но мой "образ" "пожилого баяниста", предпочитающего живой звук, мне дороже. Не люблю голозадых, пляшущих "музыкантов" и всё, что с ними связано . По поводу нищеты... Хаямовский текст: "Лучше кости глодать, голодать..."


----------



## _Scandalli_ (16 Дек 2018)

gerborisov писал:


> _Scandalli_ (15.12.2018, 21:41) писал:gerborisov, это не конкретно про вас, это собирательный образ "Пиратский контент"... Не  стоит злоупотреблять этим термином. Зарегистрированные на этом сайте люди распространяют контент в ограниченном пространстве. Раскрученные по ТВ исполнители, для меня не являются вершинами искусства. Более того, я думаю, что они "хоронят" наши инструменты. Я Вас понимаю, бизнес, все дела... Но мой "образ" "пожилого баяниста", предпочитающего живой звук, мне дороже. Не люблю голозадых, пляшущих "музыкантов" и всё, что с ними связано . По поводу нищеты... Хаямовский текст: "Лучше кости глодать, голодать..."


1) "*Пиратским* (нелегальным) *контентом* может быть игра, фильм, книга, обучающий курс или что-то другое, размещённое в сети *без разрешения автора*, – человек зарабатывает и не допустит, чтобы кто-то лишил его заработка". То, что _контент распространяется в "ограниченном пространстве"_ - это никак на оправдывает факт наличия явного интеллектуального пиратства

2)_ Омар Хаям сам никогда кости не глотал и не голодал_, он под патронатом короля был почти всю жизнь

3) Я так же предпочитаю живой звук. Но _"пляшущие" музыканты-баянисты голозадыми пока не выступают_, тут вы прямо погорячились.* А еще они единственные персоны, которые сейчас популяризируют баянно-аккордеонное искусство*. Согласитесь, что "живой звук" и "образ пожилого баяниста" - это для ценителей, любителей эстетики и красоты. А эстетов из детей (в наших странах) не выращивают, ибо тут другие приоритеты.

Просто хочу, чтобы люди поняли: для человека написание хороших минусовок - это работа, он заслуживает честной оценки своего труда. Вы бы, будучи учителем в музыкальной школе, долго работали за бесплатно (при том, что на должности педагога вы всем и сразу становитесь должны: от бездарных иногда учеников, до не желающих понять это родителей)? 
Всех люблю и уважаю Ничего личного, *gerborisov!*


----------



## gerborisov (17 Дек 2018)

По первому пункту. Цитаты формулировок ничего не доказывают. Можно привести массу примеров, когда это не работает. Поэт сочинил текст.  Я его прочёл со сцены. Кто кому должен заплатить. Я поэту за его творение, или он мне за его популяризацию? У меня на компе установлено пиратского программного обеспечения на несколько тысяч баксов. Но я не использую его для приобретения выгоды. При создании фонограмм, думаю многие пользуются «пиратскими» программами и копируют чьи-то авторские произведения, которые не сами сочинили. Тут нет «чистеньких» все мы Пираты 
Про Хаяма, Вы использовали запрещённый приём. Переход на личность  (Хаяма) 
Про «голозадых» баянистов… Я в инете видел рекламное фото одного фильма… И развидеть этого, к сожалению не смогу 
Телевидение ни чего не популяризирует, а просто из всего качает бабосы. Оно вредно и детям я бы запрещал его смотреть… Создаётся имидж, что всё просто и легко. Люди без образования, становятся «артистами» «звёздами» всего лишь
выиграв в конкурсе. Тут большая тема и можно привести массу аргументов. Накачанные такими образами, дети, не могут уже учиться. Нам нужно разделить всё-таки самим. Где искусство, а где бизнес и заработок.
Всем добра


----------



## MAN (17 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (07.12.2018, 05:03) писал:


> Да и было бы правильно оценивать труд и время других людей


Вашими бы устами...
Если бы труд и время, затрачиваемые на создание продуктов подобного свойства, а точнее говоря сами эти продукты, оценивалось действительно правильно, человеку-Майку скорее всего и в голову никогда бы не пришло этим заниматься. 

А то что голозадыми пока не выступают, это вы, извините, заблуждаетесь. В сериале по крайней мере давно уж снялись:
http://volga.news/article/112739.html


----------



## _Scandalli_ (17 Дек 2018)

MAN писал:


> _Scandalli_ (07.12.2018, 05:03) писал:Да и было бы правильно оценивать труд и время других людей
> Вашими бы устами...
> Если бы труд и время, затрачиваемые на создание продуктов подобного свойства, а точнее говоря сами эти продукты, оценивалось действительно правильно, человеку-Майку скорее всего и в голову никогда бы не пришло этим заниматься.
> 
> ...


Они там были актёрами в роли баянистов, а не в роли Баян-Микса. Вот Раммштайн в фильмах позиционировался как Раммштайн, а тут другая история.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (17 Дек 2018)

*Gerborisov*, ну тогда остановимся на этом. Раз так, то пусть так


----------



## MAN (18 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (17.12.2018, 22:38) писал:


> Они там были актёрами в роли баянистов, а не в роли Баян-Микса. Вот Раммштайн в фильмах позиционировался как Раммштайн, а тут другая история.


В принципе ваши рассуждения верны, иначе ни одна порядочная актриса никогда не согласилась бы играть роль женщины лёгкого поведения, просто в случае с этим дуэтом для меня нет особой разницы между этой их ролью в сериале и ролью, которой они себя посвятили в своей реальной музыкальной деятельности. И дело тут не только, вернее не столько в костюмах или их отсутствии. Они и в штанах выглядят не менее непристойно, потому что непристойна сама суть того, чем они занимаются. Однако ну их к лешему! Интересно другое. Вы тут о пиратстве рассуждали, о присвоении интеллектуальной собственности, нежелании платить за пользование ею, а как вы думаете, вот этот Майк, изготавливающий копии чужих фонограмм, сам не пират разве? Так ли уж важно каким именно способом и насколько точно он их воспроизводит (копирует)? Или он платит тем, чью фанеру в сущности подделывает и продаёт за деньги (а не просит милостыню)? А сами эти "Дранго-Миксы" и т.п. в свою очередь разве не скачут в основном под изуродованные их так называемыми "современными аранжировками" ЧУЖИЕ сочинения? Они их используют халявно или башляют истинным авторам и их законным правопреемникам?


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Дек 2018)

*LIBERBAJON   *    music di:* G.VINCENZI - M.ESPOSTO                                     M.CIMARELLI - T.BRISCIA*


----------



## kivik (19 Дек 2018)

Я то думал тут свежачок будет! Минусы в большинстве мидишные. В наше время, это уже никак не слушается. Да и репертуарчик уже не за "зо", а за "чо"... пора бы сменить)) Извиняюсь если кого задел.


----------



## MAN (19 Дек 2018)

*kivik*, вместо извинений выкладывайте лучше ваш собственный свежачок, который будет слушаться в наше время.
Этим вы точно никого не заденете и не обидите.


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Дек 2018)

kivik писал:Языком у нас все мастера, а как сделать - 0


----------



## zaharych (20 Дек 2018)

kivik писал:


> Я то думал тут свежачок будет! Минусы в большинстве мидишные. В наше время, это уже никак не слушается. Да и репертуарчик уже не за "зо", а за "чо"... пора бы сменить)) Извиняюсь если кого задел.


А я так не думаю  каждому свое  пусть Дранго  танцует в диско баре он в своем стиле. Zaharych


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Дек 2018)

Увидел ещё один минус *Besame mucho 
*


----------



## kivik (20 Дек 2018)

Я этим не занимаюсь, педагогической работы хватает. просто недавно предложили в кофешке поиграть, а у меня сразу представление, что это должно заводить. И репертуар должен быть разный, хиты 90-00-10, песенная. Клубная музыка сейчас в тренде, та которая сейчас качает молодежь. Биты, семплы, лупы все сейчас другое. Шарил по интернету, слушал. Мидишки под роданд это совсем не серьезно. Самое лучшее под роланд, что я слышал -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ8Uo55jUd4
Баян-микс и Дранго играют в "Аншлагах" - там где юмор... Войтенко уже поет, т.к. не прут уже их пляски на сцене. Но есть такие новички которые как-то по свежему играют к примеру Андрей Данской  (не реклама). ну или "вот" не знаю кто Но весело) еще где-то видел из Одессы парнила с тремя девушками на подтанцовке.
 ВК группа где можно с минусами поделится https://vk.com/notes_and_phonogram.
Архив с минусовками, скорее всего здесь это выкладывалось [url=https://yadi.sk/d/UOFoFgMPZHQT8]https://yadi.sk/d/UOFoFgMPZHQT8[/URL]


----------



## MAN (20 Дек 2018)

kivik (20.12.2018, 14:39) писал:


> педагогической работы хватает


Парнила, так вы походу некисло шарите в педагогике? Меня, откровенно говоря, просто прёт от такого открытия. Ну и чо, как преподаётся-то, ништяк? Чо там в тренде щас у подрастающих? Не у тех что уже в кафешках по полной зависают, а у мелких, которых вы учите?


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Дек 2018)

MAN/ писал:


> kivik (20.12.2018, 14:39) писал:педагогической работы хватаетПарнила, так вы походу некисло шарите в педагогике? Меня, откровенно говоря, просто прёт от такого открытия. Ну и чо, как преподаётся-то, ништяк? Чо там в тренде щас у подрастающих? Не у тех что уже в кафешках по полной зависают, а у мелких, которых вы учите?


----------



## kivik (20 Дек 2018)

MAN/ писал:


> kivik (20.12.2018, 14:39) писал:педагогической работы хватаетПарнила, так вы походу некисло шарите в педагогике? Меня, откровенно говоря, просто прёт от такого открытия. Ну и чо, как преподаётся-то, ништяк? Чо там в тренде щас у подрастающих? Не у тех что уже в кафешках по полной зависают, а у мелких, которых вы учите?


 У мелких точно не этот репертуар в голове. Хотя может они и будут плясать под эти минусы на новогоднем утреннике. Кто их знает... А дети постарше знают музыку из ПК игр, современных фильмов и аниме.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (21 Дек 2018)

Да... прочитал недавние тут сообщения..., и что-то сразу один отрывок мне в голову пришел из фильма всем известного..., где в конце фраза прозвучала: "А мурку можешь?" Я все сказал. Кто понял - тот понял.


----------



## kivik (21 Дек 2018)

slavutich777 писал:


> Да понял... Я не туда зашёл... В этой ветке мэтры ретро эстрады сидят, что мне со свими  "открытиями" сюда лезть.


----------



## MAN (21 Дек 2018)

kivik (20.12.2018, 23:57) писал:


> У мелких точно не этот репертуар в голове. А дети постарше знают музыку из ПК игр, современных фильмов и аниме.


 Так может быть преподавателям музыки как раз и стоит пытаться как-то влиять на то, что у них в голове, а не ориентироваться только на то, что им знакомо по нынешним мультикам и компьютерным играм?
Аналогичный вопрос у меня, кстати, и к музыкантам, работающим в кафе, ресторанах и т.д., не говоря уж о выступающих на концертных площадках. Может не "заводить" надо публику, а что-то совсем другое с ней делать?


----------



## _Scandalli_ (21 Дек 2018)

Цитата:


> Может не "заводить" надо публику, а что-то совсем другое с ней делать?


Очень интересный вопрос, хоть отдельную тему заводи. Крайне интересует ваше личное мнение по этому вопросу. Правильный ответ на этот вопрос позволит получить просветление на свою голову, а еще перспективу стать долларовым миллионером +


----------



## kivik (22 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Цитата:Может не "заводить" надо публику, а что-то совсем другое с ней делать?Очень интересный вопрос, хоть отдельную тему заводи. Крайне интересует ваше личное мнение по этому вопросу. Правильный ответ на этот вопрос позволит получить просветление на свою голову, а еще перспективу стать долларовым миллионером +


На языке Форекса это бы назвали "Святой Грааль". Как недостижимой целью построения такой стратегии, что будет приносить прибыль постоянно. 
К нам в школу искусств приходят возможно 10-20 процентов детей города. Из них 50 процентов в художники. Остальные дети или болтаются по дворам или ходят в ДК и ДДТ (танцы и т.п.) Я один на всех детей повлиять не смогу. Воспитать ребенка "со вкусом" можно, но после урока он пойдет на танцы и будет танцевать со всеми под современные биты и не с кем будет общаться про хоральные прелюдии Баха.


----------



## gerborisov (22 Дек 2018)

kivik (22.12.2018, 02:55) писал:


> но после урока он пойдет на танцы и будет танцевать со всеми под современные биты и не с кем будет общаться про хоральные прелюдии Баха.


 Одно,другому не мешает! Человек должен знать, что такое Музыка. Воспитание, процесс нудный, неблагодарный и похож на наливание моря из пипетки  И главное, деньги, вообще не играют роли  Преподаватель в муз. школе учит, в основном, не исполнению, а правильно слышать и понимать музыку. Тогда он может быть авторитетом для ученика. Если он, пытается копировать "звёзд" из телеящика, у ученика, возникнет вопрос: "А, что ты такой умный, тут делаещь? Недорос, до высот телеискусства? Где твои - бабосы, за мехотрясы?"


----------



## kivik (22 Дек 2018)

Мехотряс)) клёво!
Я стараюсь видео показывать детям и.к. живём в глубинке нас мало и никто кинам не едет. Показываю произведения что они играют и ансамбли разных составов терем квартет, motion trio  и солисты баянисты и на различных инструментах и т.п. много рассказываю про народников. Они внимательно слушают расширяя свой кругозор. Надеюсь выпустившись они найдут хорошее окружение для творческой реализации.


----------



## vev (22 Дек 2018)

kivik (22.12.2018, 09:37) писал:


> Мехотряс)) клёво!


Согласен, очень точное определение...

Увы, но это все касается не только баяна/аккордеона... Тот же Мацуев просто "трясет мехом" и и рушит рояль... А берем Рихтера, при той же энергетике и гораздо большем таланте, рояли после его игры не несли на свалку... 
Сейчас в тренде эпатаж и выпендреж... Ну стыдно, когда Дранга младший на сцене "играет" без меха... Куда катимся?


----------



## VikVlDem (22 Дек 2018)

vev (22.12.2018, 17:07) писал:


> Ну стыдно, когда Дранга младший на сцене "играет" без меха... Куда катимся?


 Телевидение не любит живой звук на концертах записывать, это и технически сложно.  Им удобнее снимать только красивую картинку под фонограмму...  Это бизнес. И отдельные исполнители повлиять на это не могут... 
Петр Дранга давно говорил, что хочет что-нибудь сыграть с оркестром. Похоже, его планы сбываются. 12 февраля 2019 г. у нас в Нижнем Новгороде в зале филармонии (!) будет большой праздничный концерт П. Дранги с оркестром. Давайте подождём. Посмотрим, послушаем. Напишу после свои впечатления (до этого на его концерты не ходил, а с оркестром хочу послушать). Наверно, и в других городах будут такие же концерты. Сходите, послушайте. Пётр старается, делает своё дело, как сейчас принято говорить, в наше трудное время.  Кто-то может лучше? Вперёд! Хорошей музыки всегда мало.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (22 Дек 2018)

Цитата:


> Преподаватель в муз. школе учит, в основном, не исполнению, а правильно слышать и понимать музыку. Тогда он может быть авторитетом для ученика. Если он, пытается копировать "звёзд" из телеящика, у ученика, возникнет вопрос: "А, что ты такой умный, тут делаещь? Недорос, до высот телеискусства? Где твои - бабосы, за мехотрясы?"


1) Ну, в принципе, преподаватели в музыкальной школе - это те, кто не добился вершин в своей отрасли, поэтому ученик может быть и прав. Есть такая поговорочка классная: _*"Кто умеет - делает, кто не умеет - учит"*_. _Но..._
2) Другой вопрос, что педагоги являются отдельной кастой музыкантов, и _их авторитет и проффесионализм может и не зависеть от уровня исполнительского мастерства
_
Ученики должны осознавать и первый и второй пункт, тогда всё будет честно и благополучно: без розовых очков, поклонений и (наооборот) недооценивания роли педагога.

vev/ писал:


> Тот же Мацуев просто "трясет мехом" и и рушит рояль... А берем Рихтера, при той же энергетике и гораздо большем таланте, рояли после его игры не несли на свалку... Сейчас в тренде эпатаж и выпендреж... Ну стыдно, когда Дранга младший на сцене "играет" без меха... Куда катимся?


Ференц Лист ломал рояли. Хорошое шоу таланту не мешает - это понятно всем людям, а непонятно только музыкантам, которые не могут повторить так же.


----------



## vev (22 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (22.12.2018, 21:13) писал:


> Ференц Лист ломал рояли. Хорошое шоу таланту не мешает - это понятно всем людям, а непонятно только музыкантам, которые не могут повторить так же.


Бросьте. Я имею в виду ситуацию, когда кроме эпатажа ничего... Она собственно и описана...

да и рояли во времена Листа были сильно хлипче...

По поводу преподавателей вспомните Генриха Нейгауза и его учеников... Так кто там чего не добился?


----------



## gerborisov (22 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (22.12.2018, 21:13) писал:


> преподаватели в музыкальной школе - это те, кто не добился вершин в своей отрасли


 Называть Музыку, Отраслью - моветон, простите... У Вас первый пункт со вторым, в жёстком противоречии. Когнитивный диссонанс образуется  Нет "розовых очков". Есть искусство и ширпотреб. И поговорка: "За двумя зайцами погонишься, ни одного не поймаешь."


----------



## _Scandalli_ (22 Дек 2018)

Цитата:


> gerborisov писал: "За двумя зайцами погонишься, ни одного не поймаешь.


Дранга догнал И самое интересное то, что люди, которые приводят такие фразы в качестве примера, обычно не догоняют ни одного зайца.  Или просто не догоняют (gerborisov, опять таки, адресуется не лично вам)

*gerborisov*, *vev*, уж очень интересная тема получается. Я бы с удовольствием с вами подискутировал лично, может создадим конференцию в Вайбере-Телеграмме?)


----------



## kivik (22 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Цитата:gerborisov писал: "За двумя зайцами погонишься, ни одного не поймаешь.Дранга догнал И самое интересное то, что люди, которые приводят такие фразы в качестве примера, обычно не догоняют ни одного зайца.  Или просто не догоняют (gerborisov, опять таки, адресуется не лично вам)
> 
> *gerborisov*, *vev*, уж очень интересная тема получается. Я бы с удовольствием с вами подискутировал лично, может создадим конференцию в Вайбере-Телеграмме?)


+1 запишите мня вольным слушателем)  Шучу. преподавателю некогда заниматься "собой". хорошо если играет в ансамбле с другими преподавателями или концертмейстером с сильными учеником.


----------



## gerborisov (23 Дек 2018)

_Scandalli_ (22.12.2018, 23:25) писал:


> уж очень интересная тема получается


 По-моему, мы уже достаточно нафлудили  Можно перейти например в эту ветку:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/perspektivyi/topic-5335-page-7.html
Или закончить, "толочь воду в ступе"


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Дек 2018)

kivik писал:


> Самое лучшее под роланд, что я слышал -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ8Uo55jUd4


Николай, думается надо привести в параллель и это видео с "живым" баяном Павла Янаса (Pawel Janas)
BUTTONHACKER - Hyper [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pawe%C5%82+janas+akordeon+


----------



## zaharych (24 Дек 2018)

arangi писал:


> kivik писал:Самое лучшее под роланд, что я слышал -  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ8Uo55jUd4
> 
> Николай, думается надо привести в параллель и это видео с "живым" баяном Павла Янаса (Pawel Janas)
> BUTTONHACKER - Hyper [OFFICIAL VIDEO]
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pawe%C5%82+janas+akordeon+ совсем превратили  программу плюс минус и ноты  - в базар. С лекциями. Zaharych


----------



## kivik (24 Дек 2018)

Размышлял, возможно кто-то так делает?
Если взять вокальную минусовку и придумать на нее простенькую вариацию или импровиз во втором куплете, а первый сыграть просто тему мелодии. М-да... Осталось импровизации придумать )


----------



## ivankarpovich (27 Дек 2018)

*С наступающим Новым годом и Рождеством!
Аmelia*


----------



## abashinsemen (7 Фев 2019)

abashinsemen писал:


> Приветствую всех! Нет у кого-нибудь минуса Ян Табачник "Попурри на темы П. Лещенко"?


Нашёл на ВКМ)


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Фев 2019)

Есть такой комплект:


----------



## soundmaster310 (9 Фев 2019)

Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Давно ищу минус на "Болгарский танец" от баян-миксов, и на сайте minusmaster.ru такой есть, с прописанной партией второго баяна. Стоит 1.990 руб. Если кому нужно, предлагаю скинуться. Пишите в личку. Второй минус они дают в подарок. Если же минус болгарского танца у кого уже есть, пожалуйста, поделитесь. Плюс прилагается.


----------



## acco (2 Мар 2019)

ivankarpovich написал(а):


> _С наступающим Новым годом и Рождеством!_
> Аmelia


Какой красивый вальс.. просто облизываюсь. Дам ученице играть его. 
Тему меняем, все же с обсуждением будет она более жива, но запросы тут не публиковать. 
Можно создать запрос в теме запросов и тут ссылку на тему добавить в сообщение.


----------



## kivik (15 Мар 2019)

Всем здравствуйте. Снял нотки, думаю вам будет интересно кажется не было здесь. минус и плюс нашел на сайте Агенство праздник.


----------



## kivik (15 Мар 2019)

Вот еще. Но нотки для скрипки. послушайте минус станет все понятно. звучит нудно немного, но могу прислать укороченную версию (сам отрезал) без проигрышей и одной части.


----------



## qwer11550 (26 Мар 2019)

soundmaster310 написал(а):


> Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Давно ищу минус на "Болгарский танец" от баян-миксов, и на сайте minusmaster.ru такой есть, с прописанной партией второго баяна. Стоит 1.990 руб. Если кому нужно, предлагаю скинуться. Пишите в личку. Второй минус они дают в подарок. Если же минус болгарского танца у кого уже есть, пожалуйста, поделитесь. Плюс прилагается.





soundmaster310 написал(а):


> Доброго вечера, уважаемые друзья. Давно ищу минус на "Болгарский танец" от баян-миксов, и на сайте minusmaster.ru такой есть, с прописанной партией второго баяна. Стоит 1.990 руб. Если кому нужно, предлагаю скинуться. Пишите в личку. Второй минус они дают в подарок. Если же минус болгарского танца у кого уже есть, пожалуйста, поделитесь. Плюс прилагается.


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (28 Май 2019)

usi написал(а):


> Юттила Французский визит. прошу прошения за качество плюса, исполняю как умею. к тому же через гарнитуру.
> ноты http://ifolder.ru/29754502
> плюс http://ifolder.ru/29754501
> минус http://ifolder.ru/29754500
> ...


Пожалуйста, пожете выложить ещё раз? Ссылки не работают...


----------



## ivankarpovich (18 Ноя 2019)

*Strategie musette*


----------



## ivankarpovich (19 Ноя 2019)

*Concertango*


----------



## natalicleo (3 Фев 2020)

soundmaster310 написал(а):


> Вечер добрый. В сети нашёл одну довольно-таки интересную пьесу, предлагаю вашему вниманию. Минус писал сам, так как в сети нашёлся только 1, да и тот бедноват: барабан, бас да ритм-гитара. Минус выкладываю неполный. Если кому понравится, пишите на почту, полная версия платная. Писать сюда: [email protected]


 У меня есть покруче, как мне кажется. Есть и минус, и ноты.


----------



## ildarbb (10 Фев 2020)

ivankarpovich добрый день! давно здесь не был. у меня к вам одна просьба, если только есть комплект (Скотт Джоплин CLEOPHA МАРШ В ДВА ЭТАПА)


----------



## acco (10 Фев 2020)

ildarbb, уважаемый. Учимся все читать. В заголовке указано ведь, что, без запросов.
Тему создайте отдельно и там попросите ivankarpovich 
Он получит уведомление или кто то другой поможет.


----------



## ivankarpovich (24 Мар 2020)

*Tiko-tiko+Portorico*


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Мар 2020)

А есть полный плюсик? По фрагменту сложно разучить произведение. Если есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Мар 2020)

*TARANTIKA *


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Мар 2020)

*ALMA LATINA*


----------



## ivankarpovich (1 Апр 2020)

*Musette symphonie*


----------



## ivankarpovich (3 Апр 2020)

*CUPIDO*


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Апр 2020)

*ENERGY*


----------



## ivankarpovich (8 Апр 2020)

*Fortissima*


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Апр 2020)

*Coloree*


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Апр 2020)

*FROM THE TOP *


----------



## vikor (14 Апр 2020)

ivankarpovich написал(а):


> *Coloree*





ivankarpovich написал(а):


> *FROM THE TOP *


*ivankarpovich*
Спасибо большое!!! Будьте здоровы!!!


----------



## Maestro V.D. (25 Апр 2020)

*Sweet Georgia Brown*
Хоть и для кларнета, но на нашем инструменте, а еще если на регистре фагота, то так же не плохо прозвучит


----------



## Maestro V.D. (25 Апр 2020)

Нотки к предыдущему моему сообщению. Этот вариант лучше выглядит. Тот первый набирал в Sibelius 6, а он не экспортирует в PDF, поэтому после нескольких конвертаций исчезла четкость. Не сразу на то обратил внимание.


----------



## Maestro V.D. (3 Май 2020)

*Germaine*


----------



## Kosthenko (3 Май 2020)

Maestro V.D., У меня есть вот такие ориг. нотки этого замечательного произведения:* Joseph Colombo Germaine (*valse musette) arr. *Alfaro. * Примечание — справка: в данном моем дополнении произведение публикуеться в такой-же тональности,как и сняты и выложены в сообщен.№1657-раздел (Минусовок),пользователя+ *Maestro V.D.*


----------



## Kosthenko (19 Авг 2020)

Уважаемые коллеги! По ссылке: Нашёл ноты Полина Агуреева - Белая ночь я публиковал фокстрот (Два сольди) аранж. В. Миневского, вот теперь могу порадовать наших пользователей - поклонников данного произведения еще полным плюсом и минусом в Mp3 и несколько другой аранжировкой : vlabelous, vev .Grigory Fainstein , kep / *CANZONE DA DUE SOLDI *( fox trot) musica di : * С. DONIDA*, arang: *V. PEPE, *- *G. PALMIERI. *- *M. TOPO/ *С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Авг 2020)

*BATTAGLIERO* ( valser) music di : * TIENNO PATTACINI 



*


----------



## lozhevskiy.accordeon (11 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого хороший минус пьесы "Упрямая овечка"?


----------



## ivankarpovich (14 Сен 2020)

lozhevskiy.accordeon написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли у кого хороший минус пьесы "Упрямая овечка"?





https://goldaccordion.com/attachments/7469/


----------



## lozhevskiy.accordeon (14 Сен 2020)

ivankarpovich написал(а):


> https://goldaccordion.com/attachments/7469/


спасибо. это я видел. но если есть что-то качественнее, то с удовольствием куплю


----------



## ivankarpovich (15 Сен 2020)

Послушайте этот:https://goldaccordion.com/attachments/7481/


----------



## olegoleg1974d (23 Сен 2020)

Вот такой комплект.Ноты пока не готовы.


----------



## ivankarpovich (29 Сен 2020)

Такой комплект получше будет:
*Vostok*


----------



## askold (1 Окт 2020)

ivankarpovich, Супер круто !


----------



## saranine (16 Окт 2020)

ivankarpovich написал(а):


> Натолкнулся на зарубежном сайте на известную песню Ю.Антонова,но уже под другим названием и авторством :
> *Amelita *


Даже интересно, кто у кого музыку позаимствовал!)


----------



## ivankarpovich (22 Окт 2020)

Fisa swing


----------



## acco (25 Окт 2020)

ivankarpovich, спасибо за отличные минуса и поздравляю с Днём рождения!


----------



## ivankarpovich (26 Окт 2020)

Спасибо!


----------



## leonidzet (23 Янв 2021)

Amico_mambo


----------



## soundmaster310 (24 Янв 2021)

ivankarpovich, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! И всех с наступившим 2021 годом. Огромнейшее спасибо за "Fisa Swing", интереснейшая тема. Маленький вопрос: длительность плюса 3:03, длительность минуса 2:46. В минусе ничего не вырезано?


----------



## ivankarpovich (28 Янв 2021)

soundmaster310 написал(а):


> ivankarpovich, С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! И всех с наступившим 2021 годом. Огромнейшее спасибо за "Fisa Swing", интереснейшая тема. Маленький вопрос: длительность плюса 3:03, длительность минуса 2:46. В минусе ничего не вырезано?


Нет, всё в норме, в плюсе надо обрезать окончание


----------



## soundmaster310 (28 Янв 2021)

О, тогда всё OK. Ещё раз благодарю.


----------



## leonidzet (20 Фев 2021)

Всем здраствуйте, поздравляю с наступающем днем защитника. Нравится мне с некоторых пор творчество дуэта Любаня, игрют они такой восхититетьлный , классный, драйвовый трек: _ПИРАТЫ КАРИБСКОГО | Pirates of the Caribbean, _захотелось тоже его подобрать и изобразить. Минусовку не нашел, решил заказать на агенстве праздник(3,5 т.р.) вобщем нормальная цена. Так же написал на эл.почту дуэту, ну не ответили. Оказалось, что минус, это готовый трек: Scotty - The Black Pearl. Сэкономил. Может тож кому пригодиться.


----------



## Павел Леонтьев (21 Фев 2021)

leonidzet написал(а):


> Всем здраствуйте, поздравляю с наступающем днем защитника. Нравится мне с некоторых пор творчество дуэта Любаня, игрют они такой восхититетьлный , классный, драйвовый трек: _ПИРАТЫ КАРИБСКОГО | Pirates of the Caribbean, _захотелось тоже его подобрать и изобразить. Минусовку не нашел, решил заказать на агенстве праздник(3,5 т.р.) вобщем нормальная цена. Так же написал на эл.почту дуэту, ну не ответили. Оказалось, что минус, это готовый трек: Scotty - The Black Pearl. Сэкономил. Может тож кому пригодиться.


Здравствуйте.А нот нет?


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Мар 2021)

Kosthenko написал(а):


> *BATTAGLIERO* ( valser) music di : * TIENNO PATTACINI *


Дополнение: плюс еще вариант этого вальса аrang. di: *M. Converso - D. Ponti - Stesia * в zip запаковано (+.-.мp3/вариант нот в Pdf)


----------



## Kosthenko (11 Мар 2021)

*Amour Parisien* 



Valser Musette music de: * Giovanni Faiola*


----------



## ivankarpovich (7 Апр 2021)

*Petit bajon*


----------



## ivankarpovich (8 Апр 2021)

*Rebello*


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Апр 2021)

*Jazztime*


----------



## Kosthenko (20 Апр 2021)

*



LE BANLIEUE DE PARIS *
( Valzer Franceze ) Musica di:* D. Donadelli *


----------



## leonidzet (4 Окт 2021)

OTTA-orchestra - Dejavu


----------



## Oleg Sandr (31 Окт 2021)

sergcv написал(а):


> Большое спасибо за минус Цветущий май, а Валерию Ковтуну за обработку! Ноты этого произведения есть во втором сборнике В. Ковтуна "Авторские произведения и обработки". С уважением Сергей.


можете поделиться?


----------



## Maestro V.D. (1 Ноя 2021)

Oleg Sandr написал(а):


> можете поделиться?


----------



## ivankarpovich (30 Ноя 2021)

Нашёл у себя комплекты дуэта Бубен - Федорук, если будет интерес - могу выложить, это один из них:
*Indifference*


----------



## ivankarpovich (2 Дек 2021)

*Amorado*


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Дек 2021)

*Scandinavian Joke*


----------



## ivankarpovich (9 Дек 2021)

*La Melodieuse*


----------



## Mr.Big (22 Янв 2022)

Ищу минус Фроссини П. Венецианский карнавал или Карнавал в Венеции.


----------



## Макс Максимов (7 Фев 2022)

Всем доброго времени суток, скачал с этого форума много интересных нот и минусовок, хочу тоже внести свой вклад в развитие нашего инструмента.


----------



## DmitrySokolowsky (23 Апр 2022)

Здравствуйте!
Выложите, пожалуйста, вальс "Aubade d’oiseaux". В поиске не нашёл.


----------



## ivankarpovich (25 Апр 2022)

Выложить не проблема, но не грузится почему-то


----------



## ivankarpovich (13 Июн 2022)

*Aubade D'oiseaux*


----------



## ВИКУСЯ (25 Июн 2022)

leonidzet написал(а):


> приятная несложная пьеска, легко играется и подбирается


Добрый день, ноты можно прислать, огромное спасибо.


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

* La staffetta - мазурка*

Посмотреть вложение La staffetta (+).mp3 *(+)*
Посмотреть вложение La staffetta (-).mp3 *(-)*
*1**2*


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Полька*
La modenese (+)Посмотреть вложение La modenese (+).mp3
La modenese (-) Посмотреть вложение La modenese (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Вальс*
Scaccomatto (+) Yandex
Scaccomatto (-) Yandex
Scaccomatto (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка*
Bonita (+) Yandex
Bonita (-) Yandex
Bonita (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Полька*
Tiramisu (+) Yandex
Tiramisu (-) Yandex
Tiramisu (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Вальс*
IL Cagnone (+) Yandex
IL Cagnone (-) Yandex
IL Cagnone (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка*
Elena (+) Yandex
Elena (-) Yandex
Elena (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Вальс*
Gatto nero (+) Yandex
Gatto nero (-) Yandex
Gatto nero (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка*
Magia (+) Yandex
Magia (-) Yandex
Magia (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (11 Авг 2022)

*Полька*
Sirena (+) Yandex
Sirena (-) Yandex
Sirena (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Вальс*
Tempesta (+) Yandex
Tempesta (-) Yandex
Tempesta (н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка La befana*

(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Вальс La caloppata*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Вальс Fisa d'amore
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex*


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка Laura*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Полька Chiara *
(+) Yandex
(-)Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Вальс Bufera*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex
(н)2 Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка Michelina*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Полька Bella bimba*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (15 Авг 2022)

*Вальс Sotto i ponti*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex
(н)2 Yandex


----------



## zesar (17 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка Cortesia
(+) Yandex 
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex*


----------



## zesar (17 Авг 2022)

*Полька Giravolta
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex*


----------



## zesar (17 Авг 2022)

*Le donne di siviglia*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (17 Авг 2022)

*Вальс Arcobaleno*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (17 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка Graziella*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## gerborisov (18 Авг 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *Le donne di siviglia*
> (+) Yandex
> (-) Yandex
> (н) Yandex


Тут ноты от "Giravolta"


----------



## gerborisov (18 Авг 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *Вальс Arcobaleno*
> (+) Yandex
> (-) Yandex
> (н) Yandex


А тут ноты от "Bonita"


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

*Вальс
Colpo di classe
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка
Robertina*
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

gerborisov,


gerborisov написал(а):


> Тут ноты от "Giravolta"


* А тут - Le donne di siviglia *(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

*Полька - Polca brillante 
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex*


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

*Мазурка In giscesa
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex*


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

*Танго Rio blanco *
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

*Вальс Spensierato*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

*Полька Paolina*
(+) Yandex
(-) Yandex
(н) Yandex


----------



## zesar (20 Авг 2022)

Bellino
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) ЯндексFox moderato


----------



## Andrey Z. (21 Авг 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *Полька - Polca brillante
> (+) Yandex
> (-) Yandex
> (н) Yandex*


плюс урезанный - нет Трио 
Здесь полностью


----------



## zesar (21 Авг 2022)

*Ercolina* *Мазурка
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (21 Авг 2022)

*La Ruota Полька
(+) *Яндекс
*(-) *Яндекс
*(н) *Яндекс


----------



## zesar (21 Авг 2022)

*El Loco. Танго
(+) *Яндекс
*(-) *Яндекс
*(н) *Яндекс


----------



## zesar (21 Авг 2022)

*Per un amore. Вальс*
*(+) *Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс


----------



## zesar (22 Авг 2022)

Andalusia. Passo doppio(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс


----------



## zesar (22 Авг 2022)

*Mister Tango
(+) Яндекс 
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (22 Авг 2022)

*Fox che Passione. Фокстрот
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (23 Авг 2022)

*Asso di Picche. Полька.
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (23 Авг 2022)

* l'Ora del Bajon. Баджон
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (23 Авг 2022)

*Salti di Gioia. Мазурка*

*(+) Яндекс*
*(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (24 Авг 2022)

*Pablito. Ча-ча-ча
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (25 Авг 2022)

*Passeggiando. Вальс*
*(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (25 Авг 2022)

*Scacco Matto. Танго.
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (27 Авг 2022)

*Briosa. Полька
(+) Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (27 Авг 2022)

*Valzer lento. *
(+) *Яндекс
(-) Яндекс
(н) Яндекс*


----------



## zesar (27 Авг 2022)

*La Mela Rosa. Мазурка*


----------



## zesar (30 Авг 2022)

*Fisafox *

Посмотреть вложение Fisafox (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Fisafox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Авг 2022)

*Amando. Румба*
Посмотреть вложение Amando (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Amando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Авг 2022)

*Mister cha cha cha *
Посмотреть вложение Mister cha cha cha (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Mister cha cha cha (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Авг 2022)

*Dolce poema. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Dolce poema (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Dolce poema (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Авг 2022)

*La Migliafisa. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La Migliafisa (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение La Migliafisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (31 Авг 2022)

*Mambo Jumbo.*
Посмотреть вложение Mambo Jumbo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mambo Jumbo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (31 Авг 2022)

*Vacanze a Rio. Самба.*
Посмотреть вложение Vacanze a Rio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vacanze a Rio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Dolce amore. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Dolce amore (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Dolce amore (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Peperina. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Peperina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Peperina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Sereno variabile. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Sereno variabile (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sereno variabile (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Modernfisa*
Посмотреть вложение Modernfisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Modernfisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Blu salsa*
Посмотреть вложение Blu salsa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Blu salsa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Good night *
Посмотреть вложение Good night (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Good night (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Dolce amore mio*
Посмотреть вложение Dolce amore mio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Dolce amore mio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

Anni 40 ​
Посмотреть вложение Anni 40 (+).mp3 Посмотреть вложение Anni 40 (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Astor *
Посмотреть вложение Astor (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Astor (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Rumba latina *
Посмотреть вложение Rumba latina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rumba latina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Bachata di una fisa*
Посмотреть вложение Bachata di una fisa (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Bachata di una fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Il ballo del mandriano*

Посмотреть вложение Il ballo del mandriano (+).mp3 Посмотреть вложение Il ballo del mandriano (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Luchino. Вальс.*
Посмотреть вложение Luchino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Luchino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Maruzzella*. *Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Maruzzella (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Maruzzella (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Proibita*. *Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Proibita (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Proibita (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Сен 2022)

*Ti chiedo amore *
Посмотреть вложение Ti chiedo amore (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Ti chiedo amore (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Сен 2022)

*Bye bye fisa*
Посмотреть вложение Bye bye fisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bye bye fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Сен 2022)

*Pensiero d'amore. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Pensiero d'amore (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Pensiero d'amore (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Сен 2022)

*Volo basso. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Volo basso (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Volo basso (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Сен 2022)

*Un tango per te.*
Посмотреть вложение Un tango per te (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Un tango per te (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Сен 2022)

*Castellina. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Castellina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Castellina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Сен 2022)

*La grande sfida*. *Полька. Для дуэта аккордеонов.*
Посмотреть вложение La grande sfida (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение la grande sfida (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Balla Rosina. Мазурка.*
Посмотреть вложение Balla Rosina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Balla Rosina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Doppia curva. Мазурка.*
Посмотреть вложение Doppia curva (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Doppia curva (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Radiolina. Полька.*
Посмотреть вложение Radiolina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Radiolina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Torero. *
Посмотреть вложение Torero (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Torero (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Tour de France. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Tour de France (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tour de France (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Carioca. Самба*
Посмотреть вложение Carioca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Carioca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Mon Cherì. Вальс.*
Посмотреть вложение Mon Cherì (-).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Mon Cherì (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Madrileno. Танго.*
Посмотреть вложение Madrileno (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Madrileno (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Paresido. Paso Doble*
Посмотреть вложение Paresido (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Paresido (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Сен 2022)

*Diabolica. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Diabolica (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Diabolica (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*In pista. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение In pista (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение In pista (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Antiguo. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Antiguo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Antiguo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Lupetto*
Посмотреть вложение Lupetto (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Lupetto (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Far west. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Far west (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Far west (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Uno scottish a Geraci. Scottish*
Посмотреть вложение Uno scottish a Geraci (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Uno scottish a Geraci (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Sorridendo. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Sorridendo (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Sorridendo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Sconcertango.*
Посмотреть вложение Sconcertango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sconcertango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*La beretta. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La beretta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La beretta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Zig zag. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Zig zag (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Zig zag (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*La villadorese. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La villadorese (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La villadorese (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Mazurka a Fasanò.*
Посмотреть вложение Mazurka a Fasanò (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurka a Fasanò (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Сен 2022)

*Senza te. Вальс*

Посмотреть вложение Senza te (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Senza te (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Fischiettando. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Fischiettando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fischiettando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Cavriago. Вальс.*
Посмотреть вложение Cavriago (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cavriago (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Gagliardo. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Gagliardo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Gagliardo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Super Fisa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Super Fisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Super Fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Fisa Swing.*
Посмотреть вложение Fisa Swing (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisa Swing (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Luminosa. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Luminosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Luminosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Spericolata. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Spericolata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Spericolata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Allegra. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Allegra (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Allegra (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Furibonda. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Furibonda (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Furibonda (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Flash musette. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Flash musette (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Flash musette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Сен 2022)

*Intenso. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Intenso (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Intenso (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Сен 2022)

*Amo Parigi. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Amo Parigi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Amo Parigi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Сен 2022)

*Azzurra. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Azzurra (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Azzurra (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Сен 2022)

*La Perla. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La Perla (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La Perla (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Сен 2022)

*Tarantella Burlesca *
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella Burlesca (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella Burlesca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Сен 2022)

*Mi Corazon. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Mi Corazon (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mi Corazon (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Сен 2022)

*Mister fox*
Посмотреть вложение Mister fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mister fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Сен 2022)

*Maestoso. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Maestoso (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Maestoso (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Сен 2022)

*Polcona. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Polcona (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polcona (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Сен 2022)

*Argentino. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Argentino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Argentino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Сен 2022)

*Mazurkamania. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Mazurkamania (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurkamania (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Сен 2022)

*Notte Parigina . Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Notte Parigina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Notte Parigina (-).mp3 
*с*


----------



## zesar (10 Сен 2022)

*Bella Mora. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Bella Mora (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bella Mora (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Сен 2022)

*Che Risata. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Che Risata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Che Risata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Сен 2022)

*Sogni Perduti. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Sogni Perduti (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sogni Perduti (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Rivalità. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Rivalità (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rivalità (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Che Volata. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Che Volata (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Che Volata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Viva la mazurca.*
Посмотреть вложение Viva la mazurca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Viva la mazurca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Frizzantina. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Frizzantina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Frizzantina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Semplicemente fox*
Посмотреть вложение Semplicemente fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Semplicemente fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Gigolò. Вальс*

Посмотреть вложение Gigolò (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Gigolò (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Monella. Мазурка*

Посмотреть вложение Monella (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Monella (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Minifox*

Посмотреть вложение Minifox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Minifox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Su di giri. Полька*

Посмотреть вложение Su di giri (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Su di giri (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Distratta. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Distratta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Distratta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Dj fox. *
Посмотреть вложение Dj fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Dj fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Doppia fisa. Дуэт Аккордеонов*
Посмотреть вложение Doppia fisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Doppia fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Тарантелла. Дуэт аккордеонов*
Посмотреть вложение La saltarella (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La saltarella (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Tarantella dello schiaffo*
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella dello schiaffo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella dello schiaffo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Explosion Polka (Tonalità Do)*
Посмотреть вложение Explosion Polka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Explosion Polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Сен 2022)

*Tarantella dei compari*
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella dei compari (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella dei compari (-).mp3


----------



## Andrey Z. (11 Сен 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *Doppia fisa. Дуэт Аккордеонов*
> Посмотреть вложение 13247
> Посмотреть вложение 13248


Плюс полностью. В нотах 2 голос не прописан, к сожалению


----------



## Andrey Z. (11 Сен 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *Тарантелла. Дуэт аккордеонов*
> Посмотреть вложение 13250
> Посмотреть вложение 13251


Плюс полностью


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Live valzer*
Посмотреть вложение Live valzer (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Live valzer (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Lilli. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Lilli (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Lilli (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Locotango. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Locotango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Locotango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Elettrica. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Elettrica (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Elettrica (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Foxys*
Посмотреть вложение Foxys (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Foxys (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Stranezze. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Stranezze (+).mp3 


Посмотреть вложение Stranezze (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Moquette. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Moquette (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Moquette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Delicado. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение Delicado (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Delicado (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Sentimental. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Sentimental (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sentimental (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Orchidea. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Orchidea (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Orchidea (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Tarantella paisana*
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella paisana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella paisana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Valzerissimo*
Посмотреть вложение Valzerissimo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Valzerissimo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Trasgressiva. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Trasgressiva (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Trasgressiva (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Сен 2022)

*Паганини - Вечный двигатель*
Посмотреть вложение Паганини - Вечный двигатель (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Паганини - Вечный двигатель (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*Tenderesse Musette. Вальс*

Посмотреть вложение Tenderesse Musette (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Tenderesse Musette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*Piccola Polka*

Посмотреть вложение Piccola Polka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Piccola Polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*l'Allegro Strauss. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение l'Allegro Strauss (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение l'Allegro Strauss (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*Astor in my mind. Танго*







Посмотреть вложение Astor in my mind (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Astor in my mind (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*The Train Circus*
Посмотреть вложение The Train Circus (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение The Train Circus (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*Moto Perpetuo alla Russa*
Посмотреть вложение Moto Perpetuo alla Russa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Moto Perpetuo alla Russa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*Semplicemente Tango*
Посмотреть вложение Semplicemente Tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Semplicemente Tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*Yo Canto una Cancion. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Yo Canto una Cancion (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Yo Canto una Cancion (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Сен 2022)

*Gara di ballo. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Gara di ballo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Gara di ballo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Sensation tango.*
Посмотреть вложение Sensation tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sensation tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Polkeria. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Polkeria (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polkeria (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Guardando il tramonto. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Guardando il tramonto (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Guardando il tramonto (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Notte a Parigi. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Notte a Parigi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Notte a Parigi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Buena Suerte. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Buena Suerte (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Buena Suerte (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Miriam. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Miriam (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Miriam (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Smerengue*
Посмотреть вложение Smerengue (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Smerengue (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Polka in vacanza. Поль*
Посмотреть вложение Polka in vacanza (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polka in vacanza (-).mp3 
*ка*


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Liscio in frack. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Liscio in frack (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Liscio in frack (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Favola*
Посмотреть вложение Favola (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Favola (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Dual link. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Dual link (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Dual link (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Diatonic reggaeton  *
Посмотреть вложение Diatonic reggaeton (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Diatonic reggaeton (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Explosion Polka* 
Посмотреть вложение Explosion Polka (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Explosion Polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

* Blacky. Полька*

Посмотреть вложение blacky (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение blacky (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Сен 2022)

*Вlacky Полька*
Посмотреть вложение blacky (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение blacky (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Super King. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Super King (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Super King (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Alla Piatanesi. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Alla Piatanesi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Alla Piatanesi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Note di polca*
Посмотреть вложение Note di polca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Note di polca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Alma de bandoneon. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Alma de bandoneon (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Alma de bandoneon (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Hasta la vista. Paso Doble*
Посмотреть вложение Hasta la vista (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Hasta la vista (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Tic Tac*
Посмотреть вложение Tic Tac (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tic Tac (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Roses valse*
Посмотреть вложение Roses valse (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Roses valse (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Turchina. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Turchina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Turchina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Polca party*
Посмотреть вложение Polca party (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polca party (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Tierra de incanto. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Tierra de incanto (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tierra de incanto (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Dolce sentimento. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Dolce sentimento (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Dolce sentimento (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Romagnolo. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Romagnolo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Romagnolo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*La locomotiva. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La locomotiva (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение La locomotiva (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*La 500. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La 500 (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La 500 (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Mon amour. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Mon amour (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mon amour (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Zingarello**. Вальс*

Посмотреть вложение Zingarello (+).mp3

Посмотреть вложение Zingarello (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*La vespetta. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La vespetta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La vespetta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*La giostra. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La giostra (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La giostra (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Adios tango*
Посмотреть вложение Adios tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Adios tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Marco. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Marco (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Marco (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Supersonica. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Supersonica (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Supersonica (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Сен 2022)

*Argentangos. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Argentangos (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Argentangos (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Rondò latino*
Посмотреть вложение Rondò latino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rondò latino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Dragon ball*
Посмотреть вложение Dragon ball (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Dragon ball (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Amato tango*
Посмотреть вложение Amato tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Amato tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Sorvolando. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Sorvolando (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*La scommessa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La scommessa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La scommessa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Country_polka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Country_polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Il treno dei sogni*
Посмотреть вложение Il treno dei sogni (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il treno dei sogni (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Baila bajon*
Посмотреть вложение Baila bajon (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Baila bajon (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Il Mago del caffè. Ча-ча-ча*
Посмотреть вложение Il Mago del caffè (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il Mago del caffè (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Rosa blanca*
Посмотреть вложение Rosa blanca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rosa blanca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Lucignolo*

Посмотреть вложение Lucignolo (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Lucignolo (-).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Lucignolo (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Yuppy ye*. *Полька*

Посмотреть вложение Yuppy ye (-).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Yuppy ye (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Full Country*
Посмотреть вложение Full Country (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Full Country (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Astra*

Посмотреть вложение Astra (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Astra (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Fisatmosfera*
Посмотреть вложение Fisatmosfera (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisatmosfera (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Stile francese. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Stile francese (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Stile francese (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Cumbia gitana*
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia gitana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia gitana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Euphonia latina*
Посмотреть вложение Euphonia latina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Euphonia latina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Re Venturi. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Re Venturi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Re Venturi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Bumbia libre*
Посмотреть вложение Bumbia libre (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bumbia libre (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Sognando. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Sognando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sognando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Il nostro film. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Il nostro film (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il nostro film (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Baila bajon*
Посмотреть вложение Baila bajon (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Baila bajon (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Tyroler polka*
Посмотреть вложение Tyroler polka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tyroler polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Sangre y pasion. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Sangre y pasion (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sangre y pasion (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Rosa blanca*
Посмотреть вложение Rosa blanca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rosa blanca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (16 Сен 2022)

*Vecchio West*
Посмотреть вложение Vecchio West (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vecchio West (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Brezza. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Brezza (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Brezza (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Alfred*
Посмотреть вложение Alfred (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Alfred (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Allegretta*

Посмотреть вложение Allegretta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Allegretta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Fremito d'amore*
Посмотреть вложение Fremito d'amore (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fremito d'amore (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Brezza d'estate*

Посмотреть вложение Brezza d'estate (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Brezza d'estate (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Eternità*


Посмотреть вложение Eternità (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Eternità (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*La gravità*
Посмотреть вложение La gravità (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La gravità (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Capriccio*
Посмотреть вложение Capriccio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Capriccio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Cielo stellato*
Посмотреть вложение Cielo stellato (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cielo stellato (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*La vita è così*
Посмотреть вложение La vita è così (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La vita è così (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Il tulipano. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Il tulipano (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il tulipano (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Festosa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Festosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Festosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Fisa fox*
Посмотреть вложение Fisa fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisa fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Minni. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Minni (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Minni (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Campionessa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Campionessa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Campionessa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*El bravo. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение El bravo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El bravo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Bandon*
Посмотреть вложение Bandon (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bandon (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Piccola samba. *

Посмотреть вложение Piccola samba (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Piccola samba (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*A tempo di musette. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение A tempo di musette (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение A tempo di musette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Toro loco.*
Посмотреть вложение Toro loco (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Toro loco (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Mezzanotte. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Mezzanotte (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mezzanotte (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Casanova*
Посмотреть вложение Casanova (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Casanova (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Aristide. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Aristide (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Aristide (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Bravafisa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Bravafisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bravafisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Libera. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Libera (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Libera (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Special Fox*
Посмотреть вложение Special Fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Special Fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Polfisa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Polfisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polfisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Eden*
Посмотреть вложение Eden (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Scoppiata. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Scoppiata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Scoppiata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Almetta. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Almetta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Almetta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Brezza Parigina. Вальс*


Посмотреть вложение Brezza Parigina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Brezza Parigina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Polka dell eco*
Посмотреть вложение Polka dell eco (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polka dell eco (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Bailamos*

Посмотреть вложение Bailamos (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Bailamos (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Festivaltango. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Festivaltango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Festivaltango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Air France. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Air France (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Air France (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

* Ritmo tropical *




Посмотреть вложение Ritmo tropical (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Ritmo tropical (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Rio cha cha cha*
Посмотреть вложение Rio cha cha cha (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rio cha cha cha (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*El goleador*. *Paso-Doble*


Посмотреть вложение El goleador (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El goleador (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Foxmania. Quick-step*
Посмотреть вложение Foxmania (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Foxmania (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Mazurca dei campioni*


Посмотреть вложение Mazurca dei campioni (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurca dei campioni (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Rubacuori. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Rubacuori (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rubacuori (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Guendalina*
Посмотреть вложение Guendalina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Guendalina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Felicidad. Самба*
Посмотреть вложение Felicidad (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Felicidad (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Blu melody *
Посмотреть вложение Blu melody (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Blu melody (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Quadriglia di classe. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Quadriglia di classe (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Quadriglia di classe (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Caro Giraldi. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Caro Giraldi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Caro Giraldi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (17 Сен 2022)

*Al circo. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Al circo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Al circo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Lulù. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Lulù (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Lulù (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Nonno Rocca. Вальс*

Посмотреть вложение Nonno Rocca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Nonno Rocca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*La frenata. Полька*

Посмотреть вложение La frenata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La frenata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Lucignolo. Вальс*

Посмотреть вложение Lucignolo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Lucignolo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Cumbia west*

Посмотреть вложение Cumbia west (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia west (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Supervalzer*
Посмотреть вложение Supervalzer (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Supervalzer (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Ricordando Rodriguez. Танго*



Посмотреть вложение Ricordando Rodriguez (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Ricordando Rodriguez (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*El pompero*
Посмотреть вложение El pompero (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El pompero (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Rumba my amor*
Посмотреть вложение Rumba my amor (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rumba my amor (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*La veneziana. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La veneziana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La veneziana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Deliziosa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Deliziosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Deliziosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Cucumbia*
Посмотреть вложение Cucumbia (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cucumbia (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Bajon de mi amor*
Посмотреть вложение Bajon de mi amor (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bajon de mi amor (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Tango*
Посмотреть вложение Tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*El matador. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение El matador (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El matador (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Bianco e nero. Поль*
Посмотреть вложение Bianco e nero (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bianco e nero (-).mp3 
*ка*


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Brandy. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Brandy (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Brandy (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Briosa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Briosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Briosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Fulmine. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Fulmine (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fulmine (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Funivia Silana. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Funivia Silana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Funivia Silana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Il bersaglio. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Il bersaglio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il bersaglio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Little Lilly. Полька*

Посмотреть вложение Little Lilly (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Little Lilly (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Il gatto e la volpe. Полька*

Посмотреть вложение Il gatto e la volpe (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il gatto e la volpe (-).mp3


----------



## kep (19 Сен 2022)

Ничего себе! 
Благодаря zesar и другим уважаемым публикаторам мы доехали до сотой страницы!

*Всех поздравляю! *


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Polka dello Jonio*
Посмотреть вложение Polka dello Jonio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polka dello Jonio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Sansone. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Sansone (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sansone (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Schibi. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Schibi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Schibi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Spigola calabrese. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Spigola calabrese (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Spigola calabrese (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Tarantella lucente*
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella lucente (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarantella lucente (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Tina. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Tina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Mojito*

Посмотреть вложение Mojito (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mojito (-).MP3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Soledad. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Soledad (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Soledad (-).MP3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*I**l mio valzer*
Посмотреть вложение Il mio valzer (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il mio valzer (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*El cubajon*
Посмотреть вложение El cubajon (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El cubajon (-).MP3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Fisabilando asì*
Посмотреть вложение Fisabilando asì (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisabilando asì (-).MP3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Scala reale. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Scala reale (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Scala reale (-).MP3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Country Polka*
Посмотреть вложение Country polka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Country polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Bonjour musette. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение bonjour musette (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение bonjour musette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*La cavalletta. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La cavalletta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La cavalletta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Miraggio. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Miraggio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Miraggio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Marco ed Elisa. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Marco ed Elisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Marco ed Elisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Vivere ed amare. *
Посмотреть вложение Vivere ed amare (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vivere ed amare (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Fantasy fox*
Посмотреть вложение Fantasy fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fantasy fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Rumbando. *
Посмотреть вложение Rumbando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rumbando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Polkatomica*
Посмотреть вложение Polkatomica (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polkatomica (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Birillo*
Посмотреть вложение Birillo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Birillo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*El bimbo*
Посмотреть вложение El bimbo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El bimbo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Samba campagnola*
Посмотреть вложение Samba campagnola (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Samba campagnola (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Fisalatina*
Посмотреть вложение Fisalatina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisalatina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Alla calabrese Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Alla calabrese (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Alla calabrese (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Сен 2022)

*Баян Микс - Облака*
Посмотреть вложение Баян Микс - Облака (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Баян Микс - Облака (-).mp3


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (20 Сен 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ничего себе!
> Благодаря zesar и другим уважаемым публикаторам мы доехали до сотой страницы!
> 
> *Всех поздравляю! *


Да вообще столько интересных пьес для аккордеона, которых я никогда не слыхал. Супер коллекция! Никогда не играл под минусовку. Теперь захотелось попробовать. Ввиду наличия Weltmeister Consona захотелось сыграть некотрые танго, под котрые её звучание подходит почти идеально. Выкладывающим респект и уважуха.


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Fiesta. Bajon*
Посмотреть вложение Fiesta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fiesta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Toro bravo. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение Toro bravo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Toro bravo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Africa. Limbo*

Посмотреть вложение Africa (+).mp3 Посмотреть вложение Africa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Notte blu*
Посмотреть вложение Notte blu (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Notte blu (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Neve a buenosaires. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Neve a buenosaires (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Neve a buenosaires (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Sabor latino. Ча-ча-ча*
Посмотреть вложение Sabor latino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sabor latino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Cumbiafolk*
Посмотреть вложение Cumbiafolk (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cumbiafolk (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Segnali di fumo. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Segnali di fumo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Segnali di fumo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Batticuore. Bachata*
Посмотреть вложение Batticuore (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Batticuore (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Cavallo blanco. Самба*
Посмотреть вложение Cavallo blanco (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cavallo blanco (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Buon divertimento*
Посмотреть вложение Buon divertimento (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Buon divertimento (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Salsa tropical*
Посмотреть вложение Salsa tropical (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Salsa tropical (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*El turbillon*
Посмотреть вложение El turbillon (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El turbillon (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Ritmo caliente*
Посмотреть вложение Ritmo caliente (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Ritmo caliente (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Lunafox. Quick step*
Посмотреть вложение Lunafox (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Vanidad. Румба*
Посмотреть вложение Vanidad (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vanidad (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Guendalina*
Посмотреть вложение Guendalina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Guendalina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*La brioche. Ча-ча-ча*
Посмотреть вложение La brioche (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La brioche (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Fiesta mambo*
Посмотреть вложение Fiesta mambo (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Fiesta mambo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Viva l'Italia. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Viva l'Italia (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Viva l'Italia (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Pistole e blue jeans. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Pistole e blue jeans (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Pistole e blue jeans (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Amico mambo*
Посмотреть вложение Amico mambo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Amico mambo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Mia principessa. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Mia principessa (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Mia principessa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Brillantina. Merengue*
Посмотреть вложение Brillantina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Brillantina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Peppa pizzica*
Посмотреть вложение Peppa pizzica (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Peppa pizzica (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Perdonami. *
Посмотреть вложение Perdonami (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Perdonami (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Paese in festa. Ballata*
Посмотреть вложение Paese in festa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Paese in festa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Passeggiando per Madrid. Paso-Doble*
Посмотреть вложение Passeggiando per Madrid (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Passeggiando per Madrid (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Mia per sempre. Slow Rock*
Посмотреть вложение Mia per sempre (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mia per sempre (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Brivido caldo. *
Посмотреть вложение Brivido caldo (-).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Brivido caldo (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Gabri Mambo*
Посмотреть вложение Gabri Mambo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Gabri Mambo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Italian dance*
Посмотреть вложение Italian dance (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Italian dance (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Roberta.*
Посмотреть вложение Roberta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Roberta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*La sveltona. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La sveltona (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение La sveltona (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Ketti. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Ketti (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Ketti (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Encantos. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Encantos (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Encantos (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Danza veneziana. Ritmo Dance*
Посмотреть вложение Danza veneziana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Danza veneziana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Luana. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Luana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Luana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Festa paesana. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Festa paesana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Festa paesana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Bandoneon mi amor. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Bandoneon mi amor (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bandoneon mi amor (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

* Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Сен 2022)

*Riccioli d'oro. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Riccioli d'oro (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Riccioli d'oro (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Escobar. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение Escobar (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Escobar (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Panico. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Panico (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Panico (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Foxando*
Посмотреть вложение Foxando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Foxando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Cumbia imperiale*
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia imperiale (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia imperiale (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Romantico tango*
Посмотреть вложение Romantico tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Romantico tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Sbarazzina. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Sbarazzina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sbarazzina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Birichina. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Birichina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Birichina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*A mia madre. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение A mia madre (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение A mia madre (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Super mambo*
Посмотреть вложение Super mambo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Super mambo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Stop a sorpresa. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Stop a sorpresa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Stop a sorpresa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*La bachata dell'amor*
Посмотреть вложение La bachata dell'amor (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La bachata dell'amor (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Zio Dino. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Zio Dino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Zio Dino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Polkando. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Polkando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polkando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Il bucaneve. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Il bucaneve (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il bucaneve (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*La napoletana. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La napoletana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La napoletana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Il pinguino. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Il pinguino(+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il pinguino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*One more tango*
Посмотреть вложение One more tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение One more tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Vola rondinella. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Vola rondinella (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vola rondinella (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Smiling. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Smiling (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Smiling (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Сен 2022)

*Sogno viennese. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Sogno viennese (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sogno viennese (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Day in Madrid. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение Day in Madrid (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Day in Madrid (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Rosazzurro. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Rosazzurro (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rosazzurro (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Italian Joke. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Italian Joke (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Italian Joke (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Follow me. Самба*
Посмотреть вложение Follow me (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Follow me (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*A nice sensation*
Посмотреть вложение A nice sensation (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение A nice sensation (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Polka felicità*
Посмотреть вложение Polka felicità (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polka felicità (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Sensuality. Moderato - Beguine*
Посмотреть вложение Sensuality (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sensuality (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Opera*
Посмотреть вложение Opera (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Opera (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Sempre con te*

Посмотреть вложение Sempre con te (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sempre con te (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Sera di settembre*
Посмотреть вложение Sera di settembre (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sera di settembre (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Quando l'amore*

Посмотреть вложение Quando l'amore (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Quando l'amore (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Sussulto d'amore*
Посмотреть вложение Sussulto d'amore (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sussulto d'amore (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Brezza di montagna*
Посмотреть вложение Brezza di montagna (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Brezza di montagna (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

_*Profumo argentino. Танго*_
Посмотреть вложение Profumo argentino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Profumo argentino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Сен 2022)

*Alla Losiana. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Alla Losiana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Alla Losiana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

_*Caro maestro. Танго*_
Посмотреть вложение Caro maestro (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Caro maestro (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

_*Trottorellina. Полька*_
Посмотреть вложение Trottorellina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Trottorellina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

*Musettare. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Musettare (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Musettare (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

_*Atmosfera. Вальс *_
Посмотреть вложение Atmosfera (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

*Fiesta a Madrid. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение Fiesta a Madrid (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fiesta a Madrid (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

_*Espressivo. Вальс*_
Посмотреть вложение Espressivo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Espressivo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

*Il cavaliere solitario. Slow (медленный)*

Посмотреть вложение Il cavaliere solitario (+).mp3 Посмотреть вложение Il cavaliere solitario (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

*Variando. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Variando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Variando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

*Vecchio stile. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Vecchio stile (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vecchio stile (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

_*Merengue locos*_
Посмотреть вложение Merengue locos (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Merengue locos (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Сен 2022)

*Filuziana. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Filuziana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Filuziana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (24 Сен 2022)

_*Cumbia fisa*_
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia fisa (+).mp3 Посмотреть вложение Cumbia fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (24 Сен 2022)

*Felix. Фокстрот*
Посмотреть вложение Felix (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Felix (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Сен 2022)

_*La Bagnasca. Полька*_
Посмотреть вложение La Bagnasca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La Bagnasca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Сен 2022)

*Picatango. *
Посмотреть вложение Picatango (-).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Picatango (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Сен 2022)

*Sabor cubano. Ча-ча-ча*
Посмотреть вложение Sabor cubano (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sabor cubano (-).mp3


----------



## veron (25 Сен 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Да вообще столько интересных пьес для аккордеона, которых я никогда не слыхал. Супер коллекция! Никогда не играл под минусовку. Теперь захотелось попробовать. Ввиду наличия Weltmeister Consona захотелось сыграть некотрые танго, под котрые её звучание подходит почти идеально. Выкладывающим респект и уважуха.


Да, огромная благодарность тем, кто делится своими запасами. Если бы хоть чуть-чуть этого изобилия тогда, во время учебы в ДМШ…, а не тома переписанных от руки пьес для баяна с аккордами на три октавы, которые нужно изловчится передать на аккордеоне). По-хорошему завидую сегодняшним начинающим музыкантам, материала сколько хочешь – лишь найди свое.


----------



## zesar (25 Сен 2022)

*Melodicamente beguine*

Посмотреть вложение Melodicamente beguine (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Melodicamente beguine (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Сен 2022)

*Mazurkando*
Посмотреть вложение Mazurkando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurkando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (26 Сен 2022)

*Fisa viennese. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Fisa viennese (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisa viennese (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (26 Сен 2022)

*Calimbo dance. *

Посмотреть вложение Calimbo dance (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Calimbo dance (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (26 Сен 2022)

*Rio. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Rio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rio (-).mp3


----------



## schurik.2023 (26 Сен 2022)

zesar, Visa Вальс,почему то не включается .


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Giro di valzer*
Посмотреть вложение Giro di valzer (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Giro di valzer (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Enterprise. Passeggiata dance*
Посмотреть вложение Enterprise (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Enterprise (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Ballarella. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Ballarella (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Ballarella (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*La trottola. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La trottola (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Sensual tango*
Посмотреть вложение Sensual tango (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sensual tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Esmeralda. Kizomba*
Посмотреть вложение Esmeralda (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Esmeralda (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Sabor latino. Merengue *
Посмотреть вложение Sabor latino (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Sabor latino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Mazurca birichin*
Посмотреть вложение Mazurca birichina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurca birichina (-).mp3 
*a*


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Master. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Master (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Master (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Notte a Parigi. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Notte a Parigi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Notte a Parigi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Сен 2022)

*Scaramuccia. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Scaramuccia (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Scaramuccia (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Tangheros. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Tangheros (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tangheros (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Il Pagliaccio. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Il_Pagliaccio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il_pagliaccio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Polka Miranda*
Посмотреть вложение Polka Miranda (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polka Miranda (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Cha cha por ti*
Посмотреть вложение Cha cha por ti (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cha cha por ti (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Merengue russo*
Посмотреть вложение Merengue russo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Merengue russo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Cumbiadance*
Посмотреть вложение Cumbiadance (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cumbiadance (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Tarantarock*
Посмотреть вложение Tarantarock (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarantarock (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Il mio primo musette. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Il mio primo musette (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il mio primo musette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Il valzer di Mariasole*
Посмотреть вложение Il valzer di Mariasole (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il valzer di Mariasole (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Сен 2022)

*Piccolo valzer*
Посмотреть вложение Piccolo valzer (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Piccolo valzer (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Сен 2022)

*Fisarmonica veneziana. Barocco moderno*
Посмотреть вложение Fisarmonica veneziana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisarmonica veneziana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Сен 2022)

*Nostalgia di te*
Посмотреть вложение Nostalgia di te (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Nostalgia di te (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Сен 2022)

*Notte stellato*
Посмотреть вложение Notte stellato (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Notte stellato (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Сен 2022)

*La valse a Pierrot. valzer Musette Swing*
Посмотреть вложение La valse a Pierrot (+) Demo.mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La valse a Pierrot (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*Martinica. Sanba dance 



*Посмотреть вложение Martinica (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*BAILAR CONTIGO. Самба*
Посмотреть вложение Bailar contigo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bailar contigo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*ANDALUSA*
Посмотреть вложение Andalusa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Andalusa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*ANTONELLA. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Antonella (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Antonella (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*FISA FOLK. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Fisa Folk (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisa Folk (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*MAZURCA BIRICHINA*
Посмотреть вложение Mazurca birichina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurca birichina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*LA LUNA NEI SOGNI. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La luna nei sogni (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La luna nei sogni (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Сен 2022)

*Gli amici del salento*
Посмотреть вложение Gli amici del salento (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Gli amici del salento (-).mp3


----------



## gerborisov (1 Окт 2022)

Спасибо за огромный массив минусовок! Мне лично разные тональности не нужны.


----------



## zesar (1 Окт 2022)

*Cariope. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Cariope (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cariope (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (1 Окт 2022)

*Diatonfox. Фокстрот*
Посмотреть вложение Diatonfox (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Diatonfox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (1 Окт 2022)

*Gioco polca*
Посмотреть вложение Gioco polca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Gioco polca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (1 Окт 2022)

*Tarantarè*
Посмотреть вложение Tarantarè (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarantarè (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (1 Окт 2022)

*Valzer diatonic*
Посмотреть вложение Valzer diatonic (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Valzer diatonic (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Окт 2022)

*Principe Tarantella*
Посмотреть вложение Principe (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Principe (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Окт 2022)

*En Espana.*
Посмотреть вложение En Espana (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение En Espana (-).mp3
* Paso - Doble*


----------



## zesar (2 Окт 2022)

*Vallzer del sole*
Посмотреть вложение Vallzer del sole (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vallzer del sole (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Окт 2022)

*Arcobaleno. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Arcobaleno (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Arcobaleno (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Окт 2022)

*Arlecchino. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Arlecchino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Arlecchino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Окт 2022)

*Cico fisa.  Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Cico fisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cico fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Окт 2022)

*Polcallegra*
Посмотреть вложение Polcallegra (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polcallegra (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Окт 2022)

*Superlambada*

Посмотреть вложение Superlambada (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Superlambada (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Окт 2022)

*Diatonic reggaeton*
Посмотреть вложение Diatonic reggaeton (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Diatonic reggaeton (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Окт 2022)

*Macumbia*
Посмотреть вложение Macumbia (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Macumbia (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Окт 2022)

*Explosion Polka* 
Посмотреть вложение Explosion Polka demo.mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Explosion Polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Окт 2022)

*AMANTi*
Посмотреть вложение Amanti (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Amanti (-).mp3
*I*


----------



## zesar (5 Окт 2022)

*LUNA DI MIELE*
Посмотреть вложение Luna di Miele (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Luna di Miele (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Окт 2022)

*Amica polka*
Посмотреть вложение Amica polka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Amica polka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Окт 2022)

*Miss mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение Miss mazurka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Miss mazurka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Окт 2022)

*Ines cumbia*
Посмотреть вложение Ines cumbia (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Ines cumbia (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Окт 2022)

*Mimosa*
Посмотреть вложение Mimosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mimosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Окт 2022)

*Sogno a Parigi Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Sogno a Parigi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sogno a Parigi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Окт 2022)

*El ritmo vas Мамбо*
Посмотреть вложение El ritmo vas (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El ritmo vas (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Окт 2022)

*Fanatica Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Fanatica (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fanatica (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Окт 2022)

*Sambafè*
Посмотреть вложение Sambafè (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sambafè (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Окт 2022)

*Leo*
Посмотреть вложение Leo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Leo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Окт 2022)

*PASCAL FOX*
Посмотреть вложение Pascal fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Pascal fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Окт 2022)

*Mazurka del ciuccio*
Посмотреть вложение Mazurka del ciuccio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurka del ciuccio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Окт 2022)

*Asso di cuori. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Asso di cuori (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Окт 2022)

*El pablo. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение El pablo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El pablo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Окт 2022)

*La rondine. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La rondine (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La rondine (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Окт 2022)

*El paris. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение El paris (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El paris (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Окт 2022)

*Tango in balera*
Посмотреть вложение Tango in balera (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tango in balera (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Окт 2022)

*La monaca. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La monaca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La monaca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Окт 2022)

*La galoppata. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La galoppata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La galoppata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Окт 2022)

* Dolce Aurora. Румба*
Посмотреть вложение Dolce Aurora (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Dolce Aurora (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Окт 2022)

*Baby mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение Baby mazurka (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Baby mazurka (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Окт 2022)

*Sballato mambo *
Посмотреть вложение Sballato mambo (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Окт 2022)

*La regata. Mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение La regata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La regata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Окт 2022)

*Il boscaiolo. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Il boscaiolo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il boscaiolo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Окт 2022)

*Spericolata. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Spericolata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Spericolata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Окт 2022)

*Guanito. Танго *
Посмотреть вложение Guanito (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Guanito (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Окт 2022)

*Tarante. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Tarante' (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarante' (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Окт 2022)

*Todos*
Посмотреть вложение Todos (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Todos (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Окт 2022)

*Vanitosa. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Vanitosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vanitosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Окт 2022)

*La sveglia. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение La sveglia (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La sveglia (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Окт 2022)

*Bella romagnola. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Bella romagnola (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bella romagnola (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Окт 2022)

*Alba rosa. Kizomba*
Посмотреть вложение Alba rosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Alba rosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (15 Окт 2022)

*Caraibico. Мамбо*
Посмотреть вложение Caraibico (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Caraibico (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*Cubafisa*
Посмотреть вложение Cubafisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cubafisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*La risata. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение La risata (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La risata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*Saltello italiano*
Посмотреть вложение Saltello italiano (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Saltello italiano (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*VULCANICO*
Посмотреть вложение Vulcanico (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vulcanico (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

Bingo dance​
Посмотреть вложение Bingo dance (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Bingo dance (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*Mano lesta. Мазурка*
Посмотреть вложение Mano lesta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mano lesta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*Serenata a primavera *
Посмотреть вложение Serenata a primavera (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Serenata a primavera (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*Espana dance.  Paso - doble*

Посмотреть вложение Espana dance (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Espana dance (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

Tira e molla​
Посмотреть вложение Tira e molla (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Tira e molla (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

Spensierato *. Танго*​Посмотреть вложение Spensierato (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Spensierato (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Окт 2022)

*SANDRINA. Мазурка*

Посмотреть вложение Sandrina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sandrina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Окт 2022)

*Colorado*
Посмотреть вложение Colorado (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Colorado (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Окт 2022)

Il fischio. Мазурка​
Посмотреть вложение Il fischio (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Il fischio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Окт 2022)

*Il valzerone *

Посмотреть вложение Il valzerone (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Il valzerone (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Окт 2022)

* SUEGNO Bachatango*
Посмотреть вложение SUEGNO (-).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение SUEGNO (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Окт 2022)

*Rondò time*
Посмотреть вложение Rondò time (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Rondò time (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (21 Окт 2022)

*Incanto bachatango*
Посмотреть вложение Incanto (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Incanto (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Окт 2022)

*Danza vesuviana. Тарантелл
*
Посмотреть вложение Danza vesuviana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Danza vesuviana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Окт 2022)

*Avventura Bachata*
Посмотреть вложение Avventura (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Avventura (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Окт 2022)

Dolcemente​
Посмотреть вложение Dolcemente (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Dolcemente (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Окт 2022)

Madrid ​


Посмотреть вложение Madrid (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Madrid (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Окт 2022)

Super tango ​
Посмотреть вложение Super tango (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Super tango (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Окт 2022)

*Mamajuana*
Посмотреть вложение Mamajuana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mamajuana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (24 Окт 2022)

*Spizzicando*
Посмотреть вложение Spizzicando (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Spizzicando (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (24 Окт 2022)

*la marzucca Mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение la marzucca (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение la marzucca (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (24 Окт 2022)

*millennium Valzer*
Посмотреть вложение millennium (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение millennium (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Окт 2022)

*Suegno Bachatango*
Посмотреть вложение Suegno (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Suegno (-).MP3


----------



## zesar (25 Окт 2022)

*La Fisarmonica del West*
Посмотреть вложение La Fisarmonica del West (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La Fisarmonica del West (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Окт 2022)

*Mazurclassic Mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение Mazurclassic (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurclassic (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (26 Окт 2022)

* CUMBIA ITALIANA*
Посмотреть вложение CUMBIA ITALIANA (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение CUMBIA ITALIANA (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (26 Окт 2022)

*LA CUMBIA SOLARE*
Посмотреть вложение LA CUMBIA SOLARE (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение LA CUMBIA SOLARE (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (26 Окт 2022)

*MARE INCANTATO  *

Посмотреть вложение MARE INCANTATO (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение MARE INCANTATO (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Окт 2022)

*El Toro Loco Paso Doble*
Посмотреть вложение El Toro Loco (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El Toro Loco (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Окт 2022)

*Our Love. Shuffle*
Посмотреть вложение Our Love (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Our Love (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Окт 2022)

*Trionfo. Tarantella*
Посмотреть вложение Trionfo (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Trionfo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Окт 2022)

*PALOMITA Bachata*
Посмотреть вложение Palomita (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Palomita (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Окт 2022)

*Laura. Mazurca*
Посмотреть вложение Laura (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Laura (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Окт 2022)

* Nuit musette. Valzer Musette*


Посмотреть вложение Nuit musette (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Nuit musette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (28 Окт 2022)

*Sotto i tigli. Valzer*
Посмотреть вложение Sotto i tigli (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sotto i tigli (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Окт 2022)

*Parigino Valzer musette*
Посмотреть вложение Parigino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Parigino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Окт 2022)

*Nonna Dina. Mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение Nonna Dina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Nonna Dina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Окт 2022)

*Purgativa. Полька*
Посмотреть вложение Purgativa (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Purgativa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Окт 2022)

*LA ROSA BLANCA Disco samba *

Посмотреть вложение LA ROSA BLANCA (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение LA ROSA BLANCA (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Окт 2022)

*MEREMINA. Polca*
Посмотреть вложение Meremina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Meremina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Окт 2022)

*CAVALLINO. Cha cha cha*
Посмотреть вложение Cavallino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cavallino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (31 Окт 2022)

*Allegro fox*
Посмотреть вложение Allegro fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Allegro fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (31 Окт 2022)

*Cumbia libre. Cumbia*
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia libre (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia libre (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (31 Окт 2022)

*Pensieri Argentini. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Pensieri Argentini (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Pensieri Argentini (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (1 Ноя 2022)

Biancospino  * Valze*r​Посмотреть вложение Biancospino (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Biancospino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (1 Ноя 2022)

*SALTARELLO ITALIANO*


Посмотреть вложение saltarello (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение saltarello (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (1 Ноя 2022)

*BONITO Ballo di gruppo Meneaito*
Посмотреть вложение Bonito (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bonito (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Ноя 2022)

*Sognando Parigi Valzer*
Посмотреть вложение Sognando Parigi (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sognando Parigi (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Ноя 2022)

*Carina Mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение Carina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Carina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (2 Ноя 2022)

*Danubio. Valzer viennese*
Посмотреть вложение Danubio (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Danubio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Ноя 2022)

*francesca fox*
Посмотреть вложение francesca fox (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение francesca fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Ноя 2022)

*Vous les mariachis. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Vous les mariachis (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vous les mariachis (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Ноя 2022)

*Tout en finesse. Вальс*
Посмотреть вложение Tout en finesse (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tout en finesse (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Ноя 2022)

*Michael Valzer swing*
Посмотреть вложение Michael (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Michael (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Ноя 2022)

*Nanè. Java *
Посмотреть вложение Nanè (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Nanè (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (4 Ноя 2022)

*Sale e Pepe. Polka*
Посмотреть вложение Sale e Pepe (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Sale e Pepe (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Ноя 2022)

*Step One. Quick step*
Посмотреть вложение Step One (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Step One (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Ноя 2022)

*La Valse des Roses. Valzer musette*
Посмотреть вложение La Valse des Roses (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La Valse des Roses (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (5 Ноя 2022)

Carlitos ​Посмотреть вложение Carlitos (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Carlitos (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Ноя 2022)

Cumbia libre​Посмотреть вложение Cumbia libre (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Cumbia libre (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Ноя 2022)

Vento di mare ​ Посмотреть вложение Vento di mare (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Vento di mare (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Ноя 2022)

*Temperamento. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Temperamento (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Temperamento (-).mp3


----------



## abashinsemen (6 Ноя 2022)

Господа, нет ли у кого-нибудь немецкого, австрийского, тирольского репертуара?


----------



## zesar (7 Ноя 2022)

* Delicado. Tango*

Посмотреть вложение Delicado (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Delicado (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Ноя 2022)

*Tarentelle à Napoli.*
Посмотреть вложение Tarentelle à Napoli (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Tarentelle à Napoli (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Ноя 2022)

*Notturno Romagnolo. Valzer *
Посмотреть вложение Notturno Romagnolo (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Notturno Romagnolo (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Ноя 2022)

*La suocera. Polka*
Посмотреть вложение La suocera (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La suocera (-).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La suocera (-)сакс.mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Ноя 2022)

*Bellina. Mazurka*
Посмотреть вложение Bellina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bellina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Ноя 2022)

*Samba di una fisa. Samba*
Посмотреть вложение Samba di una fisa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Samba di una fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Ноя 2022)

*Карнавал (Исп. Баян-микс)*​Посмотреть вложение Карнавал (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Карнавал (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (8 Ноя 2022)

*Блантер М. КАТЮША (трио)*​Посмотреть вложение Катюша (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Катюша (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Ноя 2022)

*Delicado. Танго*
Посмотреть вложение Delicado (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Delicado (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Ноя 2022)

* Le Ragazze di Firenze *
Посмотреть вложение Le Ragazze di Firenze (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Le Ragazze di Firenze (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Ноя 2022)

*Bomba. Rumba*
Посмотреть вложение Bomba Rumba (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bomba Rumba (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Ноя 2022)

Цыганская пляска​
Посмотреть вложение Цыганская пляска (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Цыганская пляска (-)..mp3


----------



## zesar (9 Ноя 2022)

*El barrio latino*
Посмотреть вложение El barrio latino (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El barrio latino (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Ноя 2022)

*Love Dance. Rumba lenta*
Посмотреть вложение Love Dance (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Love Dance (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Ноя 2022)

*Mazurka del Sud. * 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurka del Sud (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mazurka del Sud (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (10 Ноя 2022)

*Vispetta. Polka*
Посмотреть вложение Vispetta (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Vispetta (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Ноя 2022)

*Verdiano. Valzer* 
Посмотреть вложение Verdiano (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Verdiano (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Ноя 2022)

* Fisa Dance.  *
Посмотреть вложение Fisa Dance (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fisa Dance (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (11 Ноя 2022)

Pioggia di stelle​
Посмотреть вложение Pioggia di stelle (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Pioggia di stelle (-).mp3


----------



## Andrey Z. (12 Ноя 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *El barrio latino*
> Посмотреть вложение 14880
> Посмотреть вложение 14881


----------



## zesar (12 Ноя 2022)

*Alla festa del grano. Tarantella*
Посмотреть вложение Alla festa del grano (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Alla festa del grano (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Ноя 2022)

* Bachata sentimentale. Bachata*
Посмотреть вложение Bachata sentimentale (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Bachata sentimentale (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Ноя 2022)

*Emozioni argentine. Tango*
Посмотреть вложение Emozioni argentine (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Emozioni argentine (-).mp3


----------



## Andrey Z. (12 Ноя 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> Цыганская пляска​
> Посмотреть вложение 14877
> Посмотреть вложение 14878


----------



## zesar (13 Ноя 2022)

* Fantasia parigina. Valzer*
Посмотреть вложение Fantasia parigina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Fantasia parigina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Ноя 2022)

*Hola andalusa. Paso doble*
Посмотреть вложение Hola andalusa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Hola andalusa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (13 Ноя 2022)

*La mazurca ballerina*
Посмотреть вложение La mazurca ballerina (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение La mazurca ballerina (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Ноя 2022)

*Muy hermosa. Bachata*
Посмотреть вложение Muy hermosa (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Muy hermosa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Ноя 2022)

*Polka italiana*
Посмотреть вложение Polka italiana (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Polka italiana (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (14 Ноя 2022)

*Eriba samba*
Посмотреть вложение Eriba Samba (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Eriba Samba (-).mp3


----------



## Andrey Z. (15 Ноя 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *Eriba samba*
> Посмотреть вложение 14951
> Посмотреть вложение 14952


----------



## zesar (19 Ноя 2022)

*Mysterieuse*. Вальс​Посмотреть вложение Mysterieuse (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Mysterieuse (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (19 Ноя 2022)

*Marina grande. Тарантелла*
Посмотреть вложение Marina grande (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Marina grande (-).mp3


----------



## Andrey Z. (19 Ноя 2022)

kys.vlas2009 написал(а):


> *Passion*. Вальс​Посмотреть вложение 14974
> Посмотреть вложение 14975


----------



## zesar (20 Ноя 2022)

*Au temps de la scottish*
Посмотреть вложение Au temps de la scottish (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Au temps de la scottish (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Ноя 2022)

*Avril à Cuba. Ча-ча-ча *
Посмотреть вложение Avril à Cuba (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Avril à Cuba (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Ноя 2022)

*Ay que calor. Baïon *
Посмотреть вложение Ay que calor (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Ay que calor (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Дек 2022)

*bonjour musette*
Посмотреть вложение bonjour musette (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение bonjour musette (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (3 Дек 2022)

*Casinò*
Посмотреть вложение Casinò (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение Casinò (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (6 Дек 2022)

*El cubano*
Посмотреть вложение El cubano (+).mp3 
Посмотреть вложение El cubano (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (7 Дек 2022)

L'eco della montagna​Посмотреть вложение L'eco della montagna (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение L'eco della montagna (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (12 Дек 2022)

Merengue festival​Посмотреть вложение Merengue festival (-).mp3

Посмотреть вложение Merengue festival (+).mp3


----------



## gerborisov (14 Дек 2022)

alexnekrasov написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, продублируйте пожалуйста минус Очи черные


----------



## zesar (20 Дек 2022)

Lord swing​Посмотреть вложение Lord swing (-).mp3

Посмотреть вложение Lord swing (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (20 Дек 2022)

Sogno argentino ​Посмотреть вложение Sogno argentino (-).mp3

Посмотреть вложение Sogno argentino (+).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Дек 2022)

*Alma de fisa*
Посмотреть вложение Alma de fisa (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Alma de fisa (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (22 Дек 2022)

El Tiquito ​Посмотреть вложение El Tiquito (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение El Tiquito (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Дек 2022)

*Special Fox*
Посмотреть вложение Special fox (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Special fox (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (23 Дек 2022)

*TERRACINELLA*
Посмотреть вложение Terracinella (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Terracinella (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (25 Дек 2022)

*VIENTO FRIO *
Посмотреть вложение Viento frio (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Viento frio (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (26 Дек 2022)

Volubile ​Посмотреть вложение Volubile (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Volubile (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Дек 2022)

Il cico ciaco ​Посмотреть вложение Il cico ciaco (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Il cico ciaco (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (27 Дек 2022)

La_risata ​Посмотреть вложение La risata (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение La risata (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (29 Дек 2022)

Merentico​Посмотреть вложение Merentico (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Merentico (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (30 Дек 2022)

*Super Mario*
Посмотреть вложение Super Mario (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение Super Mario (-).mp3


----------



## zesar (31 Дек 2022)

* Amerikano*
Посмотреть вложение Amerikano (+).mp3
Посмотреть вложение _Amerikano (-).mp3


----------



## Евгения Куприна (Вторник в 10:50)

Piccola samba


----------



## ivankarpovich (Вторник в 16:02)

Евгения Куприна написал(а):


> Piccola samba


А зачем повторять то, что уже есть ?

Piccola Samba


----------

